# FET April / May 2011 (incl those testing in June)



## clairec1154

I am starting D/R on the 19th April for a FET cycle and would like to have some cycle buddies


FET April/May 2011

                                      D/R                  FET                  OTD                  O/C
JoannaR73                                          11/04              18/04                            
Hayley1980                                          29/04                                                
mimi29                                                20/04              02/05                 
kinsky                                                  23/04              03/05                 
Jesscloke                                            28/04  
Ellie20                                                28/04
victoriag                                              06/05
Sarah4eva                16/04
ClaireC1154              19/04
jaded                        24/04
dippymoo86              29/04
nikki.ryder                  02/05
Princess-Debbie        05/05
miffy80                      27/05
MrsIVF    
EmMac17
hjanea
babymiricles
xgkatex          
Suzie1time                      
Tessykins
hollygla82
Samuel Jackson


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Clairec1154 

I'm currently waiting for my AF to show up (always late thanks to PCOS) and then I shall be on the FET journey again.

We have two perfect frosties left to use, at our consultation our consultant told us that the two we have left are the exact same quality as the two we had put back in 2009 which resulted in our beautiful twin girls. He has said he has never created two sets of twins for the same couple... we said he shouldnt have said that!!

I hope to be D\R sometime towards the end of April beginning of May, maybe an AF dance is in order     

Nikki


----------



## clairec1154

Hi Nikki I think an AF dance is in order      why is it they never turn up when you want and always when you dont!!  Where your girls from an FET cycle?


----------



## hjanea

Hi!,
I'm selecting my donor embryo (from parents basic characteristics) tomorrow for my next tx cycle. I'm hoping that I'll be able to start with my next cd1 which'll be about 20 days away but I'll just have to see what the nurse says at my appointment. i really want to get started as there were no embryos available after my last tx failed and I've had to wait since september for this second try. As you can see from my sig time is not on my side LOL!!!
Helen.xxx


----------



## suzie1time

hey girls, 

I hope you don't mind me joining in. I've just had my first IVF cycle which ended in a BFN due to AF arriving  

We have 3 frosties on ice and my next appointment is 26 April - which is exactly when AF arrives so hopefully, we'll be starting then.

I have no idea if they'll put us on a medicated or natural course and frankly I don't care - as long as it works!!!!

Anyone going to take any interesting suppliments

X


----------



## clairec1154

Suzie welcome.  I am so sorry to hear about your BFN it is heart breaking.  I also have 3 frosties on ice so   for both of us.  I have decided not to take any interesting suppliments just the basic folic and nultivit one.  I cam to the conclusion that my body would be in shock if I suddenly changed my whole diet, it worked last time so I hope it will work again.

hjanea - How did you get on at your appointment yesterday?  Do you have a start date yet?

Nikki - any sign of  ?

I am counting the days and enjoying the sunshine today, not that I am wishing the time away   ok maybe I am!


----------



## suzie1time

Hi Claire, it is totally devastating isn't it. My infertility is due to blocked tubes so I naively thought that if they bypassed this problem via IVF, it would work! Boy was that dream shattered!  

Unfortunately, I'm 41, a young 41 but 41 all the same so I don't feel that tome is on my side....also this means all our treatment has to be self funded  

Hopefully my frosties will work    

So you've had a successful IVF then? Wow x

X


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Claire - Still no AF!!! I think I may have to get some Provera... this happened last time. My twin girls are from my first ever FET. We had our fresh cycle back in April 2009 and it failed and had FET in August 2009 which ended up being very successful. I am a convert that FET really does work, I think in a way it sorts the weak out from the strong and so the embryos that go back have a much better chance of working. 

Hi Suzie - its a horrid journey, my infertility is due to blocked tubes too and PCOS. Im not taking any extra vitamins and I am not changing my diet too much either. For the fresh cycle that didn't work (I had a previous fresh that did and ended in M\C) I changed my diet, stopped alcohol and believe that this and OHSS is a major contributer to the cycle not working. For the FET cycle that ended up with my girls I didnt change my diet at all, maybe cut the alcohol down to a glass of wine at weekends but I kinda approached the whole cycle with a 'if it works it works' attitude. I only take the Pregnacare folic acid with Omega 3 ( i read that the Omega 3 can make a big difference) I took the basic pregnancare without omega for my fresh cycle that didnt work and for the FET that did I took the Omega 3 - not sure if it had anything to do with it but hey its a small thing and if it did then its worth it.

HJanea - Hello - How did you consultation go? you going on this cycle?

This weather is great.. lets hope it brings us lots more sunshine in our lives xxx


----------



## hjanea

Hi ladies! My appointment went well.Meds are coming tomorrow and I'll be starting my next cd1 which should be less than 3 weeks away-though after a 23 day cycle last time I'm sure this one'll be a 29 dayer just to keep me waiting!lol!!
Can't wait to get started!
Helen.xxx


----------



## suzie1time

Hey nikki, it's so reassuring to hear that FETs do actually work!!! Lucky you with twins too!!!

I was a bit scared in case I had twins but my BFN totally put everything into perspective. Now I'd be happy with twins... I'd see it as an absolute blessing rather than something to be scared of x


----------



## nikki.ryder

Helen - Excellent news.... we could well be cycling together at this rate! 

Suzie - Twins is definately an absolute blessing but it is very very hard work! Now they are nearly 11months old the hard work is already starting to pay off. I already have my fingers crossed for you hun xxxxx


----------



## clairec1154

My twins were born in January sadly at just over 19 weeks  so that's why I am having fet. 

Nikki - I cried when I found out I was carrying twins having trained as a nanny and worked with new born twins I knew how hard it is but now I am desperate for twins as got my head around the idea!

Helen - pleased to hear your appointment went well. Wish my drugs order was that quick. My appointment was Monday and I still haven't heard from central homecare. 

Suzie - we have to pay private as well cos of my dh's vasectomy!


----------



## suzie1time

Aw Claire, I'm so sorry that you lost your twins. I can't even imagine how truly awful that must have been for you x

Fingers crossed it works for us both Hun    

X


----------



## clairec1154

Thanks suzie it was the worst experience of my life. Ivf seems easy to cope with after that! Any way I am thinking positive and have happy face now as I don't want to scare you all.


----------



## suzie1time

Yes Hun, PMA all the way. We'll keep each other on track eh. With a bit of luck we'll be going through the TX at the same time x x x


----------



## clairec1154

Thank you, this site has kept me sane since last august!!  PMA and    and a lot of


----------



## hjanea

Sorry to hear about your little ones Claire.
I'll be having SET as I had pre eclampsia with my DD and had to have an emergency C section at 32 weeks. Its likely that I'll get it again, but hopefully at a later gestation. Twins would be likely to make it even more severe than last time so the risk just isn't worth it. As I'm single with DD I'm paying too.
Helen.xxx


----------



## clairec1154

hjanea - I have come to terms with it now and really want to try and look forward not back.  It's difficult when the pregnancy was perfect and I had no warning signs or a reason, so it's good to have loads of friends of here.  I am having 2 frozen embros put back, my consultant thinks that the chance success out weigh the risk of twins but he has said if we need a fresh cycle that he wouldnt SET then.  Well it's 11 days before I start injecting and I have managed to be excited all week, so I am   with out the drugs


----------



## suzie1time

Claire I've said it before - I think you have to be slighty   to even think about doing this TX!!!

We'll all be   together!!!

My appointment isn't until 26th so I really hope I can start straight away.....

   to everyone x x x


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Clare - Sorry to hear about your babies, I couldn't think of anything more painful to go through. fingers crossed for you this time hun xx excited about injecting! - You been sitting in this sunshine for too long? 
(seriously though you do need to be a little mad to go through Fertility treatment!)

Hi to everyone else.

Enjoy the weekend, Im praying AF turns up by Monday or will be on the phone asking for some magic provera tablets...


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi 

Would you mind if i join you?  Bit about us, we had a bfp on our 1st fresh cycle last year which sadley ended in mc at 8+6, 2nd cycle bfn and bfn on our 1st fet in feb this year.  I have been waiting for af to arrive since, but hospital have now given me the pill (to bring on a bleed) to start tomorrow and have a base line scan booked for 9th May.  

Its all very scary but we only have one little frostie left from the fresh cycles so think this one will be bit more worrying we just hope and pray it thaws out ok for us  

Sam x


----------



## clairec1154

Hi Samuel Jackson you are welcome to join us.  I hope you baseline scan goes well tomorrow.  It certainly is scary but it is nice to have the support of ff friends.

Nikki - Any news on your AF showing up tomorrow?

Suzie - 16 days and counting until your appointment.

hjanea - hope the wait isn't driving you to  

I have 9 more days to wait before I start D/R, I am hoping that my IVF consultant might be able to get the results from tests of my miscarriage before I start as I still havent had a follow up appointment sent through the post.


----------



## suzie1time

Wow claire you're keeping a better check on it than me!!!! I think I've put it out of my mind fornthe time being, just trying to get back to normal after the BFN. It's still early days x

Hi everyone else. Hope everyone is enjoying the sun x x x


----------



## clairec1154

I am doing nothing but counting days, so I might as well count for everyone else as well, beats the accounts I am meant to be doing as DH is watching the golf and I hate it


----------



## suzie1time

Omg golf is soooo dull! Bless ya Hun, I don't blame you x

Me and DP were away for the night last night and we sat outside the pub in the sun and got tipsy. It was a very nice distraction from the not drinking, down regging, stimming, eating healthy etc etc. It was so so nice. The night away came at just the right time. I definitely think I'm getting the right frame of mind for my next TX. I hope I can have a "if it happens, it happens" attitude. I think I'll fair much better.

Back tom work tomorrow eugh!!!!

X


----------



## suzie1time

Hey nikki, I totally missed your reply!! Sorry Hun x

Yeah I can imagine twins are very very hard work my DP is twin and they're both hard work - especially my DP (just don't tell him I said that!!  )

X


----------



## clairec1154

Suzie love it!! I am also enjoying liver pate diet drinks and gin


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

At work but just had to post.... AF has shown up - yeah!!! Called the clinic and picking up my drugs and Plan on Friday!! should be starting to DR around the 2nd May...

On later to do personals.

xx


----------



## JoannaR73

Hi Ladies, I came across this thread as was looking to post with others going through FET. Had my E/T last Monday with two frosties placed back in. Test date next Monday.


Feeling very up and down and trying to stay positive. Got sore boobs and bloating but it could be due to the prognova im taking as the side effects are similar to pg symptoms. 


How soon after conception would we normally start to feel the pg symptoms?


Thanks Jox


----------



## JoannaR73

sorry ladies if it sounds like i dont have a clue about how it works with conception   but it just that I've forgotten what it is like to be conceiving naturally & how soon we would get the pg signs/symptoms, since I had the problems with my ectopic pg's and starting IVF tx.
Jox


----------



## Holly82

Hi Ladies 

Can i also join you's? I am due to start FET soon although i do not have a date yet  . I phoned my clinic today and they said they will post my app out today. 

I joined a earlier FET thread but alot of those ladies are now on there 2ww, one lady has just got her BFP! 

Joanna- I think implantation has to have occured for pg symptoms to start, so this may be a good sign.

Samuel Jackson- Sorry to hear about your BFN, i know how it feels as my last cycle ended with BFN. 

Claire- So sorry to hear about your babies. I really hope you get a BFP this time, and nice to hear you have a positive attitude, i really feel you need this when having tx and hope this rubs off on me lol  

Hi to everyone else 

Holly x


----------



## Holly82

Suzie- sorry to hear about your BFN also! I think you and i will be cycling together. x


----------



## Holly82

Sorry i missed ppl out!

Nikki- Really glad AF has shown up! How you feeling? x


----------



## suzie1time

Hey Claire, yes there's a lot to be said for the break between cycles. I LOVED having a drink at the weekend in the sun. While I'd prefer to be PG or actually have a baby, I enjoyed it for what it was x

Nikki, congrats on AF finally arriving!!! Woo hoo for your TX x

Joanna, try not to stress about symptoms, although I know that will be impossible cos I'll be doing exactly the same soon! Congrats on being PUPO! X

Holly, in hate it when they they'll post info out!!! Just tell me already!!!!  oooooo maybe we will be cycling together   let's hope it's a very successful one   x


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, I hope you don't mind if I jump on this thread too.  I just got my letter from the Royal in Belfast to begin my next fet with April's af - I'm just waiting on her showing up which (   ) shouldn't be too far away!

I've had a wee nosy at all of your comments and I can see that there have been a lot of ups and downs on this awful rollercoaster.  Our last FET was last May and, to be honest, it's taken us a year to get our heads around trying again.  Saying that, we'd a great year - went on a few hols and did a lot of partying  , but it's time for us to go again.


----------



## suzie1time

Hey trash

Welcome!!! It can be a horribly distressing journey and I've only had one IVF with a BFN and that was nothing compared to what others have been through - it was devastating none the less so I totally know where you're coming from with the break thing. If I was younger, I'd be having a break too. However, times a ticking for me....


----------



## babymiracles

Hi,

I started sniffing last Friday - scan is the day before the royal wedding.it'd be great to have some cycle buddies!

X


----------



## babymiracles

Ps - how do you put a history on your messages? I am new to this and haven't got to grips with how it works!


----------



## suzie1time

Hi babymiracles

It took me flipping ages to work out how to do it!!!

Ok, you go into your profile - at the top and it's in..... Oh bugger, I've forgotten!!!! X


----------



## babymiracles

Lol!


----------



## nikki.ryder

apologis if I miss anyone in advance!

Hi Baby Miracles - You go into your profile - at the top of the page click on profile and its forum profile. Welcome to the thread x Looks like we are all going to be quite close together.

Hi Tessykins, Welcome.... Lots of Holidays and partying sounds fab. Its been a long time since me and my DP did anything like that. It does take a while to get your head round a negative cycle, I struggled too. Very nearly gave up after the fresh cycle failed. Lucky we didn't as FET really does work!

Hi Suzie -your comment made me smile about your other half being a twin. Another guy commented on saturday when we were out with the girls saying the same thing! 

Claire - My other half is a golf fanatic.. he plays as often as possible (although that hasn't been very much of late). Hope your ok?

Hi Holly - Welcome to the thread. I have really bad AF pains tonight so happy that she is here but did she really have to turn up guns blazing!! I feel excited and nervous about this next cycle. I thought it would be easier but it isn't infact in a way it feels a bit harder - Strange. Going to do exactly what I did last time and see what happens. 

Hi Joanna - Welcome to the thread and congrats on being PUPO!! I know its easy for me to say but try not to syptom check too much. On my last FET I didn't have hardly any symptoms infact the day I got my BFP I started to bleed and bled all the way to 13 wks. I had no morning sickness at all, no cravings, no sore boobs (not until about 10wks) I think the only thing I did get was some strange little feelings in my abdomen about 5 days after ET. Hope this helps, I know that no matter how much anyone tells you what symptoms they had and not to worry etc.. you will. Its all the fun of the 2WW. Praying you get your BFP next Monday xxxx

Hi Samuel Jackson - Welcome x I just got my AF today and pick my drugs up on Friday, should star DR around the 2nd May so we could be quite close in treatment... fingers crossed the provera works for you hun and that AF shows.

Im not sure Im going to get much sleep tonight, feels like Im officially back on the rollercoaster now that AF has arrived. It doesn't get any easier! I just want my last two snowbabies home where they belong, hoping and praying that it works for us all xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

PS Baby Miracles - The visible bit at the bottom is the signature part of your forum profile


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Tessy- Sound like you had a great year, thats what i miss not just being able to book up and go on hol! but hopefully all of this will be worth it in the end for all of us.  

Suzie- I asked my clinic on the phone when my app would be, but the nurse said she will send my app date out to me.   i think they had to actually schedule me in and had not already made app. Im soooo glad i phoned now. 

Nikki- I also get really bad cramp, i always put it down to the fluid in my tube, but now i have had the tube removed but still get cramp if anything its gotten worse lol  

Welcome babymiracles. 

Just watched 'one born every minute' and there was a ivf baby girl born! x


----------



## clairec1154

Joanna, Tessy, holly and baby welcome to our little group  

Joanna -   on being PUPO!!  I think everyone is really different with the pregnancy symptoms.  I was convinced last time that I wasn't pregnant but then again I slept from ET day until I reached 12 weeks    Never had a natural pregnancy so not sure what was the drugs and what was me.  7 days isn't long before you can find out  

Holly - I hope that you get the date for your FET cycle in the post tomorrow.  It is frustrating that they have to "post" you an appointment rather than let you book one!  GOSH you are brave watching one born every minute,  I am sure I would either   or get very   at some of the mothers

Tess - I don't think you are ever ready for IVF it is something we all have to put up with    

Baby - Hope you have managed to put your history on your forum profile.   the royal wedding, still havent decided what we are doing on that day.  I havent seen anything to celebrate and I am not going to London!  

Nikki -    at least now you know what date you can start.  I find waiting worse than actually going through the treatment.  I have decided that I am   as I am happy knowing dates and times and just hate waiting!


----------



## babymiracles

I think I've done the profile thing - thanks guys!

I don't know about crying at One Born - I seem to cry at everything at the moment, including Eastenders.  I am blaming it on the drugs!

Hope you're all enjoying the sun.  

X


----------



## suzie1time

Hey everyone, how are we today? I'm feeling a lot more positive again today. It's been hard since my BFN a couple of weeks ago and really really hard to get back into the swing of work.

BUT I had reiki last night, my second one and I don't know if it's working or just the fact the I have to lie down and relax for an hour but it certainly makes me feels pretty good.

I think the mistake I made with my last TX was believing absolutely that it would work. I honestly thought that as they were bypassing my blokes tubes with IVF, that it would work! What a dose of reality that was!!!!

On my next TX, I'm going to (try) and have the attitude of "if it works, it works"

X x x


----------



## Holly82

Hiya everyone

Received my letter with app date today which is the 3rd May, im sooooo happy  . Not sure now if i will be cycling with you ladies? im not even sure how FET works, can anyone give me some details please, and is it possible i will still be cycling at the same time? 

Hope everyone is feeling ok? 

Thanx holly x


----------



## suzie1time

Hey Holly! Yeah you got your appointment!!!

Sorry but I have no clue how FET works really. Iminkit depends what protocall they use. My appointment is 26th but I don't know if we'll have enough money to startnstraight away or even if we do, I don't know what the next step is after the appointment x


----------



## clairec1154

Holly - depends if you are having a natural or medicated cycle for fet. I am having medicated. Start d/r injections on day 21 bleed will happen 7-10 days afterwards, scan and then take pills to make lining thick, scan and then the fet. My eggs were frozen at blast so I have to take cyclogest for 5 days before the transfer and I won't know if I have any eggs to transfer until the actual day because of them bring blasts. Hope this helps?

Suzie - think must people in ivf have been hit with reality! Must say I was rather smug getting a bfp until the miscarriage. What is reiki? Sounds rather tempting!

Baby - crying at the bad story lines in eastenders


----------



## Ellie20

Hi all - *Holly, Suzie, Claire, Nikki, Baby, Tessie, Jo, Sam Jack* & anyone i've missed out! Hope you are all well & not going too crazy  at your various stages of treatment. I've spent a bit of time reading through your posts & hopefully I can join the thread now!!!!?!

So I'm doing my 3rd FET, medicated cycle & after scan today at hospital I'm starting prognova tablets tomorrow - back at clinic for scan on 25th & hopeful to have ET that week! 

Going to try *really* hard to have a bright & breezy attitude this time round... wonder how long that'll last when the drugs kick in  

Love & positive vibes to all   

EllieB xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Morning Ladies

Hi Ellie - Welcome to our little gang...how you finding injecting again? Thats the bit Im dreading the most again. I should be used to it by now really! 

Hey Holly, Great news about your appointment. 
I expect it depends on where abouts in your cycle you are when you go for your appointment as to whether you can start straight away. If its before day 21 then anything is possible, I went for my initial appointment on day 12 of my last cycle and had my HIV etc tests again (it had been more than a year since our last tests) and they offered for me to start again on that cycle. It felt a little quick for me to process having only decided to go for FET again a few weeks before the appointment. So you could still be cycling with us ladies, I dont actually start D\Ring til about the 1st\2nd May (find out friday when I pick up my drugs and plan) so you could end up just being one of the last of us to finish. I hope it all falls into place for you and it would be nice if you could go through it with all of us but one thing I have learned is that this process shouldn't be rushed (as much as we want it to be for the end result).

Suzie - Glad your feeling alot more positive. Its really hard isn't it! Im struggling already knowing this is probably my last chance of expanding our family. Ive never had Reiki before, i have done accupuncture on my last fresh and FET.. not doing it this time round. Had a BFN and BFP so figured it probably didn't help me, I think it was more down to luck than anything else! Going to try and chill out and keep doing as I was before treatment (like i did last time) and see what happens. 

Claire - I cry at anything and everything these days and Im not even on any medication yet! god help me when I am!

Hope everyone has a lovely day 

Nikki
x


----------



## suzie1time

Hey Claire, Reiki is spiritual healing - they lay their hands on you and its very very relaxing. plus the lady is lovely and is doing it for free! so i thought it couldn't hurt   I am feeling more positive and I think I'm going into this next cycle with my eyes open. I'm defo going to just go with the flow. I'll still take my TWW off work though as it's quite stressful where I work and I'd be no good if I was there anyway  

Hey Nikki, yeah I did accupuncture on my TX and got a BFN so I don't think I'll do it this time. Also money is really tight so we can only just afford the atual cost of the FET. I agree with you and think it's pure luck as to weather it works or not. I'm just going to relax and take some extra vits & suppliments.

Hey Ellie, Good look on your FET


----------



## Holly82

Hiya everyone.

Nikki and Claire- Thanx for shedding some light on FET, i really hope i can start asap, and that we will be cycling together  . FET does not sound as complicated as a IVF cycle so im happy about that.  . The only thing now that could stand in my way is my AF as i dont have my period till around the 20th of the month and my app is the 3rd. I understand tho Nikki about not rushing things, im trying to be as relaxed as poss, think i nedd sbit of Reiki lol. 

Suzie- what vits and suppliments are you taking? Hope you are feeling ok. x 

Hi Ellie, how did your scan go? hope it went well. Good luck with FET. How many snowbabies do you have waiting? 

Babymiracle- How are you doing? 

Holly x


----------



## Holly82

Sorry Ellie just realised you have 4! I really hope this FET is the one for you.   x


----------



## suzie1time

Hey Holly, I'm not taking any yet apart from pregnicare but there's a whole load of them I found on here that someone was kind enough to post. They work out really expensive at about £60 but I'll give them a try. Here are some....

Bee propolis
Selenium
Vit b complex
Iron
Zinc
Vit c
And some others that I can't remember but if you want the link, let me know and I'll try and figure out how to attach it here. The lady who posted is called angelbumps x x


----------



## suzie1time

Holly, here's the link for the info on the supplements - hope I've done it right x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## nikki.ryder

Just a quickie from me, there's no evidence that taking all these extra supplements actually works, I am very sceptical. (bit of a soap box moment coming on!!)

I took no extra supplements except for the pregnacare folic acid with Omega 3 differently on the FET cycle to the fresh and I ended up with twins. The only other thing I did on FET last time was to take a more relaxed attitude and refused to change my lifestyle too much, I cut down on alcohol for example but I didn't cut it out completely.

I'm a big believer that our bodies take to much change in lifestyle as shock and then we ask it to take in some lodgers too.... 

Its upto everyone as individuals but I just wanted to let you know that FET does work and does work without spending a fortune on different drugs. But that really is just my opinion and you need to do whatever makes you feel better about the cycle.

I will get off my box now and go hide under a rock!


----------



## Holly82

Hello everyone. 

Suzie- Thanks for the info, i really appreciate it! I'm taking Sanatogen mother to be (I hope) lol with Omega 3. Where are you at with tx? think i am getting abit lost off. x

Lol Nikki, i have cut out the alcohol but find it verrry hard when it come to the weekend. I did have a few sneaky glasses of wine the other day but thats it for now! I would sooo luv to have twins, but bet it is extremly hard work? x

Tessy- has af shown up yet? x

Holly


----------



## suzie1time

Hey nikki, don't worry Hun, everyone has their own tips and advice and it's just a shame that we're all so desperate to have a baby that we'd pretty much try anything. Honestly, I'd dance naked in the middle of the street if I thought it would improve my chances! Lol 

Hey Holly, it's really like nikki says, its about what you're comfortable with and what makes you happy. If you followed every tip or piece of advice, you'd be mad but I thought I'd take a few. It's so frustrating that some women can get pregnant at the drop of a hat and they drinknand smoke and eat crap etc. Just sooooooo not fair is it!!!!!  

Anyway, positive thoughts everyone. Although the statistics say FET isn't the best, it clearly works for some people! Someone has to be in the stats so let's hope it's US!!!!!!


----------



## clairec1154

Have to say I agree with you Nikki about not changing your diet or taking too many suppliments, I feel that your body would be in shock just when you actually want it to be working for you.  If you think about it in a natural pregnancy everyone has carried on as normal for 5 - 6 weeks before they even find out they are pregnant!

Suzie - love the idea of dancing naked in the street to get pregnant, but I think you would get more than a baby, properly more like a stalker or put away in the nutty bin  

Holly - the trouble with the forum is that everyone things there advise is bext, but at the end of the day your clinic has to get you pregnant so listen to them first.

Well paid the £97 for my drugs today and they will arrive on monday just on time for me to start injecting on tuesday, can't believe that I am finally back looking forward rather than sad and disappointed.

Sending you all      let us all be lucky x


----------



## suzie1time

Hey Claire, to be honest, i have a really low tolerance for alcohol (DP says I'm a really cheap date! Lol) anyway, it wouldn't take much alcohol to pursued me to dance naked in the street. Poor street!!!! Eugh they'd probably be sick  

Ooooo your drugs have worked out quite cheap!!! Are you on a fully medicated cycle? Ah Hun I bet you're dead excited. You're on your way girl! Best of luck and lots of   &   from me to you!!!

P.s.   &   to everyone else too (including me!!!  )


----------



## babymiracles

Hi Guys,

Been a really busy few days and I'm really tired but I wanted to check in and see what was going on. 

I've done a week of d/r now, and it doesn't seem to be as bad as last time so I'm hoping that is a good sign.  We're off to the Lakes next week so hopefully the week will pass quickly too and then it'll almost be scan day.  

Claire - are the injections d/r instead of sniffing?  Hope it all goes ok

  Can't believe its got so cold again.  I have put the heating on again - such a lightweight!  Time for bed - sleep well,

Xx


----------



## clairec1154

Suzie - yes it is fully medicated. Buserelin, Progynova and cyclogest. So yeah I was pleased with the price. We should party together because I am also a light weight. I hate the feeling the day after and if I feel sick I can't drink any more! Two gins and that's me drunk at the moment  

Baby - yes injecting buserelin once a day for d/r. Did it last time for fresh cycle so I don't mind. I am pleased to hear you are not finding it too bad. I certainly feel more relaxed. Hope you have a great time on the lakes


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya ladies, can I join please? 

I'm Sarah, I have pcos, DH has low sperm count and motility. In 2008 I had my first icsi which was a BFN, then had another icsi which resulted in my beautiful daughter who is 12 months old. I had a fet in February this year which was a BFN so hoping for a BFP this time to get a sibling for my lil one. I am currenlty taking the pill (day 21 pills) to bring on a bleed, i'm starting down regging on the 16th of April so tomorrow   and have my baseline scan booked for the 3rd of May. I wish you all the best and may we all have BFP's


----------



## clairec1154

Hi Sarah welcome to our little group   I hope that your dr goes well today are you sniffing or injecting?  I start injecting Tuesday and have my baseline booked for 26th so we are not far apart.


----------



## suzie1time

Hi Claire, I'm totally the same!!! I have a thing about being sick so i always stop before inter anywhere near that stage. You'd think I'd be terrified of being pregnant cos of the morning sickness but no!!

Hey Sarah, welcome and good luck x


----------



## Victoriag

Hi ladies,

can I join please?  I'm on my first round of FET and have 2 frosties waiting to be thawed and put  back, fingers crossed!  

You can see from my signature that we have had one round of IVF which was positive but later miscarried

So here we are again and raring to go!

I struggled with the side effects last time with down regging so this time have decided to give myself the best chance to chill out so have taken 3 months off work! 

I have been off work for 2 weeks and I feel so much better for it!  ( I have quite a stressful job) 

So 8 had my baseline scan yesterday and so far all is good we are due for transfer on the 6th May and I'm nervous that they won't thaw, we have 2 good quality blasts so here's hoping!  

I look forward to getting to know all 

Xx


----------



## suzie1time

Hi Victoria, tha must have been awful for you  

Good luck for your FET. Sending lots of   . X


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Suzi,

Thanks for the welcome xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Sarah and Victoria   

Victoria - So jealous... 3months of work would be fab!!

Ladies - I think I would be locked up for sure if I danced naked down the street! My poor neighbours!!

Been to the clinic today and had a really positive chat. I start D\R on the 2nd of May as predicted and hope to have our 2 snowbabies put back on the 3rd of June.... so will probably be one of the last of us on the dreaded 2WW.

Hope everyone is feeling positive.... heres some positive vibes to keep us all going      

Have a fab weekend

Nikki
x


----------



## Holly82

Hi Ladies

Wo hoo the weekend is here!  

Victoria- Welcome, so sorry to hear about your m/c. Hope this FET works for you! Wish i had 3 month off, i aslo have quite a stressful job, i support young adults with autism and it can be very challenging, but dont think my boss would be best pleased if i even tryed to take 3 weeks off on the sick. I am considering having the 2ww off if i get that far  . x

Sarah- Welcome and congratulations on your daughter. I really hope we all have success with our FET. Goodluck with d/reg 2moro  . x 

Nikki- Glad you had a good visit at your clinic, its good to know things are moving forward for you. I hope i will start d/reg around the same time as you, althought my app aint untill the 3rd May. Sending you lots of positive vibes to    . x

Suzie- Hope you not going to be drinking alot of alcohol this weekend, we cant have you running naked in the street lol x

Claire- Goodluck with first injection Tue!  . x

Babymiracles- Hope you have a lovely time at the Lakes. x

Holly x


----------



## suzie1time

Uh oh Holly, I'm already tipsy and now you've put the thought in my mind.... Lol. I may have to have my FET in prison/mental institution.....


----------



## Holly82

Hi Suzie you wont be able to do anything in a staright jacket lol. Hope you have a nice weekend, same to everyone else.   x


----------



## suzie1time

Hi Holly, I don't think a straight jacket would be a good look for me. Then again, it could be very "lady ga ga"   x


----------



## clairec1154

Sorry been rubbish at posting the last few days. I think I am freaking out as my drugs will arrive this morning and tomorrow I start. Already had some werid dreams and felt negative about fet yesterday but I know it works as girl at works has twins from fet. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## suzie1time

Hi claire, try not to feel negative, it's probably just nerves. 

Woo hoo though, you start tomorrow!!!


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Claire - sorry your feeling negative. I keep feeling that way too and I know it works as I have my two girls from my last FET. Its only natural for us to feel this way... sending you some     vibes hun xx Good luck with your first jab tomorrow.... the 2nd May will be here before I know it and I will be joining you. Let me know how it goes, I think after that first one we will be feeling better, its the build up to it!!

Did you all enjoy the lovely sunny weekend? I heard on the radio this morning its going to get to 23 degrees on Thursday!! 

Watch this, we will all end up getting out wonderful BFP's and it will be the hotest summer on record and we will be sweating and swollen and everything!! bring it on is what I say!!

Hope your all ok

Love n Postive vibes 

Nikki


----------



## Holly82

Hello everyone

Hope you all had a lovely weekend!

Claire- Sorry to hear you are feeling a lil negative, as Nikki says its only natural to feel this way, i think i have these feelings every other day, but i know we have to try stay positive and not let these feelings take over. I have read lots of success stories with FET i cant think of what the thread is called but it is on FF. Hope you are feel better soon  . x

Nikki- How are you? Not long for your tx now.  . I'm so glad i am off work thur, will do something nice with dp.   x

Holly x


----------



## Hayley1980

Hi Ladies   

Can i gate crash and join you please!

I'm currently on progynova 2 orally AM and 2 front door PM and cycolgest 4 times a day, sorry tmi.  Went to the clinic last week and my lining was 8.5mm. My ice babies   which were frozen at blast are going to be transfered this Thursday, very nervous as we only have 3 just   2 of them survive the thaw.  My official otd will be 2nd may but I'm gonna be testing on the 29th as you can test 9 days after ET with blastocysts.

Had my last few glasses of vino last night, it will be missed lol

looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## clairec1154

Hayley welcome to our little group.  I see from your profile that you had treatment at winterborne.  Is that Dorchester?  Keep me informed about how you are doing as I also have a grand total of 3 eggs


----------



## suzie1time

Hey Claire & Hayley, I alsomhave three! That's three of us with three eggs! Three could be our lucky number!!! Here's hoping x


----------



## clairec1154

"Three" is the magic number!!!  I need a singing icon?

3  That's the magic number
Yes it is
It's the magic number
Somewhere in this hip-hop soul community
Was born 3 mase, dove and me
And that's the magic number


----------



## suzie1time

Ah I'd sing along but i only know the chorus!!! 3! That's the magic number


----------



## Hayley1980

Hi Ya,

I'm singing with you ladies   

Suzi1time- oh i   that 3 is a magic no, where are you with tx Hun?

Claire1154-  yes i had tx with the winterborne hospital in Dorchester, they gave us our son from a FET.  He was the only one to survive the thaw and its really strange that if our embies survive the thaw they will be transfered and i will be testing the same time I did with my son 4 years ago.  Have you had tx with the Dorch?  I have absolutely no idea why we changed clinics as i thought they were fantastic but when we decided to go again and try have no2 a friend recommended Wessex, which to be honest were about as good as a chocolate teapot, so I then changed to the LWC in London as they do a 3 cycle package 3 goes for the price of 2, thought it would take the pressure off if i knew i had more than one go but here i am on my last and final eva go.  Talk about pressure.

Hope all you ladies are well and enjoying the sunshine

hayley 
x


----------



## suzie1time

Hi Hayley

I haven't even started my FET TX yet. I just had a bfn from my first IVF 3 days before my OTD on April fools day. My follow up appointment is 1 week from today!!!! Yikes....

Anyway, I'll know more then. Money permitting, I'm hoping to start straight away x

Is everyone enjoying the sunshine X


----------



## clairec1154

Hey suzie I am enjoying the sunshine but hope this isn't our summer!!

Hayley yes I am at Dorchester my first icsi in September I got a bfp with twins but my watersbroke and they were born in January. Having my fet with them this time round as well. 

First injection done and got a nice bruise and headache


----------



## Victoriag

Hi ladies how are you all doing?

Just thought I would pop in to say hello and also need some PMA!

I'm feeling a bit low today as it would have been my due date today and need some cheering up!

I really want to know that things are going to work this time but I just can't see it happening!  I know no one knows but it's actually driving me mad!  

I know it all has a lot to do with the hormones I'm taking!

Sorry for the depressing post 

Xx


----------



## Hayley1980

Hi Ladies,


Wow what wonderful weather, think this is our summer   i hope not!


Suzi1sttime - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN Hun   , its great news that you decided to go again straight away, go you! Gonna work this time for you     


Claire1154- OMG, Hun thats an absolute horrid thing to have happen, it so unfair and cruel   I have no words.    this one works for you, are they gonna do a Eset?

Vicoriag- Hun i know how your feeling and its so sad  but you have to remain positive, its a new go, fet's are a lot less stressful on the body and you have 2 amazing blasts in the freezer.  And believe me FETs Do work!  Just keep saying to yourself, this is working, this is working i am pregnant! there is an awful lot of power in words.

AFM- its gonna be a long night me ice babies are coming outta the freezer tomoro morning embryologist will phone me about 9-10am to tell how they got on.        all thaw well. Come on little one's mummy and daddy love you so much!


----------



## suzie1time

Ah victoriag, today must be very difficult for you Hun - I can't even imagine. Hayleys right though - new go this time. Just try not to get too down on yourself x sending     to you x

Hi Hayley, I'll be thinking of you for your call in the morning. Did they say when they'll do ET? X x


----------



## Hayley1980

Suziefi1time-  Thank you hunni pie, getting very nervous now, the good thing is Ive not told anyone about this TX so i don't feel like Ive got all the pressure.  I don't know how Ive kept my gob shut, usually I'm telling everyone.   
If embies survive the thaw I have transfer tomoro at 2pm, scared about the phone call tomoro but slightly excited, only slightly already going


----------



## Holly82

Hiya everyone

Hayley- Good luck for tommorrow!   hope transfer goes well.   x

Victoria- Hope you are feeling better. So sorry to hear what happened to you.   Suzie and Hayley are right, this is a new go for you, i know its hard to stay positive, but we have to try! Just by coming onto FF and talking to you ladies makes me feel better. sending you lots of hugs  . x

Claire- phew least first injection is over, sorry to hear about the headache and bruise though. I had no side effects from the drugs first time around, dont think i'll be so lucky this time. x

Suzie- Bet you cant wait for app? Mine is not so long after yours. x

Hi everyone else   x


----------



## clairec1154

Ok what happened to my post

Holly - the build up over the last 3 months made yesterday awful so glad to get it over with.  I think the headache yesterday was my own fault.  A 4 hour staff meeting, talking for the whole time in an air conditioned room with no water to drink   Well pleased to report day two injection hurt like mad but no bruise.  Iwas so much better at this game last time  

Hayley - keeping everything crossed and     for you.  Will be thinking of you at 2pm having you ET 

Victoriag - like Holly has said hope you feel better tonight and I will send you a pma dance                   

Suzie - counting the days for you until your follow up appointment.  I hope that are able to set a date for your FET  

Nikki - how are you doing?

I wasnt sure if I was a little grumpy at DH because I was in the sun for too long or if the drugs are already working on day two??!!  I hope we get more summer than this.  I can't believe that April showers is going to reach 24 degrees tomorrow


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi everyone

Sorry ive not posted for a while, i have been reading but not posted.

Victoria - sending you big  

Hayley - fingers crossed for you for tomorrow and hope all goes well with et  

Sorry not many persons but will try and catch up properly soon  

Im on my 2nd week of taking the pill until 5th May and got base line scan booked for 9th, not done it this way before but fingers crossed its a good way as only got one little nugget left in the freezer  

Enjoy rest of the sun everyone and have a fab weekend if i dont get round to coming on here 

Sam xx


----------



## clairec1154

Samuel - are you taking prognova (spelling?) tablets, are they to make a lining or are the pills for d/r??  Don't worry about not posting, if you are like me some days you just dont have anything to say or just can;t be bothered


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi, im taking the pill to d/r then have baseline scan and if all is good ill start the prognova after that, very weird taking the pill when were trying for a baby   but hospitals know best, still odd though he he 

Sam xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya guys sorry I havent been on DD was unwell with fever   

Sam - I finished my 21 day pills 2 days ago. On day 18 of the pills I had to start buserelin aswel.

Hayley-   for the call and the transfer 

Hope the rest are well.

AFM I'm just getting on with the buserelin jabs, waiting for af to show up then i'm gonna book an aqua scan. They want me to do an aqua scan to see that everything is well inside, my tubes etc. They will also do a 'practice fet' where they pretend they are putting in the embryos so they can see where the best place to place them will be. Sounds interesting and painful lol.


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Been reading but not posting, away with work at the moment so not much time to get much done....

Couldn't read and run without saying GOOD LUCK today to Hayley.... Your snowbabies will be back were they belong very soon!! and snuggling in for 9 months.... 

Will do personals later or tomorrow when I get more time, but for now ladies enjoy the lovely weather 

Nikki
xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hey Ladies

Dont know if you would find this interesting or not, not sure if anyone else has been on Metformin before starting\whilst doing their fresh cycle (usually taken by ladies with PCOS). 

Whilst I was at my initial consult for our 2nd FET our consultant mentioned that there had been a very positive study done on women who had taken Metformin during a fresh cycle for PCOS that had gone on to have a FET (I had been taking Metformin for about two years before our fresh cycle and was still taking it during the fresh cycle). 

They have found that women on Metformin who had a FET cycle had a significant increased chance of success LBR (Live Birth rate). He thinks this may be why we had a good outcome and feels confident about our next cycle based on this study and the fact the embryos we have left are the exact same quality as the two we had put back last time

Infact I have been looking on the internet and found an example study - see below.... 

OBJECTIVE:  We aimed to determine whether metformin when taken during a fresh in vitro fertilization (IVF)/intracytoplasmic sperm injection (ICSI) cycle affects live birth rate 
(LBR) in subsequent frozen embryo replacement cycles (FERC).
DESIGN:  A retrospective database analysis of women with polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS) undergoing FERC at a university teaching hospital between 2002 and 2007 (n = 142). The outcome of FERC in women who had taken metformin in the 'fresh' IVF/ICSI cycle (group A, n = 2 and those who had not (group B, n = 114) were compared.
RESULTS:  In the first FERC there was a significantly higher LBR (A = 28.6%, B = 12.3%, OR 2.86 95% CI 1.06-7.71). Women who had elective cryopreservation due to ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome risk were found to have significantly higher LBRs if metformin was taken in the fresh IVF/ICSI cycle (A = 44.4%, B = 7.9%, OR 9.33 95% CI 1.60-54.5.
CONCLUSIONS:  Women with PCOS who take metformin during IVF/ICSI may have a higher LBR in subsequent FERC, especially in those who have elective cryopreservation for OHSS risk. The findings of this study are limited by its retrospective design and small sample size and require confirmation in an adequately powered prospective randomized controlled trial.


----------



## clairec1154

Wow nikki love reading research really makes you think outside the box. I had icsi cos of dh's vasectomy so I am really only pure luck.   I can't believe the drugs have made me go   in 3 days and I have managed to bruise myself twice already. Does more fat make you bruise  

What's everyone doing for Easter?


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hi Ladies

Can I join you?  I recognise a couple of names on here:  Helen my BE buddy hello  
Also Sara4Eva here we are again a couple of months later for another dose of FET, let's hope it is our turn this time hun  

I will be starting the down reg on 5th May, have already had cervical dilation this week after a really tricky ET so am hopefully good to go this time......

Look forward to chatting with you ladies xxx


----------



## clairec1154

Hi Debbie welcome to our group. Let's hope we all get some good news


----------



## Hayley1980

Hi Ladies

Well et was yesterday all 3 of my snow babes survived the thaw and had the best 2 put back, 1 x4bc 1 x5ba hatching blast.  left the clinic on   came back home and have looked on here for success with the embryos Ive had replaced and no ones had a bfp with these grades that i can see, feel so low now, why did i have to be so nosey.

hope alls well with you lovely ladies sorry about the me post 

Hayley xxx


----------



## clairec1154

Hi Hayley   on being PUPO!!  The fact that they survived the thaw shows now strong they are!!  I read on here the other day about a low grade FET success, I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Hayley1980

clairec1154 - Thanks hun, you still looking for the thread   

Please dont trouble yourself


----------



## clairec1154

I found it earlier but had to go and feed my horses.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260819.0


----------



## Hayley1980

clairec1154-  Thanks hun, just goes to show you, you neva know. some bad looking embies makes gorgeous babies


----------



## clairec1154

I have come to the conclusion that IVF/ICSI and FET is down to poor luck and nothing else!!  I have to admit I have been thinking the last couple of days whats the point of FET cos the chances are so low, but then I know you have had success and an employee has twins from FET.  I just think the drugs are getting to me as I was so hot last night and been grumpy and horrible today.


----------



## suzie1time

Hi Claire, just a quick one from me. I totally agree with you. It's either going to work or it isn't and it's a 50/50 chance. There's only so much you can do with good nutrition, supplements, alternative therapies, tips, hints and old wives tales. Our FET will definatley be our 2nd and last treatment due to lack of money - which is heartbreaking but if its meant to be, it will be.

Try to stay positive everyone but don't drive yourself insane (like I did on my first TX....)

Enjoy the sunshine x x x


----------



## Holly82

Hiya everyone 

Hayley- Hope you are feeling better today  . Congrats on being PUPO hope your lil embies snuggle in tight!!   x

Claire- How is the injections going? x

Suzie- I really hope this FET works for you. How you feeling? 

Nikki- Hope you are not still at work? and can enjoy the bank hol week end. Not that i can i'm back to work tommorrow   x

Sarah- Has af shown up yet? x

Welcome Debbie.  

Holly x


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

What Fab weather for the bank holiday, hope everyone has been getting those sun rays.. if anything can help PMA its the sunshine!

Hayley - Congrats on being PUPO - Hopefully your going to be one of the first of the BFP's on this thread! When is test day? Dont worry about embryo grading too much, the clinic's always say its a guide. My supposed BEST embryo's on the fresh cycle didn't take so I thought my FET wouldn't work - How could it we used our BEST embryo's for our fresh cycle... How wrong was I!! It only takes one and you have two beautiful embies on board.       

Claire - Ouch, not looking forward to bruising or hot sweats. when is your first progress scan hun? 

Suzie - Hope your relaxing, I have read so many stories on here where its been peoples last chance and its worked. So fingers crossed for you hun xx 

Its kinda my last chance too. I know I already have the girls but this time feels just like the last time, it gets no easier. 

Hi Princess-debbie - Welcome to our little thread. We start D\R about the same time, I do my first Jab on the 2nd May... excited and nervous all at the same time.

Holly - Not long now for your appointment, I bet your counting down the days. Im still hoping you will get to start quickly.  Im off work now til the 3rd May - sorry to here your working over the bank holiday. xx

Sarah - How is it going? Is your little one better now? Did you book your aqua scan? BTW What is an Aqua scan?

Samuel - How is the pill popping going? you had your progress scan yet?

Love to all

Nikki


----------



## clairec1154

Hi nikki Holly suzie and everyone else. 

I am loving the sunshine and yes your right it is good for pma, which I need to deal with MIL who is staying tonight with SIL and family. I wish after 8 years she would not call me by the ex-wife's name  

Injections are getting better managed not to bruise myself this morning and sleeping with a 4.5 tog duvet. Some people don't know how lucky they are just to get pregnant by accident!

My scan is Tuesday lunchtime. I can't believe how quick fet cycles are!

Hayley how are you coping?

Happy Easter x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hayley - congrats on being pupo 

Princess Debbie - hey hun, lets hope its a BFP this time

Holly - af hasnt turned up yet. I'm abot confused as to when it is meant to start because I am on buserelin. I started buserelin before I finished the pills. Usually after the pills you wait for a bleed but they made me start buserelin on day 18 of the 21 day pills.

Nikki- my lil one is better thanks. Af hasn't shown itself yet, I have to wait for af to show up before I can book an aqua scan.

"_An aqua scan is a procedure in which sterile water is injected through the cervix (neck of womb). The lining of the womb can then be viewed on the ultrasound screen enabling it to be examined for any abnormalities which may prevent a pregnancy from implanting. _"

AFM - I have been feeling so tired, I can't keep awake, must be the drugs  I went for a job interview a few days ago and they offerered me the job. However, they said I have to work/train for 4 weeks from 9 to 6 and every other saturday without pay  (4 weeks fulltime without pay is crazy)


----------



## clairec1154

Wow Sarah an aqua scan is a new one on me. I thought they could see the lining with normal internal ultrasound. Let's hope your af turns up soon so you are not held up much longer.


----------



## suzie1time

Hey holly & nikki, thanks girls, I hope it works for you too and all of us.

I'm ok. Off work and the suns shining. Back to work on Tuesday and that's the day I have my follow up appointment so I'll find out more about the FET. I had an idea that if this is going to be my last TX, I wonder if there's any point in looking into topical surgery and would it be covered bynthe NHS Anyone know X x x


----------



## Hayley1980

Evening my lovely FF's,

nikki.ryder-  Thanks hun for your reply, I know i should be pleased they survived the thaw and they developed further but i feel so much pressure on this go as DH and I have said this will be our last go.  Ive just google and searched on here for my grading blasts and cant find any success, only m/c and neg's, just dint think i can go through another m/c.  I'm still keeping it together and feel very calm at the mo.  How are you Hun?  can i borrow you PMA?

suzie1time- sorry hun not sure if the NHS would cover that, no harm in asking.

Prinicessdebbie-  Hi Hun, welcome to the April and may threads, this is gonna be a successful thread

Claire1154-  Hope you've enjoyed time with you DH family and they've called you by the right name    Good luck for your scan on Tuesday, lets us know

sarah4eva- congrats on the new job, 4 weeks no pay is a bit pants though!!!

AFM  Im handling the 2ww quite well not going to mad, just yet.  After we test we have a nice holiday to go on, so its a win win situation what eva the outcome.  Im not that positive as ive had no twinges or pulling pains as i had in my 3 other pregnancies Oh well we will see, ive googled to death and searched on here for success with my grade embies and ive found nothing, gonna stop looking now.

Hope everyones well!


----------



## Sarah4eva

Clairec - I'm not sure about the aqua scan, maybe they see clearer with by injecting saline.

Hayley - I'm not sure if i'm gonna take the job it doesnt sound too good. I am also planning a holiday but only if it fails. I don't want to travel in early pregnancy due to miscarriages I have had. If it's a BFP then i'll stay home and take it easy. I was initially pregnant with twins with my DD but miscarried one and the 2nd twin was at risk but luckily the sacs where quite spaced apart. Howwver, if it fails i'm booking a holiday to Turkey for 2 weeks, for my 5th year wedding anniversary. I'm hoping for a BFP then i'll give it a few months and then go in September. 

AFM- af arrived Sunday, so gonna wait for Monday morning to book my scan. I hope its the last I see of the witch for 9/10 months 

How's everyone getting on?


----------



## Holly82

Goodmorning everyone

Sarah4eva- Happy to hear af has arrived   now you can get things moving! i also   its the last of the witch we will see for 9/10 month. x

Hayley- Glad to hear you are feeling calmer! I think the 2ww is by far the hardest part to go through. I think i had cracked up by the end of mine. I also search alot on google, but then always wish i had'nt, i'm going to try stay clear of it for a while, when i was first diagnosed with hydrosalpinx, google scared me half to death. I have read success stories with low grade embryos, i agree with Nikki and she now has two lil girls. x

Nikki- App a week today, yayyyyy!!! Just want to be able to sit and talk with my con and find out how my operation went. I did get to speak to a doc after but i was so high off the anaesthetic, that i cant remember what i was told lol. Work was'nt to bad thanx, back again today also  . Good luck for the 2nd with first jab. x

Claire- Good luck for scan Tue. Hope all goes really well  . 

Suzie- Goodluck for app tue. Sorry i dont know what topical surgery is lol so cant help with that! x

Hope everyone had a lurrvly easter. Will be back again soon.   x


----------



## Holly82

Ooopss my app is one week and one day today lol i dont know whether im coming or going lol x


----------



## suzie1time

Oh crap! I meant to put tubal not topical - iPad auto correct


----------



## clairec1154

suzie -   I hate it when my iphone does that, some of the conversations are   thanks to autocorrect!  Do you know that you can change the settings on here so that you can put new thread post first?  It was driving me mad hitting page up and page down all the time.

Holly - 1 week and 1 day is going to pass quickly, fingers crossed that you get the information you need from the appointment.

Sarah -   that the  has arrived.  It certainly is   that we want her and then we don't!!  Did you managed to get your appointment date today?

Hayley - Dr google has been struck off the doctors list, so dont let him give you opinions!!  Sit tight and the 2ww will be over before you know it.

Nikki - the weather has been great hasn't it.  I wish the pollen count was lower, DH and I have been arguing about my hay fever, as he thinks I have a cold and I know it is mad hay fever    Have you done anything nice over the weekend?

So who has plans for the BIG wedding day on friday??  We have a big BBQ planned so whats the bet it rains!


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya,

I tried making the appointment and they are telling me that they don't have any appointmnents and to call back on my next cycle   She was like 'call back when you get your next period' I was like 'i'm currently undergoing treatment and need it now not next cycle' i'm obviously hoping I won't have af next month. Anyway i've emailed the nurses and i'll see what they say.


----------



## clairec1154

Gosh our little thread has been read over 2000 times!!

Sarah - that is really awful saying that they are too busy and that you have to wait another month, I hope your not paying private to be treated like that.   that the nurses sort it out for you.  I hate receptionists from hell


----------



## Victoriag

Morning all,

Sorry I've not posted since my last depressing one but thank you to all that offered support!

I'm feeling better!  Had my scan last week and my lining is already at 8mm so they are leaving me another week well till tomorrow when we will know more!  But now I'm a little worried that my lining will then start to fall away - there's always something to worry about isn't there? I think they may bring transfer forward it was due to be on the 6th? 

Anyway hope all are ok I've got housework to do the in laws are visiting for the weekend and I need to wash all the bedding from the spare rooms - I hate washing bed linen then ironing it!

Love to all!  

Oh and congrats to those are PUPO!


----------



## babymiracles

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all doing well.  I can't believe how quickly the weather has got cold again.  Brrr. Anyway, I was back to work yesterday so actually  it was much easier to go back!  

Sarah - I hope that you get an appointment.  How frustrating!

Victoria - we just had MIL staying but I managed to get away with not ironing the bed sheets by covering them with a throw.  I'm sure that she noticed but hey!  I HATE ironing bed sheets with a passion!

We haven't yet made plans for Friday.  Off to Oxford on Saturday for the rest of the weekend to visit some friends but DH thinks he might do some painting on Friday.  Not sure that is a fitting way to mark the occasion!

I have my baseline scan tomorrow morning so praying that I'm down regulated and can get started on the tablets.

Xx


----------



## xgkatex

Hi, just a quick question. I have just finished a fresh cycle of IVF which ended in a BFN   

I have two snow babies which are said to be of good quality. I have been told by my clinic that FET is not that successful so now wondering am I setting myself up for more heart break, or should I give it a go.

Cant decide as so upset at the mo. I think I will see how you girls get on in April and May if that is ok? to help me decide. Going back to the clinic in May to talk about it.

Thanks for all your posts girls I am finding them so useful  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mimi29

Hi ladies wonder if I could also join in ?
I had FET on the 20/04 had two 5 day blasts transferred, due to test on 02/05
This is my 2nd ivf icsi and sooooo hoping for a BFP!!!!
Had cramping/back pains since ET but no bleed.... The 2ww is def the hardest part! 

Mimi xx


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone. 

Babymiracles- Good luck for scan tommorrow, hope you get to take the next step in your tx. 

Victoria- Hope you get to do ET soon, im sending you lots and lots of . x

Sarah- Sorry to hear about app. It really is awful when you are so looking forward to getting started then you have another set back. .

Mimi- Congrats on being PUPO, sending you lots of sticky vibes.  your embies snuggle in tight. x

Kate- I have read lots of success stories of FET, on another thread (April FET buddies wanted) a lady had just announced her pregnancy, i think thats the 2nd or 3rd pregnancy announcment on that thread. Dont give up hope  x

Claire- Hope BBQ goes well, i luv BBQ grub. But no plans for me at work....... again  x

Hi Nikki, suzie and Hayley . How are you's? x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hello everyone, sorry I have not been on here much recently with Easter fun and sunshine.

Nikki I start my down reg on 5th May so we will be very close.  Look forward to comparing notes as we go along  

Kate I had the same dilema but if you have snow babies it is a lot easier and cheaper to do FET than IVF and it can work.  My cycle buddy last time got her BFP and I have read lots of success stories.  If things don't work for us this time we are going to have a fresh cycle of IVF I think.

Sara hope you get some answers soon.

No plans for the royal wedding.  Not drinking at the mo so will just chill and watch it on the TV.

I hope everyone is well xx


----------



## dippymoo86

Hello Everyone! Sorry not been on for a while, this post is really picked up speed! Well Af is finally fluttering so should start my Meds tomorrow - FINALLY! Maybe this Royal wedding will bring s bit of good luck to everyone after all! Hope you are all well
kay xx


----------



## babymiracles

Hi all,

Kate - sorry to hear about your BFN. Definitely you need some time to think. Let's hope that there is lots of success for us next month ton help you make your mind up. FET is so much easier on your body and cheaper.  

Mimi - big congrats and hope that you have a nice relaxing weekend.

Victoria - did you go for a scan today?  Hope all is well.

I had my scan this morning and all seems to be ok so start the pills and  go for an endometrium scan on mon 10th.  My sister just announced last night that she is three months pregnant again so that has floored me a bit.  I want to be happy for her but can't help wishing it was me at the same time. Ah well.  Chocolate is needed i think!


----------



## Victoriag

Hi all

Had scan today all ok we are at 10 mm so all good FET is scheduled for the 6th May!  

The nurse and doctor didn't seem at all worried so full steam ahead how exciting! 

I have just finished putting the bunting up ready for the big event tomorrow!  I'm really looking forward to it! 

Hope all are well? Xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Victoriag - Congrats on the scan today...6th of May will be here so so quick. Not long til your little babies will be back where they belong. Are you have ESET?

BabyMiracles - I know what you mean about everyone elses pregnancy news, my SIL has been pregnant 3 times to my once! I lost my baby the 2nd time she got pregnant and every year since I am reminded of what could have been. It''s so so hard. BUT... your time will come and judging by your last post you are moving along nicely and will soon have your BFP!!    

Dippymoo - So do you start D\R tomorrow? are you doing medicated or fresh FET?

Princess-Debbie - Not long now til the first Jab... I have cut down on alcohol but have not given up completely. I have given up any form of caffiene again but thats about it. I'm trying to do the same as last time, right down to asking for the same doctor to do my embryo transfer (if we get that far) as it wasn't the doctor Im actually under that did it last time.... 

Hi Mimi - Congrats on being PUPO   and welcome to the thread    You could now be the first of our ladies to get a BFP.... How you finding the 2WW? Not long now!! Stay away from the pee sticks til OTD!!   

xgkatex - Hi hun, sorry to hear about your BFN.    I believe FET works. My fresh cycle didn't work and I was told FET gave us a lower chance especially seeing as we had used our 'best' embryos on the fresh cycle. If I had listened and not given FET a chance I would not have my two girls upstairs in bed asleep now. Do what feels right for you hun. FET is less stressful on your body and is worth contemplating without a doubt. Good luck with whatever you decide and I hope you get your BFP xx

Sarah - Have you heard back from the nurses? I hope its good news and a cock up at their end!!

Claire - Hope your BBQ goes ok tomorrow (or today if your reading this on Friday!) I hope the weather holds out for you hun. Hows treatment going? when is your next scan?

Hayley - How is the 2WW going hun? What date do you test?

Suzie - How did your appointment go on Tuesday? When do you start FET?

Holly - how are you? Not long til your appointment now - fingers still crossed you can start straight away xx

Sorry If I have missed anyone...

AFM... 1st Jab on Monday seems to be coming round really quickly. Been to see my nan in the midlands today took 2hrs to get there but 5 hrs to get back thanks to an overturned lorry on the A1. Not fun!! House cleaning tomorrow AM and BBQ with neighbours in the afternoon. 

Have fun everyone and     for those of us that need some extra 

Love 

Nikki

Hi to everyone else - Sorry if I have missed anyone


----------



## miffy80

Hi everyone. I hope you don't mind me joining in? I'm having my 3rd attempt at an FET on 27th May (hopefully!) As you'll see in my thread i've had a fresh cycle cancelled after EC, and two FET's cancelled (the last one at the last scan before ET). I'm really nervous about things going wrong on this one - not helped at all by the fact that I seem to have started a second bleed while down regging on buserelin   I've been on the buserelin for 5 weeks and I had a heavy bleed 3 weeks ago. My natural cycles are usually very long so it's obviously the drugs doing something to make another bleed start BUT surely if the drugs were working I shouldn't have built up another lining for a bleed since my last one 3 weeks ago   The last FET we had got cancelled because the lining had started to thin by the last scan - it's making me think there is a problem with me and these drugs. What do you think? I have my baseline next week (5th) and am supposed to be taking more progynova to build up the lining this time but I'm just not convinced!

I hope things are going better for the rest of you!
Mimi - All the best for the 2nd!    

babymiracles - sorry to hear you go that news at this time  Obviously it's lovely for your sister but it must be tough on you   Hopefully you'll join her soon  
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Hayley1980

Evening ladies,

I'm so, so, sorry, no personals and sorry Ive not been around much.  My computer died on me last week and have to rely on DH bringing his lap top home form work, plus Ive been feeling so drained and exhausted that by the time i get some time to myself in the evenings I'm climbing into bed   

Well Ive been very naughty   Ive tested 4 days early and I'm pleased to say its a   absolutely over the moon.  i really pray we go all the way with this one.

Ill be back on soon I'm on holiday from tomorrow but will try to get on a write some personals.

Hope your all well! 
Hayley


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hayley    Hope you have a healthy pregnancy

Miffy - welcome hun, hope it works out well this time and you go all the way with a BFP. I have my baseline on 3rd May so we are close together. 

Nikki- hope you habe a nice bbq and no the nurses haven't gotten back to me yet. 

Victioriag - glad your scan went well, you're nearly there   

Hope the rest are doing well

AFM -the nurses haven't replied but the scan is not compulsary so i'll just get on with the treatment. I have my baseline scan soon, can't wait hope the lining will be nice and thin


----------



## jaded

i started buserilin on 24th April for my FET,
due transfer on 8th june.

really nervous


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Hayley, congrats! Its lovely to read positive fet outcomes  
Gives me hope as quite anxious about it all...
   all round x


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Hayley -                                             I told you FET works!! Here's to a happy healthy pregnancy for you hun. 

Back for Personals later - Just couldn't read and run at Hayley's news!


----------



## clairec1154

Hayley - yippeee will add jumping bananas and flashing things when I get on the pc. Congrats on our first bfp on this thread and may we have many more!!

Kay - how are you doing on the drugs?

Bambi - I agree we all live for hope, let's hope lady luck is looking at us all 

Jaded - welcome don't be nervous everyone here is so supportive and will help with questions. It's like a best friend to hold your hand but better x how are you coping with the injections?

Sarah - have you managed to get your base line scan done?

Miffy - sorry to hear about your attempts being cancelled. You must be pulling your hair out  well third time lucky with fet   

Nikki - it is horrible when you see accidents on the motorway and the police seem to take forever to clear the incident away. I hope your trip back was better. How are doing with the injections?

Victorag - pleased to hear your scan went well and 6th may will be here before you know it 

Baby - I know how hard it is being happy for someone being pregnant when we have to go through all this treatment and stress. It certainly feels unfair BUT we gave started with a bfp so it's going to be a lucky thread  

Princess - did you enjoy the royal wedding? I am so pleased I watched it and that it didn't rain. Is it next week you start d/r?

Holly - BBQ was good and the pimms nicer! Can't believe you were working   how are you doing?

Mini - welcome   craps and twinges are good signs as well as not good signs so don't worry. Not long to test day. Are you being good or have you been tempted?

xgkatex - fet isn't "as" successful but it does work. My clinic said to try fet first as you have to decide what to do with the snow babies at some point in the future and using them is less stressful than deciding to stop storing them. I am able to go straight into fresh cycle without having to wait between cycles so it isn't as bad. But hey pma going to get bfp!!

Suzie - have you had your scan? I liked topical instead   but auto correct has a lot to answer for!!

Dippy - How are you doing on the drugs?

Sorry if I have missed anyone

Quick question does everyone want a hall of fame?


----------



## weeguapa

hi everyone!
hope it's ok to join this thread.  i am new to fertilityfriends - only joined yesterday and am hooked already!  i had an FET last thursday with my last two frozen babies.  this is our 4th attempt at FET and we are hoping and praying that it's the one that works for us...


just wondering if any of you have progesterone support at the moment?  i am using the crinone gel and this morning had some brown spotting about 2 hours after using the gel.  does anyone know if this is normal or what it might be?  i have had a look at potential side effects and it's not mentioned.  i had it one day during my last FET 2ww and convinced myself it was an implantation bleed, but i guess it can't have been.  i want to believe that's what has just happened...i think i am 7DPO because my embryos were frozen on day 2 (freeze all after ICSI), then thawed weds and replaced thurs.  is it just me, or is working out the dates really difficult?! 


i would really appreciate any advice.  it's been amazing having a wee insight into your stories...thank you!
jess x


----------



## MrsIVF

Hi Everyone,

Hope it's okay to join this thread?  I am currently on my second FET, (the first ICSI and FET both BFN).  The cycle has been a bit complicated as I had started down-regging but at the scan they discovered a cyst.  So I had to halt tx and wait for a period (needed to take more drugs to induce a bleed).  I am pleased to say that that happened and after another scan I am all set to go and I have a scan on friday to see if my womb lining has thickened up enough for ET the following week.  This cycle has taken me just over two months to get this far!

I have been reading this thread and really pleased to see the first BFP!  Congrats Hayley!

xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies - Gosh this thread is getting busy now!   But I have a feeling its going to be a very successful thread   

Claire - Hi HUN - I start injecting tomorrow - not looking forward to it to be honest have forgotten whats its like already so hopefully that means it wont be that bad. - When is your next scan hun?

Miffy -    Its a tough one, our bodies ae so complex, I didn't bleed at all on my last FET between D\R and starting progynova but my lining went thin and then really thick again ready for ET?!! Your clinic will know the best way forward, be sure to relay any concerns your having. Thats what they are there for! Good luck hun, let us all know how you get on xxx
Mimi - Good luck for tomorrow -Hopefully our 2nd BFP on this lucky thread!   

Sarah - Naughty nurses!! I think I would be getting on with things too if I were you. If the scan isn't compulsory then go girl!! What date is your scan?

Hi Jaded -    - I start D\R tomorrow and hopefully have ET on the 3rd June so we will be in our 2ww together hun. My first baseline scan is on the 16th May.  When is yours?

Hi Bambi - I think we are all very nervous, but sending you lots of PMA     

Hi Jesscloke - I have read lots of stories where ladies have lost brown blood while on Gestone support. I know if you do progynova through the front door it can cause this. Brown is OK tho hun, its old blood, possibly from the area around implantation or from the back of the uterus if thats where they have snuggled in!! I had RED blood the day after test day for 12 wks but it didnt affect my pregnancy and my twin girls are here and fighting fit. Dont test early!!     Give your body the full 2ww and look forward to your BFP!      

Mrs IVF - Welcome to the thread    - Good luck with the scan on Friday     - It doesnt matter how long it takes us to get through the cycle as long as we get our BFP's!!

Hi to everyone else   

Nothing much to report from me but hoping and praying we all get what we want on this lovely thread xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

I am new on here so hope you dont me coming in on this one. had IVF in dec but BFN then M/C in jan which no one know whether was the IVF (even though had AF and negative test) or natural but result same anyway.  On the up side got 8 frosties and am now on day 5 of D/R injections and due to have FET with 2 frosties in a couple of weeks.  Hope we get the twins too then would be happy if family complete then, so fingers crossed for you all.

Em xx


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Welcome Jesscloke- i   it is implantation bleed!! when is your OTD?x

Claire- Not sure what a hall of fame is lol but it sounds good, so i say yeah!!   x

Nikki- Good luck for first injection tommorrow  . I hope you are right about successful thread  . x

Hayley- Congratulations on your BFP  . I wish you a healthy pregnancy x

Mimi- Good luck for tommorrow  . x

MrsIVF- Hello again! Good luck for your scan friday, hope lining has thickened up nicley for ET. x

Miffy- Sorry to hear about the bad time you have been having with the bleeds and drugs. I'm sorry i cant give you any advice as im unsure, but you in the best hands and your clinic will be able to give you answers. Good luck for the 5th. x

Hi Jaded, sarah and bambi   sorry if i have missed anyone. 

Suzie how are you? x


----------



## Holly82

Welcome Em  . Sorry to hear about your m/c  . Its brill you have 8 frosties. How are you finding the injections? Im yet to start any meds but i have my app on Tue and hopefully will be giving some dates. x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Clairec and Nikki- my baseline scan is Tuesday 3rd (tomorrow   ) I really hope i've downregged. 

MrsIvf- good luck for your scan on Tuesday hope your lining is nice and thick

Wellcome Em sorry about the mc, hope you get your twins 

Hiya Holly - Good luck for your app on Tuesday, hope you get the dates 

Hope the rest are doing well 

AFM - The buserelin has been messing with my mood, i've been feeling so down. Oh well, got my baseline scan tomorrow so im looking forward to that. Also, these injections that I have now are soo long and thick and damn painful it takes me ages to do the injections


----------



## mimi29

Good morning lovely ladies 

I did my test this morning (OTD) and it's a BFP !!!!!!!!!
I'm one happy lady 

Thanks for all your kind wishes and support 

FET really does work so please everyone stay positive 

Mimi xxxxxx


----------



## Kinsky

Hi ladies, didn't realise there was a thread for FET, will like to join in pls.
I had FET on 23rd April. As a result of developing OHSS from my first IVF cycle in Feb (22 EC), ET was cancelled but 8blasts were frozen so just had 2 embies transferred on 23rd, OTD is on 3rd May.

Quick question ladies, since we all had FET i.e. there was no EC, what would our ovulation date be then? my last real LMP was on 09/03/11, started injecting on 30/03/11 so didn't have MP in April....so confusing.


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Morning everyone

Sorry not been on for a while, been busy DIY'ing for days on end lovely.....

Lovely to come on here and have some great news - Mimi29 big big congratulations on your bfp thats fabulous news so happy for you you should be one happy lady, enjoy every moment xx

Hayley congratulations to you too, bet your one happy lady too, its lovely coming on here and having all this positive news.

Goodluck to all those having ec/et or tests this week fingers crossed for everyone xx

I'm still taking the pill until Thursday, got baseline scan booked for 9th May and hopefully then start to take provanova.

Hope youve all had a lovely weekend x

Sam xxx


----------



## Holly82

Morning everyone  

mimi- Congratulations on your BFP, i wish you a healthy pregnancy!x

kinsky- Sorry unsure what ovulation date would be, its all to confusing! im sure one of these other lovely ladies will know. Good luck for OT tommorrow, i hope you get your BFP  x

Sarah- Sorry to hear you are feeling abit down today, sending you some   and  . Good luck for your scan tommorrow. 

Samuel- Good luck for scan on the 9th. Im also going to be doing lots of DIY, im moving into my new house this month, cant wait   x

Hope everyone has a nice day x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

well day 6 of D/R and my first FET cycle and feeling good so far (not thrown anything at DH yet)

Holly - finding injections fine really dont bother me hope you get on ok at hospital tomorrow and will get the green light to go x

Hayley - Congratulations on your BFP  good luck with rest of your journey x

Mimi - again congratulations to you  maybe we will be lucky on here good luck x

Sarah - good luck tomorrow hope all goes well for you x

Kinsky - Hi, sorry cant shed any light for you on ovulation dates but wish you all the luck x

Hi everyone else hope you all happy and keeping positive (and enjoying this gorgeous weather) 

xx


----------



## clairec1154

FET April/May 2011

D/R FET OTD O/C
JoannaR73 11/04 18/04  
Hayley1980 29/04  
mimi29 20/04 02/05 
kinsky 23/04 03/05 
Jesscloke 28/04 
Ellie20 28/04
victoriag 06/05
Sarah4eva 16/04
ClaireC1154 19/04
jaded 24/04
dippymoo86 29/04
nikki.ryder 02/05
Princess-Debbie 05/05
miffy80 27/05
MrsIVF 
EmMac17
hjanea
babymiricles
xgkatex 
Suzie1time 
Tessykins
hollygla82
Samuel Jackson

I can't believe how many of us are here and how many BFP's we are getting, thank you cycle buddies


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Mimi -                 

Kinsky -    Welcome to our BFP thread. Im not 100% sure (you woud think after successful FET last time I would know!) but I think on the day you test you are 4wks pregnant. I think Thaw day is classed the same as EC.

Hi Em Mac - Glad to hear the injections are going well. I do my first injection tonight, hope I can remember how to do it! Back on the roller coaster officially tonight.

Claire - Thanks for doing the hall of fame x 

WOW - told you it was going to be a positive thread - I hope our luck continues ladies and we have many more BFP's and lovely pregnancies.                 

Kinsky - Good luck for tomorrow - Our next BFP -


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi all, 

There are so many of us but at least it has started on a big Fat Positive!!! Lets hope the rest of us have as much luck as you 3 lovely ladies......fingers and toes crossed    

Nikki - injections will all come back to you am sure you will be a pro again by day 2!!!

Kinsky - feel nervous for you but lets get the next BFP   lots of love to you xx

xx


----------



## Kinsky

Hi ladies, after posting this morning I got frustrated with the whole 'ovulation calculating thing' so I ended up going for BETA today (for blood test) as I just didn't want to wait another day. I tested today which is 1 day early at 9dp 5d blast FET. I'm glad to inform you I got  at 372 HCG. Dr said it's a very strong number, feels strongly preg is twins, I believe so too. I'm going back in a week for 1st scan.

EM Mac17 - thanks for the positive vibes, it sure worked!

Nikki.ryder - thanks for explaining the ovulation date, you r so right, my Dr. said same,I'm 4week gone

I     for all you ladies waiting to test.

Love and   to everyone who got Negative.


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Kinsky

congrats     yeah really pleased for you that is great news especially if its twins eek how exciting!!!

Lets hope the positive results keep coming!!

xx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Kinsky - congratulations thats fabulous news, bet your on cloud nine, wishing you lots and lots of happiness, well done again really happy for you.

Sam xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Kinsky -                     If you need any twins advice give me a shout! Mine will be 1 this month - it goes so fast! Let us know how the scan goes hun and here's to a happy pregnancy! xxx

Gosh ladies we are on a roll.... lets hope it keeps going this way!!


----------



## Batleybump

hi all, my name is lucy and its my first time on this site. I am 27 and am on my first attempt at ivf after being diagnosed of early menopause at 16. Me and my husband found our own donor and she had 30 eggs removed and 15 fertilised. These eggs all had to be frozen as I had fluid in my uterus at time of fresh transfer. So cycle got cancelled and started taking prognova once my period had finished. 5 of our frozen embies will b thawed tomorrow and hoping to get them to 5 day blyocyst. Am so excited but extremely nervous, can imagine the 2ww is gonna be awful but trying to stay positive! I have read many of the posts on this site and wish all those going through ivf some beautiful baby dust . Would b nice to have a buddie to share this experience, but any support will b greatly appreciated xx


----------



## lollipops

Good luck with your transfer Bately , I am sure you'll get AT LEAST one beauty out of your 5 embies! 
I'm sorry I can't offer support on DE but I can offer support on tx and FET in general.
The 2ww is hard going . The main bit of advice I can give is not to read to much into any symtoms and DON'T be tempted to test early. I have experience in doing both of these and it made the whole situation worse. Just try to relax, take your mind as far away from tx as possibe and hope for the very best.
Wishing you loads of luck!      
Hope someone with some experience of DE will pop along shortly.

  lolli  xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy, 

5 frozen is really good    and sure you will have the outcome you deserve.  I will be not far behind you with frozen transfer as just on down regulating injections at the mo, the two week wait is hard so just try to keep busy, i use Reiki to help keep emotions stable and keep me positive    . I wish you all the luck in the world   and will have fingers and toes crossed for you.

Em xx


----------



## Batleybump

Thank u lolli for your kind words, I got really stressed while preparing myself for my fresh transfer, which was prob why I got fluid in my uterus, prob my body saying its not ready and to chill out. Since starting for my frozen egg cycle I feel much more relaxed, and have not been on google searching for what ifs... Lol. Cant wait to get my call from the embryologist tomorrow so I can get some idea which day the transfer will take place this week. Do y suggest taking any vitamins or supplements as am not taking anything but my meds and my clibic has not mentioned this?? xxxx

Also thanks emma for your repky, might of confused ya a little as have 15 frozen embies, but are thawing 5 tomorrow ready for my transfee this week, good luck with your treatment, perhaps we could give each other,support through this xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Just wanted to let you know - First injection done! It was easy peasy! Im back on the roller coaster - First scan 16th...come on!!


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy

Extra support is always great    . I really hope you get a good phone call tomorrow i remember that feeling it is exciting and nerve racking all at the same time.  Keep positive   and hopefully you will have ones to choose from, do you know how many you will have put back is it two? we will have 2 if 2 survive thawing, only had one on fresh transfer so am hoping that this will give us more chance.

lots of baby dust coming your way  xx


----------



## Ellie20

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well & hanging in there! I'm losing track of everyone as the thread grows & grows so sorry for not many personals at the mo.

Jesscloke & Victoriag - hope you're surviving the 2ww of doom...!

Hayley, Mimi & Kinsky - OMG CONGRATULATIONS!! Amazing news & such a boost to hear of so many FET BFPs 

I had my ET on 28/04/11. Would you believe that my clinic has given me test date of *16/05/11*  ? No way i'm waiting that long have decided to test myself at home on 12/05/11. I've been having a lot of mild cramps but nothing else to report - just hoping and praying my wee ones stick.

All the best to all the ladies, stay positive,

EllieB xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi all, 

Nikki - well done its never as bad once first one is done!!

Ellie - hi I'm new on here so nice to hear from you, i dont blame you for testing early i did this in Dec as was given longer than 2 weeks.  Will keep all crossed for you....  coming your way

Em xx


----------



## Batleybump

My clinic will only let me have one put back as im under 35 and its their policy, but if we r lucky enough to get 2 to a good stage I will ask as seems a waste for something so precious  when do u have your transfer?? Xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Not sure yet got to go back to clinic on 10th May to get next lot of jabs and have bloods done then they will give me dates but am guessing ET will be 2/3 weeks away eek!!! 

Really hope all goes well for you tomorrow and hey you may as well ask if you can have 2 transferred, i know our clinic will do 2 if you are under 40.

good luck hope tomorrow goes well   x


----------



## Batleybump

Bless u I remember when I was 2/3 weeks away seemed to last forever, but good things come to those who wait  hope all goes well with ya tests and u get a date as gives u something to focus on  will let u know the news tomorrow, and please keep me posted on how your getting on xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Thanks I will do and let us know how tomorrow goes , this could be the beginning of your very exciting journey   xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Batley bump

Good luck tomorrow when you call the clinic. I have no advice re DE FET but Im sure someone will be able to offer some advice.

Why dont you come and join our thread - we are all doing FET at the moment or just about to start - its started quite positively too... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260717.156

Nikki


----------



## Batleybump

Hi all you special ladies, hope u dont mind me joining u but have got my FET this week and needed a little support. Am very excited but nervous too  so good to read so much positivity and good news. You r all very special people 

Lucy xx


----------



## lollipops

Bately - Make sure you take Folic Acid. That's very important. I take a pre-conception vitamin and it contains all your body needs to prepare for a pregnancy plus the RDA of Folic Acid . You can get them in supermarkets and other places.

It's also said that drinking pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts can help keep your womb lining nice and thick! 

It's worth a go!


----------



## Batleybump

Thank u for that will get myself to boots tomorrow and stock up on folic acid and brazil nuts, though my hubbie will prob eat them before I get a chance lil  xx


----------



## babymiracles

Wow - I've been away visiting my parents for the weekend, and just got home to read the fantastic news!  So pleased for you Joanna, Hayley, Mimi and Kinsky!  Hope your preganancies go well.

Just a short post as I have to get ready for work tomorrow.  Its been so nice to have time off!!!

Hope everyone is doing well.  Lucy - when have you got your FET?  Is it a blastocyst transfer or day 2/3?  Hope it all goes well.

xx


----------



## Batleybump

I have 5 egg being thawed tomorrow so wont know til day before transfer, but will either b wed/thurs or sat, but hoping for sat (day5 blastocyst) xx


----------



## xgkatex

Hi everyone thank you so much for writting to me. It made me feel a million dollars. All your replies were lovely and I have thoroughly enjoyed reading all your stories and advice. I am so glad your all so lovely.

Good Luck all of you with your treatment I will be watching with interest to see how many work.

Loads and loads of Love and baby dust  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xgkatex

just finished reading all the posts on here and would like to say a huge congratulations to Joanna, Hayley, Mimi and Kinsky! That is great news and has really made me feel more confident about my FET. 

I so want to be a mother fingers crossed  xxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi xgkatex, 

I am quiye new on her so  

I am also so glad to hear the FET good news on here as i am just d/r for my FET in a  couple of weeks so hoping it will be as successful as other lovely ladies on here.

positive vibes     coming your way and a spinkle of  baby dust ,lets hope we all keep up the good news.

lots of love eveyone xx


----------



## Kinsky

Thank you ladies for all the messages and posts....I'm still the moon. 
I tell you ladies, I was a proper drama queen yesterday at the hospital, and everyone knew I got a BFP. As a result of my hospitalisation in Feb I am quite popular with most of the IVF nurses,  most of the nurses came to hug me and congratulated me...it was very emotional indeed.

Samuel Jackson  - Thanks dear, I am definitely in cloud nine and I'm not ready to come down just yet...lol

Nikki.Ryder – Thanks, I will be needing twins advice I'm sure...lol . I will keep you informed of Scan results.

Em Mac17 -  Thank you, the test was nerve wrecking, I almost turned round running off with my tail between my legs. My heart was beating so fast I could hear it in my ears...wow!!! And yes it will be fantastic to be pregnant with twins, will keep u informed.

Ellie20 – I agree with you, 16th seem too far for OTD, any chance of private blood test 14days after ET? 
I sincerely pray for BFP for everyone in 2ww 

xgkatex - be confident and have faith, you will surely achieve your hope of being a mother and so will all other ladies.

Hugs to all ladies who got negative, do not loose hope and be strong.

Big fat congratulations to Joanna, Hayley, Mimi and all other ladies who got BFP.

Once again thank you all lovely ladies for all the support especially during the 2ww, I can't believe it has eventually happened...WOW!!!


----------



## Kinsky

*Continued Use of Estrofem after BFP*​
Hi Ladies,

Does anyone have previous experience of the 'use of estrofem after BPF? Estrofem is hormone tablets. Estrofem tabs are given daily which prepares the lining of the womb to receive the embryos.

The IVF coordinator at my clinic after my positive pregnancy test yesterday (372 HCG) has advised that I start to gradually come of Estrofem tablets. She said to reduce my tablets from 3 per day down to 2per day for 1 week after which I will go down to 1per day and eventually come off it. 
She mentioned something that worried me during the conversation, she stopping the use of Estrofem may result to bleeding hence they are taking me off it gradually. I questioned her as to why I am stopping it since I have heard women being on it till 12weeks of pregnancy; she told me we no longer need to thicken the lining of my uterus. I can't help but think if this is indeed correct?

Like every woman that has waited long to achieve BFP, I can't help but wonder if it is right to do this, if other women have been known to do the same. 
I have tried looking on the internet and all info I found indicates the continued use of Estrofem tablets till 12weeks of pregnancy. I'm meant to go down to 2tabs per day starting today but I need to be convinced this is appropriate.

Lovely Ladies, please share your experiences with me.

Thank you.


----------



## smile 26

hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining your thread, i'm on my second go of FET my 1st go  last month ended in the cycle being abadoned as my rt ovary had realeased an egg n my endemetrium only had 2 lines i'm off for my day 12 scan on thursday so fingers crossed it will all be ok n i will be having my only snow baby transfered in the days to follow xox


----------



## smile 26

hi ladies, just wanted to say pineapple juice is a fab way to thicken up the womb lining, i myself cant have the brazil nuts as i'm allergic to nuts however i know people who have eaten them during their tx cycles and have now gone on to have bfp and a few of them are due to give birth over the bext few weeks eeeekkkk!!!!! xox


----------



## Batleybump

just had my call from embryologist and 3 out of 5 survived the thaw, so will wait for a call tomorrow to see what quality of my embies are and whether transfer will b thursday or sat...aaarggh so nervous xxx


----------



## smile 26

fab news huni wishing you all the best and sending lotsof positivevibes      &        xox


----------



## Em Mac17

Yeah      thats great news Lucy wishing you all the best with it     and fingers and toes crossed for a great result xx  

Em xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Smile26 thanks for tip on brazil nuts and pineapple juice will get stocked up   

love 

Em xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi em, yep fingers crossed for tomorrow. My best friend has been doing reiki healing on me for two months now and its amazing how it relaxes your body  xx


----------



## weeguapa

congratulations BFP ladies!!!!    wow, this FET thing really does work!  thank you for giving me a little more hope...

hope everyone else is doing ok.  I've been feeling really down over the past couple of days.  I think it's cos I'm feeling premenstrual and starting to think it hasn't worked again  it's all just so similar to last month, which ended in a BFP.  I'm trying to talk myself into being positive but it's hard.  according to my clinic, my OTD is tues 10th, which seems early but I'm glad it wi be over soon, good or bad.

anyone got any info or tips on using visualisation??  acupuncturist keeps recommending it but I'm not sure where to start?!!...


----------



## weeguapa

sorry... last month was a BFN, not a BFP... not a good typo!!


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy  

I have been going to an amazing lady for Reiki   since March 2010 and found it so helpful has helped me keep my emotions under control far better, glad you using it to its amazing (am learning to do it to and can do it on myself- just need to find the time).

keep us posted with how you get on 

xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Kinsky- Congrats     hope you have a healthy pregnancy

Clairec- thanks for doing the list. It's nice to see where everyone is in their treatment and their outcomes.

Sorry I'm half asleep can't do personals at the moment.

My baseline scan today went well the lining was 3.9mm so i'm starting hrt tablets tonight and have another scan to check the lining on Wednesday, hope it gets nice and thick.


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone 

Congratulations to the Kinsky, Joanna, Hayley and mimi on your BFP's  . x

Who has OT's soon? Good luck  . x

Sarah- glad to hear scan went well. x

Jess- sending you lots of  . Not sure what visualisation is sorry! i have never had accupunture, but i am thinking bout giving it a try. x

Welcome Smile, goodluck for scan on thur. 

Batley- Good luck for ET  . x

Nikki- Glad to hear first injection went well  . x

Claire- Luving the hall of fame!x

Hi to everyone else   and   . x


AFM-  App went really well, and i start d/r next week on tue, cant believe i get to start so soon  . I'm sooooo happy.x


----------



## clairec1154

everyone  I have been feeling rather pants all day and to be honest couldnt be bothered to post!  I am such a bad ff    I promise to catch up and do personals on thursday (tomorrow I am travelling to London for a days work with DH).

Quick me post - managed to get a scan today rather than thursday    all ok so I am on the prognova and next scan booked for the 13th.  

      we are doing very well.  Who is next?


----------



## xgkatex

Claire I love your Jack Russell he/she is beautiful. I have one too which is also the love of my life.

Spoke to the embryologist today for some advice on my snow babies. She was so positive have decided to go ahead. especially after reading all the stories on here too. thanks everyone. First available appointment is 21st June tho a little time to wait but gives me time to get my body back to normal, hormones still a little strange   

Hope everyone is ok. was sorry to here that some are feeling low I remember that feeling well, the hormones are a nightmare! Good luck everyone, i have my fingers and toes crossed for you all   xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Ladies, 

sorry but i cant improve the mood much today on day 8 of D/R and feeling really down, bloody drugs!!!  My period is still late and clinic have said i have to phone them if it doesn't arrive in next few days really hope it doesnt affect FET going ahead, they didnt really put my mind at ease.

A major big   to all the ladies on here that have had a BFP, so nice to hear that FET can and does work yeah hope for us all yet!!! xx

xgkatex - thats great news and June will be here before you know it and always good to have your body nice and ready to go, good luck to you xx

Claire1154 - sorry to hear you feeling blue, me too lets just hope that tomorrow brings a nice big smiley day    xx

Holly - thats great news about D/R lets hope we all get good results, good luck    xx

Jesscloke - Hiya i really feel for you hunny. I used a positive visualisation cd, which the lady i go to for reiki did for me, it is about 5 mins long and first part is about growing lots of lovely eggs then the second is about the implanting I found it great and really easy to do (wonder if i could put it on laptop and e-mail it to you - not really to IT clued up??)  good luck and lots of     positive thoughts coming your way xx

Hi everyone else hope you all doing good and feeling ok today xx


----------



## mimi29

Hi lovely ladies 

Been couple days since I've posted but have been reading and keeping upto date with everything I hope !

Congratulations to Everyone who got a BFP brilliant news ) xxxxxx

Sending all my love to everyone who got a Bfn xxxxxxx

How is everyone doing on there 2ww  Keep up the good work

Just thought would tell you my story, what I did and have done and the things I think helped(well I believe they did) I loved reading stories from others and durning my 2ww I read every symptom and tip !!!!

After having fresh ivf/ icsi last year we had 6 frozen embryos all 5 day blasts left so was due to have an FET starting in march 2011, after a failed attempt we were willing to try anything and everything!
My mum found an article in the Mail newspaper about an treatment call Intralipid which is soya and egg based infusion administered intravenously. You need a prescription, we were able to get ours from our GP and then sent this off to health care at home who organised everything. It's a private treatment we did have to pay £285 but I believe worth every penny. This treatment is mainly for women who have killer cells but also helps the embryo embed normally done 7 days before ET but as took a little longer getting a prescription we only had it done 2 days before. It's a new treatment from the US so not widely available and when I did speak to Bourn Hall about it they didn't really know what I was talking bout but the research and success is great.
We also started acupuncture a month before and in total had 5 treatments including on a week before to help build up the lining, the day before ET and then the important one 2 hours after ET to help embed my 2 embryos. Durning my treatment my lovely acupuncture lady Linda Culleton told my lots of things I could do to help with then embedding. I know there is lots of different people out there with different views on pineapple and the juice but I was told by her to eat the core as this aids in implantation and not to waste my time as I did last treatment drinking litre after litre of the juice.
Brazil nuts not too many so I eat 2 a day, plenty of protein & dairy so eat loads of chicken,milk,ice-cream and my husband was tricking me by putting soya milk in my tea which was decaf as gave up all caffeine no coke, chocolate or tea/coffee . She also told me beetroot would help the blood flow so even tho not keen I eat one a day and finally keep my feet warm so for the two weeks I wore socks all day and night apart from when I used my foot spa which she also recommend. As the weather was great for my 2ww I sat in the sun everyday to get my daily dose of vitamin D kept hydrated by drinking plenty of water bout 4 pints a day.
I took the 2 weeks of work my husband also did to look after me and had my mum&dad over a few times to cook clean too, I didn't lift a finger just chilled out in the garden and on the sofa.
The other things I did which came from my mum who believes in cosmos and feng shui was not to have a mirror in my bedroom or cover it up with something like a sheet and place a pomegranate in the west of my bedroom both for fertility !!!!
During the 2ww I had really bad cramping for about 6 days after ET then slowly got better to just slight cramping which always got worst at night but believe that was from the crinone and used it just before bedtime. I didn't bleed not even implantation bleed, I had a bad lower back pain for bout a week after ET. My (.)(.) never hurt just got little bigger I always think mine get lumpy and hurt when on AF or just before AF so for me that was I good sign.And finally I was thirsty all the time so did drink lots but I remember the day before I tested I must have been to the toilet 5 times in an hour!
I hope this helps and you like my story please feel free to ask any questions.....

My scan is due on the 19th may and I can't wait!!!!
Will there be twins !!!!

Keep strong everyone 
Good luck to those who still are waiting to test xxxxxx

Mimi xxx 

Ps sorry if any spelling mistakes but Im using iPad !


----------



## Victoriag

Hey girls!

I'm loving on the positive outcomes on here at the moment and I'm wishing you all a very very healthy and happy pregnancy!

AFM transfer is planned for Friday just need to get there now then it's the dreaded 2WW! 

You'll be pleased to know that I survived the in laws their dog and younger sister in law for the whole weekend!  I'm sure if it's the hormones but I'm finding myself becoming less tolerant of them they drive me mad!  I don't know why but they irritate me!  I sound evil don't I? 

Anyway much love to all I need some PMA as feeling very nervous about the fro sties not thawing!  

Xxxx


----------



## Kinsky

Hi Mimi, congratulations. Good idea posting your story, i can see we had quite similar symptoms with 1 0r 2 exceptions. I think i better post my symptoms before i forget details as someone might find it useful...

Hi Ladies,

I thought some of you might find these info useful. I can remember during my 2ww i wanted to read each and every early symptoms i could find. Please bare in mind everyone's symptoms may not be exactly the same. You probably will know your body better than anyone and should look out for unusual stomps. The 'telling' symptom for me was the increase in body temperature, and the dry throat, i just knew i was pregnant when my temperature remained raised for more than 2days. OK, here we go.

*Things i did:*
I also had Intralipid 5 days before my FET. I had 1 slice of fresh pineapple for day 1, day 2 and day 3 after FET. I lay-ed in Hospital bed for 6hrs after FET (they only wanted me to say for 4hrs though but I asked to stay 2 extra hours). On getting home I went straight to bed and stayed there for the first 4days only going to use the bathroom as necessary...I was served all my meals in bed. On 5th day - 9th day I practically was on bed rest with exceptions of times i went to the lounge just to watch TV for 1hr or 2 every day.
i had my FET on 23/04/11 and had my beta on 2/05/11.

*my main symptoms were: *


from day 3 and still on going - frequent need to urinate every 30Min's or so, 
i had cramps more like twinges on day 2,3 and 4 (still have light cramps/twinges occasionally). 
i had dry throat from day3 to day6 (really really thirsty). 
increase in my body temperature from day 3 and still ongoing.
headaches from day 2 and still on going but better now than when it started
vivid nightmare from day 2 - day 8
lower back ache from day 2 and still ongoing



there were few other wired symptoms like leg cramps.

i hope you all find info usefull as i did with all i read during my 2ww.

Goodluck ladies


----------



## babymiracles

Hi everyone,

Very exciting to hear all that is going on.

Thanks for sharing your stories - really helpful to hear.

I have heard of intralipids.  How easy is it to get a private prescription off the GP?  I would love to try it if it's not too late to get it organized.  Mimi - I'm Bourn too and I asked about it at my last follow up and at that point they said that they were going to review it but no news as yet.

X


----------



## mimi29

Hi babymiracles

Which Bourn are you at ? I just spoke to a nurse she just said don't do it at this clinic would have to go private, there is some fertility clinics that do give this treatment tho.

We made an appointment and took loads of info we found on the Internet with us so she could read it for herself,plus it is a natural product so it can't harm. 
It only takes 3 days for health care at home to sort it all out, they take the payment over the phone deliver everything the nurse will need and the next day she comes. Takes bout 3-4 hours in total for the treatment and completely pain free.

Hope you have luck with your GP.
Mimi xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies
Sorry not been on, been mad busy at work. Lots going on like outsourcing and redundancies so hoping Im notaffected this time round!

Intralipids sounds interesting but I think I will give it a miss, good to hear its helping those with immune issues.

Baby Miracles - Where are you up to now with your treatment?

Kinsky - Thanks for posting your 2ww 'diary' - I cant remember now what my 2ww was like last time. I didn't even have any pregnancy syptoms with the twins, no morning sickness or anything. Just bleeding for the first 12wks! Have you got your scan date now?

Victoriag - Well done surviving the in laws especially whilst d\r - that was some achievement! - Good luck with thaw and transfer - Make sure you let us know how you get on - I will have everything crossed for you.    

Mimi - Thanks for the 2ww information - will find that useful when I finally make it to the 2ww... Good luck with the scan on the 19th, looking forward to finding out if your going to join the twin mummy club x Fingers crossed  for you hun xx    

Em Mac - Dont worry too much, I didnt have a period on my last FET cycle and I got my BFP. My lining had gone thin without a bleed!? Maybe a little AF dance might help          

xgkatex - Good news hun. Glad you have decided to go down the FET route. Sounds like you have some very nice embryo's on ice. Sending you some extra pma    

Claire - On progynova - wicked! Not long now til your snowbabies will be back where they belong - Are you having ESET? Good luck with the scan on the 13th.   

Holly - Glad the appointment went well and that you can start treatment next week. We are only a week apart so will be able to share some 2ww symptoms with each other xx

Sarah -Glad everything is going well...How was your scan today? You got a date for ET?

Jesscloke - Hang on in there hun, the 10th will be here in a flash. try and stay positive hun - hope that nasty AF stays away and you get your BFP!!           

Smile26 - Hello and welcome to our thread. Hope the scan goes ok tomorrow (Thursday), let us know how you get on, hope your lining is nice and thick   

AFM injections going well, first scan on the 16th so hoping everything goes to plan. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone - Busy thread now. 

Luck, love, PMA and babydust to all.

Nikki


----------



## babymiracles

Mimi- really grateful for the information. Thanks!  Were you on steroids too or just intralipids?.  I'm at the main BH clinic.  Will talk to DH and see what he thinks about it all.

Nikki - glad to hear that the injections are going well. 

I'm going for an end scan on Monday and if that is ok then it's time to wake up the snow babies.  I'm starting to get excited now.  I really hope they make the thaw.

X


----------



## mimi29

Babymiracles 

Forgot to say goggle daily mail intralipid.... You will see loads of true stories you will find interesting and how it helps with miscarriage.

Lots of love mimi


----------



## Batleybump

Just wanted to give u all an update, out of my 3 eggs that survived the thaw, 2 have divided into 4 cells and are looking good, the other did not divide at all. I am all booked in to have my egg transfer tomorrow at 11, when they will put in the better of my two good embryos. Im so excited feel much better knowing the little emby will b inside me where I can look after it  though doubt I will get much sleep tonight xxx


----------



## lollipops

Yay Bately!

Well done embies!   

All the best for ET and let us help you get through your 2WW!


----------



## Em Mac17

Congrats Lucy    that is a great start, lets hope this is the start of the positive results   . Now the dreaded 2WW but hope it all be worth it, we are all behind you.

hope tomorrow goes well

xx


----------



## Kinsky

@ Nikki, scan date is 10th May I     for twins. Lucky you didn't have symptoms during your twins' pregnancy.


----------



## Holly82

Hiya everone

Nikki- Its brill we are only a week apart! it will be great to share 2ww symptoms together, and just also to have someone who has already been through FET and knows whats what. I dont have to have injections, is this unusual? Not that i want to have injections lolx

Kinsky- I  for twins for you to. Good luck for the 10th. Thanx for sharing your story x

Babymiracles- Good luck for scan on monday, and waking your snow babies.  . x

Victoria- Good luck for transfer on Friday. Here is lots of    . Hope you are feeling better. x

Mimi- Thanks for sharing your story, and good luck for your scan on the 19th.x

Em- Are you feeling any better? has AF arrived yet? x

Claire- Lots of   and   hope you are feeling better?x

xgkatez- June will be here before you know it . Lots of   for you. x

Hi toeveryone else  , holly x


----------



## Victoriag

Morning ladies!! 

The clinic have just called and I'm booked in for 2.10 tomorrow afternoon!!  The nerves have kicked in now!!  They will thaw the embryos tomorrow morning then they will give me a call!

Here we go again!

Xxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi Victoria,

Sending you lots and lots of  . Good luck for ET tommorrow  . x


----------



## Victoriag

Thanks Holly!

I'm off to tescos to buy fresh pineapple and brazil nuts!  

X


----------



## hjanea

Can't believe I haven't been back since page 2-sorry I'm a crap FF!!!!
Been doing slimming world so tried to spend time concentrating on that not thinking about tx. Lost 9lbs so far so its working!
Anyhow I had my downreg injection on the 26th april and I've been for a scan this morning and can start my progynova. Back for another scan next thursday and hopefully ET the week after. Getting excited now!


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi lovely ladies, 

Victoria - how exciting, really hope all goes well tomorrow    good luck   xx

Kinsky - Thanks for your story and tips will be making a note for when i have had ET. I to would be hoping for twins so really good luck with your scan hunny    xx

babymiracles, hiya hope all goes well with your scan and you are nearer to getting your ET xx

Nikki - thanks for my little AF dance, may do it at home in kitchen tonight hehe, no sign as yet, but boobs really sore which is normal for me so hopefully its a sign its on the way x

Holly - good luck and hope things go really well for you next week xx

Mimi - thanks for sharing your story too, so glad to hear all positive vibes and BFP on here, really lifted my grumpy mood yesterday xx

i everyone else hope you all having a good day today and are smiling  xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Hjanea

congrats on the weight loss i am doing sooo rubbish meant to be doing weight watcher but keep pigging out need some willpower!!!

You are a bit ahead of on treatment i have D/R for 8 days now and go back next tues.  Good luck with it all and hope your ET goes very well and you get your BFP!!   

Em xx


----------



## Holly82

Hi Em and hjanea

I have just sat and ate a whoppa meal from burger king, then really wish i had'nt done once it was gone lol. I just seem to eat, eat and eat. I was weighed a few weeks back and know i have put more weight on since then. But have decided to start swimming with dp and really cut down on chocolate. I am not overweight but would just like to loose a few extra rolls lol before the summer hits properly! 

hjanea- well done on loosing 9lbs and good luck for your next scan. 

Does progynova have any bad side effects?x

 holly x


----------



## Em Mac17

Holly

That really made me laugh !!! i can relate to those feelings only to well. I am really trying to be good but it does not take much to tempt me off course (as i love food) my BMI is 27 so i really could do to loose some!!!

Lets try really hard this month   ( will just have a choc biscuit while i think about it)

xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi all, got to hospital at 11am this morning, the embryologist told me I had a 6cell and 7cell embryo, and that if I wanted I could have them both put back in.....what a stupid question lol....so in they went, very painful indeed wont want that done again in a hurry! So now got my two little babies inside, and now gonna rest and try not to worry. Blood test is booked for tuesday 17th xxx


----------



## lollipops

Bately - wow! Well done embies! All is crossed for a BFP!


----------



## Princess-Debbie

I am rubbish with personals but will try my best over the next few weeks.....just one for now - hello hjanea helen my BE buddy.  Nice to be back on a forum with you.

I am starting the down reg fun today and have my first scan on 18th may  

Good luck to everyone and look forward to speaking to you all and all the BFPs xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy

Wow am really glad that they let you have 2 little embies put back that is great news, gutted you found it painful, cant say i really felt much.  now the dreaded 2ww, keep rested get other half to run round after you and lets hope we will be celebrating your good news soon.    

lots of love and good wishes

Em x


----------



## clairec1154

I don't post for a couple of days and there are pages to read! LOVE IT keep it up lovely ladies!!

Debbie - Hope your first injection today went well and that you managed not to bruise yourself like  I did!  Glad (and not so) that you have a buddy that you already know here.

Em and Holly - hmm don't talk to me about BMI's.  I spent 2009 on a diet before I started ICSI last summer.  I had a perfect BMI, and then the drugs make me put on 1 stone and then being pregnant with twins for 5 months I put on another 2 stone  so my BMI not good and a real worry to me!!

hjanea - well done on the dieting    never had much luck with slimming world I am more of a weight watchers girl and had great success.  Why is it stress and Claire =   weight gain

Victoriag - you can keep the brazil nuts in tesco's just buy the chocolate    and put your feet up and leave the housework tomorrow (and for a week or two).  Hope all goes well tomorrow  

kinsky - I am also hoping for twins.  I will admit that last year I cried when I found out I was expecting 2 babies but I got my head around the idea and now 1 doesnt feel enough!!

mimi - great information.  Never heard of intralipid treatment, it sounds great if you have immune type concerns.  I hope that it becomes more popular and available to everyone.  

Nikki - nope not have eset.  Consultant still says 2 is the best chance for me with FET.  He did say if I did a fresh cycle he would want to do eset    but we will have to see about that      Hope your injections are going well and that you are not suffering.

xgkatex - my Jack Russell is a little girl called Mai  (May).  She really is the love of my life, dont tell my DH    she just knows everything and what I need.  She even bosses my horses around and barks when they do naughty things!!  I also have a flat coat who is very loving but she is  

well working in London was okay yesterday apart from having to get up at 5.30am, I had to get my dh to remind me we where doing it for the money, doing it for the money  

Injections and pill taking is going well and I have managed not to bruise myself for a whole 7 days


----------



## hjanea

Hi again Princess Debbie!! Hope your downreg goes ok. Mine was much better this time than last and I'm hoping now I'm on day 2 of progynova that the headaches will go.
Thanks for the weight congrats everyone-I have to say though that my BMI is still just over 32-I have a loooooooong way to go but I hope that if my tx works I might be able to carry on with SW-though when I was pg with DD I couldn't even think about salad without gipping!!!!so that might not go as planned!LOL!!
Main problem now is that pineapple juice for my lining building is taking up nearly half my daily treats but I feel like I must have it. I got a good lining pretty quickly last tx but was on double the progynova and having accupuncture.
Right better go and get sorted for school.
Helen.xxx


----------



## MrsIVF

Hello ladies,

This post is so busy it's hard to keep up!

Thank you to those who posted their 2WW stories  and congrats on the BFP!

^fingers crossed^ for those who are have ET soon.

Lots of    to everyone!

I had my scan this morning and have been told my womb lining has reached 10.6mm!  We were speechless as last time it barely reached 8mm.  So we are very pleased and have now started the uterogestan and ET booked in for Wednesday 11th.

xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi ladies, just to give u heads up went for my FET yesterday, when I got there I had a 6cell and a 7cell embryo left from the thaw, and after being told the daybefore that I could only have the better embie put back, I assumed the 7cell was going in. but to my surprise when I got there they said I could have them both   so half hr later and very sore I have my two little embies back inside. Hoping so much that they snuggle in!
Blood test booked for 17th may xxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone 

MrsIVF- I have just posted on (Apr FET buddies wanted) for you lol. Really good to hear about your lining, its now ready and waiting for snowbabies to snuggle into.   x

Claire- I'm so jel that you have your own horses!  . Glad to hear that the injections and pills are going well, when is your scan? x

Debbie- How did first injection/spay go?x

hjanea- Sorry to hear you having some side effetcs, hope you are feeling better. I'm getting a tad nervous about starting the meds now  . x

Quick question, when would you usually start taking progynova? after your period from d/r? 

 to all, Holly x


----------



## Holly82

Batleybump- Congrats on being PUPO  . Sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes and   your snowbabies snuggle in. x


----------



## Batleybump

Yeah think it was just painful because I was so nervous and couldnt relax. Yeah hubbie is brilliant does everything for me anyways so just like normal lol  think I will b ok on 2ww feel very positive, and all the kind comments give me a boost!

Ems how are u getting on have u got a date on transfer yet? Xxx


----------



## clairec1154

Holly - you start the progynova after your period from D/R if they are happy that your womb lining is thin and that your ovaries are "switched off" and quiet.  I still think it is   to take one drug to make you meniplausal and then take HRT as well       My next scan is FRIDAY 13th    oh well lucky for me  

My horses are hard work I have 3 ranging from 29yrs to 3yrs and they are all at home, so I am mending fences and fix things  I am not sure how baby(s) and horses will mix but I know plently of people that do it.  I was very good and didn't ride for nearly 6 months last time, so horses and I are rather unfit and fat  

Batley -   on being PUPO!!!

MrsIvf - WOW thats good, I am  worried about my womb lining and that it won't respond.  I am taking 6mg a day and then are scanning me 10 days afterwards.  What is everyone else taking?

hjanea - you wouldnt think pineapple juice would be high??  I bet you can't wait until the 11th.  I am very jealous cos thats my mums birthday and was meant to be my ET day but my body had other plans.  I am interested to read that you can do SW whilst pregnant?  My BMI is now 30 and I am so depressed about my weight and would love to diet during pregnancy but don't want to risk the health of me or babies.


----------



## hjanea

Claire if you look on www.minimins.com/slimmingworld theres a thread were all are pg or ttc and following SW.


----------



## weeguapa

ok BFP ladies... were any of you crazy emotional a few days before your OTD?!  I know that probably goes without saying, but I have been doing the spontaneous bursting into tears thing (poor postman had the fright of his life this morn).  It's probably fair to say that this is a normal premenstrual me, but I am wanting to believe this might also be an early pregnancy symptom...  I've had some funny twinges too...not sure what that's all about...

sorry for being a bit rubbish at writing personal messages.  I love reading all your news but am usually on my iPhone which makes it hard to reply properly.  thinking of you all, especially my fellow 2ww ladies.

Jess xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy

Not dates as yet i go back on Tues next week and will find out more then will have down reg for 13 days by then.  I have still have had AF which i just wish would arrive (dont normally say that) but the drugs are delaying it, but hopefully it will soon and it wont affect anything going ahead, will let you know how i get on.

Are you trying a pineapple core after seeing it on here i googled it and will def trying that after ET.

Good luck, sounds like you have a fab DH just like mine. lots of positive thoughts coming your way   

take care 
Em x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Well the first jab went well - i should hope so after so much experience although DH still has to do them all   

Mrs IVF did you do anything differently this time? I have terrible problems with my lining so am worried about this.  Consultant thinks it may be because of my PCO and they are planning to start me off on 12 mg of progynova a day  

Jess I remember being very jumpy before OTD.  With tonnes of drugs and hormones you are bound to be a bit all over the place! It was unfortunately a BFN last time but I remember when I did get a BFP I was v.moody,good luck x

Helen, I love anything pineapple, are you allowed to eat fresh ones at all they seem v. Cheap at the mo.

Take care ladies x


----------



## Batleybump

Bless you, I know how you feel this is all a waiting game. When my fresh transfer was cancelled due to fluid in my uterus, which docs couldnt explain, I waited 8days for my period to come, which they said wld only b a few days and that drove me mad, I thought every twinge was a period pain lol. Then I came to the conclusion that our bodies are more then we give credit, and for once my brain had no control, instead my body waited til it was ready  hope all goes ok for u on tuesday xx my husband is amazing he does everything for me including putting up with my hormone mood swings, and not once has he got annoyed or complained. 

Been drinking lots of pineapple juice, lots of rest, vitamins with folic acid and loaaadddsss of sleep, praying all the time that my embies are comfy  xxxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi ladies!

I am officially PUPO!  I have two gorgeous embryos on board!  

All went well this morning apparently I had a very full bladder which help get an excellent picture of where everything was inside!  

So now I'm on the 2ww and have so far spent day one laying in the garden enjoying the sun it's really warm here in Essex!

Hope everyone else is ok?

Xxx


----------



## MrsIVF

Hiya,

Princess-Debbie, I have been on 2mg progynova 3xday, and I evorel 100 patch every 2 days.  I have also been taking one aspirin/day.  I take pregnacare conception and omega 3 oil daily.  I drink pinapple juice and eat brazil nuts when I remember (so not that often!).  Basically that same as my last cycle (but this time round including the aspirin and omega 3).  I have had 2 accupuncture sessions whilst I have been on the oestrogen.  Apart from that I have done nothing - literally due to a nasty cold!

Batelybump & Victoria - congrats on being PUPO!  

Jess - sending you lots of  for OTD

 to everyone else


----------



## Sarah4eva

Congrats Victoria on being pupo. Good luck for the 2ww.

I have not been feeling too well since i started the hrt tablets (climaval 4mg a day). Early this morning I was feeling so dizzy i couln't even get up and then had to rush to the bathroom to be sick, sorry tmi. Sorry for lack of personals cant even look at the screen for long. 

Hope the rest are ok. This thread has become so busy lately, will catch up when i'm better


----------



## Victoriag

Aww Sarah wish you better xx

Oh and thanks for the PM you got to me in time I didn't eat any pineapple xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

well you cant do any more than you are doing so lets just hope and pray that they are snuggling in well and twins maybe on the cards eekk!!!  

have a fan DH is so nice, mine is great and again never moans (although he is in Munich this weekend on a stag do but only agreed to go at last min as he didn't want to leave me but i told to get a break in, if we have twins no more drinking weekends for him for a while hehe)

well here's hoping i get AF very soon and then i am good to go!!! have a lovely relaxing weekend and enjoy being taken care of.

speak soon (got to go its injection time again)

xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hope u have a nice quiet weekend, and will prob do ya hubbie some good to get away!

Good luck with the injections, glad I dint have to do any of that, and twins sounds good to me  xxx


----------



## babymiracles

What's the story with the pineapple, guys? What's it supposed to be good for and when are you supposed to eat/drink it?

Victoria - congrats,
And hope the  2WW passes quickly.  Hope those little embbies are bedding in.  

Sarah, hope you feel better soon.

X


----------



## smile 26

hi babymiracles- pineapple juice is meant to help thicken the womb lining you can also eat pineapple but ive been told not fresh tinned is the best as fresh pineapple contains an enzyme that can cause the utureus to contract and this enzyme is broken down in the tinning process!! its the selium(spelling) in the pineapple that helps with the womblining and brazil nuts contain a high level of it so 5 a day is enough! i myself cant eat nuts so it plenty of pineapple juice for me hee hee also think tinned tuna contains it too so a few tins of that can help just google the selium(again spelling) and it should come up with the best sources for you! hope it helps xox AFM off to bed now once ive finished my glass of pineapple juice   night all xox


----------



## Sarah4eva

Thanks guys still feeling slightly sick.

Victoria you're welcome hun, glad got you on time.

Babymiracles- smile has explained above. Do not eat fresh pineapples it contains bromelain and it can cause uterine contractions hence why women eat pineapples to induce labour. Drink pineapple juice and on the box it should say (not from concentrate) only about a glass a day and eat about 5 brazil nuts. They contains selenium and help thicken womb lining and therefore can help with implantation.


----------



## Kinsky

Hi Ladies,

I have been dragging my feet at saying my goodbye to you all but I think it's only appropriate to leave this thread now. I just want to say it's been lovely sharing all our hopes, anxieties, worries and pain together. I've said this before but I'll say it again, you lot made the 2ww bearable, it could have been hell without you lovely ladies.

Now before I go, let me share one last story with you....

I went for my blood test today; Hcg count came back as over 2700. Curiosity got the better of my Dr and he asked if I'll be interested in a scan today rather than waiting till Tuesday, it's 3-4days earlier than he would normally scan but he can try and see if he will see anything and if not we can repeat on Tuesday. Of course I jumped at the offer, it will cost me nothing other than having to drop my knickers twice... and that, Ladies, is nothing compared to how many times I have already dropped it during stimulation and transfer procedure! So I undressed as necessary and jumped on the scanner couch... 

Behold, of a truth were my two little babies, I am having twins!!! 
I know it is still early but I know God who started the good work is able to complete it, deliver both of them in perfect health. Hallelujah!

I wish you all the very best, hope you all get BFP but if you don't, keep dreaming and believing that it will happen one day.

I'll pop in now and then to check how you all are getting on.

I hope to see you all soon on other threads.
Good luck.


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Morning girls

Sorry not posted for ages, i have been reading but not posting - how rude.....

Kinsky - big big congratulations on your twin news thats fabulous, bet your over the moon, well done and good luck for the next 8 months xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well, its lovely to hear lots of positive results on here, lets hope it continues xx

Got my baseline scan Monday and if all goes to plan will be starting proganova 

Have a great weekend all 

Sam xxx


----------



## hjanea

Kinsky thats fantastic news!! Congratulations!!

Lowering the tone at little-has anybody else had EWCM only just after starting the progynova? I have a feeling that I had it last time too but will have to see if I can find my posts from last september!! At least it must be working I suppose but I'd hoped to avoid the pantyliners until I start the bum bullets again!LOL!!
Helen.xxx


----------



## clairec1154

TWINS Kinsky!!!!    Don't feel that you have to disappear.  I love the fact that there is a thread still active from May 2010!  For me it just doesnt feel right posting on the cycle buddie thread as they are all talking about stimms.  Guess the BFP thread will be different  

hianea - now you mention it, yes I am suffering too!  Thanks for the diet link.  It is weird slimming world is ok and weight watchers isnt ok when you are pregnant.  When I get my BFP I think I will ask GP about whats safe and whats not.  Why is it when we are pregnant being fat is good in our heads and when we are not it's bad??  

SamuealJ - Hope your scan goes well on monday  

Sarah and Smile - it's weird cos when I got pregnant last time I craved fresh pinapple for the first 2 months  

Baby - don't panic and what you should and shouldnt be eatting and drinking.  I kept to my own diet last time and it worked for me.

Victoriag -    on being PUPO!!

MrsIVF - whats the evorel patch for?

Jess - all the hormone over dose is bound to make you moody hunny, so not sure it is a symptom?  but I will   that it is

Debbie - glad your first injection went well.  I wouldnt let me DH anywhere near me with a needle    I don't know why as he is a dentist and would be very good at it


----------



## Princess-Debbie

I am really confused about this whole fresh pineapple thing, I thought it was ok up until later on in pregnancy as then as people have said it can induce labour.  I have been munching away like a good'un lol.


----------



## hjanea

Hey Debbie! I agree, I've only had juice (not from concentrate) in my over 3 years of ttc. I do occasionally eat fresh pineapple but ot in large amounts but when you search for info some say yes to fresh pineapple and some say no. I suppose so long as its not in vast amounts it shouldn't do any harm. I'm sure ttc and pg women must eat it in countries where it is a native fruit. I'm taking selenium 200mg a day so that I can avoid the brazil nuts this time and I think I'll have just a small glass of pineapple juice today as I need those syns for a bit of choc chip muffin later lol!!!
Well done on your first injection!
Helen.xxx


----------



## MrsIVF

Kinsey on having twins!  Fab news!

Sarah4eva, hope you feel a bit better soon  

Sam, goodluck for the baseline scan  

Claire1154, the evorel patches are another form of HRT for oestrogen, I guess I just need a bit extra!

 Hope everyone else is doing well!  

  to all
xx


----------



## babymiracles

Kinsky - what fantastic news! That's great! Hope all goes well for the next eight months.

And thanks for all the info about pineapple juice everyone.  I guess a bit of fresh is probably ok so long as you don't od on it. 

Enjoying an hour with a quiet house so better go but will check up again later.

Xxx


----------



## Kinsky

Hi Claire, that's very kind of you. I just didn't want to crowd you guys, but it is good to know I'm still welcome.


----------



## Kinsky

Hi Debbie, hjanea is right. It should be fine so far it was not in excess. I read a lot of internet articles on pineapple, thought it was fine so I asked DH to get me fresh ones and I had 2 slices on day 1 to day 4 before I read a post that it was not advisable......yet I got my BFP.

It's all so confusing; I also read that what you need is not the juice nor the fruit but the 'pineapple core'. Most people post about Brazilian nuts but hardly mention cashew nuts, i read that it was equally as good as Brazil nuts so I ate quite a lot of it too.
Good luck.


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Kinsky - Congrats on twins! Its extremely hard work but very rewarding. Enjoy you pregnancy (get lots of rest your going to need it!). There is a lovely twins thread on the pregnancy boards. As Claire says tho, dont feel like you have to cut and run. Its good to have someone who has already gone through their FET around to offer advice. (My last FET was so long ago now and I have had plenty of sleepless nights since!) 

Re Pineapple - I heard its used to bring on labour, I only drank half a glass on my last FET for the first few days after transfer. I read it helps implantation but that milk is one of the best things for making your womb lining nice and thick and welcoming... I drink lots of milk, full fat is best too. I have at least 2 glasses of milk every day (usually semi but during treatment ful fat) 

Sam - Good luck with your scan today - Let us know how you get on hun x Fingers crossed xx

Sarah - Hope your feeling better hun - Sounds horrid what you have been going through - Darn these side effects! I have been a horrible person since starting the injections. Broke down the other day at a girlie meal out! right in the middle of the restaurant!! Dont even get me started with the mood swings and hot sweats....

Batley bump & Victoria - how is the 2ww going?

Mrs IVF - Good luck for Wednesday x

Jesscloke - Good luck for test day - Is it today or tomorrow? I have everything crossed for you hun.

Hi to anyone I may have missed xx

AFM - Still injecting and having the horrid side effects of being very emotional, moody and hot sweats. Seem to have picked up a cold too so not happy. AF has not turned up which is not uncommon for me normally, and on my last FET I didnt bleed after D\R so not overly worried but would have been nice for things to go to plan for a change! Counting down the days now til the scan next monday to see if I can move onto progynova, fingers crossed. Come on AF - I just need you to show up one last time then you can get lost for 9 months!!


----------



## Batleybump

Hi nikki, hope your AF shows up soon, but stress can delay it so try keeping ya mind off it, might help (know thats easier said then done!) The 2ww is going ok, just been getting lots of sleep and fresh air reading books in the garden  have had a few twinges and pessaries r making me a little so but apart from that feel very positive and good in myself. Though have found it strange that ive gone completely off tea, even the smell makes me feel nauses, and I use to dribk 10-12 cups a day before. Wish there was some kind of technology to find out pregnancy earlier then 2weeks!  good luck with ya app on monday xxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Morning ladies, 

How are we all today lovely weather again here!  I'm off out to lunch with my best friend today and then off for a bit of pampering!  I'm trying to keep myself as occupied as possible to make this 2ww go quicker! 

Today out with my best mate
Tomorrow mountain of ironing whilst watching the kings speech
Wednesday ? 
Thursday popping into work for some lunch with the girls (I'm off work for 3 months)
Friday meeting up with another friend!

Just need to sort next week now...
Have also been looking at  flights my parents have a place in Spain which we try to use as much as possible but not sure whether to fly or not?

Congrats to Bately on joining me in this 2ww and Kinksy twins!  How exciting I would love twins!

I need to get ready but will pop in later! 

Xxx


----------



## weeguapa

Hi all!
Hope everyone's doing ok and still getting to enjoy some sunshine   It's even out here in glasgow which is a little miracle!  Unfortunately it's a much bigger miracle I'm after...

Hope those who are downregging aren't having horrible side effects...it's not something I have ever had to do - had short protocol for icsi and all FETs have been natural cycle with progesterone post-transfer.  And I hope everyone else is doing ok too and staying as sane as possible on the evil 2ww!!

I am 14dpo today (I think!!...got my surge two weeks ago yesterday).  I have been symptom-spotting like a crazy person, especially in the last 3 days.  I have had lots of cramping, some quite mild, just achy, and at other times it's really sore.  I usually get a little bit of cramping a couple of days before AF, but never as much as this.  But then maybe I do but am not as aware of that part of my body as I am right now.  Who knows!!  I am back to peeing in the dark cos I don't want to see anything!!!

OTD is to tomorrow (thank you Nikki for remembering!!).  I did do a test on sat (BFN...hoping it was too early) cos DH was going away with work....he's away all week   so it's gonna be a tough one, whatever happens.  Although easier to not worry about how he's feeling when he's not here.  Does that make sense??.. I've just seen too many man tears....they are the saddest ones 

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow....
Good luck all!
Jess x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Well I am onto day 5 and feeling ok so far.  In fact we keep forgetting to do the jabs!!  Now having to set alarms on both our phones...
hopefully this means I am feeling relaxed.

Jess all the best for tomorrow hun  

Victoriag - loving the sound of your week.  How come you are off work for 3 months??  Sounds like a good idea to me!

Nicki - Sorry you are feeling so lousy hun.  My scan is a couple of days after your on the wednesday so hopefully we will be both starting our progynova that week.

Kinsky - I'll check out the cashews too  

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## MrsIVF

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all doing well whatever stage you are at 

I just had a quick question: I woke up in the middle of the night with what felt like period pains.  I am taking utrogestan and wondered if it could be a side effect?  or maybe just I have eaten something that has disagreed?  Has anyone else experienced something similar?  I have my ET on wednesday so had a bit of a panic in the night


----------



## Holly82

Hiya everyone!  

Nikki- Sorry AF has not arrived yet! its so annoying when things dont go to plan just once, but like you say you didnt have AF last time and you now have your twin girls.  .  Good luck for Mon and hope those nasty side effects leave you alone!x

Debbie- Glad you feeling ok so far and hope you do through the rest of yout tx. I was fine with my cycle of IVF, had no side effetcts at all really, maybe just a little emotional, but dont think i'll be that lucky this time, and will prob have all the side effetcs in the book lol. x

Kinsky- Congratulations on your twins. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. x

Jess- Good luck for yout OTD tommorrow   you get your BFP. x

Victoria- Wow, would luv to have 3 month off work! I am having two weeks off for the 2ww, if i get that far  . Sound like you have got lots of nice things planned to. Hope you have a lurvly day out today. x

Batleybump- When is your OTD? Glad to hear you are feeling positive. x

Hi to everyone else  .

AFM- One more sllep till i start d/r, starting to get a tad nervous now x


----------



## Holly82

MrsIVF- Sorry i cant help with that, but i'm sure someone will be along soon who can. Are you still having period pains this morning?x


----------



## MrsIVF

Hi Holly,  no, feel fine now but at 3am it had me a bit worried!


----------



## Holly82

MrsIVF- I think maybe it could have been something you had eating or a side effetct, but i can imagine you were worried. Hopefully someone will be able to put your mind at ease. Bet you cant wiat for Wed to be here and to have your embryos back where they belong. x


----------



## dippymoo86

Hi everyone! Wow this thread is getting hard to keep up with now, hope everyone is well. Off for my first scan tomorrow cd12 so fingers crossed all is well. Howmany days after first scan did everyone have FET?
Thanks
Kay


----------



## jaded

hi, everyone

sorry not posted on here this post before was stupidly waiting for the FET for june posts as thats when me transfer is due, didnt realise i was part of this one till i just saw my name on first post, that it was for starting drugs April/May.  DOh! !  

Well i am going with Burserlin injsctions and due to start Progynova on the 19th May with transfer due at the mo for 8th june, am feeling very low at the mo, but think most of thats due to a hard time at work at mo, having a problem with a nasty colleague, trying not to let it get to me, but its hard.

Hope everyone is ok, nice to see a few BFP already,


----------



## hjanea

Hi everyone!!

Everything crossed for you tomorrow Jess!

This is my first day without a headache for over a week-yippeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Hope everyone is doing ok!

Helen.xxx


----------



## Victoriag

Omg I have just had a fish pedicure!  They are wonderful and I feel completely relaxed and apparently are really good for pregnant women as they work on all you pressure points etc!  

DEb, I have really suffered previously with the side effects of the drugs and I have a pretty stressful job and decided to say sod it this time and take the time off to give myself the best chance.  I can honestly say it's the best hing I've ever done as I have been completely relaxed and just taken everything in my stride.  I'm due back to work on the 1st of July but to be honest I will probably extend by another month but we shall see what happens with this round of treatment!  

Hope everyone else is ok 

Bcc


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Victoria you are lucky to have a job where you are able to take time off like that.  I also get very stressed at work and went part time last year for similar reasons.  Is also the best thing I have ever done but am broke! Xxx


----------



## hjanea

You are lucky!! I had a sicknote last time for my 2ww but still got hassel about it. This time most of my 2ww will fall on days off and annual leave but thats only because I've got the annual leave because my parents are going away so I have no one for DD and the second week is half term so we'll be doing lots of things.

Happy to report that I didn't have a headache all day yesterday-day 5 of progynova and they went the same day last tx too. I'm getting pelvic discomfort too-hope its a lovely lining growing!!
Helen.


----------



## weeguapa

BFN again for me I'm afraid. sorry to spoil such a positive thread. feeling a bit broken and like it's all over, but have been here before and will just need to pick ourselves up and carry on... wishing and praying that I'm the only BFN here.  good luck all.
Jess x


----------



## Victoriag

Oh Jess 

So sorry for your BFN XX Look after yourself poppet x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Ladies, not been on here for a few days...

Jess - i am sooo gutted or you hunny and feel your pain, i know i have only had one BFN but was awful, loads of love coming your way   xx

Mrs IVF - hope your aches and pains stop its awful to second guess everything your feeling, hopefully you will be nice and ready for your ET tomorrow, good luck  

Nikki - I hope your AF has arrived i know how you feel weird to actually want it to arrive for a change. xx

I am now on day 14 of buserelin and was meant to be back in clinic this morning to have bloods done to see if im ready for next step but as my AF has still not arrived I cannot go, got to wait and call them when Af arrives....so frustrating, guess i will just keep injecting away and hope it comes soon!! I have not had any side effects really so far couple of headaches thats all, so i guess im lucky.

Has anyone had acupuncture and got any stories?? I had my first one last night so think i will carry on and sed if it helps this time round.

best wishes to everyone else hope you all having a good side effect free day today xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy

How are you feeling today, hope you have been taking it nice and easy.  Just to let you know iam now not back at hopsital today as AF has still not arrived so got to call them when it does arrive so frustrating, i have just to carry on with injections and pray it comes soon (very unusual actually wanting it to arrive)!! My ET feels like forever away!!  When is your OTD??i pray you get all you wish for    xx


----------



## MrsIVF

Jess, so sorry for your BFN


----------



## Ellie20

Jess - i'm so sorry     


I posted on the other thread to you thinking it was tomorrow you were going to test again.  Very mixed up with my days at the moment.


I'm so gutted and disappointed for you, there's just no words....


Stay strong   


EllieB xx


----------



## clairec1154

Jess -


----------



## Batleybump

Bless you I can imagine it must be driving you insane, I hate waiting foe anything so know how u feel honey. Though I do believe in fate and was is meant to be will be, so im sure your body will co operate as and when its ready! Me ok but had to go back to work today, so just trying really hard not to stress out  have got my OTD in a week (17th) so scared :s xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

I am not surprised you are scared i was just the same last time, but i got my AF before test date so wasnt exactly surprised by the BFN!  But this time we will all get a lovely BFP    and the 17th is my DH birthday so maybe its a good sign xx

I had the whole 2ww off work in december as my OTD was 29th so great xmas for us!!! but this time am just going to give myself 5 days after ET then back to it, think my mind will be better concentrating on something else.  Do you work colleagues know and are they supportive for you, hope so.  Keep up the positive thinking i use positive visualizations as they are meant to be powerful so just imagine snuggling in nice and cosy  

I had acupuncture last night and am going to have a few more throughout this , will give anything a go!!

xx


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Jess- So sorry to hear you had a BFN!   sending you lots of  Take care of yourself.  x

Em- That is so annoying that your AF has not arrived yet, hope it does very soon so you can get on with the rest of your tx. x

MrsIVF- Good luck for ET tommorrow. x

Jaded- Hope you are feeling better?   x

Dippymoo- Good luck for scan today  . x

Hi Claire, how are you? x

AFM- First spray of syranel, went well. But strangely i feel very tired, surely this cant be the side effetcs already   x


----------



## hjanea

So sorry Jess    
Helen.xxx


----------



## jaded

Hi,

sorry to read that jess   to you

on the pineapple note think i will drink a small glass a day, but when should you start?

 to everyone else and hope you are all ok


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Jess     Sorry to hear about your BFN. I know how your feeling hun, get lots of cuddles with your DH. x x x x


----------



## Batleybump

Hi ems, hope the 17th is lucky, that would be fab  its hard to know what to do for the best , my first day back at work seemed ok, day went alot quicker too, which was good. Only a few people know about my situation at work as work with 25men and only 4 women, so not really I topic I feel comfortable with talking about lol

Had this little sharp pain in right hand side today just under where my ovary is, just hope thats one of my little embies nestling in, well even if it isnt, have convinced myself it is 

Never had accupunture but definately something I will look at trying. How are you feeling in yourself today anyways? Xxx


----------



## jodieanneb

Hi Girls

I hope you dont mond me joining?

I had my Transfer today. Lining was 11.3mm.
With 4 Blastocysts on ice, I'm pleased to say that the first one they picked survived the thaw and re-exspanded to 90%.
I was told they look for expansion to be 50% or greater, so they said it was very positive.
The Transfer was stress free and I'm pleased to be onboard the 2ww.

Im sending everyone here positive thoughts

Jodie xxx


----------



## babymiracles

Sorry about your BFN, Jess. big Hugs.  Xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi jodie, welcome on board, and good news about your special embie making it through the thaw  sending u lots of sticky vibes   when is your test date? X


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi lucy, 

I am feeling good today, just had one day last week where i felt really low but quite positive now.  Having Reiki on saturday so will be even more mellow after that.  

Your work situation doesnt sound the easiest for talking to colleagues, so i dont really blame you there.  My boss is great about it but being a bloke only wants to know bare minimun!!! I have 2 great ladies i work with and 1 especially has kept my chin up over past 3 years, feel like she has felt every month of disappointment with me.

I really hope your little twinge was you little embryo nestling i am sure that is was, now we just want the other one to, for double trouble     

Hi Jodie, you are very welcome on here (its kinda nice as just a couple of us) really glad to hear your ET went well and hope you are taking it nice and easy now putting your feet up and letting others run around after you.  when is yout OTD?? sending you lots of postive thoughts     for yor little embryo to nestle it and get settled for next 9 months.  I really hope i am joining you both soon as my ET cant come fast enough xx

Take care all xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi All

Here I go again on the rollercoaster.

DH and I had an ectopic in Mar this year (our first IVF) and we're now ready to awaken our frosties this month.  I'm on a .. god only knows what type of FET cycle, (I'm in a German clinic and I don't speak a word ... lol, thank goodness my doctor is English, but I get the impression the Germans don't usually want to know the finer details, they just do as they're told) taking oestrogen for a bit and then progesterone orally with a nice little injection around implantation day, that's it, so much easier than the short protocol I was on before.  We have 3 Frosties due to thaw on the 19th with a hopeful ET of two of them (I think, still trying to decide if I should just have one) on 21st May.

Thats me, wishing you all lots of luck on this cycle and hoping to see lots of positive outcomes.

Jules xxx


----------



## jodieanneb

Hi Batley and em

Thanks for the warm welcome

Im due to test on the 21st, but I fell pregnant with twins in 2009 and tested at 7dpt and got a +HPT.
Sadly i lost both babies at 23 weeks due to weak cervix. I also lost a baby at 20 weeks in 2003. 
Ive had a major op called a abdominal cerclage which is 95% effective for weak cervix so all I need to do now is get pregnant.  

I hope this is the BFP thread and we all get out dreams come true

Jodie xxx


----------



## weeguapa

thanks everyone for your hugs and kind words.  i know lots of you have been in this position and, while i wish that wasn't true, it is definitely comforting to hear from people who understand what it's like.  i ended up having a good day in the end with an amazing friend round for lunch who helped take my mind off things.  DH and i are already thinking about the next step, which starts with a lottery win tonight...85million to be had apparently!!  i haven't bought a lottery ticket since the early 90s so am hoping i've done it right.  and feeling pretty confident that we're due some luck.  

i will keep checking on here to see how you're all doing and will be thinking of you all.
thanks again!
jess xx
ps...stupid AF STILL isn't here.  total nightmare cos there's a little voice in my head wondering if maybe the tests were wrong.  and an even bigger voice telling me not to be so stupid!  this is now a 36 day cycle which is my longest ever...probably due to the progesterone or all that intense mental bargaining with AF over the last few days!!  oh and i did delight in a cup of real caffeinated coffee today...simple pleasures


----------



## lulabell75

Hello everyone, wondered if I can join you. I've only just discovered this board/ site yesterday after I had my first scan for FET...

A little about myself... Started journey of ICSI 12 years ago due to severe MF, although 1st cycle wasn't 'til 2001 with BFN none to freeze. ICSI no. 2 = BFN again, none to freeze. ICSI no. 3 = BFN, none to freeze. ICSI no. 4 = BFN but had 10 grade 1s to freeze. FET no. 1 in 2006 = BFP, Shannon Mireya born Feb 10th 2007, 4 embies left on ice.

1st scan for FET no. 2. Not good news, and crappy experience. Dr was unfriendly, scan was painful and when I spoke to her, she ignored me! Told me that if I had 27 day cycle I'd be further on (as if I'd make up my dates or lie about length for something so important to me!). She had the worst bedside manner for someone working in an area which requires sensitivity and understanding.

Anyway, I rang the clinic and spoke to the fertility nurse who I've known for 12 yrs through mixture of NHS/private cycles as she works p/t at the private clinic too. She cancelled my scan I had booked for Wednesday with dr gloom, and will scan me Thursday, but I have to do OPK tomorrow morning and Thursday morning as we don't want to miss the window of opportunity!

Felt very emotional until I spoke to her but now have a more PMA.

Congrats to everyone with BFP.

 to everyone with BFN.

 for all on 2ww... Hope to join you soon!

Thanks for listening.

Lucy. X


----------



## Batleybump

Yes jodie this is definately the BFP thread im making sure of it   and dont worry Ems you will be catching up soon, its just me and jodie wld have got through our 2ww and will be able to help you through yours   xx


----------



## jodieanneb

Hi girls

Been up since 5am. That's the only thing about 2ww, so much thinking not enough dreaming lol
Anyway. Will try to get back to sleep before the builders get here. In having my kitchen done. Not a great idea when ttc as it's so stressful. Bit here ho, if it my fet doesn't work atleast I'll have a gorgeous new kitchen. On top of the kitchen I'm getting married in September. So it's all systems go at the mo. 

I'll be back on later

Hope you girls had a good sleep

Jodie xxx


----------



## jodieanneb

Sorry girls just warning you of my weird spelling as I use my phone which has predictive text. 
It's not me Its the phone  xxx


----------



## Ellie20

Hi all,


It's a BFN for me this morning,    woke up early and just impulsively tested although was going to wait til tomorrow.  Anyway it's 13DPT so I'm sure this is an accurate result.


Devastated, gutted, numb.


Out of all of my 16 embies, can't believe it's come to nothing.


Keep the faith girlies, this has been a thread with loads of positives so I wish you all the best of luck   


EllieB x


p.s. not due for blood test at clinic til Mon 16th - should I just stop taking all my tabs, pessaries??  I want to but I know the clinic will say wait until blood result.  just can't face feeling 'pregnant' any longer


----------



## hjanea

So sorry Ellie. I think if it was me I'd feel the same about the meds but just in case its a late implanter I think I'd carry on with the meds. My DD was a natural conception but I had bfn on dpo14 and didnt get a bfp until dpo18 so try and hang on in there just in case.


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ellie -      So sorry hun. I think you should keep taking the meds until you have your official blood test. You never know, this journey throws lots of suprises our way! xx


----------



## Holly82

Ellie- Very sorry   to hear that, but as everyone else says i think you should keep taking the meds, just incase it is to early to tell.  .x


----------



## Holly82

Welcome lulabell- Ah, there is just no need for Dr's to be unfriendly how annoying! but sounds like you have a lovely nurse and glad you were able to rearrange scan with her. Sending you lots of  . Good luck for scan on Thur.

Holly x


----------



## Em Mac17

Ellie,

Gutted for you hunni      xx


----------



## MrsIVF

Ellie,  so sorry for you   .  Keep taking the meds, you never know!


----------



## Em Mac17

morning girlies,

well i can safely say that AF will be here in a day or 2, horray!!! then i can finally get moving   

Jodie,your story is a truely tragic one, you are very brave, but congrats on your huge weight loss that is inspiring and surely that and your op will make you in prime condition for getting a lovely BFP    and a lovely long pregnancy.  Lets hope we are all going to be really lucky on here.  It sounds like you are having a hectic time but keep nice and chilled and do some wedding planning led on sofa with feet up!! lets hope this really will be your year. xx

Lucy - how is work today hunni?? Hope you feeling ok    xx

I am working from home today which is great just one appointment later on then a nice long walk tonight with my sis for a bit of exercise and good old natter.

got all crossed for you both    xx


----------



## babymiracles

Really sorry Ellie.  Big hugs.  Xx


----------



## Victoriag

So sorry Ellie xx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hi Ladies, 

Really hope you don’t mind me joining you. It’s just that I’ve been reading through threads and would really love to join yours. 

I’m 30 years old and have been TTC for just over 5 years. Investigations showed that my tubes are blocked and so we went through IVF and ICSI in March. I overreacted to the drugs and had quite severe Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome so they couldn’t transfer after the egg retrieval.   I was gutted as this was our first time and I hadn't prepared myself for not being able to complete. But I've quickly learnt that this journey is all about the unexpected!  

We were really lucky to have 6 frozen embies and it was just a matter of time so that my body could recover and we could start a frozen cycle.

Started the down reg injections last Monday and providing that everything goes as planned, we should get the ok to transfer around the middle of June.  

I really wish Lucy and Jody all the positive energy I can gather…  I have my fingers and toes crossed for you both. And Emm, I get confused with the different timeframes etc…..will we be transferring around the same time? It would be great to have someone to share it with. 

Love 
Jess


----------



## Kateu

Hello ladies

Please may I join you as well; we've just got our bfn from our 3rd ICSI attempt but fortunately have 4 spares in the freezer. I may appear completely thick with questions sometimes but we've never had enough to be able to freeze some before so I'm new to this. All I know is that the clinic have said we have to wait 2 months before we can try again with our frosties.

xx


----------



## jaded

Really sorry Elli


----------



## Sarah4eva

Kinsky - congrats hun   for the rest of the pregnancy

Elli - so sorry hun   

Welcome to all the news ones, and wish you all the best of luck.

AFM- I had a scan today and my lining was 8.1mm so they want me to go back on Friday for another scan. This time I didn't have brazil nuts and pineapply juice so I saw a big difference. Last fet my lining was 13.9 at this stage. So it looks like the brazil nuts and pineapple juice reallu help. Well I've bought some today. Hopefully ET will be early next week. I'm so looking forward to having my embies back where they belong.


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi girlies  , 

a very warm welcome to Jess and kateu

Jess -   would be lovely to share this with you as i always seem to find people who are just ahead of me or just behind but we sound very similar. I am just waiting to AF to arrive which i am guessing will be any day so i can go back in to see if i can go to next step as have been on d/r injections since 27th April.  You have a hard slog so lets hope you body will nice and ready to embrace those little frosties very soon   

Kateu - going to concentrate on your positives, your little frosties not your BFN (gutted for you) because sue this is gonna be a lucky thread well heres hoping. We have two fab ladies on the 2ww which we are keeping finger and toes crossed for   , so you are more than welcome to join in xx

Lucy & Jodie - hope you ladies still ok and not gone mad yet!! not long now Lucy, will be nervous for you,but got a really good feeling    x

bye for now (really should do more work when working from home!!) xxxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Eli so sorry Hun. I know how gutting it is and it does not get any easier  
Sara4eva very interesting that you feel the pineapple etc are really making the difference for you. I will keep on with them, for me to even get to 8mm would be great for me!

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Batleybump

Hi ems, just got home from work, what a long day!  yeah not long now, just under a wee and still very positive  working from home sounds lush, but dontthink id ge any work dne either lol glad ya AF is on its way so u can have your own beautiful embies put back where they should be  

Hi kateu, welcome to our thread, sorry to hear bout you, bfn. Im sure fter 2 mths rest ya body will b rearing to go xx

Hi jess, welcome to our thread also glad your et will be around the time ems has hers it will b nice for you both to have the dreaded 2ww together.

Jodie how r u feeling, had any twinges from your embies?

And just to let u all know its BFP's all the way in this thread xxxx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Thanks for the warm welcome guys.....and i'm sorry to hear about your BFN Kateu. 2 months must seem like forever right now....but stay positive. This is all very new to me too, so don't worry about asking stupid questions....chances are i'm asking them too! 

For example..... Em, are you doing a medicated FET? i'm not sure i understand why AF must come before you can move forward? My clinic haven't said anything to me about AF and i've just started DR. They have just scheduled the DR scan for the 6th June. 

Jodie and lucy...how are you both feeling? Do you feel any different? 

This is definately the Lucky thread!!   

xx


----------



## jodieanneb

Hi Newbies

Welcome to the thread, your in the right hands with us as this is the BFP post 
When I done my first round of IVF in 2009 I searched through hundreds of post before settling on a post that had a good vibe and out of 35 ladies 34 got BFPS. I have a good feel about this post. Hope im right again.


Batley - Ive had slight cramping since yesterday (ET) my lower belly feels really full and heavy and ive been exhusted. I really cant get enough sleep at the moment. What about you any changes? Its so stressful, this waiting game. Doesnt time slow right down when your waiting, but then again Ive been trying for 9 years whats 10 days hey lol. Hope your litle one is settling in xxx

Ems - How you? I hope your feeling good today 

The Kitchen is still not complete, Ive had builders in for 15days, not the best of times to have a renovation. Im living with my kitchen in my bedroom at the moment and its a struggle getting on and off the bed. Hopefully finished by friday.

Keep me posted girls

Jodie xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi jess - I am doing the medicated FET, i havent really been told much this time round so feel a bit in the dark about it all.  I went in on 27th april to get drugs and starting injecting that day was told to come back on 10th May but i had to ring day before if AF hadnt arrived, which i did and they said dont come in tomorrow just call when i do get AF. From what i have heard it is quite normal to be delayed, but i havent had scans mentioned at all yet, just said i would be in for bloods - so who knows your guess is as good as mine. 

Lucy - hope your not working too hard!!! and make sure you get led on sofa when you get home and keep nice and toastie warm (i have read on here from one lady to keep you feet warm i.e socks on while on 2ww bizarre or what??)   xx

Jodie - I am feeling really good today, glad jess is now on here to share the same stages with me. hope your chillin out too keep them embies nice and warm, surely the fact that you are knackered could be a good sign know a few ladies have felt like that in early stages....ooooh its exciting  xx

love to you all xx


----------



## Ellie20

Thanks to everyone for your kind words & thoughts, I really appreciate it.


For all those who have BFP's - hope you keep well &   for safe deliveries in about 8 months time!!   


For all those on 2ww - you're all doing everything you can do & should be doing so please don't drive yourselves   crazy, i'm starting to believe that whatever will be, will be.  Bottom line is you all deserve a medal for getting this far and getting through it   so stay strong and be good to yourselves!


For those of you waiting to get started, injecting, on HRT or awaiting scans & ET -   I hope it's as smooth a process as it can be & you get through each stage relatively unscathed!  Hopefully it's just a matter of time before you're all PUPO!


If, like me -  you got a BFN - then it's only really us FF who know how it feels and as bad as it is we also know we can pick ourselves back up and life goes on.  We might not know the next step    to take right now but we might find ourselves back here starting something new in the future.


Lots of love &   


EllieB xx


----------



## babymiracles

Ellie - thats so well said and takes great courage.  Hope the next step for you guys becomes clear soon.  Big hugs. xx


----------



## weeguapa

EllieB - i have just read your last post about 10 times because it strikes such a chord and, like babymiracles said, is a courageous and beautifully phrased message.  i have been feeling totally flat today - not sad, not angry, not anything really (except a little annoyed i didn't win the euromillions).  but your post brought a tear to my eye, in a very good way, because it has reminded me to keep hoping and believing it will happen sometime and somehow!

good luck to you and to everyone else on this crazy rollercoaster journey and thank you for all your support over the past couple of weeks.
jess xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Your posts have been making me have tears in my eyes.   You are such strong ladies and deserve to get your BFP one day soon       

Sarah -    Your lining is nice and thick on Friday so your snowbabies can come home.

Lulabell - Welcome to the thread. Sorry to read about your bad experience, some doctors just dont get it - shocking!! Good luck with your scan today hun.

JulieBoo - Hello, only a week to go and hopefully your snowbabies will be back where they belong! Have you decided if your going to have 1 or 2 put back yet? Twins is hard work but very rewarding. 

Em - has your AF turned up yet?

Jaded - How you feeling hun?

Holly - How's the sniffing going? hav the side effects kicked in yet?

Dippymoo - How was the scan? How you getting on?

Claire - How are you doing? when is your next scan? Transfer? How do we update the Hall of fame? can we move it to the front page do you think? Maybe a mod could help us out?

Hi to anyone I may have missed.

AFM - Still no AF but as DP keeps reminding me I didnt have AF last time whilst DR my lining just went down without a bleed?! Looking forward to my scan on Monday so I can see whats happening and if my body is playing ball. Was hoping to get AF this time as convinced that the reason I bled for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy with the twins was due to the lack of AF when DR....we will see. 

Lots of love and        and        and       all round

Nikki
x


----------



## nikki.ryder

how strange I typed 'Mod' and when posted it said volunteer!?


----------



## nikki.ryder

Wow if you type M o d without the spaces it turns it into volunteer?


----------



## MrsIVF

Hi Ladies,

Our FET journey is over.  We had our last two embies thawed.  One did not survive the thaw at all (all cells destroyed), neither did the other technically, it went from 7 cells to 2 cells and had not divided any further in the lab.  We made the decision to have this one placed back in me but the likelihood of us getting a BFP is non-existent as far as the clinic is concerned.

Good luck to you all in your journeys.  IVF really is a rollercoaster and you never know what is going to happen,  you just have to believe it will work at some point.


----------



## nikki.ryder

Mrs IVF - So sorry to hear this news. Its one of my biggest fears too. Good luck in your continued journey. Life can be so cruel. xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi girlies, 

just to let you all know i finally got AF today!!!! and am back in hospital on Sunday for bloods and find out about next stage....am excited now  .

(and got text from friend telling me she is prgnant and i cried for a good half hour in the office, have been so strong for months and it all just came out - hate it when that happens  ) 

Hope you all good today 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi girlies  , 

MrsIVf - i am so sorry to hear your news, be brave and get lots of  hugs in  , take care xx

Nikki - my Af finally arrived 10 days late today!!! horray am back in clinic on Sunday for bloods to see i am ready for next stage.

Hope all you lovely ladies feeling ok today    xx


----------



## hjanea

Aw Mrs IVF I hope it surprises them all and does well.

I've had my appointment today and my lining is 8.9mm. My clinic has a new protocol though and you have to have the progynova for 12 days before starting the progesterone so thaw will be friday 20th and ET that day or the saturday.
Helen.xxx


----------



## jaded

blimey, how this post grows finding it really difficult to keep track on everyone, sorry

 to you all though for one reason or another.

im still just on buserilin feels likes weeks even hubby said its been about 4 weeks - no actually only 2 last sunday ! !  
start progynova next thurs, think then i will feel better that i am actually getting closer to transfer day, feels like a longer road this time.
and unlike last time as it went to OHSS then all had to be frozen have told the few that do know about what we are doing, absolutly nothing. 
Have 2 weeks booked off holiday from work after transfer so hopefully that will help me and snowbabies (2)

But i must say i am really confused with the subject of pineapples, have a bottle of fresh juice in fridge and do i dont i drink it? when do i if i do?
lol! ! !


----------



## clairec1154

Down Regulation and Waiting To Start  

                                      D/R                  FET                  OTD                  O/C

Sarah4eva                16/04
jaded                        24/04
dippymoo86              29/04
nikki.ryder                  02/05
Princess-Debbie        05/05
miffy80                      27/05
EmMac17                  27/04  
hollygla82                10/05
lulabell75
xgkatex          
Suzie1time                      
Tessykins
Samuel Jackson



  Lining Prep  

                                      D/R                  FET                  OTD                  O/C

ClaireC1154              19/04              19/05?
hjanea                                                20/05 
JulieBoo                                              19/05
babymiricles                                      16/05

 2WW & Beyond!   

                                      D/R                  FET                  OTD                  O/C
JoannaR73                                          11/04              18/04                            
Hayley1980                                          29/04                                                
mimi29                                                20/04              02/05                
kinsky                                                  23/04              03/05                
Jesscloke                                            28/04              10/05              
Ellie20                                                28/04              11/05              
victoriag                                              06/05                18/05              


 Honourary FET Buddies 

MrsIVF


----------



## clairec1154

Can you tell me if you need moving or dates adding.


Sorry i have been AWOL, finding this cycle really hard to deal with so I am trying really hard to keep busy not think about my twins as it is coming up to their due date and instead I am am here hoping that FEt will work


----------



## hjanea

Thanks for the update Claire. Sorry you are having a hard time love.
H.xxx


----------



## Sarah4eva

*MrsIVF* - I'm so sorry hun, really hope your embie divides for you. Anything is possible

*jaded*- pineapple juice and a handful of brazil nuts are usually taken when you are on your hrt tablets, in other words when after you baseline scan when you want the womb lining to get thick. They help in making the womb line nice and thick. You do not eat or drink fresh pineapple juice. You can buy pineapple juice in the carton and on it should say 'not from concentrate' only drink about a glass a day.

*hjanea-* Glad your scan went well, it's already nice size and you still have a week left, good luck.

*Clairec* - sorry you're feeling down  , it must be hard. Just concentrate on your fet and it will be succesfull this time and you'll go all the way  

AFM- The nurse called yesterday and said that I don't need the scan tomorrow and embryo transfer is on Tuesday 17th. Then the embryologist called to book the time which will be 11am. She told me to come in 10 minutes earlier and have a half full bladder. I'm really excited again and  my embies thaw nicely.


----------



## babymiracles

Thanks for doing the hall of fame Claire. Really great.  Hope that you feel better soon.  Big hugs x


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Claire, i luv the hall of fame.  . Sorry to hear you are feeling down, i am also having a down day today  . My clinic have asked me to go and get some swabs done for mrsa as i had it after my lap in Feb, i have been treated for it but i am worried that it might not have cleared as mrsa id hard to treat. I'm now worried that they will cancel my cycle, i have been in tears most of the day and just cant seem to pull myself round. 

Sorry no personal, will come back later and do some. Hope everyone is doing ok  .

Holly x


----------



## Batleybump

Hi ems, hope your ok now, its horrible how one thing can set u off. I had a friend who asked me to take her to have an abortion, u can imagine my reaction...we r no longer friends. I know u want to be happy for people but somedays its just too much. Dont know whats going on with my hormones as just keep bursting out into tears 

Have not felt my little batleybumps today, just hope they are finding there way around in my uterus lining lol  

So glad u got ya Af and back to hospital on sunday, got something to look forward to now 

Jodie - hope you slept better last night, and hope your little embies are settling in  im having trouble getting comfy because my boobs are so sore ...come on 17th...I WANNA KNOW NOW lol xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey girlies, 

Lucy - i cannot belive the cheek of your so called friend no wonder is no longer one anymore,people never cease to amaze me.  I am always happy for other but sometimes it feels like a big slap in the face too, but got it out of my system now, so feeling ok again.  Just got home had nice bath and now gonna sit in front of tv with my DH.

Lets hope that your hormones and sore boobs are just a good sign of baby lucy nestling in nicely eek very exciting thought!!!  

Jodie - hope you feeling ok and not climbing the walls just yet, hope you have a had a good day xx

jess and kateu - hope you ladies are smiling today    xx

bye for now my tea calls xx


----------



## smile 26

HI all, bad news yet again for me, went for scan today and i have lost one of my linings down to 2 now, and is only measuring 6.5 and low and behold my ovaries have released yet another folliculle  so another abandoned cycle!!!! i saw a consultant today and i am to start buserlin injections tonight should get AF within 2 weeks then 2 contact care for a scan then to commence progynova again while continuing with the buserlin then he hopes it will work! feel so drained today and so let down not a good day and i keep questioning myself i wondering what i have done to deserve this!!!!
sorry for the down post hope you are all well xox will post when feeling a little brighter xox


----------



## Em Mac17

Just wanting to give a big      and lots of     to all those of you are feeling a little down on this difficult road.  I hope tomorrow is brighter than today has been.

love to you all xx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey Ladies.....

Sorry about the late reply.....haven't been near a computer all day.  

Good news about the AF EM (in a 'not going to see another till next year' kind of way). Don't beat yourself up about crying at work, this is really tough, can't be strong all the time... 

I burst into tears recently when a friend kept trying to get me to hold their new baby. I made an excuse at least 3 times, but she just didn't get the hint. I just couldn't do it. The weird 'jealous upset' thing is driving me mad because i'm not a jealous person naturally and the last thing i want is to make my friends feel bad because they are all having babies easily and i can't. I'm not sure if it is even jealousy....its probably just hurt at being faced with something you need, but can't have... (YET! patience isn't my strong point! )  

So what happens next Em? i really hope we have similar dates.

Sore boobs doesn't sound like fun Lucy, but i read that was a good sign too...so roll on the 17th!  

Hope the kitchen refurb isn't stressing you out too much Jodie.....i've been trying to finish my damn kitchen since November! Its a real pain in the ass!  

Had a really long day today.Only just got home, but feeling so much better than i have recently. I think its from connecting with you guys yesterday. I know what we are going through is really tough and i wouldn't wish it on anyone, but i feel so much lighter knowing you guys are going through a similar journey. Thank you. 

Anyways....i'm going to catch up on my secret pleasure while DH is out the house. (namely....Eastenders on i-player!  ) 

Jess x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Jess, 

I have just read to my DH what you wrote as you said exactly how i feel, i have known so many people over this last 3 years have babies so easily, including my sis (although having a 2nd scrumpcious niece is amazing) and my best friend to name a couple and being strong all the time just aint possible, and i beat myself up for feeling jealous hate that feeling.  

so nice to chat with people who truely understand not just symapthise and look at me like i am going to fall into little pieces.

Anyway i will let you know on Sunday what the nurses say as they should have treatment plan for me so lets see what next few weeks hold, hope our times are similar   .


bye for now lovely ladies xx


----------



## Batleybump

I think the biggest problem is that so many people take becoming parents for granted, and like anything in life, if you are unable to have something easily you realise how much more precious it is, especially a baby. I felt for years like I was not a real woman, simply because I couldnt do the most natural thing we were made to do. I dont think it is jealousy we feel its just a sickening sadness of pain we feel inside when we are confronted each day with people that will never understand truly how we feel. I believe that what we are going through is only going to make us stronger and much better parents because of the journey we have taken, and for that our children will love us back so much more! And one day soon it will be all of us lovely ladies receiving a miracle  xxx

Ps... Sorry bit emotional again today lol xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy

that brought tears to my eyes, you summed it up so well, i know your situation must have been so hard to deal with, but i think you are right that the harder you try for something the more you appreciate it when you do finally get it.  I am convinced that we will all get there in the end   

It is such an emotional time especially the 2ww so sending you lots of    and babydust   and roll on our first BFP on Tuesday xx


----------



## clairec1154

I think we all need some pma       . We will get there in the end!


----------



## jodieanneb

Its so true Em, I see women all the time, who winge and moan about the precious children they have. Sometimes I feel like screaming at them "you dont know how bloody lucky you are!!!"
I have a friend that has 6 children and she is only 30, she moans that she cant cope and doesnt care for them aswell as she could. I have had countless arguements with her, sometimes I feel like banging her head off a wall, just to make her realise how lucky she trully is. She is currently pregnant with what she calls her "4th mistake" and it angers me. 
She even joked once that if I wanted the baby I could just take it. Thats how much she cares.
My parents question why i am still friends with her? But my only answer is Im there for the children not her.
It breaks my heart that these sort of women abuse their fertility, while I struggle with mine.
Every day a child is born a herion addict because women just dont care. These sort of mothers should have their fertility taken away, then and only then may they take a second to realise just how they neglected what many women would dream to have.

Life is cruel and callious, but like Em said When we do get there it will be worth the wait 

Jodie xxx


----------



## jodieanneb

Batley - How are you?

I have had so many symptoms the last 24 hours, 

Cramping
Tiredness
sore (*)(*)
extra large blue veins on (*)(*)
and a warm tingling feeling in lower abdomen

I am definately feeling these, they are not a pigment of my imagination lol

Wither they are a sign of implantation etc I do not know, I can only hope 

Jodie xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Well we are being very profound on here at the moment, but it is so lovely to be speaking to people who all feel the same and understand.  I really think that we will all come out of this experience stronger people and that will make us great parents as we will be able to handle what parenthood throws at us.  So glad i came on here to chat to you all (this is fav thread as just a special few of us)

Jodie - well i am liking the sound of your symptoms i felt nothing when i got my BFN so lets hope it good signs all the way    xx

big hugs all round    xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi jodie - I am fine thank u, not getting cramping anymore, so am assuming my beautiful little embies have settled in nicely!! I am however feeling very sick today and have broke out in spots over my face, which is prob a side effect from the meds  I also have extra large blue veins but believe this is a side effect from the progesterone im taking daily. Im sure your warm tingly feeling is your little embie nestling right in 

Afternoon Ems - yes we r getting a bit deep into conversation now lol hope u r feeling ok today, only a couple more days for u and your appointment will be here....u must be well excited to get started again 

Im getting a little nervous now as tuesday is creeping up, I want to know so badly but am a little scared at the same time :s

Hope u all have a good day, im so glad its friday, gonna have a lovely chilled out weekend with my husband 

Sending positive thoughts to all of u and a tiny sprinkling of baby dust each xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy, 

i hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend with your DH and i know these next few days are going to go soooo slowly for you.  Try to keep positive    and i am will keep all fingers and toes crossed for you.


Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend try to keep busy to keep your mind occupied.  Its my dads birthday so will all be getting together so no doubt will be run ragged by my 3 yr old niece!!!   

love Em xx


----------



## Kateu

HI Lucy

Those sound like ideal symptoms! I didn't get the cramping when I had my bfp last year but defiitely had the butterflies bit, spots and nearly threw up in my breakfast whilst briefly pg, so here's hoping for you.

I now exactly what you mean about babies all around: 1 of my best friends got pregnant whilst on the pill (she'd been sick, although it may have been accidentally on purpose) and we have a benefit scrounging baby machine over the road from us. She has access to her oldest ones now but they were taken into care at 1 point and had another baby last year. She seemed to take great delight in standing and smoking on her front doostep when she brought the baby home, just so everyone could see her.

Hope everyone has fun weekends - I think we're starting on making a dilly cart for the Father's Day dilly cart race near us, which should be fun.

xx


----------



## clairec1154

Well it has been Friday 13th for me today, my lining is only 6.5mm so drug dose increase and another scan Monday, which means I fall into the following weekend so will end up coasting until Monday 23rd  - why me


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Claire sorry you are feeling down.  It must be tough for you, I remember when the dreaded due date came round for me and I found it tough and you have a body full of hormones to deal with!

What dose have they got you on now?  Can't remember what you are on, is it progynova?

Don't worry you will be ready by the next scan I'm sure x.


----------



## clairec1154

Debbie my luck has to change sometime. I just hate how the drugs make you feel and that I suffer from being forgetful but hey good days and bad 

Who is testing next?


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Claire I too suffer with drugs and I become very forgetful!

I think I'm next to test on Wednesday the thought of it terrifies me!  I'm so anxious about it !

Xx


----------



## clairec1154

Victoriag -         maybe you will forget it is test day?    Are you doing anything nice this weekend to take your mind off it?  How many days past ET will you be on wednesday?


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Claire 

I'm out for dinner tomorrow with family but I don't have anything planned for today other than food shopping and taking the dog for a swim down the beach- it's so rock and roll!

Will be 12 days post transfer on Wednesday I'm feeling really well though nd trying had not to symptom spot but it's difficult not to!  I have taken 3 months off work this cycle to give myself the best chance and I think it's the best decision that i could have made! It's made dealing with the side effects so much easier to deal with!

How about you are up to anything nice?


----------



## clairec1154

We sold our little fishing boat and DH offered to deliver it, so I am going to be sat in the car for a couple of hours but the thought of the ££ makes me happy.  I keep thinking I want to buy some furniture for the nursery as an empty room is driving me   but then I also think I am   for wanting to put a baby wardrobe and chest of draws in a room when I am not pregnant!!  Oh well better pack the things in the car and hope DH gets back from his hair cut soon so that I can do something constructive today.

What dog(s) do you have?  I have a bit of a zoo, my jack Russell <--------- a flat coat, a cat and three horses!


----------



## Victoriag

I have a very handsome chocolate labradoodle called Rufus! 

He's great and loves
a good swim we struggle to get him out of the water!  Hope the journey isn't too tedious today!  

I know what you mean about the empty room I to have one waiting t be a nursery its like torture!  But I refuse to decorate until we are pregnant!

Xx


----------



## jaded

thanks sarah4eva for clearing that up about pineapple.
hope you all are ok today


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi

I'm worried, is it wrong that I am getting no side effects from the Oestrogen tablets I'm taking?

On my last fresh cycle of IVF, I was hormonal, bloated and feeling generally rubbish, I know I was on injections and had been through the whole EC and everything, but it just doesn't seem right that I feel this normal.

Kinda wishing I can get pineapple juice and Brazil nuts in Germany now (I've hunted high and low, but can't find either of them).

Julie


----------



## clairec1154

Julie - are you on buserelin as well or just the Oestrogen tablets?  I wish I wasn't suffering, but I know I am having mood swings and have become very forgetful.  BUT I have been argued that I am fine and that I haven't been suffering   

Victoriag - aww ruffus great name!!  I love black lab's but ended up with a flat coat this time.  She is very loving, but she lhas no brain cell, licks and   for England. 

Trip was good and didnt take long.  I even managed to go into work and get some DIY jobs done BUT managed to get pooped on by a seagull, DH tipped the contence of the vacumn cleaner over me and I tipped the contents of a can of coke in my lap, all within the space of 2 hours!  My luck is changing  

Hi Jaded, how are you doing?


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Julieboo- I dont think no side effects will mean that the oestrogen is not working. When do you go for your scan? sending you lots of   and   x

Smile- Sorry to hear aout your lining. But good luck for your next part of tx!   x

Victoria- Good luck for wednesday   x

Claire- Hope the lining is better for scan on monday. x

Hope everyone has a lovely wk end!   Holly x


----------



## clairec1154

Thanks Holly how is your D/R going?  When is your baseline scan?


----------



## jaded

hi, clare,
im ok thanks 
you?
glad im not the only pone getting mood swings and saying im not lol! !
i am just so irritable to be around, and only on buserilin at mo, cant wait for the progynova side effects to start  

well sorry its short and sweet but i am so tired im off to the land of nod

nite all


----------



## clairec1154

Jaded I don't blame you, I think I am off to bed as TV is rubbish and I am not a Eurovision fan!  I was upset yesterday that my lining wasnt thick enough and I have got even longer on these horrible drugs, I cried and cried that I didnt want to do treatment because of the drugs and then when DH said stop, I said whats the point I only have a week left on them and I have been on them 4 weeks already!!   I suddenly hear my self moaning that I am not moody and that thing that is bothering me, really isn;t an issue OPPS!


Anything nice planned for your sunday?


----------



## Victoriag

Sounds like an eventful day all in all then Claire!?

Mine was less eventful just food shopping and popped into the garden centre?  Then felt so tired I had a nap for 2 1/2 hours!  Still tired so I'm off to bed 

Have lovely Sunday all xx


----------



## clairec1154

OOOOHHH Yes, just a little but I did forget the paint, so I have to pop back to paint the decking at work tomorrow.  Oh I hate these drugs, I even managed to have lunch in a pub on Dartmoor and we took the dogs with us, so that was rather nice.  

Have a great sunday


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hi Ladies

I am getting a bit worried as I have my scan on Wednesday morning after DR and AF is not here yet.  If it doesn't come would you just phone the clinic and tell them as I guess it is a bit pointless going??

x


----------



## jessicatcornish

Good morning ladies!!!! 

Looks like i missed loads since Thursday. 

I have just had a good old rant in the ICSI diaries about my cancelled fresh cycle and feel a whole lot lighter. I know my story doesn't compare to what some of you have gone through, but it felt good to release some of the anger all the same. 

I keep thinking about you all, in different places in the country. Keep sending you out positive thoughts... 

Lucy and Jodie......symptoms sound really positive     all sets of fingers and toes are crossed.  

Lucy .... you must be feeling so nervous about Tuesday. Really hope time is not dragging too much. Not too much longer for you either Jodie....was it the 21st? 

Any news on scan dates yet Em?

The sun is shining and the beach is beckoning me.....so i will come back online later to see if you have all had lovely weekends. 

Ciao for now xxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Debbie

if I was you I would contact the clinic tomorrow to see what they say xx

Hope AF shows up soon!  Xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi debbie, 

I was meant to go for bloods on Tuesday (day 13 of D/R) but Af had not arrived so called and they said dont come, so went this morning as Af fin ally arrived on Thursday 10 days late.  I wouldnt worry just phone them.  Hope you get in ok xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Well i have an update now, went for bloods this morning as long as they dont phone me back today to say there is a problem i start on the oestrogen tablets tomorrow, i have a treatment plan which says my scan is 31st May then ET booked in for 6th June if all goes well.  Dont think i realised how long this whole process takes but feel like i am getting slowly nearer all the time. 

feel very positive today (maybe my reiki session yesterday helped)    so lots of positive thoughts coming your way.  Lucy you are really in my thoughts at the mo just hoping you get our first BFP!!!   

hope you all had a lovely weekend, i am supposed to be trying to loose a bit of weight but i baked a gooey choc cake for my dads birthday yesterday which everyone told me never to make again as it was too scrumptious (but with the ingredients in it, it should have been) don't think WW points go that high!!!!

hope you all having good weekend xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Well i have an update now, went for bloods this morning as long as they dont phone me back today to say there is a problem i start on the oestrogen tablets tomorrow, i have a treatment plan which says my scan is 31st May then ET booked in for 6th June if all goes well.  Dont think i realised how long this whole process takes but feel like i am getting slowly nearer all the time.

hope you all having good weekend

xx


----------



## MiamiSunshine

Hello Clairec1154, 

Officially a new member on this forum, and I'm sad i have not signed up before

Have gone through a fresh cycle back in February, thinking i would be able to do it all by myself, after a BFN i think i must have had one of the worst months in 10 yrs, no energy, headaches unknown off, emotional a mess
Having tried to just move fwd and not trying to think to be sad might have been one of the reasons, after seeing this breakout on 1 area in my face which reflects intense deep sadness 

Needed a set break due to the result of the positive stimulation of the fresh cycle, which initially i did not understand now I do!

April 15th we started our FET cycle, and unlike the fresh cycle -i call it still regards meds a walk in the park- the FET cycle has been a mayor struggle i felt the needles were dull and seemed so thick, after injecting painfully and full of bruises the nurse provided me with thinner / bit longer needles! Wow what a difference wish i had those for the first 19 days 

May13th 2nd scan and can finally stop with buserlin. Transfer date is Thursday 19th of May. 

I'm looking fwd to being part of this forum and truly wish i had joined earlier this year, i was not realizing the benefit of sharing all together


xx


----------



## odette

Hello ladies

Im an IVI lady just returned from Barcelona after having made the difficult decision of having just a single egg transfer rather than two which obviously halves your chances. I put a post a couple of weeks ago saying that I just did not know what to do as I really didn't want to take the chance of having twins but didn't want to spend so much money putting in just one egg.

Anyway my blood test is tomorrow but I tried a pee test today and its positive. I'm completely shocked as to be honest I had no symptons and thought the odds were against me.

I just want to share this with the board even though no one really knows me because the odds weren't so bad and it might give some hope to others if they are thinking about single egg transfer.

However let me just also say that when I told the clinic that I only wanted a SET a few days before transfer they did offer to do a blast as I only had one egg to play with and I didn't take up the offer as my research on the internet indicated different points of view on the 3-5 blasts which were rather interesting.

I decided not to go ahead with the blasts and I got a positive result which also means that if I had gone ahead with the blasts I would have thought it was that which made the implantation happen. So it's good to know that it could have gone either way and that just because a dr suggests something it is not always conclusive to the result.

It is early days yet and I'm hoping for another IVI miracle like my last with my two year old boy. 
I wish you all the very best ladies


----------



## JulieBoo

*Odette* congratulations! Always great to hear a good news story! I was wondering myself about whether to have just a single ET,but haven't made up my mind yet.
*MiamiSS *welcome to the thread. Hope all goes smoothly with your ET on Thurs, I'll be thinkin about you.

My lining scan is tomorrow, with a possible ET on Sat or Sun. Just been taken oestrogen tablets on this cycle and feeling zero symptoms at the moment. Start on Progesterone on Tues, I'm sure that will change things.

*Claire*. What is buserilin? is that to do with the longer protocol DR procedure? I'm just on a short protocol.


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Odette - big big congratulations on your great news thats lovely and great with only one embrie too, gives us hope as we only have one left in the freezer for us so hoping its good news like yourself  

Have to everyone else, hope your all having a great weekend  

Good luck to all who are in for ec/et scans etc this week, thinking of you all  

Sam xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi ladies hope you all had a good weekend! I have not done much apart from read, walk the dog along the beach and slept alot, been feeling sick on and off all day so did not feel like doing to much, but think its just the nerves building up for tuesday :s

Its strange because have felt positive all along and now the doubt has starting to kick in, but am sure this is normal as the anxiety starts to build up  anyways im gonna get through tomorrow and then ill know, until then I am still praying to god everynight for a beautiful healthy babby 

Ems - good news about ya bloods, and to have a date! Hopefully weather would have got better by then and you and your little embies can rest in the sun after ET...so happy for you. How do you feel with dates etc are you happy? X ps. I think you should bake another cake and send me a big slice, and im sure you dont need to lose any weight, ya perfect how you are xx

Jessica - hope you had a lovely day on the beach x


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies, 

Lucy you can be the most positive person in the world but you are bound to have doubts getting this close to OTD!!! I hope that all your symptoms are really good signs, i had no signs at all when i got my BFN, so lets hope these are a fab sign.  I will be thinking of you in the morning and wishing you the luck in the world you will boost us all if we get a lovely BFP.  Lots of baby dust coming your way   and all the positive thoughts i can muster         

Jodie, how are you feeling hunni, not too long now for you either how have you been feeling the last few days?? lets keep everything crossed for you     xx

Jess - where are you up to now with things, (my brain not working to well today) xxx

byeeee all xx


----------



## babymiracles

Hi everyone, sorry i have been offine for a few days.  We have been away this weekend and then came back this morning for transfer.  The blastocysts thawed (I don't think that they were greets quality but I'm so happy to have them back with me and not in a freezer) and both were transferred so I'm now lying in bed before going to make the tea.  I'm not sure lying in bed makes any kind of difference but it's nice to have an excuse to have a break!  I'm really happy we got there although I'm sure that the negative gremlins will rouse their heads at some point in the 2WW. OTD is 26th.

Odette, great news and good to hear your story.  Thank you for sharing it.  

Welcome, Miami sunshine, and thursday will be here in no time.  Are you having blastocysts or day 2/3 transferred. 

Em Mac, great that you have a date for et.  It will come round quickly now, I'm sure.  

Debbie - has AF turned up?

Hi, to everyone else and hope that things are going well.

Xx


----------



## odette

Thanks for your good wishes ladies

I got my blood results today with an HCG level of 1359







so yes I'm definatly pregnant and so relieved.

I really am lucky to get this result with just one FET. I hope this gives hope to others out there if they are decided not to go for the two recommended.

Odettexx


----------



## Victoriag

Odette how fabulous!  

Congratulations xx


----------



## jaded

hi, 
sorry not been here for a few days been working off again in a sec, but had to say hi, and all the best whatever stage you are at. 

good luck on your 2ww

i have my baseline on thursday, fingers crossed all ok


----------



## lollipops

*bately bump!                  for tommorrow! *


----------



## Batleybump

Thank u lollipops xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MiamiSunshine

Hello ladies, 

I hope i will reply in the correct way i will try to write the way others write 

Odette how exciting..Congrats..make that little bean grow

Babymiracles; 
Very exciting for you the 2ww wait.
Q. how long will you take bedrest? as i'm a bit confused during this cycle as it does not feel as draining as the fresh cycle? and i have visitors in town this weekend so far might only do dinner but pending on how i feel.. would love to hear your input or other thoughts on this.

Regards the upcoming ET
I have a blastocyst transfer both grade 5, it was a bit strange as when we had the IVF cycle at the previous transfer (fresh) we had 10 fertilized and 4 made it to blastocyst, 2 were hatched which got transfered and we only wanted to freeze if it would be worthwhile the other 2 got left 1 night longer (i did not know they do that) to try to get them to a higher quality and they ended up being also hatching level (grade5)
Just curious due to a hatched embryo of this could effect during the defrost, but i keep faith if it is meant to be it will work!


JulieBoo; hope your scan today went well!
Regards Buserelin i had to take it by injection to suppress my lining and now we are rebuilding my lining, 

Em Mac17; i agree with you I had no idea this FET cycle is this long, injections for 30days and now patches (oestrogen) and rockets  (progesterone) but ET is in sight
My lower back has been bugging me since last week, so i have decided to start treating myself for this -i do alternative healing- and with my fresh cycle i supported myself remotely for my lymph system and my circulation which helped tremendous, this time around have not had many issues just since 6 days I feel like a balloon and getting more tired.

Have a nice evening


----------



## babymiracles

Hi Miami sunshine,

I have definitely found that FET has less of an impact on you physically than a fresh cycle so don't worry that you're not experiencing too much discomfort.  I am back at work tomorrow so just enjoying a relaxing evening tonight.  I don't know too much about the effect of the freeze/thaw but it does contract the blastocyst so mine were frozen at grade 4 and after thawing were only 3. The embryologist said that they hope that the blastocyst recovers it's size over time.  


Great news Odette.  Good luck for the next 8 months.

Xx


----------



## clairec1154

Hmm I have to disagree, I think the medicated FET has been just as bad as the fresh cycle as I have suffered from all the D/R symptoms and I have an awful (sorry TMI) wet discharge from the HRT drugs.

Well the seagul pooh worked!!  I am booked in for ET next Monday 23rd.  (I could have been ready for Saturday but they are not working this weekend   )  Although I was really upset to be told I actually only have 2 eggs frozen and not the 3 or 4 that we were told they were freezing.  Communication is so poor at my clinic  

Odette -    on the


----------



## jodieanneb

Just popping on for Lucy quick

Good luck girl for tomo I really do pray that you start the bfps on this thread. 

I'm so so so tired so just a quickie

Hope you you girls are ok. Sorry I haven't been on much just so tired all the time. 

Love to all

Jodie xxxx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Will be thinking of you all day Lucy.......   

Em...looks like you are ahead of me afterall.....nevermind.   My final scan is on the 13th June with ET in the few days after that i think. Oh well.....we were close! 


Today is going to be a GOOD day.... i can feel it......   

xxxxx


----------



## Victoriag

I've not been on this thread for a while but have been watching xx

Good luck Lucy xx.


----------



## Em Mac17

good luck Lucy xx     

Victoria - am i right in thinking you are testing tomorrow, how are you feeling, good luck to you too    


Em xx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Em,

Yea that's right it's my turn tomorrow!  I'm a bag of nerves!  I swing from being very positive to then convinced that its not work and all that I'm feeling is due to the drugs etc!

This 2ww is worse than last time, I'm trying to keep myself occupied but I won't testearly as I believe it adds extra stress to while thing!  

How are you getting on?

V

X


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Victoria,

Am ok starting getting frequent head aches now, but just cant wait for my scan 31st May, did you do anything to help lining thicken at all?

Good luck tomorrow, i really hope all your prayers are answered   . Positive thoughts coming your way   

Jess - we will still all be here for you when your turns comes along your not too far behind me i will still be in the dreaded 2ww then!!! but its all good,lets keep positive   

xx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Good Luck for tomorrow Victoria!!!   

xxxxx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hi all, just back from my ET, I had 2x 8 cell embryos put back. I'm so excited and nervous at the same time. OTD is 31st of May. Just in bed watchin tv and taking it easy. Mum is helping with DD so I can relax. Now the dreaded 2ww


----------



## jodieanneb

Hi Girls

Just been Doctors to collect repeat prescription.

While I was there I asked the doctor to do a pregnancy test. I am currently 12 days past ovulation.
After 3 minutes the test showed a faint line in the positive box.
The Doctor said it is faint, but in the clinic they must say it is negitive unless it is dark.

When I went to chemist to do my prescription, I showed the pharmacist and she said " A faint line, is a positive. It just means that the HCG isnt that strong at the moment. But if it was a negitive there wouldnt be any line at all"

So Im confused

What do you girls think?
  As you girls know Im not due to test till Saturday. But Symptoms got the better of me. 
Jodie xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Jodie,

As far as i understood it even a faint line means positive as the hormone has been detected, just maybe low levels of it as early days.  Oh i sooooo hope its positive for you     don't want to get your hopes up but my gut instinct is saying it looks good!!! 

keep us posted we will await your BFP !!! xx


----------



## jodieanneb

http://s1099.photobucket.com/albums/g394/jodieanneb/?action=view&current=IMG_0155.jpg

Heres the pic of the test, can you see it?

Thanks for positive thoughts xxx


----------



## smile 26

hi ladies hope you are all well feeling better after the other day    
beginning to think that the tx is starting to work now as since i began the buserlin injections i have the fab boob ache back and also a little grumpy sure DH wud say its more than a little hee hee!!!!
so now awaiting AF which shud be in the nxt 2weeks then off to notts for a scan then back to the progynova this tym it should all be better without my body overtaking what the little blue pills are trying to do!!! least this tym my system shall all be switched off.
love to all and shall catch up tomorrow as off to work now but must finish my cupa first bye for now xoxoxoxo


----------



## smile 26

jodieanneb- i would say that is a   it looks just like my first one i took when i got my bfp hee hee exciting times take care of yourself and try not to do too much xoxoxo


----------



## Batleybump

Hi girls, sorry to have to say it but got a negative today  didnt wanna post anything negative.sorry.....

On the positive as soon as my period comes and finishes start my hrt tablets and try again, so next egg transfer should be third week in june xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Ladies, 

Please can anyone give me some advice on brazil nuts and pineapple juice/core, i have my scan on 31st may so need to get my lining nice and thick by then.  When is best to start eating nuts and pineapple any ideas also have read so much about pineapple, and now not sure whether to just eat the core, or drink juice, so any advice would be great.

Sarah - good luck, relax and i hope your little embies are bedding in nicely   

Claire - good luck for Monday, lets hope these 2 are little special ones xx

Miami sunshine - funny you should say that about back ache that has been happening for me too, am having acupuncture on thursday so hopefully that may help!!! when are you booked for ET hope you feeling ok xx

babymiracles - hi hunni hope you are taking it nice and easy and looking after those little embies well, lets hope hey are snuggling in    xx

Jaded - good luck with scan lets hope all looks good for you xx

Odette - Congratulations on your fab BFP!!! hope you have a great 8 months   

hope everyone else doing ok today xx


----------



## jodieanneb

Em

Im so sorry. I know it will be hard but im sending you lots of      

Jodie xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh Lucy, 

I am sooooo sorry to hear that hunni, make sure you gets lots of cuddles in with your DH. On the plus side that is amazing that you get to go again so soon and you still have an amazing amount of frosties waiting for you.  Dont ever feel bad about saying bad news, that is when you need us all the most and I know I am not the only one to know how it feels when you do get a BFN, so we all feel for you and are hear to rant and moan to about the unfairnes of life to.  

Sending you big hugs       and lots of love

take care  
Em xxxx


----------



## jodieanneb

Sorry em I meant Lucy.

Lucy I'm so sorry for you

Keep your chin up xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Thanks ems, feel ok about it all had a feeling when I woke up it would b negative, dont think its quite registered yet. But yeah am glad I can start straight away and now I have a little experience of the whole process, which can only make me stronger  and yes life is a bas**rd lol xx thank u and everyone for your kind words and support xx 

Round two here I come.... Xx


----------



## Kateu

Hi Lucy

So sorry about your bfn: life's pooh sometimes. You had all the right symptoms as well - just take it easy and let yourself be spoiled, don't forget to indulge in chocolate and other yummy things. That's really quick to go back and have another go, good luck for it.

Looks like a definite pink line to me, Jodie. Well done! (Sorry for being tactless, lucy)

xx


----------



## jessicatcornish

God this is so hard. 

Jodie, i'm so happy for you, i agree with Em, they say that any line, no matter how faint, is a positive, it just may be early days. 

Lucy....i don't know what to say honey. I'm sending you all the       i can. I admire you so much for finding the strength already to pick yourself up and start on the next journey. Be strong....... my transfer is after the 13th June, so maybe we will be waiting together. We are all here for you.....loads of love xxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Lucy,

I'm so so sorry it's so hard!  But if I was you I would do exactly the same thing and go for it straight away!  Good luckmwith your next cycle xxx

Em a line is a line congrats xxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Em, 

I decided against the pineapple as it all got a bit confusing however I did eat 5 brazil nuts a day and also took my vitamins and. Got my lining up to 10mm by my second scan.

I also took it easy  but to be honest everyone is different Hun xx

Vics xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Claire I agree that fet is stressful too.  Things never seem to run smooth with me including fet, sure it is easier if all goes to plan!

Glad to hear ET went well Sara.  Hope you can continue to relax.

Just a quick question. AF only started last night and I have my scan tomorrow to check lining is thin.  Don't feel too optimistic but clinic said to come anyway.  I know this sounds bit stupid but am worried about how much I am bleeding and that it is going to go everywhere when they scan me!  Has anyone else had this at all?

Xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi victoria, just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow and hope u get a lovely bfp! Will be thinking of u  now off to bed as its been a long day, speak to ya all soon ladies xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Just thought I would try to post on here to see how everyone is finding doing FET, I have had 3 previous cycles of IVF/ICSI and on the second attempt we were lucky enought to get our beautiful little girl who is now 3.5yrs.  We had a cycle of ICSI in Novemeber altho this resulted in a negative it was the first time we have ever had any embryos to freeze, so we have 8 frosties.
I have just been to the clinic today to have my baseline scan and check all ok, so I am good to start my HRT on thursday and back at the clinic for a scan next wednesday to plan one more scan and ET.
I didnt have to d/r this time so all feels a bit weird and surreal at the mo I think as not needing to inject or anything, however am feeling alot calmer and more relaxed than on previous cycles too.  What I was wondering is how you ladies find the hrt tablets and how long the cycle generally takes if u are not d/r.  Also have you taken time out of work to rest following transfer as with previous cycles I had the 2ww off as sickleave so that I could rest up.


Thanks in advance for any advice, will try to catch up with where everyone is at on the thread but there are so many pages!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## Victoriag

Thanks Lucy sleep well xxx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi mags & Emma 

Welcome how cute is your daughter unassuming that's her on your picture?

I had a medicated cycle but I'm sure it would feel strong not to be doing anything in he lead up to ET.

my last cycle I took 2ww after transfer and flew to Spain which was lovely x

This time I decided to take a3month sabbatical to really give me the best shot also I really suffer from the side effects of all the drugs 

Good luck with this cycle xx

Thanks


----------



## babymiracles

Hi Maggie,welcome to the thread.

I'm feeling a bit stressed at the mo but trying to relax.  We were supposed to go to Norfolk on holiday for half term. (all booked and paid for) but DH has announced that he wants to do a training course in June so he needs to go to US that week.  Knowing my previous form I'll end up miscarrying that week so I don't relish the thought of being on my own and I was looking forward to going away to take my mind off it.  MEN! Moan over.  I think I need a dose of eastenders on I player.

X


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi everyone 

Hope your all ok  

Princess Debbie - i had my baseline scan last Monday and my af only arrived on the Sunday day before and when i went for the scan it was nice and thin and started taking the progynova, hope this is of some help for you xx

Good luck to everyone else with scans/et/ this week hoping it all goes how we want it too  

Sam xx


----------



## lollipops

Bately bump. Sorry to hear of your BFN. You seem to have handled it well and its excellent how soon you can try again.
All the very best and sleep well.x


----------



## smile 26

Bately bump so sorry to read your news sending you lots of      for your next tx liz xox


----------



## Victoriag

Morning ladies,

Well I couldn't wait any longer and I knew I would be awake early!

However I'm delighted to say that I got a BFP!!

Good luck to all testing today!

Vics x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Victoriag - Yaaaay       Really happy for you, wish u a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Victoriag

Thanks Hon, god you're up early! 

X


----------



## babymiracles

That's fantastic news Victoria - yay! Big congrats!


----------



## Em Mac17

Lucy,

Just want to say that i think you are amazing to be already saying 'bring on next round' i think this whole horrid process makes you realise how strong you actually are and that has got to mean that we will be fab parents when the time actually does come.

(just think if it is fate that go no. 2 is your positive go, then you have to get through attempt 1 to get to attempt no 2, thinking like this really helped me in Dec and made me more determined)

keep your chin up and wallow in some self pity for a while if it helps, you deserve it, big hugs    

take care Em xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Victoria,

YEAH, YEAH you for your BFP            and i wish you a fab pregnancy and a healthy little bundle of joy.

take care Em xx


----------



## MiamiSunshine

Good Morning;

First like to let you know i'm very happy to have joined this website!! and this forum! I think my reply is quite long as i'm trying to reply to a lot   but might not have replied to all i could reply too will practice..

Congratulations Victoriag!! Woohee and how great you have a 3months sabbatical! 

Babymiracles; i think indeed it is lesser of an impact than the fresh cycle but i still think it is pretty intense, in total i had to inject myself for 30days and now the other things i'm taken they opt the oestregen and now i'm barely doing #2
And keep you head up don't even think of anything negative  , as i believe you taking a holiday might be a good thing to be less stressed.

I should be treating myself more often to help with all this, but with the fresh cycle i continuous supported my circulation and lymph system which was such a great relief as did not had much symptons during the fresh but it all came the month after 
But with this cycle i wanted to let go part of it and be less involved as i thought i might have been doing too much, but Will check myself today and see what i can find, 1 definite thing i have noticed, regardless which process (Fresh or FET) Circulation and Lymph system will work much less efficient


One of my girlfriend is very early pregnant and she allowed me to treat her during this process which is so amazing as i have never had a patient in early pregnancy! she is a little over a month and she had a couple of days ago, mayor nauseau! 
Conclusion so far is that her Solar Plexus was total out of balance
but also her GallBladder -which nomally causes/onsets the nauseau- after correcting that suddenly her Large Intestine meridian was out of balance and in chinese medicine the Gallblader destroys the Stomach meridian and Insults the Large instestine meridian. Corrected that and her nauseau is gone..she is still not feeling 100, but that can be part of pregnancy 

Em MAc17; my ET is thursday i'm wondering if i cand drive myself back from the hospital!? I'm asking the nurse ad see what she says. Just got a reply back No driving adviced! Letme know how you are feeling after the acupuncture and would love to hear what they did/supported during your session 

Claire1154; each cycle is indeed so personal i'm starting to get some symptons later in this process, but my fresh cycle felt like a walk in the park compare to the FET; as the biggest struggle was the injections. I was on hte lowest amount of drugs with Fresh cycle which might have made it easier, had more than 15 follicles but had not many symphtons. But with the FET since more than a week i feel like a ballon all the time.. 
During the fresh cycle I got very sick from the antibiotics, which in reality is weird that after retrieval they place you on antibiotics and than you have your ET while still taking anitbiotics?? supposedly somewhat of a NoNo, antibiotics and ET

Samuel Jackson; during the FET cycle my AF was 4 days late, what are the drugs you are taking for building the lining ?, is this in pill form? 

Sarah4eve; how exciting 2!! ..enjoy the help and being able to relax.

Wow i just realized this became a long reply..Good luck to everyone


----------



## Batleybump

Thanks ems, you have all been so supportive, I think its because it was my first ever try and I guess for it to happen on my first attempt would of been a dble miracle...i mean that doesnt happen to people like me lol. And definately believe in fate, and what is meant to be will be. Have never been one to feel sorry for myself as it doesnt help matters so am definately looking forward to next round  it still does seem odd that my clinic gave me a negative from my urine sample and never did call me with my hcg result, even if it was 0 would of been nice to have known...is that normal? Xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy, 

I didnt even have anything tested by my clinic in December I just had to do a preg test myself and then phone them, they said oh sorry to hear that and then sent me a follow up appointment in March this year!!! so i don't really have high expectations of clinics to be honest, i just hope they are concentrating on getting things to work thats why they dont have time for the niceities.

glad you are being so strong, very inspiring, goo luck does come to those who wait    xx


----------



## clairec1154

Victoriag -


----------



## Batleybump

Thanks for quick reply ems, how strange these clinics are, if I knew that wouldnt of done a 6hr car jorney just to hand in a urine sample! When I spoke to my donor about it she said I should test again in few days as none of her 5 pregnancies had a high enough hcg level for pregnancy test confirmation, and afterall they are same eggs. I doubt it though I just think its so early to predict pregnancy always at two weeks surely?? Also ive stopped all progesterone and estrogen meds, so if u were pregnant by chance would u not miscarry without these anyway? It just confuses me  xxx


----------



## jodieanneb

Lucy I was told today that because there is no corpus lathum with a fet you have to take ness to keep the pregnancy going. So I would continue until you test again just to be safe.

Jodie xxx


----------



## jodieanneb

Well girls it's a definate bfp for me. Done a digital test to confirm this morning. 
I will be moving over to the pregnancy section now, as I don't think it's fair for others that have negatives. So I wish everyone here success in the future

Jodie xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Fab news jodie on ya bfp! So do u suggest I take another test tomorrow or wld it of definately showed up yesterday? still not sure why my clinic made me go all the way down there as cld of bought a test myself  xx


----------



## jodieanneb

To be truthful Lucy, if it was me I would continue meds and get a blood hcg test. The results from this test will be accurate. You can request one from the doctor and it will take two to three days for results. Continue meds till then xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Victoriag        

Not got time for personals tonight, just back home fom a two day training course.

Hope everyone is ok

I had my baseline on Monday, wasnt sure what to expect as AF has not yet shown up. On the last cycle my lining was thin at my baseline even without AF, this time I had a thick lining and had ovulated - which Im not supposed to be able to do. They also saw a black blob that looked like a gestational sac so asked me if I could be pregnant - I wish that would mean getting lucky in the bedroom!! (with twins in the house its like mission impossible!!). Anyway pregnancy test later ( to prove a point ) I now have to go back on Monday to see if there is any change otherwise I will have to start again on day 21 of my next cycle....

Hoping my AF will turn up before monday -May be time for mission impossible to see if that helps.....

Back for personals tomorrow when I have had time to catch up with you all.

Nikki
x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Congrats to you Victoria  

Sorry your journey is not proving to be easy nikki,  had my baseline today and also not ready to go, lining thin enough but hormones too high so back next week..... 

Xx


----------



## lollipops

Jodie.

Many congrats   

Hope everything goes well for you hun  

All the best for the next 8-9months!


----------



## jaded

Victoriagvv  -  congrats

my baseline tomorrow morning not sure what to expect, really nervous, 

finding it very hard to keep track of everyone and their stage so sorry for lack of replies,

did anyone else suffer with memory and confusion on buserilin? ?


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Just a quick hello, hope everyone is doing ok  . 

Will do some personals later on in the week as i am very busy at the mo. 

AFM-I am still d/r on day 8 and still no sign of AF, does anyone have any idea when it should arrive? Im also suffering quite aloy with headaches  .

Victoria- Congratulations on your BFP   i wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy x


----------



## Ellie20

Victoriag - congratulations on your BFP!!!! A.MAZ.ING!!!      take care xxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Evening ladies

Victoria big big congratulations on your bfp really really chuffed for you and hope you have a fab 8 months ahead xxx

Hi to everyone else and good luck to all scanning/et this week  

Sam xx


----------



## clairec1154

Nikki - you must be frustrated. I was also asked to take pregnancy test a d/r scan appointment as hormone level too high BUT my DH had a vasectomy!!!! At least it makes laugh. I hope your scan next week shows better news and that you don't have to start again.  

Holly - my af showed up on day 11/12. Are you drinking lots of water to help with the headaches?

Jaded - yes I have been awful! I hate being forgetful. Luckily it returns once you stop the drugs. You will have to write everything down and then hope you remember to read it    the scan will be internal ultrasound to see if ovaries are quiet and womb lining is thin below 4mm

Did any one have just two eggs? I am stressing that they won't survive but I keep getting told they are very good blasts. Then stress number two is that otd is my twins due date. They do bloods for fet so not sure if I can cope with two things on that day?!


----------



## babymiracles

Hi folks,

Claire, I had only two blastocysts this time round, and they both thawed although they weren't graded as highly after freezing as they we were when they we were frozen but the embryologist said that he hoped that they would increase in size over the first few hours of being transferred. Also, last time I had my bloods done a day earlier than usual as I was busy with work on the OTD so your clinic may be happy to do that if you explain the situation.  It must be a really hard time for you with all emotions.  Look after yourself.

Nikki - hope mission impossible was successful and hope you can soon start the next stage.  

Jaded - hope your baseline tomorrow goes ok.  

Today has been ok.  this 2ww is going very slowly.  I can't believe it's only thursday tomorrow.  Xx


----------



## Em Mac17

congratulations Jodie on your fab BPF          

Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## jaded

Thanks clare & babymiracles
scan went well, bit sore but all ok thats the main thing. 

off to do a bit of housework then a dvd i think lol! ! 

all the best to everyone


----------



## Victoriag

Thanks ladies for all your kind congrats xx

Claire I only had 2 blasts left and they both thawed xx

Love to all xx


----------



## clairec1154

Ok you are all giving me hope and in the mean time I am enjoying the eye candy on my lawn aka the builders


----------



## smile 26

congrats jodie on your   yey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! take care and all the best xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you are all ok today.

Jaded - oh i am so glad you said that about memory loss though i was going mad, I have been on buserelin for just over 3 weeks and am definatley getting dippier!!!!

Holly - my AF arrived on day 16 of D/regulating, that was 9/10 days late so it must be something that can just happen.

Claire - cant imagine how hard this time must be for you, but all the lovely positive stories of ladies who have a couple of embies left an it works, it only takes 1 to get a little miracle, i send you lots of    and positive thoughts    . xx

Hi everyone else hope you all ok at the mo, think i am gonna start eating brazil nuts and pineapple today got scan on 31st so want to get that lining nice and thick!!!

Em xx


----------



## smile 26

Hi ladies, just wanted to ak if anyone has had the experience of the zita west cds for relaxation and if they would recommend them, DH wanted to get me something for our wedding anniversary which is in the next few weeks and i thought about him getting that for me any reviews would be fab hope you are all well xox


----------



## jodieanneb

Thanks girls I hop I'm one of many this year that includes you Lucy xxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Thanks jodie I hope im lucky enough this year too. This will be my last try next month til about november as am off to italy in october...so need a holiday. Well got a feeling my af will b coming soon as had the most herendous pains today, hope it comes soon so I can get started for my embies 

Has anyone heard from victoria, think she tested day after me? Hope she got a positive 

Ems, how you feeling today honey, the 31st is creeping up then it will b your turn! Feel like since my bfn its got negative so just wanna send some good vibes out and hope we will have some lovely bfp's soon  and im really hoping what u said that good things come to those who wait is true because ive been waiting forever, or so it seems!  xxx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey ladies.....

Just checking in and sending you all some good vibes....big love xx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Batley, 

Just saw your post and yes we got a strong BFP xx

Sorry you didn't get yours poppet it's so $h!t isnt it!  

Good luck with your next round of treatment xxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

victoria - wow wow wow thats fab news im happy for you, bet your excited. Sending lots of baby dust to u and hope that baby grows nice and strong! Yeah not good to get a bfn, but only first try and keeping positive  keep us up to date with ya progress xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hi Smile

i have the IVF one which I had forgotten about until you reminded me.  Some people swear by them, have to admit now I am a few cycles along I am a bit sick of them and her voice sometimes go right through me but still occassionally sends me off to sleep.  Maybe I will dig my one out!  Thanks for the reminder.

Got mine off ebay, worth a look xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey lovely ladies, 

hope we are all feeling ok today.

Lucy you are so positive it is inspiring lets hope you go on holiday with a little magic bean growing inside you   xx

Victoria, think i have said this on another tread but congrats on your BFP   and hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy  xx

I have just had 2nd acupuncture and i have to say some of them were a bit painful tonight, nothing i couldnt handle but did say OW a few times....but just keep thinking all for a good cause so will keep going. Got next one a few days before scan to help increase blood flow to womb, so heres hoping it helps.

I have started eating brazil nuts today and am thinking of eating pineapple core, have any of you done anything to help thicken lining

am feeling nice and chilled now and got my fab DH in the kitchen cooking my tea... i am a lucky lady 

speak soon (and ladies with BFP's keep us posted)

Love em xx


----------



## Batleybump

Thanks em, and yes u are a lucky lady hope you enjoy ya tea  after my af comes and I start my scans im going to have my reiki sessions again  ive been quite lucky as base line scan is normally 4mm, then by week one its normally 8.5, then around 12 by transfer  really hope there is a little bean growing when I go for my hols then I can stuff my face wit loafds of lovely food  just invested in some pregnancy tests today which read as little as 10mIU so I can do my own test this time, dont really fancy doing a 6hr drive next time for my result. Just got to decide how many eggs we wanna thaw now as only have 10 left, just dont wanna waste any, but clinic told me I can have 2again put back if they make it to ET  xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy

Think reiki is a fab idea, i had it on Sat and am gonna book another in next week if i can, i have done reiki level 1 course so need to start doing it on myself its just finding the time.  

I find it strange that my clinic doesnt do a base line scan, i am just having 1 scan on 31st so no pressure for that one then!!! cant believe how procedures vary throughout the country (where are you by the way, i live in Preston but having treatment NHS in Manchester).

How many to defrost is a tricky decision dont know what i would do (maybe 4) but really glad they will put 2 back think i get that too this time.  good idea with pregnancy tests one long drive for you when you can do it yourself.

have a good evening (tea was yummy by the way) xx


----------



## Batleybump

I live in norwich, norfolk but my donor came from preston in lancashire, which is why we have our treatment at leicester because it was half way between us, how weird is that you live in same place as my donor, what a small world. Think we will thaw 3 then if any dont make it just replace them on same day  my clinic gives me my ET date on the day I go for my baseline scan  then I normally havve to have a scan every week to measure my lining up until ET and they like u to come in for test day & beta test, its so confusing why each clinic is so diffetent xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh my it is a small world.  I guess the procdures dont really matter it is the results that count.  You sound a lovely person and i am sure will be a lovely mum one day soon   xx


----------



## lollipops

Victoria - well done!    
Bet your thrilled . I have read that the worrying doesn't stop once your get your BFP - so I hope that the next couple of weeks past quickly so you can get to see your bundle of joy!


----------



## Victoriag

Thanks lollipops xxx

You think the the 2ww is hard trust me it doesn't get any easier waiting for the scan!,  

Love to all xxx


----------



## smile 26

thanks proncess-debbie shall have a look admittingly i've never used ebay before so i may be finding myself asking for tips before long lmao!!!!!!    xox


----------



## MiamiSunshine

Hello ladies , 

hope everyone is doing well

Yesterday i had my ET, all went well we had 2 frozen and both thawed, now the wait..   trying to take it easy this weekend..

Good Luck to everyone with scan's and ET's


----------



## hjanea

Miami sunshine-congratulations on being PUPO!

Smile-I have the Zita one too. It sends me to sleep everytime-I have to set the alarm to wake me!!!

AFM-awaiting the call to say whether thaw has been sucessful and if it has whether ET will be today or tomorrow. I hate this bit. Last time was such a nightmare as the first 3 didn't survive so they did 3 more but didn't tell me until lunchtime. I'm so hoping that doesn't happen again!!
Helen.xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning

Miami - congrats in sucessful ET make sure you take it easy and get looked after very well, lots of positive thinking    i wish you all the luck in the world xx

Helen - good luck, thinking of you and hope you get the call you want, fingers crossed    xx

Em xx


----------



## hjanea

Had the call. All the first three have defrosted well so they are going to leave them overnight and choose the best one tomorrow. Appointment is at 11.15 but she said they are busy tomorrow so there might be a wait so to go, empty my bladder and then fill it slowly whilst I wait. At least it gives my cold another day to get better-I had visions of sneezing with a full bladder and my legs in stirrups and flooding the place!! Logistically its harder for DD but nevermind if it works it'll be worth it!
Helen.xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Helen - Big Congrats on your thaw success and good luck for your ET tomorrow.  I have my thaw tomorrow.

Miami - well done on the ET.  Wishing you a easy and quick 2WW.

AFM - Terrified about tomorrow, praying it isn't over before we even get started.  With my ectopic only being 2.5 months ago, it's still quite raw and trying to find the balance between not getting too optimistic or pessimistic this time, hubby won't even talk about "what if it works" bless him.  One day at a time hey, guess that's all any of us can do.

Good luck to everyone else having scans, thaws, ETs and 2wws, hope you retain some sanity throughout. 

xx Julie xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Helen - thats great news wish you lots of luck tomorrow and a speady 2WW, fingers crossed xx

Julie - good luck with thaw tomorrow, this is my first FET and i am so worried about that part when it comes, so i hope you get fab results  .  I agree with the whole take a day at a time, otherwise you could drive yourself potty!!! lots of positive thoughts coming your way    xx

love to everyone else xx


----------



## clairec1154

Julie - Know how you feel, can't believe 9 months after getting a BFP I am back here hoping to get another one.  This game could drive us all  .

Can I ask everyone how long you keep taking the HRT for?


----------



## Batleybump

Morning ladies, hope everyone is ok! My af decided to show up today so contacted my clinic and got my baseline scan booked in for tues 24th, so should get my ET date then aswell, which im assuming will be around fri 17th june  whoop whoop, not liking these pains though my stomach feels like it is dying lol xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Claire, 

I started taking the hrt on monday this week and the dose is being gradually increased but looks like i am taking it til after the ET on 6th June, i will told how long on the 6th.

This is all new to me, big learning curve.  Hope you feeling ok , know you have alot to deal with right now   

Em xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh Lucy thats is fab news, must be great to be able to focus on it again so soon.  2nd time lucky for us both hope    xx


----------



## hjanea

Hi Claire, my clinic carry it on until otd and if bfp for some weeks afterwards-don't know how long as bfn last time.
H.xxx


----------



## clairec1154

Yep big learning curve despite everyone saying how easy FET is!  I know I have been told that my dose of HRT might be increased after ET but I forgot to ask how long too busy stressing over other things!  At least I feel more positive knowing how many of you only had 2 frosties and that they survived.  I don't wish time away but I wish today was Monday.


----------



## Batleybump

Yes second time lucky for us indeed! Will our 2ww overlap ems or will u of finished yours by then? Xx


----------



## MiamiSunshine

Hello, 

The doc told me (and reading some research) that in the last couple of years the technic of thawing has improved tremendous and with that also the quality of the embryo is being saved..hope this also keeps up your faith   knewing this info it definite gave us mayor relief but going in yesterday it definite gave me the realistic feeling of also the other side, but i left it for when i got to the clinic

The UK is even further on this than the  US  ... but as we know IVF was developed in the UK.

A bit of a panicie Q..  

Before taking my nap (so sleepy..) i noticed this morning i had a little bit of spotting?

The ET transfer yesterday was with a 6day stage embryo's could this mean a sign of implant?, I have to do my test the 30th (in 10days)

i'm staying positive...and very sleepy?? i never really nap during the day this is such a strange/ but nice feeling to be sleepppyyyyyy

MiaSun
xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Think they will overlap as if my ET happens on the 6th then will last few days of 2WW.

what are thoughts on this -  one of DH friends that he went to uni with is getting married down south on the friday 24th June which will be days after my OTD and we are meant to be going down for a few days with his best friend and wife who will be 24 weeks preg by then, and meeting up with another couple and their young son.  We have warned them that we may not go, but didnt realise that it would be so close OTD.  Just dont think i can handle a 4 days away with them if i get a dreaded BFN. My hubby is great and is not bothered if we dont end up going as he is not a close friend. I feel like i am being a drama queen and a bit guilty if i say i cant go.  Any thoughts anyone??

Em xx


----------



## Batleybump

I would say to wait til your OTD result and then decide, but your definately not being a drama queen, this is a very emotional process and its not always easy to put on a happy face when u feel like **** inside. Especially being faced with others children and others being pregnant. Either way on your results you want to make sure that if u do go its a stressfree environment and theres somewhere for u to go chill out if u need to. I mean if u are pregnant, its gonna to be a very important time for u and u will need to relax, which on the other hand could be good for u to get away. I say listen to your body and make a decision closer the time. I also read somewhere that while your going through ivf u should keep social events to a mimimum, as people ask questions and can stress u out xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Thanks Lucy, it is good to hear what someone who really understands what i am going through thinks as my family say what they think but cant empathise properly.  I do agree with you though and will put me first for once and go off my gut instincts at the time. Thanks xx


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Just a quick question, i went to my clinic today for some swabs and while i was there i told the nurse that i am on day 10 of d/r and still no sign of AF, she told me to continue with nasal spray but she also got alot of dates confused which has now made me even more confused, so am i still to continue with spray? and wiat for a period or should i have been scanned to check i was responding to the nasal spray? please can someone advice me as i am tearing my hair out but dont want to phone the clinic as i was only there this morning. 

Thank you, Holly x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Holly,

I am on buserelin injections rather than spray, but i started on 27th april and didnt get my AF until day 16 on the injections, i was worried as was meant to go to the clinic on day 13 of injecs but couldn't as AF had not arrived. I was worried sick that i wasn't responding correctly, but they said just carry on with them and then finally AF arrived.  I am now on day 5 or oestrogen tablets and am still carrying on with Buserelin until June 2nd. So i would say just carry on it must just be a side effect that it can delay AF.

hope this helps as i know how worried i was about this xx


----------



## Holly82

Em Mac- Thanx for your reply  . It is such a stressful time, and i convinced myself that i should of had a scan and not just have been send away lol but i should have asked questions while i was there so im more angry at myself to be honest. I hope my AF comes very soon so i can get on with rest of treatment, i will phone clinic on monday as i have to get swab results then also. How are you finding oestrogen tablets? x


----------



## Em Mac17

Holly 

I know what you mean i mean to ask so many questions and then think of them all in the car on the way home!!!

Every clinic seems so different as i haven't had a scan yet and i don't have one until 31st May with ET booked for 6th Jun all being well, but i am just trying to go with the flow!!!

I am ok on oestrogen so far, had 5 days on 1mg then go up to 2 mg tomorrow for 4 days then big jump to 6 mg, so maybe feeling more side effects this time next week, but so far so good.  

I hope you AF comes very soon and then stays away for a good 9 months    xx


----------



## clairec1154

Em - that is a huge difference in clinic thinking, I was started on 6mg, and then my lining wasn't as advanced I went up to 8mg, and have been told to expect an increase again on Monday.  I would say that the spotting is fine and not to worry but you could ring the clinic to confirm before the weekend for peace of mind

Holly- yes stay on the spray, I had scan and bloods before AF appeared that showed my hormone levels were too high and that if AF hadn't arrived then I had to take more drugs to make it appear!!


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Just a quickie as need to get a kip before work tonight, I went in for scan on tuesday which was day 2 for me, altho clinic said to count it as day 1 as the bleeding only got heavy in the night, so I started on progynova yesturday, but it seems that the clinics all have very different views on dosages and such, I have not had to d/r for this cycle this is my first FERC, but I was started on 4mg twice a day, so am taking 8mg then after a week so next wednesday I will go in to have another scan to check that my lining is thickening up and if so can then look at date following week for replacement, they said if not thickening I may need to increase dose or also have a patch.  I am feeling ok and quite relaxed so far altho am feeling nauseous for a while after taking drugs but this seems to be a common side oeffect of high dose progynova.
Good luck to all having scans/et etc today


Maggie
xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Yay, all 3 frosties have survived the thaw and look good.  Thank goodness, that's one worry out of the way.  ET for 2 embies on Monday.


----------



## babymiracles

Great news JulieBoo.  Good luck for Monday.

I think I am going slowly mad today.  Otd is Thursday and not feeling any symptoms at all this time so I feel like it hasn't worked.  It just feels different to before.  I hate all this waiting.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun.  I just went for a lovely brunch with a good girl friend of mine.  Now to do some cleaning!

Xx


----------



## wicks

hi girls!  do you mind if i join you?  

babymiracles - my OTD is thursday too!  and am also going stir crazy!  how many embies did you transfer?  

afm - after an icsi cycle ending last week where none of my eggs divided properly after fertilisation, im now relying on my one and only snowbaby that was frozen during my last cycle in january.  it was a 5 day B grade blastocyst, but i was told that its quality decreased after the thaw.  is that normal?
im just crossing that our 'little last chance bean' is strong enough and will be the one!    ive just counted my 6 pg tests and am just debating when to have a go with the first one!  or whether i should wait till thursday.  its just SO hard!

i hope youre all having a nice weekend!
wicks xx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Wicks, thawing can decrease quality slightly but the cells then divide again and again so it literally repairs itself as it implants  Good luck for thurs x


----------



## Em Mac17

Julieboo - thats great news, good luck for monday and lots of postive thinking for your 2ww     xx

babymiracles and wicks  - hope you both have plenty to keep you busy before thursday and wish you both all the luck in the world for your OTD and lets hope we see 2 more BFP's    xx

Em xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi can you add me in to the list dr at mo!! fingers crossed next scan on 31 may and hopefully embies transfered that week xx
gud luck to all waiting!!!!   
thanks
Danielle


----------



## hjanea

I'm PUPO with an eight cell (defrosted at 5 and did well overnight) embie that is 3 days old today. DD has already kissed my belly to make it feel welcome!!
Helen.xxx


----------



## babymiracles

Hi wicks - nice to know someone else with the same OTD! It must have been a pretty stressful cycle with the change in direction but great that you have your blast on board.  I had two blasts transferred.  The quality of them both decreased on thawing but the embryologist was fairly optimistic about them regaining their size once they were implanted (here's hoping!).  Have you had any symptoms?  I reallyhaven't this time which is slightly worrying me.  I think I might be tempted to try a preg test on Tues as I'll just go insane otherwise.  Very naughty but I think I'd rather know.  Saying that, I need to go and buy one..... 

Hope you're enjoying the sun.

Xx


----------



## babymiracles

Congrats Helen - that's great news! It's snuggling in now, and hope it makes your tummy its home for the next 9 months. X


----------



## rachel1972

hi please add me to your list , im doing a natural cycle im day 9 will upday when i know when e t will be


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Congrats on being pupo Helen   xx


----------



## wicks

Congrats helen!!!!  Welcome to the PUPO club!    the symptom spotting starts now! teehee xx

Thanks bambi for the good luck   x

Julieboo - almost ET time for you!!  Good luck hun!  Are you having one or two transfered? x

babymiracles - i thought about doing one on monday!!!  i know i shouldnt, but im still thinking about it.  DH says not to, but ive read about SO many people getting early positives.  Maybe Ill wait until Tuesday like you!    As for symptoms - just sore boobs really.  I had some night-time tummy pains a few nights ago, but hoping it was a bit of implantation cramping.  i was fine the next day.
anyway...for now, lets just hold up our banners!!!!       

hello to everyone else!
Have a lovely restful sunday!!
wicks xxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi wicks, 

Not sure if you will remember me but I think we were cycle buddies last summer?

Good see you're PUPO!  Fingers crossed for you hon xx


----------



## wicks

hi victoriag!!!!

yes!!!  i remember you hun!!  thanks for messaging me!    

have you got some super exciting news to share with me?   xx
wicks xx


----------



## Victoriag

Hey hon! 

Yeah we got our BFP on Wednesday this is second one as sadly the first ended in MMC.  We are looking at this one as a new beginning and being very positive and enjoying every minute of it xx

Glad to see you're ok, nice to see a familiar face xxx


----------



## wicks

Congrats!!!!!!      

Thats SUCH good news and im thrilled for you!  Im just hoping and praying that this time could be the one for us too.  Only had one frostie put back, and not the highest quality, but hoping it's a superbean!!    (our last one ended up the same way as yours sadly.   )

So nice to hear from a familiar face too!! Ive blown you a bubble to celebrate!
Congrats again hun, and i hope everything goes perfectly for you for the next 8 months!!   
wicks xxxxxxx


----------



## Victoriag

A www wicks thanks hon xx that made me cry! I know pathetic but it's the hormones xxx

I have everything crossed for you poppet and will be keeping an eye on you when do you test Hun xxx


----------



## babymiracles

Hi guys,

Having a bit of a rubbish day.  Have had some spotting today and lots of cramping so pretty convinced that this means it's all over again.   feeling a bit low.  I did buy a home pregnancy test kit this afternoon but I think I will be needing more sanitary towels only i really didn't think that I could buy both from the lady at boots at the same time or she'd wonder what was going on!!!  I think I might try it all the morning so at least I have an idea what is or is not happening.

Hope you're all doing ok.

Xx


----------



## hjanea

Oh no babymiracles-hope its not af  . Could it be implantation?
Everything crossed for you    .


----------



## babymiracles

I think it's too late for implantation (they said 24 to 48 hours from transfer for a blasto and transfer was last Monday).  I guess the next 24 hours will give me a good idea.  I would just like to know - hate all this waiting! X


----------



## hjanea

Did you have 2 put back?


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

BabyMiracles - Hope everything is ok and that AF stays away. I just need to tell you that I had bleeding from the day after testing through to 13 weeks when I was pregnant with my twins. Apparently its very common in early pregnancy, especially with twins. Did you have two emryos put back? Fingers crossed for you hun xx I know how your feeling x

Its very hard keeping up with everyone on here right now..

Good luck to everyone scanning, testing, thawing and transfering in the next week.

AFM - I think AF is finally here... she is teasing me a little at the moment. Think the D\R is making her arrival a little slower than usual. But I am optomistically hopeful for tomorrow's baseline.... hoping I can move onto the next phase sometime this week whch will mean just a weeks delay.. fingers crossed.

love and baby dust to all

Nikki


----------



## babymiracles

Yes, I did have two put back, so I guess that's a possibility.  Thanks Nikki - it's encouraging to hear that it might not be bad news. When I had DD I didn't bleed at all, so I guess I had assumed that it was a sign of the end. I'm going to try and take it a bit easy for the next 24 hours.  Just had fish and chips for tea so no cooking for me! There are some small positives!


----------



## wicks

hang in there babymiracles!!!  this is quite a common symptom so try your hardest to relax and stay positive.  sending huge   and   your way hun 
wicks xxxxx


----------



## hjanea

Everything crossed for you BM.
H.xxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone 

Nikki- Hope it is AF, and good luck for baseline scan tommorrow!   , we are practically at same stage in tx as my AF showed up last night so i need to phone clinic tommorrow. 

Wicks and babymiracles- Good luck for OTD or if you decide to test early   its a BFP. x

Babymiracles- I hope its a BFP when you test tommorrow. x

Helen and hjanea- Congrats on being PUPO   x

Julieboo- Good luck for ET tommorrow. x

Hi Em, Claire and rachel, hope you's are well. 


AFM- AF has eventually arrived so will phone clinic tommorrow and see what next step is! very  at mo and hope it lasts x


----------



## clairec1154

Just a quickie as I am off to bed and I will be back tomorrow to update the list and do some personals when I am hopefully PUPO    I can't believe now chilled I have been but that might change in the morning.  Please phone do NOT ring


----------



## Holly82

Hi Claire good luck for tommorrow and for your embies to be back where they belong. x


----------



## clairec1154

Thanks Holly, now decided I am not chilled I am scared, scared my 2 eggs won't survive the defrost, scared of having a negative cycle, scared of being pregnant twice in 9 months, and scared that I will go   during the 40 weeks thinking that the worst will happen again.  (Can I also add a scared about how big my (  .  )(  .  ) will get this time around, as after 19 weeks of pregnancy they grew 3 cup sizes and I haven't lost  any of that   )

I think I had better to to bed before I go   and can't sleep


----------



## wicks

well...sorry for tmi, but browny/creamy discharge this morning when i wiped.  think its definitely the start of AF  

did a test with DH just to put our minds at rest, and there wasnt even a glimmer of a line.  will test again on thursday on OTD but sure AF will be full steam ahead by then    i really dont like this game anymore.

babymiracles - how are you hun??

good luck to all having EC/ET today.

wicks xxx


----------



## hjanea

Aw *Wicks*-everything crossed that it isn't af    .

How are you *babymiracles*?

*Claire*-everything crossed for your embies   .

Hi everyone else!!

Helen.xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi All

Claire, good luck for today, I'm right there with you!

Wicks, got my fingers and toes crossed for you.

AFM - terrified about todays ET.  Panic attack just set in, had to re-paint toe nails and got at at 7am to choose something to wear (took me 2 hrs), feel sick, dizzy and have terrible wind (sorry TMI), afraid I might 'let go' at the wrong moment.  Deep breaths everywhere.  God I want a cigarette (quit 3 months ago) more than ever right now.

Catch you ladies later.

Julie x


----------



## babymiracles

Hi Claire and Julie, hope ET goes well today.  THinking of you.

I have pretty much the same situation as you, Wicks.  I did a wee stick this morning and no glimmer of a line either.  Cramps on and off, and still some spotting.  OTD is Thursday (blood test) so I'll carry on until then with the meds but not feeling hopeful.  When I had my BFPs I was +ve by this stage.  Off into work later so at least that will take my mind of it.  Its going to be a long few days until Thursday.  Hang in there Wicks, its not over yet.  

xx


----------



## hjanea

Good luck Julie!! I'm sure you'll be fine!

Everything crossed babymiracles!!


----------



## Holly82

Hi Claire and Julie, hope ET go very well today.  

Babymiracle and Wicks- Sending you's both lots of   dont give up hope yet you's both still may get your BFP.   x

hjanea- When is your OTD? x

AFM- I been asked by my clinic to start progynova today but i am only on day 3 of my period from d/r. Does anyone have any advice as i though i would start progynova when my period finished, or is this normal?

Thanx Holly


----------



## hjanea

Hi Holly-not until the 6th june!! Seems a long time to go. I'm determined to relax this week as I know I'l be stressed and dreading it next week!!


----------



## jaded

blimey i have alot to catch up on

Everything crossed babymiracles and Wicks !!

i started Progynova yesterday, and have been feeling sick since, normal? ?


----------



## Holly82

Hi jaded. 

I started progynova today and have a headache, although this could be because i am feeling rather stressed lol did you start prognova while still on your period and were you scanned first? x


----------



## jaded

hi, 
i too have had a headache since started Progynova,
my Af was on 1st may after starting Buserilin on easter sunday (24th April)

had a baseline scan last friday, and lining was thin and all ok, have another scan this fri.

i too am feeling really stressed, trying not too lol! ! !


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Holly and Jaded

I also started progynova today so it will be interesting to see how our timings work out.  I am back for a scan next wednesday.  Holly ails have a headache!  I was scanned to see if I had down regged properly before moving onto progynova but quite possible on day 3 so don't worry!

Helen are you signed off for the 2 ww again this time?

Nikki fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow that you will be able to get to the next stage asap.

Julie and Claire hope all went well for you today  


Baby and wicks, sending you lots of pm


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi 

All went went.  a 6 cell and 8 cell on board, to bad since they were defrosted at pronuclear stage on Saturday.  Dreaded 2ww now, OTD 6 Jun.  Gonna be a long wait.

Luck and love to all.
xx


----------



## magsandemma

HI all


Holly - I didnt d/r but I started progynova on day 3 also.


Jaded - I think that headaches is a side effect from the prognova too


Julieboo  -  Excellant put your feet up and take it easier, hoping for a BFP for you


Good luck to all who had ET today.


I am back at clinic on wednesday for my scan to see if my lining is thickening back up again as it should be, so fingers crossed everything will be as  it should!!  I have been feeling very nauseous with the prognova too so have been nibbling on ginger biscuits throughout the day and making sure I am eating at regular intervals which seems to be helping.


Hope everyone is well


Maggie
xx


----------



## hjanea

Julieboo-congratulations on being PUPO!-we are OTD buddies!!

Debbie-no I'm not off sick-yet!! Parents are away this week so I'm on annual leave that was booked months ago-its just fallen at the right time. I'm due back at work friday 3rd and saturday 4th. I had no intentions of being off but we were told last week that our ward is almost certain to close in a few weeks and part of me thinks b*****r it I'll ring in sick!! Will see nearer the time!

Completely off topic-hope no one minds-my sister is getting married outdoors up a mountain side in Canada in August and I'm going to be bridesmaid. Obviously a conventional long dress is out and whatever dress I find will have to be carried up there (30 min walk up hill!!). Just wondered if anyone knew of somewhere nice to look. I'm an 18 anyway and if pg will be 14 weeks by then! I found some nice ones on the debenhams website but any advice would be welcomed-I'm not really a dressing up person.Thanks.

Hope Claire got on ok?

Helen.xxx


----------



## hjanea

Oh by the way my embie is called Speckle and DD thinks it needs chocolate!!


----------



## Batleybump

Hi ladies, how are we all did you all have a nice weekend, my mum had a retirement party which was fun took my mind off all this for a few hours! Lol im off for my baseline scan tomorrow, a lovely 6hr drive for a 2minute scan xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Hjanea  - Love the name for your embie - hope Speckle is getting nice and settled for 9 months x

JulieBoo - Congrats on being PUPO

MagsandEmma - Hope the scan goes ok on Weds and that your lining is lovely and thick.

Princess-debbie hope the progynova side effects get easier for you hun x

Jaded - Good luck with your scan this Friday

Holly - I asked my clinic re Progynova and they said that they wouldn't put anyone on progynova without checking the lining was under a certain mm (she did say but I forget everything at the moment). Sounds like others have started progynova on day 3 of AF though. Hope you can put your mind at rest - maybe give your clinic a call so they can explain why they dont scan before putting you on progynova.

Baby Miracles and Wicks -     thinking of you both 

Claire how is it going? are you PUPO    

AFM Went and had my second baseline scan and my cyst has now gone and my womb lining is shrinking - still 8.1mm so back on Friday to be scanned again - hoping AF gets heavy over the next few days, TMI but never had it where its only there on wiping??!! fingers crossed. so everything is pushed out for me 2 weeks now at least. Our bodies are mysterious things!

Love and Luck to everyone 

Nikki


----------



## clairec1154

I am PUPO    two on board one stage 4 bb blast ad one not so great OTD is 1st June, so I don't have long to wait and go    very tried so will catch up tomorow


----------



## JulieBoo

Claire - Congrats on your two embies.

Thanks ladies for the well wishes.

Helen - I swear by Monsoon or ASOS.com for dresses.  A nice bold colour maxi dress, perhaps a halter-neck style (will fit nice around ever expanding boobies) would be loose, comfortable and go nicely with flats for walking up hills.  (listen to me the Army Officer with fashion advice - lol)

xx


----------



## wicks

hi girls!

congrats to the PUPO ladies!!  

babymiracles - how are you hun?  any changes?  still got my fingers crossed for us both!

afm...ive had a weird day.  after this mornings few speckles of the palest pinky/beige discharge, i saw nothing again whatsoever until about 4pm, when there was a miniscule amount of beige watery marks after wiping.  sorry for so much detail.  its nothing like AF yet, but could easily lead onto that i guess.  could it be anything else??  to be honest, if i wasnt inspecting the loo roll after every wipe, id hardly have noticed it.  im still trying to be positive and thinking that the (early) test was just too early for any potential hormone to be detected??  am i being unrealistic here? im really not sure what to think at the moment.  ive heard that some ladies test one day and see nothing, then the next day can get a positive.  lets hope thats you and i babymiracles!!!!!!    

i hope everyone else is well and has survived their Monday.  Boo to Mondays.

hjanea - ive recently bought a dress from the tkmaxx website!!  there are LOTS on there!  all sorts of shapes and sizes so might be worth a look hun xx

lots of love to all, and fingers crossed for those of us that need a bit of extra special luck right now      
wicks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi all,

Lucy - Glad you had a nice weekend.  We did too, keeping busy is always a good distraction, had my sis and her kids round my 3 year old niece is hilarious!!!

AFM - I had not got a good  day yesterday as i got told that i may be being made redundant, great timing!!! my hubby tells me to forget all about it and concentrate on TX (having a fab DH does help)

lets hope good news in only a few weeks away!! xx


----------



## babymiracles

Julieboo and Claire - congrats on being PUPO!  Prsying for those little embies that they are snuggling in and making themselves at home.

Wicks - that sounds really positive! Hope that it stays that way.  I didn't have much yesterday but unfortunately this morning has been full on AF so I have given in and have a cup of caffeinated coffee beside me as I was craving it and I think there is no hope now so I might as well.  I am sad that it hasn't worked but I'm not feeling as down as the last three times when the bfp didn't stick.  I don't know whether i'm getting hardened to it all, or whether its my bodies way of protecting me from heartache again.  DH and I are going away for half term next week so at least that will give us chance to take stock and have a think about the next steps.

Helen - have you seen any more dresses?

Hi to everyone else,

Xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi ems, sorry to hear about ya job I got made redundant two years ago its horrible but luckily got a new job in 3 days! Just had my scan all is good period nearlly finished and start progynova tablets tomorrow, transfer booked in for 10th june  xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Lucy, thats great news, you will only be 4 days behind me (all being well).

Apparently iam gonna be out of a job in July/Aug but who on earth is going to employ me in with all this going on. DH trying to tell me to be calm but its really hard and am worried this is gonna ruin my FET chances as am so stressed/worried...

sorry not a happy bunny today    xx


----------



## lollipops

Em - try not to worry , I know its not easy but try to relax and give this fet the best chance. I'm sorry its such bad timing, but please don't let this stress you , big hugs 

Well AF arrived today so I'm on the progynova tablets.
1st scan is on 3rd June!
Really hoping my one little embie survives the thaw!


----------



## Batleybump

Bless u, I wouldnt be happy with that news either. I understand where your dh is coming from as he wants u to relax for ET, but it is hard and of course your going to worry. I suppose there is not much u can do but try look for another job, can u afford to take time off with redundancy money?? This is such bad timing, as if we dont have enough bad luck and then other things get thrown in, its rubbish! Am glad our transfers are so close together and we can be here for each other  keep trying to think of positives and of your little embies and hopefully we will both get some good news for a change xxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Oh and ems if u ever want to chat about anything, no matter what it is u can always email me at [email protected]


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies

Lollipops - thats great at least you are moving along now, we will be very similar timing and you may only have one little frostie but it only takes one little one to have your bundle of joy.  A girl i used to with had ivf and it was her very last, worst one that worked and she had a healthy DS, so lets keep positive!!!   .  Thanks for the   am trying to keep chin up

Lucy - thanks so much for your lovely words, didnt think i would be on here for redundancy support as well!!! i have a policy that covers the mortgage if this happens so i am trying to think positively and i could be a lady of leisure whilst PG. But otherwise guess i will have to look for something and just not tell them about this or I would not exactly be a great candidate!!! 

Hope you all have a better day and thanks for cheering me up xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

Claire, helen and julieboo - glad all your ET's went well and i hope you are relaxing and taking it easy and i hope that your little embies are settling well    now for the rollercoaster 2ww, i hope OTD comes soon with good news for you all xx

wicks - am so sorry to hear that AF is here full on, life is so crappy at time but glad to hear that you feeling ok about it and i do think people toughen up, it is surprising how strong we all are. sending you big hugs    and have a fab break with your DH you deserve it xx

Nikki - hope things are moving on for you ok, and AF is getting going!! xx

Maggie - good luck for scan tomorrow hope you are lovely and thick    xx

jaded and princess debbie-  think my timinings must be near you guys, my clinic doesnt do baseline scan but got scan next Tuesday to see if lining thick enough for ET on 6th June. Am slightly worried as i seem to be on lower dose than others but am getting headaches and eating brazil nuts and pineapple so fingers crossed for us all xx

Holly - how you feeling the headaches arent great are they but all for a good cause xxx

AFM - well crapy week at work, went in yesterday to be told i am being made redundant in July!!! oh lovely timing feel sick with worry, my DH is being amazing but cant stop worrying. Who on earth will take on someone in this position feeling a bit overwhelmed and in desperate need to good news 

sorry a little blue feeling Em xx


----------



## hjanea

Babymiracles-I'm so so sorry honey.

Em Mac-sorry to hear about your redundancy. I may well be in the same position but I've decided to look upon it as a change for the better.

Thanks for the dress ideas. I'm going to Harrogate to look on thursday-well I was and probably still am until I popped into Mackays in my town this afternoon just to see what they had and I've bought one!!!It was £38 and reall suits me. If I don't wear it for the actual wedding it'll do for the night do and a family occasion a couple of weeks before the wedding so will get plenty of use. Its so very comfortable and shouldn't crease badly. If any of you are bored its on the M&co website-dresses and its the blue waterfall dress.
Must go and take it off now!!
Helen.xxx


----------



## wicks

babymiracles - so sorry to hear that hun.  thinking of you and sending    a half term week away sounds perfect for you both to relax and have a few glasses of vino.

helen / claire / julieboo - welcome to the PUPO madness!!  crossing my fingers for you all!

afm...well, nothings changed. no proper bleeding and the lightest bit of discharge this morning after going to the (..ahem) loo!  otherwise nothing all day again.  im a SERIOUS knicker checker at the moment and i think my colleagues think ive got some kind of water infection as im in and out of the loo continually.  even though OTD is thursday im still tempted to test tomorrow.  is that crazy?  do you think it would show an accurate result a day early?  it will be 13 days post EC.

hjanea - im going to have a look at your dress now!  

love & luck to all, and an extra extra big   for babymiracles.
wicks xxxx


----------



## jaded

ty mags and nikki

sorry to hear that babymiracles

lots of   to claire all the best

emmac17 - yes you are very close to me my Et so far is for 8th june

princess debbie - my scans are fri 27th then tues 31st then fri 3rd 

Im starting to panic as we are in london to see a west end show, on thurs 2nd and have a scan the next day, panicking if i will get back in time, or i will feel well enough to go, hubby booked after i had OHSS as a treat but then we started treatment for a FET earlier than was planned which is great, but still want my treat, feel awful and selish for feeling that way


----------



## clairec1154

Down Regulation and Waiting To Start  

                                      D/R                  FET                  OTD                  O/C


jaded                        24/04
dippymoo86              29/04
nikki.ryder                  02/05  - good luck for fridays scan  
Princess-Debbie        05/05
miffy80                      27/05
hollygla82                10/05
lulabell75
Suzie1time                      
Tessykins
rachel1972
skyline33gtst



  Lining Prep  

                                      D/R                  FET                  OTD                  O/C

jaded                        24/04                  22/05 
Samuel Jackson                                    26/05
EmMac17                  27/04                  06/06?
magsandemma



 2WW & Beyond!  

                                      D/R                  FET                  OTD                  O/C
JoannaR73                                          11/04              18/04                            
Hayley1980                                          29/04                                                
mimi29                                                20/04              02/05                
kinsky                                                  23/04              03/05                
Jesscloke                                            28/04              10/05              
Ellie20                                                28/04              11/05              
victoriag                                              06/05                18/05              
babymiricles                                      16/05                26/05                
wicks                                                  17/05                  ?                      
MiamiSunshine          15/04              19/05                30/05                
Sarah4eva                16/04              17/05                31/05                
ClaireC1154              19/04              23/05                01/06                
hjanea                                                21/05                06/06                
JulieBoo                                              19/05                06/06


----------



## clairec1154

I think I have read the last 12 pages and written the right information on you hall of fame, shout at me if you need things changing.


Been busy today, so havent had time to think and another busy day tomorrow.  Only 8 days to go   I woke up in the night feeling weird and having cramps and I have felt weird, slightly drainned today, which is what I remember from last time so I hope this is   signs


----------



## Em Mac17

OOOh Claire i hope you are having the same feelings and you get your BFP!!!   

jaded - do not feel awful for feeling that way you deserve your treat after all this and deserve to enjoy every min of it, i really hope you feel well and it will be a nice distraction for you, just try to look forward t it xx

wicks - oh i can imagine that you want to test early i did last time when i got my BFN but Af had arrived. its your call and i wish you all the luck in the world for a BFP    xx

helen - i am starting to think that i hate my job anyway so it may also be a good thing and money is not everything we will manage and i have my lovely DH to help me through this. glad you got your dress is nice when you just happen to find something that looks good (well i think so as i hate shopping!!)

night all Em xx


----------



## clairec1154

Em - don't worry about finding a new job in your position. A few girls did it on my last cycle and just didn't tell the new employer! I know that people we employ have to work 26 weeks before they get entitlements but government pays out if your not. You could always temp or cover maternity!


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi Claire could you update me please, i have fet on Thursday 26th, thank you x

Hope all you girls are doing ok, sorry the short post but off to bed as tired girl tonight xx

Sam xx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi ladies,

How are you all, I thought I would pop in cos I missed you xxx

It looks like some of you are having a very difficult time at the moment xx.    . I keeping taking s loom at your posts to see how you're getting on xxx

Love to all and I am truly wishing you all the luck in the world for your OTDs xx

AFM wellive gone from wait to another and driving myself crazy withover analysing symptoms etc xx. Why does this process havetombe so hardall the time xx 

Still PMA PMA PMA xx

Love to all 

Na night xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie, been feeling quite down in the dumps expecting to have an abandoned cycle on Friday if AF didn't turn up (Last time for 9 mnths hopefully).
Well it would appear after a jog round the park tonight she is finally making a proper appearance so all could be rescued for Friday's scan!! 
Hopefully means my plan is just pushed out by two weeks so will probably now be the last of us to have transfer and the dreaded 2ww. Hope some of you will stick around to hold my hand!! 

Sorry for the me post - its so not like me!

Will do personals and catch up with everyone tomorrow

Lots of love an baby dust to all especially those on the 2WW

Nikki
x


----------



## hjanea

Claire-thanks for the update-that BFP list looks great!!

Nikki-really pleased AF has finally arrived. I'm sure some of us will hang around for you.

Em-I did think afterwards that what I wrote seemed a bit flippant. I've just got to the stage now where I feel that completing my family is my priority in life and work has to pay the bills but isn't my life anymore-it was before I had DD but I found that my priorities really changed when I had her. Perhaps you will feel the same?

I had lots of those pre-af slight cramps yesterday and sore boobs which I know is down to the progesterone. Trying to think about other things but really struggling to. I had hoped that I wouldn't get so obsessed this time but I suppose that theres so much riding on little Speckle that I can't help it. Its very strange-normally I am a planner and imagine how things are going to be in the future but as it is almost definate that my job will change, possibly drastically, I'm finding it hard to think more than a day ahead and although I have some ideas about work I can't properly look into anything until I find out what the Trust have to offer. I feel very much as if I'm in limbo and have nothing under control.

Sorry if that was a bit deep but I think I just needed to acknowledge it to myself.

Helen.xxx


----------



## wicks

Morning girls!

Hooray for AF nikki!!! Fab news for you Hun.

Helen - the AF cramps & sore boobs are good. Try not to worry & keep up that positive attitude. I think we're all struggling to deal with more than one day at a time at the moment. We're all here for you Hun!

Victoriag - is everything ok sweetie? Which part are you waiting for Hun?? I can imagine that if I ever got that far I'd secretly worry every single day until the little person was born, but youve got to keep that strong positive head on!! You got your bfp & that happened because it was supposed to!!! Let me know how you're getting on old buddy! You can always inbox me too. Much love! X

ET tomorrow Sam! Will be thinking of you! 

AFM...I didn't do an early test this morning. I'm waiting until tomorrow, which still seems so early compared to other people's OTDs. It'll be 14dpEC. Any discharge seems to have stopped but so have my sore boobs. Hope that's not a bad thing. I'm dreading that test in a way as I'll no longer be pupo. Obviously I'd rather be pregnant, but still not feeling overly hopeful.

Hope everyone else is ok & keeping their chins up!
Lots love
Wicks xxxxx


----------



## clairec1154

Wicks - I think you are testing as early as I will be testing next week at 5 day blasts and 10 days after transfer so thats 15dpEC?  I was told that we had to have bloods taken as it might be to early for pee sticks?

Victoriag - I am reading your posts on the P-club board.  I know when I get my BFP, I will be there with you, as it's going to be a long 40 weeks for me.

Helen - same here with the symptom spotting, I already looked at Dr Google even through I know what they are!!  

Right off to work for a really long day of boring meetings.

Sam -     for tomorrow x


----------



## MiamiSunshine

Hello Ladies, 

Sorry have not been writing since the ET much, the inlaws were in town and we had to tell them otherwise they might have wondered why i was resting so much..It was definite awkward as they kept on talking about grandchildren   but the term PUPO gave me a different look at it..as we are PUPO..(such a cute term..)

wow 7dys have gone by so quick..

I'm trying to catch up on all the posts but there are a lot.. love the forum!

Julie Boo & Claire congrats on being PUPO, Claire at the end i decided not to call the office regards the very early spotting, i did some research and bc the embie was a 6dy old one (when frozen) and normal spotting could occur within the 24 to 48hours after ET..i decided to not think otherwise and stay positive with the thought the embies were past 5days...

Samuel J Good Luck tomorrow with your ET send you   s and  

Babymiracles so sorry to hear  

Anyone with FET in the 2ww feels also super tired? especially afternoon? but onthe other hand feeling also as if one can conquer the world but you know you cannot because being in the 2ww? and better to take it easy..i feel like i want to work out Ughh not that i work out a lot but i have this urge 

WIshing everyone a happy Wednesday and good luck with tests and upcoming ET's


MiamiSunshine


----------



## JulieBoo

Miami -  I know just what you mean.  Because my body doesn't feel so sore and swollen due to FET instead of all that prodding and poking during a fresh cycle, I feel pretty normal.  I am super tired though and I've read that the progesterone is to blame for that.  But it's a gorgeous 25 degrees here in Germanland and I'm desperate to go to the outdoor pool to read, sunbathe and swim, but I don't think swimming comes very highly recommended in the 2ww.  I've gained so much weight since we started IVF (about a stone) and I'm desperate to work some of it off, especially as I'm so used to being so active in the Army.  I just keep telling myself that 2 weeks less exercise isn't that long, for the ultimate prize at which point I won't care if I'm fat after that. I could settle on long walks with the dogs, but that in it's self is making my hayfever worse, which brings on sneezing fits and then I'm worried I'll sneeze the embies right out of there. So frustrating!

Wicks - My fingers and toes are crossed for your test tomorrow.

Helen - I understand how you feel, this whole process on it's own is enough to handle without work worries.  I'm a strong believer in fate and that everything happens for a reason.  I'm sure you'll find the silver lining to your cloud eventually, but in the mean time, try to take one day at a time, focus on what makes you happy right now, not tomorrow, everything will work out in the end. xx

AFM - I've been so so so bad, I am an ex smoker who quit just before I started IVF in March, every day has been so tough as both neighbours smoke and I can smell the sweet nectar wafting from their garden into mine.  I broke and lit one up, I didn't inhale, just stood there with it burning in my hand (reminded me of being a teenager again, trying to look cool), but I'm terrified that I might take it a step further next time.  I don't want to go back to patches, because they still contain nicotine, but I just don't know what to do.  I'm currently at home permanently and I'm climbing the walls with nothing to do. I can't go out and do anything cos I don't speak German and I have zero friends here ... arghhhhh.  Thank god for ******** and FF's website where I can rant on ... urm like now ... sorry.

xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hiya all

Wicks - will keep everything crossed for you for testing tomorrow and pray you get a fab BFP    will be thinking of you xx

Helen- dont worry about what you said i didnt take it as flippant, i have found out now that i finish work in 4 weeks!!! eek but did not like it anyway and had to drive 50 miles to get there twice a week so i wont miss that.  I am trying to remain positive and think that everything happens for a reason so it will all work out in the end, hope the same goes for you. xx

samuelJ - good luck for tomorrow hope all goes well for you and you are PUPO very soon   x

miami - lets hope that the reason that you are tired is that your little embies are nestling in nicely, when is OTD?? fingers crossed and lots of babydust for you  xx

victoria - how are you doing you lovely PG lady? hope you feeling ok and you have a stress free 8 mnths xx

julie- does not sound easy for you at the moment stuck not being able to do much no wonder you are craving a smoke, but be strong and resist it will be worth it in the end.  The 2ww awful but have to get through that to get your lovely BFP, so i hope that you will be getting nice and fat soon   .  keep smiling    xx

hope everyone else is having a good day    Em xx


----------



## Em Mac17

claire- sorry just seen your message, thanks for advice, i have great DH and redundancy policy to fall back on so hopefully i will be PG sat with my feet up watching daytime TV until temp work comes along.  hope you ok today xx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi ladies, 

How are you all doing on this beautiful day!

I just wanted to jump on and say hello again all is good for me so far, I'm extremely tired and feel sick almost all the time but I'm not complaining xx

Wicks good luck tomorrow poppet I will be watching this thread like a hawk x. I pray that you get that BFP XX

Anyway Rufus, my dog is giving me puppy eyes to take him for a walk and swim at the beach xxx

See you later my lovely ladies xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Helen and Em just wanted to jump in with my work woes.  My job is very stressful for me and hate it.  While not facing immediate redundancy am going through a consultation and work for the NHS so times are not good.  Consultation ends Friday so will also be making some big decisions.  Completely feel trapped in my job as i can't see how I can juggle a new job and ivf.  Lately tho have been thinking as you say about temp work or fixed term contracts perhaps where it is less of a problem being honest about the situation.  I hope that everything works out for you both.  I need to be brave and make some changes in my life I think although easier said than done  

Good luck hunnies xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Batleybump, sorry to g/c thread but I am also having FET in the next couple of weeks and see we started with the same amount of snow babies (15) and both used 5 of these in our first cycle.  How many do you think you will defrost in the next batch? Xxx


----------



## clairec1154

Oh yes the tiredness in the afternoon sounds good ladies.  After my fresh cycle I would fall asleep at 11am and wake up at 4pm before going back to bed at 8pm    I am currently like a sauna (I am normally frozen!), woke up with lower backache, having some twinges and craps and today some CM.  All of wish I remember from 9 months ago, so I am      just wish it wasnt my twins due date next week. Sadly life goes on however hard this all is


----------



## magsandemma

HI all


Finding it hard to keep up with everyone on here, am reading all the posts just not getting the time to reply properly.


Claire  -  Sorry this must be such a hard time for you, hoping you get your BFP


Wicks  -  I hope you get a nice BFP this morning


Victoria  -  Hope the nausea eases a little for you altho its a good sign!!


Miami  -  Hoping the next 7 days go nice and quick for you too


Julie  -  Well done on resisting the smoking must be very hard for you


AFM  -  Went in for scan yesturday and all is good my lining is 8.6mm so I am continuing on the progynova 8mg and adding in the cyclogest on saturday morning, then I should get the call on tuesday morning to say how my little embies are doing, just hope they survive the thaw so we can have transfer on tuesday, seems a bit more reall now but like some of you ladies have been saying this doesnt feel like we are doing much in comparison to a fresh cycle, feels a bit weird really.
Can I ask have you ladies taken time out of work for the 2ww, I have taken the full two wks off sick in the past but I am now thinking that I may just have the first week off this time as I am not sure it made much difference and also I drive myself crazy knicker watching and symptom spotting!!


Good luck to all who are scanning today and also to those testing today!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi debbie, we are going to thaw 3, and if any dont make it we will replace them on same day, its so difficult to know what to do, the thought of having none left is so scary :s what about u how many will u thaw? Did your first thaw get to blasts? Xx


----------



## clairec1154

Mags - This time round I have been carrying on as normal, my clinic said (and said last time) you can't make them fall out and nothing will change the outcome but don't lift heavy items.  Have to say I feel a million times better at this stage after transfer than I did last time I lacked energy from after EC and didn't regain it until 13 weeks!!  

Victoria - Did you just know you were going to get a BFP?  I had a conversation with a friend yesterday that has a 16 week old baby and she says she just knew that she was pregnant with child number two.  Have to say I feel the same as her   it's not the drugs making me feel like this, I like the new PMA it has given me


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Claire,


Honestly yeah I knew I told my mum on the Sunday before and we tested on the Wednesday however then had a complete panic  the Monday and Tuesday before because I thought I'd jinxed it for being too cocky!

Fingers crossed for you hon x


----------



## babymiracles

Hi folks,

Did a wee stick this morning which was still negative so I phoned the clinic and they have agreed that I can stop the meds. Apparently the wee stick is normally d18 and I'm only d15 but it was first response so sure something would have shown up.  And I am bleeding and don't feel pregnant. The last three times when I got bfps I did feel preggers so agree with what you've said Claire, but I don't think it's always the case as didn't notice anything with dd before I did the test.  Maybe there was less symptom spotting then as that was a natural conception - who knows. 

So, time for a nice glass of wine tonight.


Wicks - really hope you get a bfptoday!

X


----------



## Victoriag

Baby Miracles,

Sorry to hear your news xxx Enjoy that glass or two of wine tonight xx HUGE HUGS xx


----------



## hjanea

Sorry babymiracles   .

Good luck Wicks    !

I too didn't feel anything with DD that I noticed at the time though I was unbelievably tired-I put it down to a big night out. When I still had the 'hangover' 4 days later thats when I tested. However I did have a chem pg nearly 3 years ago. I tested 2 days before af was due-bfp but it was gone in 5 days. I knew then because my boobs were so very sore and smells was my main thing. Everything smelt really intense and I remembered that from being pg with DD. Hope this time next week my nose is on overdrive!!!

Helen.xxx


----------



## Victoriag

Wicks xxx   

Hope all is ok xxx


----------



## MiamiSunshine

Hi Ladies, 

Still have not figured out how to properly reply to all, but thinking of all of you!    

Baby Miracles sorry to hear the news thinking of You and enjoy that glass of wine   

JulieBoo after your reply I emailed the nurse at my clinic as she never mentioned anything about pools, I know hot baths/ Spa’s are a big No..she just replied to me and told me Pool dipping is ok to do, just no”fat Burning swimming” . We are off the Spain tomorrow and was looking fwd to wet my paws..  Do you think the weight gain is due to holding fluid? It definite felt in the last 1 1/2week I lost my waistline and I’m scared to suck.

By the Way my doctor tells all his patient that you may have a cup of coffee a day, I initially started with tea, but I noticed when clearing the bladder the same “ “perfume” occurs as when I was drinking coffee. Due to the constipation, I decided to go back to my morning ritual half a cup of coffee in the morning i think i have peace with that just making sure to drink xtra water for the coffee

Wicks hope all is going well    

Sam hope the ET went well   

EmMac17 thank you for the babydust, I think I slept in it last night   

VictoriaG wishing all the best with this exciting journey

Clairec the sauna sounds heading in a good directions..go embies..go embies..

MagsandEmma thank you so far no complain, I just need to keep on reminding that I need to take it easy and I tend to take the progesterone rockets too late..as i want to wait till after #2 (morning) You gave me a big smile with your “knicker watching and symptom spotting” it is so true. But what I had during my fresh cycle in Feb I have not had this cycle! Regards work; I work from home, my feeling says depending how intense your work is it is nice to have the distraction but you have to keep in mind not to overwork the body as you need the energy to creat an environment for the embies. I can only do 1 patient a day and I might do some distant healing, but the distant sessions go on my own time and depends on how I’m feeling. My husband does not even like me to have 1 patient he just wants me to take a break for the 2WW (but i can't in the 2nd week) I hope this will help you a bit with other experiences from other ladies.

Sending you all


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, hope today is a good one, 

Wicks - thinking of you lots     xx

babymiracles -so sorry hunni, big hugs     and forget a glass of would go for the bottle!!! xx

miamisunshine- have a lovely time in spain, relax and unwind xx

maggie - my thoughts are exactly like yours at the mo, I am having scan on Tues, but then i am worried that little embies wont survive the thaw on June 6th. FET does seem bizarre as i have had so little contact with clinic compared to fresh cycle, thats why i came on here to help me from going mad on my own!!!  I took 2 weeks hols from work last time for 2ww but am just having the first week this time then going back.  Lets hope it is last time for us both    xx

princess-debbie - hiya, sorry to hear that work is rubbish for you to, but i am starting to think that whatever happen happens for a reason and maybe me not working here anymore (when i dont like it anyway) maybe a god send!!! it is just not good having something else to worry about ontop of all this, but i hope all works out for you in the end and you end up PG and doing something you enjoy xx

Claire - you sound like you are being so strong considering, i rally hope that you are right and that your symptoms are a really good sign and you are telling us good news very soon.  The good PMA is great and inspiring!!   xx

AFM - am now up to 6mg of oestrogen tablets as they have building does up slowly, but am just having headaches and weirldy my legs ache has anyone else noticed this. I went to bed last night and they were really aching, i thought it was very strange and just wondered if anyone else had notice this as well, or am i just odd??

love to all xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi lucy and princess-debbie, 

are you both private or NHS as no one has ever discussed with us how many to defrost. We have 8 frosties and think are just getting 2 out then more if these dont survive.  It amazes me how different things seem to be all over the country.

Hope you both having a good day, it is miserable here and raining but nearly bank holiday weekend and its my grandmas birthday and we are taking her to a swanky hotel in the lake district for afternoon tea on sat so cant wait for cake!!!

love Em xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi ems, my treatment is on the nhs, and we get as many goes free as we have eggs so that is why we dont want to use too many at once, though we did find our own donor and changed clinics to one situated halfway between us, but think I am still on the 3yr waiting list at our old clinic for egg donor so not sure if we r entitled to this seein as we got our own donor? So confusing. I cant wait for weekend either, hope u have a lovely time  xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy, 

that is all very confusing, can see why you only want to defrost a few at a time though.  Lets hope you have 2 lovely healthy ones this time. Are you having to take meds with this go, how are you feeling?? I m just getting headaches then weirdly my legs are aching at night (wish i could say its from too much exercise but sadly no!!) 

Have you anything nice planned this weekend?? xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi Ladies looking for some advise really if poss!!! 
should know answers really as this is the 9th time but wanting some reassurance please??!
My FET is due next week some time possibly fri 3rd June and i am wanting to go to a caravan park on the mon 6th June with dh and dd.  I have rang unit who have said np.. but i am scared! i dont want to jepordise anything because finacially now there is no more treatment so i am praying and praying it works... Now they said all should be well but dont go into the swimming pool? because of hygeine reasons. i got to not to have intercourse then it was fine to then some one said swimming is fine... I am going to a caravan park so will be exercicing and with dd 5yrs old well lol no sitting down feeling sorry for my-self... so can any 1 advise what they think.. i am now thinking i should go away the following monday but then im scared in case af shows....
Gud luck to all waiting and wicks for today and   to all who need them!! 
and can i just say that that board looks fantastic for them BFP's so keep it up!!!! 
thanks you 
Danielle
xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Yeah im taking progynova x4 tablets a day and start pessaries 5days before transfer, but im quite fortunate as dont seem to have any side effects apart from sore boobs  dont think ive ever had a headache in my life but im sure its not nice for u, hope it doesnt ruin your weekend! Just having a relaxing weekend I think, seem to feel really tired this week  I really hope my 2embies are ok and stick this time xxxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi Skyline - This is confusing isn't it, your get advice which is contradicted either on googling or by someone else and you just don't know what to do for the best.  I guess the safest thing would be to stay in bed for 2 weeks, but then someone else will say you need to at least get your blood pumping.  So my advice is this; consider how you will feel if you get a BFN, will you look back on something you did or didn't do and put the blame on it, if so, don't do it, not because it probably has any effect on a pos or neg result, but just to help you maintain some sanity should the worse happen.  I've read that very little you do will really effect the outcome, considering that in early pregnancy many people don't even have a clue at this stage and are carrying on with life as normal.  Speak with your Doctor and follow his/her advice alone, remember they want the perfect outcome for you (and their stats) too.  Personally I would go on my holiday, take gentle walks, paddle in the pool and enjoy the distraction from the 2ww, but I'm confident in my opinion that what will be will be regardless and won't beat myself up about it.  It has to be your choice Hun. x


Em Mac - I have had very little progesterone symptoms this time, except for the bloating and windypops.  But I remember last time (when I had a BFP) I had some aching in my thighs when I got the AF type pains.  Don't think it's anything to worry about.


Miami - thanks for the advice.  I think the weight is about 50% water, the rest is fat, probably because I'm eating more than I'm burning off.  I'm just going to have to come to terms with it, and promise faithfully to work it all off if things don't work out before we start any new cycle, else I'm gonna wind up looking like a weeble.  Have a lovely time in Spain, I'm so jealous.


Babymiracles - so so sorry honey.  Enjoy your wine. x


Maggie - Good luck with your thaw, fingers crossed you are PUPO by this time next week and riding along on the crazy train with us.  Last time I took off the first week and went back to work for the second, it helped no end in the final week of waiting, which I think is the worse and longest week ever. (until you get the BFP and then you're waiting for the first scan, which is way worse for knicker checking and stressing than the 2ww I think).  This time I'm not working at all and I'm climbing the walls, I've never hoovered and polished so much.


Wicks - still thinking about you. 


AFM - Starting to feel little niggles in the AF pain region today, trying not to read anything into it.  Definitely peeing at least once an hour and had a small wave of nausea earlier.  Of course this all means nothing, but in true IVF style I just happen to be noticing everything.


To everyone else - Hiya, keep smiling.


----------



## wicks

hi girls...

BFN for me im afraid.  and my browning spotting has started up.  third time not so lucky after all  

babymiracles - so sorry to hear its the end of the road for you too.  sending you huge hugs xx  

love to the rest of you - ill be keeping an eye on you all!!     

hugs
wicks xxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Oh wicks I'm so so so sorry xxx

Why does it have to be so hard this journey xx

I wish i could do or say anything that could help at the moment xx

Much love xx


----------



## Em Mac17

I am sure they will stick this time, we will get BPF's together   .  the headaches are not too bad just annoying more than anything and some women seem to really struggle with side effects so think I am getting away with it quite lightly.  
lets hope in a month we are both jumping for joy   .

have a fab bank holiday weekend, are you off for 3 days?? xx


----------



## Batleybump

Not sure about jumping for joy....but maybe happily resting lol. Yeah I have all bank holiday weekends off, just hope the weather improves as it keeps raining here  have a lovely weekend too xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Wicks i am so sorry for you hunni, take care of yourself     xx


----------



## Em Mac17

well yes i will the jumping to my DH and i will cheer him on from the sofa!!!  rubbish weather here to, but looking forward to a nice long weekend xx


----------



## jaded

sorry to hear that wicks   to you


----------



## Batleybump

What meds are u taking ems? And your appointment on tuesday is that for a scan to make sure ya womb lining is thick enough? Do u know how many embies your thawing yet? Xxc 2weeks tomorrow, im so excited  xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Evening ladies,

Am in an NHS clinic for the most part but paying for the treatment to skip the three year waiting list.  All stuff to do with embryos and the transfer is being done by a private clinic.  Last time they recommended defrosting five as they were going to take them to blast. Not quite sure what we will do this time.  I can't take the chance of none making it as I have to have an additional op before each cycle now so really would be a lot of hassle to abandon....

Xxx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Wicks


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Wicks and Babymiricles sorry and big hugs   x


----------



## Batleybump

Evening debbie, you say u thawed 5 last time, did any make it to blast and how many did u have transferred? I found my donor through a website called sofeminine because we also didnt want to wait on the 2/3 year waiting list but all of our treatment is free, we just had to pay for our donors travel expenses xx


----------



## Holly82

Wicks and babymiracle- So sorry   x x


----------



## JulieBoo

Wicks - huge hugs. So sorry.  Take some time for yourself now and I hope the pain softens quickly. xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Yes two made it to blast, one early and one hatching and we had both transferred xx


----------



## clairec1154

So sorry to read the results wicks and babymiracle    dont give up on your dreams    and we are all here if you want us


----------



## lollipops

Yay! well done Debbie! Hope you will be getting a bfp soon!


----------



## nikki.ryder

BabyMiracles and Wick -     Sorry to hear your news     Hope you enjoyed that Glass of wine last night BM. xx

Just a quickie from me... had my scan today and it went well, start progynova tomorrow and ET scheduled for the 15th June.....

Back later for personal's

x


----------



## clairec1154

after all the worry that your cycle would be cancelled, YIPPEE!!!


----------



## jaded

Had my first lining scan today, and i am 10.5cm, FET not till 8 June, now worried whats happening from here


----------



## Sarah4eva

Clairec thats good news     

Babymiracles and Wicks- so sorry hun, I know this road is just so tough   

Hope the rest are doing ok.

AFM I started testing early and have been getting BFN's. Today is 13dpo and still BFN. My OTD is on Tuesday but that will be 17dpo so i'm sure at 13dpo there would have been a slight pink line. I'm also using those internet cheapie ones so it should of detected it. I'm guessing i'm out.

I thought i'd take it better than I am, I honestly feel lost and don't know where to go from here. Both Fets I had 8 cells embryos put back and it was  BFN and I now have 6 cell frozen ones, and after the get thawed they might lose cells so they won't be so good. Why waste money on numerous FETs, next time i'll just have a fresh cycle. An icsi is so expensive though and have to go abroad. 

I am thankful for having my DD but really wanted a sibling for her. I feel like it's unfair for her to be alone. I was raised as an only child and I hated it. All my friends and cousins had siblings except me. But also I feel like my life is on a stand still. On Tuesday gonna book my 2 week holiday o Turkey, that should help put my mind off it for a bit. Sorry for the long post but really needed to.


----------



## Sarah4eva

forgot to mention on 10dpo in the evening I had a very very faint positive it was pink, then 11dpo with fmu I had a very visible pink line, mum and DH saw it and I even took a pic of it. And after that they've all been BFN's. Have been using the same brand. Maybe a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## clairec1154

Sarah - hang on in there OTD for you isn't until Tuesday that is still (Fri, sat, sun, mon, tues) 4/5 days to go.  My clinic told me that I had to have bloods for the FET as hormone levels are really low compared to fresh cycles when I was given a pee stick.  It isn't over until it is over so step away from the sticks enjoy the bank holiday weekend and worry about it on Tuesday, after all that is why we have an OTD


----------



## rachel1972

hi sarah , i know what you mean about wanting a sibiling for dd and life being on hold , i feel the same i was an only child for most of my childhood also, but its not as  if we arent trying and you are still under 35? aren't you.  Have a lovely holiday.

rachel x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Lol lollipops was talking about the last cycle but hoping the defrost goes well this time too!


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

Lucy - i have been on buserelin injects for 4 and half weeks and almost 2 weeks of oestregen tablets. My appoint on Tues is to check thickness of womb lining, so quite nervous about that.  Cant believe that ET could be a week and half away, very exciting.  I have no idea about how many to defrost dont think we get a choice but will ask more when i go on Tues.  No long and we will be PUPO!!! xx

Debbie-  lets hope your little embies do well this time, have you decided how many to defrost yet?? where are you up to, what is potential ET date?? good luck xx

AFM - had acupuncture again today then she wants to do next one on the morning i have ET!! cant believe the end is in sight  
have a fab weekend  all 

Em xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi all, 

Bmiracles - big hugs so sorry to hear     take care if yourself xx

sarah - i agree with Claire try to stay positive it aint over til its over, so wait til Tues and try not to toture yourself til then (easier said than done i know).  As for your remaining frostie, i knew someone who tried several times and always got BFN but then with the 1 last (worst) frostie she got her DS, so never give up hope, it only takes 1 little one  to work.  Sending you lots of babydust  and positive thoughts    and hope you get a fab surprise on Tues xx

Jaded - that sounds like a great thickness, try to keep chin up and have a lovely bank hols weekend   x

AFM - had acupunture again today hoping to help get lining nice and thick for Tues scan, am feling quite nervous about it.

have a great long weekend everyone 

love to all Em xx


----------



## melb

numerous weak positives since began testing. Last Sunday 4 negative tests and started to bleed. I have no need to wear protection but have had bleeding all week. tested again and have had 3 positives. Had on board a 6 yr old 4 day embie going to blasto. Has anyone got any advice or experience of this . I have had numerous ivfs with 4 biochemical results and I'm aware this isn't now a chemical pregnancy, but equally it is something I have never experienced before.Help.......


----------



## Batleybump

Evening Ems, good luck on tuesday im sure allrw will be ok, it is nerve racing though i got my first week scan on mon 30th so im hoping my lining is getting there, just think in two weeks from now we will both be pupo have a good weknd and enjoy lots of tea and cake! xxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi everyone

Wicks and babymiracle sending lots of    hope your both looking after yourself  

Just to update you, our one little frosie survived the thaw and is now with me, otd is 9th June.

Good luck to all takin tests soon for going for scans etc as wont be on for a few days as were away for the weekend xx

Take care all

Sam xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Em I am very much taking one step at a time.  In my first cycle of FET we had to abandon due to lining issues so need to get through that first before I can think too much further ahead!  
Ten day scan to check lining is on Wednesday.  Xx

Have a relaxing weekend and hopefully next week will see good thick linings for us all


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies   , 

well I will be eating lots of scrummy cake and scones today living it up in the lakes and send all of us lots of thickening thoughts   so hopefully we will be all be a bit nearer next week.

Am feeling a big mixed bag of emotions part of me feels excitied and then the other part of me that wants to protect myself is nervous (and knackered as stupid recovery truck woke me up at 5.30am!!!)

have a fab weekend my lovely ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi samuel

yeahhhhh so glad to hear that your little embie is now on board and back where it belongs, i wish you a speedy 2WW and a lovely BFP at the end of it.

love Em xx


----------



## lollipops

Princess Debbie - doh! Oops! Sorry! I'm a plonker sometimes! Good luck for this cycle too though!


----------



## jaded

all the best samuel.
and thanks Em they said anything over 8cm is what they are looking for and apparently mine has a triple layer lining  
hope it stays like it and that it is a good sign,

Hope everyone else is ok, bit quiet on here today.


----------



## clairec1154

Oh triple layer lining sounds like a chocolate bar yummy for your frosties  

Sam congrats on being PUPO


----------



## JulieBoo

Claire - and I thought I was obsessed with chocolate ... lol.


----------



## clairec1154

Julie - it was all your talk about chocolate that made me think of it honest   Great post about the amount of caffeine on the other thread.  I am glad that I don't think tea and coffee!!


----------



## clairec1154

General question - how many days will you be on OTD and are you doing HPT or HCG levels?  I am getting worried that I have lost all my PMA    I had blasts transfered on Monday 23rd so does that make me 6dp or 7dp and what ever the code for 5 day blasts are


----------



## Batleybump

Morning Ems, hope you had a lovely time at the lakes and had lots of scrummy cake  just been for my first scan this morning and after only 6days of taking estrogen tablets my womb lining is already 9.2mm  am happy with that! Hope all goes ok for you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Lucy that is great news I really hope I follow suit 2moro, am feeling quite nervous as have had so little contact with clinic this time and this is my first scan so i have been having all these drugs for weeks and just want to know they have been doing their job right, fingers crossed   .

I had a fab day in the Lakes thanks, ate lots of naughty things which were scrummy, so back on WW for me I think (god i hate diets) 

When are you back now? do you have another scan nearer the time?

Hope you have had a lovely bank holiday weekend.

loads of love Em xx


----------



## Batleybump

Corr thats sounds good I love cakes and chocolate, not good for the waistline but who cares lol. Yeah I have got to go back one more time on tues 7th, 3days before FET just to make sure everything is still ok, feel like I spend my life in that bloody clinic. Am glad u had a lovely relaxing weekend, bet it done u the world of good, and im sure all will be just perfect with you tomorrow  is your transfer on the 6th? And just one question....what day of u cycle do u normally have your transfee as in my last cycle it was day 31, and this tine its day 20, does that make a difference, as was worried the nurse worked it out wrong last time  xxxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Great news Lucy, wow that grew quick, hope mine is as good!  Good luck to you tomorrow Em x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

This thread has gone a bit quiet and I have not even had ET yet!

Claire, last time OTD was two weeks after blast transfer, think they were maybe being a bit cautious tho x


----------



## lollipops

Lucy - that's a juicy lining! Yay!

Em mac - glad you had a lovely relaxing break! 

Afm -  lining scan on Friday. Hope mines thickening nicely.x


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi, can i join in please... 
i have a scan tomorrow to see if i can get embies transfered this week... hopefully fingers crossed! the lining thick enough! 
Gl all 
xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Welcome skyline, a fellow pcos and ohss sufferer!

A big juicy lining week for us all let's
hope  

Xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Thanks and fingers crossed xxx
Babydust to all 
Danielle 
Xxx


----------



## MiamiSunshine

Good Morning Ladies, 

Just got back from our trip last night, it was fantastic! and in a way good to have a break from the wait..and get some sunshine..

so sorry to hear Wicks and Babymiracles  

Nickyryder congrat on having a date scheduled for ET that is fantastic news..

Tested officially on Monday and we have a BFP wow..

but will tell you my naughty story and how your mind is working when test early.
friday night we went for dinner, and my boobs were painful other than that i did not feel really anything..
Saturday morning came around and i had brought xtra  tests so decided i do a test in the morning immediate a dark line showed up and nothing else, much disappointed i placed the test back in the packaging and left thinking about that having a BFN, but i guess why i don't feel anything just weird about my boobs..was planning already when to go to most likely Norway for a detox retreat before heading back home this summer..

than an hour later walked back into bathroom, and checked again, i almost fainted seeing a faint line and had a big smile on my face..

i was naughty enough to test early and that is what happened..your mind definite plays games..

did my official test yesterday and that was an even stronger line  

Everyone good luck this week


----------



## JulieBoo

Congrats Miami - so chuffed for you! xx


----------



## hjanea

Congratulations Miamisunshine!!!

Claire-I had a 3dt on sat 21st and OTD is 6th june-thats 16 days after. So 19 days in total I suppose. The embryologist said the embies were frozen on day 2 and that defrost day(friday 20th ) didn't count so that made saturday the 3rd day. I'm supposed to take my pee in for the official test but of course I shall be testing at home too. Last time that appointment just seemed like a waste of petrol as I already knew it was a bfn but they had to officially use their own peesticks! Hope it'll be better this time!
How are you feeling about tomorrow? Are you a hpt or blood-sorry I can't remember.
Helen.xxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Miamisunshine- Congratulations i wish you a happy and health pregnancy!

Princess Debbie- When are you in for ET? I have not had ET either and do not know my date, but i have a scan this Friday (3rd) so i am hoping to find out more then. x

Claire- Sending you lots of  . Sorry i dont know much how many days you will be on OTD. But i hope you get your BFP. 

Nikki- How is progynova going? x

Em- Good luck for scan today  

Samuel Jackson- Congrats on being PUPO. Hope your embie is snuggling in for 9 month. x

Sarah4eva- Hope you do get your BFP today  . 

Hi Julieboo, hjanea   x

AFM- Have scan on Friday and hoping to get a date for ET   x


----------



## Batleybump

Welcome danielle hope all went well with your scan today and your lining is nice and thick for transfer this week!!

Ems, hope everything is going well with ya scan today honey xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Congratulations Miami!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9mths!!! 
Gutted lining only 6.1 so had to up dose of easteogen and back on fri!! Fingers crossed for transfer early nxt week!!! Hopefully 

Xxxx Danielle xxxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Miami - Congrats on your BFP! Lots of luck for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Holly - good luck with your scan on Friday. Hopefully we wont be too far apart with ET.

Claire - Good luck in the AM, praying you get your BFP. Will be on here checking first thing.

Skyline - Good luck on Friday. Your going to be a week ahead of me on transfer.

Helen - not long now until OTD (Less than week now) Hows it going? you been symptom spotting? 

Sam - Congrats on being Pupo - when is OTD?

Hi to anyone else I may have missed.

AFM - Progynova going ok - no major side effects at the moment. Keep struggling with the jabs at the moment, my tummy feels very sensitive and then last night ended up bleeding.... putting it down to having to do an extra 11 days of jabbing thanks to my body. Counting down the days til my next scan on the 10th June - hoping the lining will be nice and thick ready for embryo thaw on the 14th and transfer on the 15th... excited but extremly nervous now. This will be my last chance at a sibling for the girls so hoping and praying it works.

Love to all and good luck this week

Nikki


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi all no joy here! Lining only 6.2   so next week they are thinking for transfer!! Back Friday! 
Gutted! But used to it by now xx
Danielle xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi Nikki, 
same here, our bodys eh they are silly  My last try too for a sibling for my lil girl... Hopefully all well and i can totally understand how the needle and bleeding hurts as extra days cause all of my cycles have never went to plan and always end up running over!! 
Fingers crossed for lovely thick linings as i want my snow babbies back on board where they are ment to be, and hgopefully fingers crossed they will stick!! 
Can i just say a big HELLO to every one, and thank you for letting me join the thread.. 
And GL to all and lots of    
lets    for lots of BFP!! 
Danielle 
xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hello, 
I am starting this new thread to see if any1 is suffering from swollen tummys?? i look 9mths pregga.. also my stomache is so hard? 
any1 else experiancing this?
Danielle


----------



## Batleybump

Hi Danielle, sorry to hear that! Lets hope it will have thickened up by friday!!  stay   and maybe try drinking lots of pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts, these are meant to help with thickening the lining xxx at least if you have your transfer next week you will be going through it with me and Ems so we can all support each other  xx

Ive just booked a nice hotel for after my transfer which is only ten mins away so I can relax and then travel back day after, akso my DH is doing	a skydive two days after...so he is as nervous as me lol xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

batley bump lol yr hubby doing skydive? must be mad    hahah
Well i shall defo try pinapple juice and brazil nuts? worth a shot... Not tried that one before!.
I will be lovely to support each other thank you...
danielle


----------



## lollipops

Skyline - yes try pineapple juice and Brazil nuts....they do help! Hopefully your lining will thicken...a lot can happen in a couple of days!


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Just a quickie from me to say we had et today of 2 day 3 embies they thawed exactly as they froze so where 7 and 8 cell great quality embies, so fingers crossed we will get a sibling for our little girlie who has been asking for a baby bless her.  Having some twinges tonight but think thats because if the prdding and poking around, and also the bum bullets are giving me lovely side effects!!


So I have an otd of 14th june, heres hoping i dont go too mental in the process.


Good luck to eveyone else, how did the scans go today??


Maggie
xx


----------



## clairec1154

Evening lovely FET friends, nice to hear that you got a BFP Miami  

Well I have been awol from this thread, as been feeling    I have done several early HPT's and they have all come back -ve, but tomorrow is the day and I am having bloods for HCG so I might go totally   by the afternoon to confirm my worst fears.  Although I am already   what with the HPT's and reading Dr Google about -ve HPT and +ve HCG's, so will just wait and see.

Nikki and Sky - My lining wasn't think enough on the first scan but I just made the magic 8mm for the second scan 4 days later, so fingers croseed  

Hjanea - How did you just know you had a -ve last time?  This game (and I do think it is a game of luck) is driving me    It would be so nice to accidentally be pregnant.  It is all so unfair   seen the horrible program on sky advertised, I am pregnant and  

Mags -   on being PUPO, I hope the 2ww doesn't drive you  

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies,

well scan went very well today my lining is 11!!! was really chuffed with this, so i am set for ET of hopefully 2 little embies on Monday ....eek how exciting cant believe it is here again i just want them back where they belong.

Lucy - how you doing today hun, hotel sounds like a very good idea, i feel tons better now after today and cant wait for next week now, glad we will going through this together.  Thats great about your DH skydive, he will love it so much i have done 2 for charity, totally amazing, good luck to him xxx


lollipops - good luck for Friday lets hope we all get nice and thick!!!    xx

danielle - hey hun I bet your are disappointed but could be so different on Friday and hopefully you will get the go ahead for next week.  I have been eating pineapple core as have read that is the part needed, also 5 brazil nuts a day and drinking whole milk as all meant to help thicken it and would love to know if they have helped get mine thick, I would like to think so.  May be worth a try though. good luck and let us know how you get on, then you can help keep me and lucy sane on the 2WW. xx 

lots of babydust to all  

Em xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi em, 
I certainly will be trying it and I will keep you all informed xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Evening Ems, been waiting for your post all day to make sure all went well! Thats fab news about ya lining, nice and thick, just how ya embies like it  im so pleased and excited for us both  second time lucky for us both I think! Its gonna be a long weekend for you lol xxx these tablets must be giving me side effects now coz im soooo tired  xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Ladies, 

well had my scan today and was chuffed to bits to hear that my lining is 11mm....wow really pleased, all the brazil nuts/pineapple/whole milk has paid off. So i am booked for ET on Monday 6th eek, cant wait now feel a new wave of positivity today after scan just want to get my little embies back where they belong   .

miami -     i hope you have a lovely trouble free 8 months xx

claire - i really hope that there is still hope for you and you get a fab surprise, will be sending you lots of positive   thoughts and love   xx

Maggie- congrats on being PUPO lets hope the next 2ww is not too painful and has a lovely happy ending    xx

nikki - I know what you mean about the jabs todays hurt as think was same place as yesterday not a good choice but after just over 5 weeks of them i am running out of new places!!!  will hopefully all be worth it though, lots of luck for scan on 10th xx

Holly - how you doing hunni, lots of luck for Fridays scan hope it is nice and juicy and you get Et date, we may be 2ww together xx

Hope everyone is ok today  

Em xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy, 

sorry for not coming on earlier, have been wedding dress shopping with my friend which was lovely.  Feel quire excited now but i bet this weekend drags on!!!! i think it will be 2nd time lucky for us both    then we can keep each other sane throughout the next 9 months  .  The drugs prob are making you sleepy, so have a nice early night and look after yourself 
Em xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Good news Ems, have my scan tomorrow and am scared now  
Danielle definitely try the pineapple and Brazils (I like the chocolate covered ones!). Are they upping the drugs?

Xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi princess-debbie, 

That is just how i felt this morning, really nervous but feel great now and more positive than i have in a while. lets hope its the same for you tomorrow   , let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed for you  

take care

Em xx


----------



## hjanea

Claire-I'd tested bfn and af had definately started-I'm not psychic!! Again my appointment was the day after my OTD it was the first anniversary of a close friends little boy's death and I wanted to be able to support her and think about him not myself.
Helen.xxx


----------



## clairec1154

hmm shame your not!!


----------



## hjanea

Tis isn't it!! Did see 3 magpies together today!!


----------



## clairec1154

And I have been crossing on the stairs for months now


----------



## lollipops

Em - excellent lining result! I bet your chuffed to pieces. How long did it take for you to get your lining that thick?


----------



## Em Mac17

lollipops - have been on oestrogen tablets for 15 days now, i am very psyched up now was really pleased (have been having pineapple, nuts, milk and acupuncture) sure all this has helped. 

xx


----------



## Batleybump

Princess debbie Good luck with your scan tomorrow  xx

Ems - wedding dress shopping...how lovely...i love weddings  if we r both lucky enough to get our miracles at the same time i will definately need help to get through the 9mnths, i would b an emotional wreck! Lol. Think im going off to bed in a bit im shattered 

Nice to talk to you all tonight and may all our lovely linings keep growing....  xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Em - that's brilliant going! I've brought pineapple juice and Brazil nuts today ....so hoping they will help things along. 11 is a lovely measurement! Your embies will be nice and cosy in there.


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning lovely ladies

lollipops - hope that the nuts and pineapple help you and you get a fab result on Friday    xx

Lucy - i think i will be going mad to over 9 months but we will get there i am sure of it this time    .  I love nice early nights hope you slept well.  I am taking next week off work so i can (try) to relax and take it easy but i am a bit of a fidget so will take some doing!!! xx

princess-debbie - thinking of you today hope all goes well and your nice and thick    xx

hope everyone else having a good day so far xxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Morning Ems, started to sleep well but got woke up at 4am by my lovely DH snorijg...could of bloody killed him! Lol. Sounds good taking time off especially now wrather has improved, I have got next fri - wed off and im same as u find it hard to sit still and relax :s hope u have a good day!

Princess debbie hope all goes well today 

Xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy, bloody men cant believe he woke you up, hope you got back to sleep.  Glad you have some time off after ET, i was only going to have a few days but with being a monday I wanted all week to relax (or try to) and with leaving soon am glad i have taken a week.  I may get DH to buy me some dvd box sets to keep my bum on sofa or i will sat thinking of all the jobs i could be doing....arrrggghh

have a good day sweets xxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi all, 
Princess debbie, they have upped the climival to 2 x 2 per day so 4 tablets alltogether and buseriln 0.2.... im sick sick sick and so hormonal! Im off to tescos to get pinapple juice and brazil nuts and lots of milk...
I have a little break booked for mon 13 June to take my mind off poas! hopefully they are back in by then.
Hope all is having a gd day so far!
Danielle


----------



## Batleybump

Thats good idea ive just stocked up on the dvd boxsets for "brothers & sisters" so that will keep me sain, and also my lovely dog keeps me occupied lol yeah finally got back to sleep at 5, but then the alarm went off at half 6! Think ill make him sleep on the coach tonight  haha xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Danielle, 

liking the sound of your shopping list lets hope it does good for you, i am sure you will be PUPO by the time you are off, then we will all be 2ww together!!! good luck for Friday    xx

Lucy - love it get him on the sofa, you are priority at the mo, so milk it!!! xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hahaha peace if he is on the couch!!! 
Xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Claire - Any news -        

Em - Great news re your lining - 11mm is very good - Hope mine is somewhere near that figure on the 10th.....

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the nice weather

Nikki


----------



## clairec1154

No news yet


----------



## Em Mac17

Good luck claire, thinking about you      xx


----------



## Holly82

Good luck Claire   you get your BFP! X


----------



## Holly82

Magsandemma- Congrats on being PUPO, hope you get BFP. x

Nikki and Em- I think we are going to be very close together with ET and 2ww, i'm starting to get really nervous about the thaw now, but i am trying not to think about it! Sorry girls i dont want to put negative thoughts into your heads and think i just need a boost of   x Ah Em your lining sounds great!!  

Skyline- When is your scan date? x

Hi to everyone else


----------



## nikki.ryder

Holly - I know exactly where your coming from, Im getting very nervous now about the thaw and transfer. I keep trying to focus on the fact that the embryos we have left are the same quality as the girls were and that our consultant thinks we could be his first couple to create two sets of twins.... i need to hold onto something to get me through this.....just wish we could all have our BFP together....     

Hoping your scan goes well on Friday and your lining is nice and thick just like Em and that Em your thaw goes well....  we are all heading towards the final hurdles in our BFP journey....  

It will be nice to be in our 2ww together, I think Im going to be last with the pee stick tho! 

Claire - Still praying for good news....


----------



## clairec1154

BFN for me which I knew they were going to say


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh Claire, absolutely gutted for you hunni, take care of yourself get lots of cuddles in with DH    

thinking of you 

Em xxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi hi hi 

i went and done the shopping got pinapple juice! brazil nuts and forgot the milk lol 
would forget my head if it wasnt screwed on at mo.... !
Fingers crossed for Friday, cause i dont even like pinapple juice yack!! but drinking it.... lol 
love 
danielle 
xx


----------



## Em Mac17

danielle, 

I am so glad it is not just me who feel like a proper dippy blonde at the min, i am sooooo forgetful!!! I am eating pineapple core (weird) but it is not has hard as i expected!!!  the things we do eh, but hopefully it will be worth it in the end, i have read to that you should carry on with it all until 5 days after ET.

good luck hunni xx


----------



## Holly82

So sorry Claire   x x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Em, ya jokin I am cockling now eating and drinking pineapple juice. 5 days after transfer lol never? Aw well back to asda a go for pineapple juice plus anti-sickness tablets! 
Haha 
Love Danielle 
Xx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Claire,

So sorry to read your news xxxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Clare -     Sorry to hear your news hun xxx    

Victoriag - Sorry to read your news too hun


----------



## hjanea

Oh Claire I'm so so sorry honey.


----------



## Em Mac17

haha, good job I like it, think i may be eating more brazil nuts than neccessary as they are soooo moreish!!! (not good for waistline) xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Have just eaten 5 lovely chocolate covered brazil nuts myself after reading this  

Mixed news from my scan today, only 7mm in some places - quote : 'I have a funny shaped uterus so it was 8mm in places'!  Back on Friday for another scan.  Am only 10 days into drugs so hoping Friday will be enough time to get to over 8mm.

Sounds like next week might be a busy one for all of us if all goes to plan - I can't wait! x


----------



## Em Mac17

princess-debbie, 

Keep eating your nuts (need to get me some of the choc covered ones - why didnt i think if that) and stuff and i am sure you will be fine on friday   .  It is kinda nice that we will all hopefully be PUPO next week, lets hope that all our dreams are only 9 months off coming true    .

Em xx


----------



## Holly82

Victoria, very sorry to read your news!   x


----------



## Batleybump

Hi lovely ladies, hope your all ok and not feeling too sick after all them nuts and pineapple juice, youd think with that combination youd have a right gut ache! Haha

Thinking im gonna have my whole king size bed to myself tonight....DH is unaware of this at present!! Lol

Danielle - keep going honey, back to asda u go, get that lining nice and thick!  xx

Princess debbie - good luck with ya scan on friday am sure your lining will be good to go, your not that far off being 7/8mm so keep positive thoughts xx

Just think by the end of next week (ill be the last, due to FET Fri) we could all be a bunch of PUPO nervous wrecks comparing all our syptoms!! Love it  I actually look forward to hearing from all of you, it puts a smile on my face each time I read through our thread...theres alot to say about supporting each other!! 

Also they say you get what u wish for as long as its not selfish, so im gonna wish really hard that all the linings grow lovely and thick for u all, and that you all get beautiful BFP's and hope that youll wish the same back, that way we can all have our wishes come true xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Victoria, so sorry this journey can be so cruel big hugs    xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Lucy that was a lovely message really made me smile (especially the bit about DH being on sofa!!!)  I will wish that your ET goes swimmingly, your 2ww flies by and you get a massive BFP at the end of it all!!! And i wish the same for the other lovely ladies on here, we are a nice little group and great that our timings are all within the week.  Lots of positive thoughts all round      xxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Awwwwww Hun that is a lovely message and I hope we can all share positive story's from this whole experience!! Our linings best be nice and thick! Aftee all the pineapple juice and nuts lol. 
It is lively thus little group make me smile 
Enjoy yr evenings 
Love Danielle 
Xxxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Keeping with the positive vibes, when we are all pupo what are you guys going to do about work after ET.  Are you planning to take any time off? Xx.


----------



## skyline33gtst

Work wise I am off for the first week and away to caravan for second week. But can I just say that it makes no difference to where you are or what you do? Or if you work or not xx just be yr self xx 

Danielle
Xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Its very queit on here these days.....

Clare - Hope your ok hun, been thinking about you alot of the last couple of days xx 

Holly - Fingers are crossed for tomorrow..... 

Em - Are you having transfer on Monday? or is it thaw on Monday? Are you having your embies put back on the same day as the thaw? What day were your embies frozen?

Those on the 2WW - how is it going?

Nikki
x


----------



## Batleybump

Morning princess debbie, I have got 5 days off work after my transfer, but am not going to be doing any lazing about, gonna go out and keep my mind occupied yet taking it easy. On my last transfer I literally stayed in bed for a week and it got me well down, so wont be doing that this time, but its whatever you feel like doing you should  xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies,

I am taking next week off work, will prob take it easy for the first day or two but then just have a nice few days off work.  I wouldn't worry just do whatever your body is telling you to do.

I have got my last injection tonight which is perfect timing as i am going to see Take That tomorrow night so am glad i will b injection free!!!  Then got a fancy dress party on Sat night so I am really glad i am nice and busy to take my mind off Monday.

Hope you all having a good day so far, and fingers crossed for scans tomorrow    xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

Nikki - The thaw is monday morning am having them out back same day, I have 8 frosties, and they will try best two first, which are an 8 and 7 cell 3 day, so lets hope they are the ones that make it , fingers crossed   .  Where are you up to am losing track of everyone, I know you are very similar timing.

Holly - I totally understand your fears about the thaw, this is my first FET so am really nervous, but i know that my clinic will keep thawing until i have 2 to be transfered. Lets hope we are PUPO very soon.  Good luck lots of baby dust to you  

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Afternoon Ems, wahoo.... last injection... bet your happy! Take that will be fab, hope u have a lovely time, you definately are keeping busy, your gonna be lovely and calm on konday I reckon, do u know what time ya transfer is? Xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi


Having a rubbish day.  10dpt and did a digi test this morning which was BFN, I know you'll say I've tested to early, but I have no symptoms, convinced it hasn't work.  We can't afford another go, so that's it for us I think.  Just so annoyed that after £5K  all I've got back is a week in hospital with an ectopic and huge disappointment today. Everything seemed to go so right except for the end result, which has gone so wrong. After the test, I slept until after lunch today,  couldn't face getting up, considering going back to bed now, except I was having nightmares ... you know the ones, where you dream you wake up and then realise you're not and then can't wake up .... so I think I'll stay awake now, my head's messed up in my sub concious as well.


Sorry for the me post, I just feel horrible today.


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Lucy how you doing today chick?? I am glad i am busy until Monday keep me from going slowly mad!!.  They will phone me about 10am on Monday to hopefully let me know I have 2 little thawed embies waiting for me, then I have go in for about 12.30.  So i have acupuncture lady coming at 9.30 so i will hopefully be nice and chilled and lots of blood flowing.  eek its close now for us all getting bubbles of excitement in tummy

baby dust to us all  
Em xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh Julie, I wish there was something I could say to make your pain go away, but you know yourself that all could change in a few days time but when you are having a down day nothing helps at all.  Do what you feel like doing today and if it is lying in bed then do it, or go get some fresh air blow those cobwebs away.

I will send you all the positive thoughts i can possibly muster     and a sprinkling of baby dust  .

  Em xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Thanks Em ... needed that.    I'll be ok, just a down day.


----------



## Em Mac17

Thats what we are here for hunni    .  My mum always tell me that if you are having a down day then just go with it but tomorrow is a new day and hopefully be a happier one for you. Still have everything crossed for you    

Lots of love

Em xx


----------



## wicks

just a quickie with lots of   and PMA for you all!!!  

lots of love
wicks xxxx


----------



## hjanea

Julie


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hello ladies

Sounds like we are all thinking the same work wise!  Lots of time for comparing notes on this thread  
  
Scan tomorrow, have been suffering so badly with headaches for the last couple of days surely something must be happening.......  

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## Batleybump

Sunshine is beautiful here in sunny Norwich just wish I wasnt stuck in an office all day 

Good luck danielle and debbie for your scans tomorrow, will be thinking of you both  xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi em and Debbie and all all the other who are joining in, well sunshine been beautiful and been at work all day! Not fair lol hope it's been really nice where you all are. 
Good luck debbie for scan tomorrow I have all crossed xxxxx
My scan at 11:30 I shall keep you all informed have drank a full carton if pineapple juice today so hopefully that has done some good! 
Hope all is keeping well. 
Please keep me informed about tomorrow Debbie 
Speak soon xxxx


----------



## MiamiSunshine

Wish there was anything i could do to help relief some of the sadness

Claire - so sorry for the outcome sending you   and      

Julie - i'm so sorry sending you lots of love and   

After my first fresh failed cycle, i started with Cranial therapy and the cranial has helped me so much i cannot even describe

Holly have good faith with the thaw we only had 2 embies and both were thawed well, one was not fully expanded but both got placed back, the technology on the thawing in the UK has tremendous improved for an even better % than they even had before..

EmMac -good luck for monday i will  for a min of 2 good embies but you have 8 to be thawed which is awesome, so you might even have more   

everyone else thinking of you and wishing good luck


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone  

sending lots and lots of   and   to those who are feeling a little down!

Thank you to everyone for getting back to me about the thaw process, i am starting to feel better about it and i am praying that my two embryo's survive the thaw   and that all those going for ET i   the same. 

Em- Will be thinking bout you on Monday for ET.  Its brill that you have 8 embryos, and your 8 cell and 7 cell are the same grade as mine  x x

MiamiSunshine- What is cranial therapy? if you dont mind me asking. x

Julie- Sorry to hear you teasted BFN but it still may be to early to tell. x

Nikki- When is ET? Hope you are ok!   x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Will do and good luck to you too xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies,

Holly - fingers crossed for your 2 little frosties i am looking forward to reading the news that you are PUPO very soon    xx

Miami - thanks am feeling ok about thaw I think having so many to go at, but fingers crossed xx

big hugs to everyone else    

night xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Just a quick one tonight guys to wish Debbie and Danielle good luck for tomorrow    i hope you both have lovely thick linings ready for you little frosties to go back where they belong.

let us know how you both get on, will be thinking of you.

loads of love to all Em xxx


----------



## MiamiSunshine

Hi holly

not at all a problem just a short reply as i'm strolling to bed sooo tired...I'm on another 2ww rest till first doc appointment and can do as little as the previous 2ww ; was ordered by the nurse..
not sure what is going on but today i'm so sleepy and thirst could not have been worse i drank almost 6liters and i'm still thirsty..crazy..

I'm still in a cloud and will get back to earth and get grounded once officially seen a doctor, it is so weird all these different protocols and this waiting.. 

Attached is the link of the therapist i use in London, love her! she is very gifted! and it is amazing how i was able to feel some of the things happening within my body

http://www.holistictherapyandhealing.co.uk/pages/craniosacral-therapy.php

Enjoy the reading

/links


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

What a lovely sunny day....

Holly - Hope the scan goes ok today.... looking forward to hearing about how nice and thick and ready everything is...... (Only on here could we talk about having nice thick juicy womb linings - my friends would think I had gone crazy!).

I move up to 6mg today of Progynova from 4mg so probably going to turn into the b*tch from hell, im already horrible to live with on 4mg!! I really dont like the nightmares that its causing, woke up crying in my sleep they are that bad!

One week today til my scan to see if Im ready for my embies to come home.... plese please please let everything go to plan......

Back later

Nikki
x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Nikki

It sounds like you are literally having a nightmare on the tablets, am i so lucky just had headaches, but moods the same so DH says.  I will keep all crossed for you that all goes well for you scan then you can get moving for ET day!!!

Holly - good luck today, fingers crossed for you   .

hope you are all loving this weather hope it lasts to next week when i am off work for 1st week of 2ww!!!

Love Em xx


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Hope you's are all ok  

Well had first scan today and my lining is only 6.5!! i have to go back for another scan next week on Friday and if my lining is no thicker then they are going to cancel my treatment, i feel soooo sad as i thought i would be in for ET next week. Does anyone know if my lining will thicken in a week? i also have to up my progynova dose form 6mg to 8mg. 

Soory for the me post! will do personals later. 

 and   to you all x x x


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Holly 

Sorry your lining isn't ready yet but alot can change in a week - look at me - lining too thick on Monday and thin enough on Friday.... with the upped does of progynova I reckon your in with a very good chance.

Have you been doing 1pint of full fat milk a day? my clinic swears by this. They dont advocate the brazil nuts and pineapple juice at all so I dont bother with those.

hoping and praying we are both good to go next friday, we could be in the 2ww at the same time now.... and then both get our BFP's - all good things come to those who wait!!

sending you PMA       AND HUGS      and praying that your lining thickens up nicely


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Scan today showed I was still 7mm same as Wednesday so have to go back on Monday to see whether I can make it to 8mm.  I have struggled in the past so am a bit worried now.

Hope you had good news today danielle.

Have been in the garden today it is lovely.

Xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi debbie sorry to hear about ya lining, lets hope it thickens over the weekend, have they given you any extra meds? What is the minimum your lining has to b for transfer next week? Fingers crossed for you xx

Ems - hope you have a lovely time at your concert 

Danielle - how did you get on today? Xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi all, 
Awwww Debbie! It will be fine by Monday! Fingers crossed, have you had yr meds put up? They put mine up by 1 climival! So take 4 aday now? 
Lining is 7.8 and he doesn't think that they will get it any thicker, but I always have probs with that! So transfer for Thursday at 12! Hopefully they survive!!!! Please!!!! And stick!!!! Xxxx
Debbie chin up I hope yr lining thickens!! Pineapple juice and brazil nuts! They must of helped me xxx 
Love
Danielle xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Thats good news danielle! Fingers crossed for thursday honey we will b on our 2week wait together as mines friday at 11  lets hope ems starts of the bfp's then we can follow  have u ever been on prognova tablets as my body seems to work well with them (hence 9mm in 6days) ??

Lucy xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi hun, never been on that no always climival & cyclogest?? Yeah hopefully bfp's all round! Whoop whoop!! Lol 
Debbie just made pineapple fruit salad! Lol hope yr eating yours xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

I am already on the max dose of progynova (6 tablets a day) and have been for 12 days now so hoping this will work!  Am hoping Monday is my day.  Danielle when are they starting the defrost?  Thursday is a while ago so are they taking them to blasts? Xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Ps yes have got pineapple for pud tonight


----------



## jaded

Hi, 
Been away for a few days, had to come home early as had a scan today my last before FET next week,  
had a call from the later and plans have changed from what we were first told, 
we have 6, so was going to thaw 4, and transfer the best 2 from the surviving without going to blastocyst, any surviving left they were re-freezing to add to the remaining 2 for another go.
\but been told today they are thawing the 6, and depending on the number ok after thaw and dividing might go to blastocyst to transfer friday, if not transfer Wednesday. but only one shot at FET this time,
I explian what we was told would happen and they said they could do that if we wanted too.
consulted with hubby and we have decided to go for the 6 and go from there hoping for blastocyst and 2 great embies to come home.

hope we have made the right choice


----------



## lollipops

Hello All.

I've remained a bit quiet on here as I've only got 1 frozen embie so I'm not particularly confident but had my day 11 scan today and lining is 8mm, I was suprised as last time it was 7mm on transfer day, so thought it would be the same. After that news I'm slightly more confident.
My thaw day is Friday 10th June.
I start taking my pesseries on 7th June.
I am hoping my 1 embie makes it - but if I'm honest I'm not convinced it will. But its worth a go.

Hope you don't mind that I've not been an 'active' member of this thread 

I will try to be a better FF !x


----------



## Batleybump

Evening lollipops thats fab news! Im sure your little embie will be nice and strong and make it through..have faith  does that mean if all goes well u will be having transfer on fri like me? Xxx

Debbie - im sure monday is your day and all will work out well! Enjoy ya pineapple lol xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Lollipop it only takes 1! Tbh my little girl was from a embie they didn't think would make anything as if was a poor class embie! But she is a healthy beautiful lil girl! And hat was 1 embie like yours I will hopefully be following yr success story hunni! 
No not a blast Hun they are thaw on Monday and putting back on thurs. My clinic are nt allowed to do blast but wish they could so doing it on the longest we can xxx 
Have 9 embies now froze they are thaw the 4 best! (4 nt so gd) 1 ok! Then see if they make it if nt they will then thaw the other 1. May aswell give myself the best chances as I really do t think we can do this anymore because mentally and emotionally I am sick and the bank is too!! Xx
Em what's yr test date do you know? 
Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Bately - yes we will be having ET on the same day! Yay! How many frosties have you got?  X

Debbie - hoping your lining catches up! im sure it will. It's one hurdle after another with tx! I've had probs with my lining in the past. So I know how frustrating it is.x

Skyline - Thankyou for your kind words and many Congrats on your lily girl! It's stories like yours that give me hope and faith. All crossed that you make a little brother or sister for her!x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Lollipop Hun I am living proof!! Gud luck xxxx I will be talking to you on here but make sure you keep us informed every step of he way hun xxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Lollipops I have 10 frozen day 1 embies and am having 3 thawed and best two put back on day 3 (fri) its so exciting and nerve racking 

Danielle not sure if u were talking to me about test dates or ems? Lol, but my test date is normally 12 days from transfer day xx

Lucy xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Jaded

Thats a tricky one, only you know what you will feel happy with no matter what the outcome. Your clinic wouldn't suggest something they were not confident with, they want a good result for you if nothing more than to increase their stats.

My clinic doesn't do blast transfers, they believe the best place for an embryo to develop is back in its natural environment, but there are so many clinics that do blasts now.

If you have any left for re-freeze then that will be great. Did you ask them how many times they have thawed and refrozen an embryo and had success? that would be the tricky bit for me, I have heard that thawing and re-freezing is only done on the best of the best embryos and that most clinics steer away from re-freezing.... your clinic probably have experience in this to be even saying they will refreeze any that survive after your transfer.

I am a big believer in FET as my twin girls are a result of my first FET (hoping to do it again now with my last 2 snowbabies) so good luck hun, FET does work.

Will send you some PMA and prayers for this week


----------



## lollipops

Oh ladies, your all so lovely 

Sorry I've been a bit 'shy' - but thanks to you I'm feeling better about this tx! I am not normally like this. I am usually very vocal   I am fine on my cycle buddies thread but started to feel like an outsider on any FET threads as am paranoid this tx won't amount to anything and reading other peoples journeys just emphasized that my chances are so slim in comparison. But enough of that now, I'm going to try my best to think and feel more positive. 

Skyline - yes you are living proof! And I Bet you couldn't quite believe it when you got your bfp! I dream of that moment...
What stage are you at? Where are you having tx?x

Bately- oh you are bound to get a couple of beautiful embies out of your bumper crop! Where are you having tx? It's certainly nerve wrecking! I remember on my last FET - I was waiting for that phone call on Thaw day.....I had bitten my nails to shreds! And the utter relief that we had an embryo! Woosh.....was like a weight had been lifted! Like you say, its all nerves and excitement bundled together! X

Big hello to everyone else!


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya all, just forgot to update that it was a BFN for me. I was really upset at first, but now just going to enjoy what I have. I am lucky to have my DD so i'm just going to enjoy her. She deserves a happy mum. We have booked our 14 nights holiday to Turkey woohooo going on the 13th so not far to go. I will be coming back to tx though but gonna take some time out. 

Wish you all the best of luck x  I hope you all get your BFP's. Will still be reading your posts and waiting for those BFP's


----------



## hjanea

Sorry to hear that sarah-hope you ahve a geat holiday nad time out with your DD.


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies 

Sarah - so sorry to hear    you sound like you have a really good frame of mind though, really enjoy your hols and your DD xx

Holly - sorry to hear about your lining hun, but so much could change in a week, I agree with nikki about the milk I drink about half a pint a day along with 5 brazil nuts and a sction of presh pineapple (inc core).  But even the drugs itself should do wonders in a week for you i am sure. good luck hun i really hope you have good news next week     xx

Nikki - I am glad to hear someone else whose clinic doesnt do blast as mine is just the same, i had never heard of them before only on here and i worried a bit (just cos thats what we do) but i do just want them back where they belong. I really hope you do another very sucessfull FET it is lovely hear to hear a really positive story from it. xx

Jaded - you have a tough decision but their is no wrong one just do whatever feels right for you and DH. Hopefully you will only need 1 or 2 to fulfill your dream. I am glad my clinic dont really give us a choice as i wouldnt like to decide what to do but I wish you lots of luck and looking forward to seeing your BFP!!!    xxx

AFM - getting nervous/excited now for Monday will feel better when have had the phone call iMonday morning to say i have 2 thawed waiting for me  

Love and babaydust to everyone  

Em xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies    

Gosh i feel like i have missed so much since yesterday.....

Debbie - I am sorry to hear about your lining but try and stay positive alot can happen in a few days     keep drionking whole milk and eating pineapple (and core) and i am sure that things will improve you just got to have faith, will be senging lots of positive thickening thoughts your way    xx

lollipops - hi hunni, try to focus on the positive things (i know that is easier said than done) and think about stories like danielles.It only takes 1 little embie to realise your dream and I hope more than i can say that this little one is waiting for you to blossom into somehting amazing. miracles do happen.  We will be watching your journey and sending loads of positive thoughts to you along the way     xx

danielle - glad to hear that your lining is thick enough for transfer to go ahead and you will be just 3 days behind me.  My clinic dont do blasts either but frosties are day 3 and they get thawed in the morning and ET in afternoon.  keep eating that pineapple and i really hope you get your BFP   .  I dont know OTD yet will tell me on Monday but last time it was 17d after ET, however it was Xmas so think it was longer as they were shut!!! xxx

Lucy - how are feeling today chick? i agree with the nervous/excitied thing not sure how to feel just want Monday to be here. Got acupuncture in the morning before i go in cant believe after starting injections on 27th April that it is finally here.  Hope you have a great weekend and enjoy the sun hope it is still shining next week for us xx

baby dust to you all   

em xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Em - morning ! wow so you really haven't got far to to now?! How exciting! How are you feeling about the 6th?  

Morning all you other sleepy heads 
where abouts in the country are you all based?   I'm in the Midlands.......
Any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## Batleybump

Morning Ems...glad ya back, missed ya lol  when I went for my last scan they said I have got to let them know whether I want a 2 or 3 day transfer as my eggs were frozen on day 1, so was thinking thaw them thursday and transfer fri for a day 2, do u think that decreases my chance its just scared the longer they are left they may not make it  xx
not long for u now, am getting excited for you  x

Lollipops, im from norwich, norfolk but having my treatment at leicester. Sun is shining here its 17 degrees already!  xxx


----------



## lollipops

Bately - Norwich , I love it there. Me and DH always have a weekend away there every year. East ang is a lovely part of the UK. It's a tricky one as to whether your have ET on day 2 or 3....I think perhaps day 2 ? at least that way they are back where they belong as soon as possible.
my clinic froze all mine on day 3, so I don't really get a choice but I do always feel panicky that if they are left outside the womb for too long they will struggle?! I know that's not always the case as lots of ladies go on to blasts but that's just how my mind see's it!
I doubt there's much in it to be honest, I think its just important that you feel comfortable. Have your clinic suggested which day would be better?


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Lucy - I dont really know what to suggest, what feels like the best decision to you, personally I think i would agree with you on day 2 (fri) as my clinic have said that they are always better in you than in a lab, its where they belong.  I hate it when ladies are given choices, I havent had any so feel lucky really as it just puts more pressure on.  Do what your gut tells you and if you are happy with that i wouldnt spend to much time worrying about it try to put it behind you or it could drive you potty!!!  cant belive that this time next week we will be PUPO   !!! eek exciting xx

lolipops - I am in Preston, Lancs and having treatment in Manchester. I am not sure how to feel about Monday excited mainly i think but very mixed bag of emotions. cant really believe it is so close now xx

well i am off to fancy dress party tonight so that will keep my mind off things and just going to do my first reflexology cllient after quailifying (feel al little nervous)

have a great weekend all and enjoy this sun   xx


----------



## Batleybump

Thank u for your advice, have decided with DH and were going for a day 2 transfer just makes more sense to me too, and what will be will be, but im like u ems their natural environment must be better than a dish!  xx

Lollipops - yeah I love norwich, would never move its gorgeous here today!

Oh well im now off to buy some shoes up the city in the sun  have a good day ladies and take it easy!

Much love, lucy xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Lucy sure there is nothing better for you to take your mind off things than shopping in the sunshine... enjoy.

I am currently sat at my sisters with my 9 month old niece trying to help me type!!!!

bye for now lovely ladies (who are keeping me sane) xxxxxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hello all, 
i got up at 11 and i had missed loads lol....
em .... lol what are you dressing up as tonight lol and well done on yr reflexolgy course.. enjoy it!!! you will be fine on Monday hun... xxxxxx
lollipop  -  i am having tx at Gateshead queen elizabeth hospital and have all 9 times  ! hopefully this time fingers crossed, live approx 5 miles away from Newcastle...
Batey - i was faced with the same question and was meant to be having transfer on Wed, but i have decided to go for the 3 day.... every transfer i have had has been a 2 day! so after speaking with the embryolist?(if thats how yiou spell it) we have all decided to go for the 3 day! My reasons are:-
if i was conceiving naturally at day 2 the embies are still in the falopian tubes so not acually in the womb but by day 3-4 they are in the natural place the womb...
Also by day 2-3 if they didnt make it i would rather know then i wasnt suffering for the full 2ww... And the embryoligist told me that they can look at the quality of the embryo and say if it has 100% life (which i found really good) That can increase my chance! hopefully! 
I thought it was worth a shot as i have always done day 2 transfers and i am sick of being upset at the end so hopefully for this final time it will work and all the research has paid off.... 
If they say by that 24hrs it makes a differance and it could improve my chances then i am happy, but nothing saying they could not perish after that so who knows but worth a try for me.... 
But Batey the decision is yours and i feel that this choice is best for me, but if youdo two days that decision is best for you, and hopefully we will get BFPs regardless..... please!!!    
so big huge    and kisses and   
Speak to all very soon 
love Danielle xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi danielle

i am going as a ladybird!!! haha should be a laugh especially seeing my dad as ossy osbourne!!!!

what you up to this weekend anything nice??

you have had a vey long journey but am hoping we are gonna do good and all get nice big BFP x

Em xxxxxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Morning Danielle, you had a nice lay in  our last fet was a 3day and it didnt work, by day two all 3eggs we had thawed were healthy 4cells then by day 3, one had perished, one fragmented and the other was only 6cells, so u never know what would of happened if they were put back a day sooner.... But we r def going for 2day this time. Cant believe it thats its nearlly time for us all, next week will b a busy one 

Ems- hope u have a lovely day in the sun im sunbathing in my gatden now after going a bit mad with buying shoes and dresses lol xx

Debbie- havent heard from you today but hope your keeping positive for monday xxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi Lucy, 
Yeah i agree but i feel i need to go down this route now as the others havent worked and i thought it was well worth a try and they do say what doesnt work for one works well for the other... hopefully in this case!! xxxxx
debbie- ozzy osbourne pmsl i bet you have a great night x
love
Me !! 
xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Afternoon all, sorry I am a sun worshipper so have been in the garden most of the day  

Glad all is well on here.  Wish I was planning my transfer like you guys but can't think too far ahead in case I curse things......having said that so I have been thinking about what we might do if all goes to plan.  We started with 15 embies like lucy and thawed five last time and took them all to blast - was very scary!  I am not sure what they will recommend this time.  

Hope you have a fab time at the fancy dress party tonight, wish we were staying in to watch the BGT final but out at friends,sure it will be nice too.  Forgot to say I live in surrey.

Xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Debbie 

I am sure all will be fine next week for you (know that is easy for me to say) but i really hope it is true in your case feel like we are all destined to be PUPO together    .

Glad you having been enjoying the sunshine am loving it.

xxxxx


----------



## jaded

thanks nikki and em, 

sorry sarah


----------



## skyline33gtst

Evening ladies! 
I have been on this post for a while. I am due et on 9th June on 3 day transfer nervous and everything is crossed. 
So sorry for the bfns and so happy for the bfp's 
Hope you as all having a great evenings
Love 
Danielle 
Xxxx


----------



## jaded

Hi, skyline,
i see are snowbabies thaw on the same day, all the best to you.


----------



## skyline33gtst

Awww thank you hunni, you too! Where is yr tx? X


----------



## skyline33gtst

Morning all, 
Nt so nice today! Awww well. Still going on a nice drive today xx
Debbie all crossed for ommorow I know it will be ready from transfer xx
Em how did yr fancy dress party go? 
And Batey how's things this morning? Xx
Lv 
Me!


----------



## lollipops

Hi ladies,

Em mac - how did your lady bird fancy dress party go? I Bet you looked very cute! X

Skyline - not so nice here either, but enjoy your drive! X

Debbie - have everything crossed for tomorrow!x

Bately - how's you today? X

Morning to anyone I've missed.

I'm off to a castle today for a mooch around. I start my pesseries on Tuesday, lovely! X


----------



## lollipops

Hi ladies,

Em mac - how did your lady bird fancy dress party go? I Bet you looked very cute! X

Skyline - not so nice here either, but enjoy your drive! X

Debbie - have everything crossed for tomorrow!x

Bately - how's you today? X

Morning to anyone I've missed.

I'm off to a castle today for a mooch around. I start my pesseries on Tuesday, lovely! X


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies

Lucy - morning hun   how you doing today did you have a lovely afternoon relaxing yesterday psyching yourself up for this week!!! xx

lollipops -   mmm wandering round a castle sounds lovely enjoy even if weather a bit rubbish xx

danielle - morning   have a good day today weather rubbish here too so just got to make the most of it xx

Debbie - will be sending lots of positive thickening thoughts to you today     lets hope you are a very excited lady tomorrow    xx

AFM - well had a good party last night everyone looked amazing and kept my mind off things.  I am planning on painting my kitchen today and cleaning the house so i have nothing needing doing this week so i can relax and take it easy (as i can be a bit of a fidget!!)  then i think going out for tea with lovely DH is on the cards.  I feel a bit jittery today which i know is just nerves am dreading the phone call in the morning but am sure with 8 frosties to go at we will be fine but will feel better when i know for sure.  Just wish it was this time tomorrow when ET is all done (hopefully)   

Loads of love Em xxxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Morning lollipops, sun is shining in norwich but a very cold wind, now off with my DH to take our dog for a lovely 12mile walk...that should warm me up! Lol. I start pessaries too after my final scan tuesday morning..yuck...hate the messy things 

Morning danielle, up bright and early today I see, hope u have a nice drive out 

Ems hope u had a lovely time being a beautiful ladybird! Take it easy today and get a good nights sleep ready for your big day tomorrow  good luck with painting your kitchen, and try not to worry your lovely embies will b nice and strong and thaw for their mummy  xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi, BFN for me.  Good luck to all of you. xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Oooo what colour ya painting it. I am alway decorating I even bought the paintpod and I think it is class! Lol Paint lasts ages too! 
Very nice a castle! We are just driving some where for a ice cream and back just fe something to do.  
Debbie I am quite nervous this time I think it's cause I know it is my last time. 8 friaries all should be well hun. Try nt to worry. 
Batey what type of dogs you gt? 
Xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Can I just add!!! 
Does any1 have cramp cause I have and I'm worried 
Xx


----------



## Em Mac17

well painting done (gorgeous green to go with my new green sparkly mosaic tile border), now cleaning and just had a phone call to say that the in laws are taking us out for tea how lovely.

I am trying not to feel to confident but I am very hopeful that i will have 2 lovely little embies waiting for me.

I sympathise with the pessaries been on them for a few days now and do not like them one bit, but if they do a job them fine by me.

danielle - no cramps here sorry, but try not to worry and ring your clinic if you are concerned sure they will put your mind at ease. Your body is going through  a lot so strange things are bound to happen. I really hope its nothing hunni xxx

Lucy 12 miles you must be mad, half of that fine but that is a fair old walk, bet your dog will love it. have good time and take it easy your body is precious at the mo xxx

xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Julie - so sorry to hear that hunni     xxx

Em xxxxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Sarah and Julie      Sorry to hear your news.

Im running very low on PMA at the moment.....


----------



## Batleybump

Hi girlies hope weve all had a lovely day, just got back from my long walk, which finished up along the beach, then had a lovely big ice cream 

Ems - how you feeling my sweet....bet ya excited! Do you find the transfer painful? It really hurts me, but think its because I tense up so much, gonna try relax more this time! Xxx

Danielle - I have a weirmaraner who weighs 6stone! Hence why we have to go on such long walks to bloody wear him out lol x

Debbie - hope ya ok, and hope all goed ok with ya scan x

Lollipops - hope youve had a nice day too x


----------



## lollipops

Bately - your walk sounds lovely. And an ice cream to finish too! Perfection! 

Em - get you and your painting ! I hate painting! Lol. Hope you had a lovely meal out.

skyline-  I'm not too sure about the cramps. if concerned call you clinic to easy your mind.

castle was lovely then stopped for a carvey on the way home.x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Lucy

glad you has a good day it sounds very nice.  Think i feel ok got friends coming round in a bit so will keep my mind off it for a while not sure how much sleep I will get tonight tho!!??!!

I didn't find it painful (except when the Chinese doctor was rather heavy handed with the speculum - bet he has not had one shoved up him!!!) but after that it was ok. i am having acupuncture before I go and when i get back, that makes me more nervous but she said that the one before will help to relax my cervix/uterus so transfer should be easier - heres hoping.

Debbie - good luck tomorrow will have everything crossed    (well nearly everything hehe) let us know how you get on xxxx

speak soon my lovelies xxxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Ladies, 

Nikki & Holly are you both having scan this week I really hope that your lining has gotted nice and thick    xx

AFM - tomorrow is ET day!!! will wait for phone call in the morning to hopefully say there are 2 little embies waiting for me, feel mixture of nervousness and excitement at the mo, not much sleep for me tonight.

Bigs hugs to everyone else    

Em xx


----------



## Batleybump

Evening Ems - bet it will b a sleepless night for u, I will b exactly the same, just think this time tomorrow youll be 100% PUPO...what a lovely thought   just got to hope all is good with my scan tuesday xx will b thinking of you tomorrow and sending lots of good thoughts xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Thanks Lucy, will let you all know how we get on tomorrow.  Don't worry about Tues I am sure you will get another good result with your lining it was getting lovely and thick last time.  Have you just 4 days at work this week?? 

Em xx


----------



## Batleybump

No just 3days at work as got tuesday and friday off  bet this week will drag for me though  xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

It may be a distraction for you though otherwise you would prob go mad at home, the waiting for things to happen is awful. I hope that you too are PUPO very very soon then just the 2WW to get through - oh i hate it xx


----------



## Batleybump

I know its horrid wish they invented some new technology to find out sooner! Lol. Yeah good to b at work seein as were so busy at the minute, will keep my mind occupied. Im normally ok for first 5/6 days then I start getting worried and just wanna know. Will u be doing a home test again this time? Think I might ask my clinic if I can, that way saves me going all the way there, then if its positive can go for my hcg test  xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Yeah I presume so thats all I had to do last time, although my af arrived before OTD so was pretty sure by then anyway of a BFN but I just had to ring them to tell them.  I am not as bad as you though nowhere near as far to go i am only heading to Manchester, just really hoping to be calling them with BFP news   

oh i wish i had a crystal ball and could see us as lovely mummies next year   

xx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi girls

Juliebo and Sarah - sending you lots of  , sorry you didnt get the right result this time, but hopefully next time you will, hope your both ok.

Em Mac - good luck for tomorrow, know how you feel bless you, we only had one little nugget left in the frezzer but it thawed out ok and is back with its mummy now, so fingers crossed all goes well for you too tomorrow xx

Hope youve all enjoyed the weekend x

Sam xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Thanks Sam, will feel loads better this time tomorrow.  When is your OTD?? 

XX


----------



## Batleybump

I know if only....a crystal ball would b good. Though a medium did tell my mum that the next one of her girls to have children will have twin girls, and my three older sisters definately wont b having anymore children, so that leaves me  also went to a spiritual seminar about 6yrs ago with my mate and got picked out for a reading and was told I would definately have a baby girl in my lifetime....fingers crossed its true. If we r lucky enough to have a babby we are going to use either or egg donors first or last name as our babies middle name as a way of saying thank u to her 

I just would love to see a positive show up on a hpt think I would probably pass out in shock, then have to do about ten more just to double check lol

Oh it would be so wonderful if it happens to us all xx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

It's Thur 9th so not long now......x


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh that is a lovely idea with the names, good thinking.  I go to see psychics as well but haven't been for a while as I wanted them to tell me that I was going have a baby and they all did and the times they said have been and gone a year or so ago, so i stopped going to see them.  But i do believe that I will get there one day I just hope it is is about 9 months from now, same goes for you and twins I think would be fab (bloody hard but fab).

oh lets keep up the positive thoughts and hope it pays off     as we sooo deserve it 

Em xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh Sam that is very soon, lots of positive thoughts coming your way      looking forward to seeing you BFP    xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hello all, reading postes lol. Us girls can talk can't we! Lol
Princess Debbie - I know yr lining will be great and them embies will be snuggling up where they belong! Please please fingers crossed for you! Please let s know ASAP I will e thinking of you all day hun I'll keep a check on my phone! 
Em...... Oooo soon to be pupo!!! Nearly there Good luck hun thinking of you and lots of   to you!! 2 weeks tommorow and hopefully have yr BFP!!! Xxxx
Batey I have a French mastiff! Hootch dog from film turner n hootch, awww love my animals. Hope you had a lovely walk. Funnily enough we ended up with ice-cream from our drive haha. 
Every 1 still seems in high spirits

Well.... I still have cramps and so scared cause really feels like af on way Going to ring clinic in morning cause I can't remember at any xycles having cramps? Possibly due to previous cycle had really bad ohss Seems strange tho! Just don't want to get this far for nothing and embies getting thawed tommorow! Oooooooo. 

Anyway I will be chatting tonight I would imagine as i do every night cause I am addicted to ff xx lol xx

Good luck every1! 
Lv Danielle xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Evening ladies.

Has been a rotten day weather wise today so have been window shopping for out new house.  Not quite ready to move yet but do enjoy a little dream  . Now settling down to Deal or no Deal.

Ems lots of luck to you tomorrow, try to relax as much as pos when they are doing the deed and you will be fine.

Danielle I have had lots of cramps and twinges so sure it is ok.  If it gets too bad ring the clinic to check tomorrow. 

Agreed Lucy it would be wonderful if it happened to us all


----------



## Batleybump

Yeah definately staying positive, feel so much better with the support of u lovely ladies u keep me sane..nothing worse then talking about all this stuff with people that dont really understand what its like for us xx

Danielle - I love animals too, my dog gets throughly spoilt! Even had to share my bloody ice cream with him lol xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hahahah lucy!! same here... 
Yeah can i just add i would love a cystal ball... i think we are all going to get BFPs and PUPO together!!!    
love 
danielle 
xxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi guys, u mind if I join , goin a bit bonkers with google and FET success rates, I know I shouldnt but I cant help myself


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Oh thank you em, sooo hope we do get a bfp (like everyone of course). Fingers crossed for your little embries and that they are back with their mummy soon xx


----------



## Batleybump

Welcome angel baby, dont worry weve all been there and done that...some of us stll doing it..lol whereabouts are u in your cycle? Have u had your transfer yet? All us lovely ladies are having out fet's this week between monday and friday please feel free to join in..were defintely a postive bunch of future mummies  xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey angle baby welcome to the thread it is a very lovely one and we will give you lots of positivity throughout     xx

Lucy and danielle - I agree with loving my pets but mine are moggies and yes she was sharing my bacon from brekkie this morning!!! what are we like?  

Well i am feeling really positive about tomorrow and more excited than nervous so will post tomorrow when i can with an update and hopefully to shout loudly that I am pupo!!!

night my lovely fertility friends sweet dreams xxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Em mac - thinking of you for tomorrow     your nearly PUPO!


----------



## Em Mac17

thank Lollipops fingers and toes crossed lets hope this is a good week for us all     xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Welcome angelbaby! 
Have you had yr snowbaby/ies transferred?  
How you finding tx so far 
Us ladies are all hoping and praying Nd filling this room full of positive vibes Hun!x
Not lLong to go now for all of us !!! Scarrrrry! 
Lv 
Danielle 
Xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies, 

well I was supposed to have a lie in til 8.30 this morning but have been wide awake since 6.40am.

Debbie- good luck with your scan today fingers crossed xxxx

Danielle - really hoping your thaw goes well today let us know how they get on xxxx

gonna be a good day i can feel it    

Em xx


----------



## magsandemma

MORNING ALL


Just wanted to say good luck to all having ET today, hope you get your calls nice and early and are PUPO very soon!!!


Good luck for scans and testers today also!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## Batleybump

Morning Ems, will be thinking of u today. Hope u dont feel too tired being up so early xxxxx hope all goes well, I feel very positive for u  xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

thanks ladies

tonight cant come quick enough when today is done and i am being waited on by my DH!! xx


----------



## hjanea

BFN for me today.


----------



## clairec1154

hjanea


----------



## Batleybump

Im sure u cant, what a lovely thought to b waited on hand and foot! My DH says its nothing from ordinary! Haha xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Good luck Em xx


----------



## lollipops

Em - all my thoughts are with you!   can't wait to have a PUPO lady on the thread.


----------



## Em Mac17

Thank ladies you are all so lovely.  Just an update I have had the call and they thawed 3 and 2 have survived (100% survival to)    so i have 2 day 3 embies going back in a few hours an 8 & 7 cell.

So excited now!!! xx

Debbie - really hope scan goes well hunni xx

Love to all xx


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone!

Hjanea, Julie- Sorry to hear about your BFN's   x x x

Nikki- How you feeling?  . I'm getting very nervous about my scan on Fri, but have been drinking lots of milk!   my lining is thick enough by then. x

Em- Really good luck for today, cant wait to hear that you are PUPO!   x

Sam- Good luck for your OT   you get your BFP x


----------



## Batleybump

Ems - that is fabulous news how exciting!! Two lovely embies going back! Sending you lots of positive vibes and thoughts!! Hope the transfer goes well and get plenty of rest today beautiful lady xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Ems-    That's brill ! Go super embies!!!!!


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Sam - Good luck for the 9th will be hoping and praying you get your bfp on Thursday    

Hjanea -     Sorry to hear your news hun x

Claire - How you getting on hun?

Em - any news yet? Hoping your PUPO

Holly - I am very nervous about the scan on Friday, praying my lining is thick enough and my ovaries are quiet, my body seems to have a mind of its own this time around. What time is your scan on Friday? I really hope we both get to ET next week, our snowbabies deserve to be back with their mummies....

Hello to anyone I may have missed, hope everyone is doing OK.. its such a tough journey....

Nikki
x


----------



## nikki.ryder

Sorry for the post duplication ladies, my laptop hung and then all of a sudden it had posted my reply 3 times


----------



## angelbaby2010

Thats great news em    now you can get all that TLC from the DH

Fingers crossed for all having FET this week


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies I am now officially PUPO yeah!!!! and was very happy to see a female doctor and not the heavy handed male one i had last time.  am feeling good and positive at the moment. OTD is a painful 17days away - 23rd June (how long!!!)

Debbie - been thinking of you today chick hope scan went well   

thanks for all your well wishes and support my lovelies cant wait for you all to join me in being PUPO very very soon

love and baby dust to all  xxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies

Hjanea - so sorry hunni big hugs    xx

Holly - glad you getting your milk in I really hope friday is a lovely pleasant surprise for you    xx

Nikki - same to you to Nikki hope your body does as it is told and lining is lovely and thick xx

sam - not long now how are you feeling?? xx

AFM - well am now happy to say that i am PUPO with 2 little embies onboard, both 3 day 8 & 7 cells, please please stick this time     

Love to all Em xx


----------



## Batleybump

Ems! Been waiting to hear from u, glad all went well  I had a lady doctor last time, way more considerate with ya xxxx that is a long time to wait sounds like the same date my otd will be, how strange how these clinics are so different xxx take it easy honey and will speak later. Xxxxx loads of big hugs and sticky vibes coming your way xxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Thanks Lucy you are a star.  How bizarre timing if our OTD is the same day (fate) xxxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Yeah my clinic last time did it 13days after..fate...lol  I cant wait for friday I feel so different this time round...more positive and generally happy  u must b so pleased with your embryo qualities, 8cell at day 3 is the best cell division it can be I think!? So happy for u, hope DH is taking good care of u xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Whoop whoop em!!..... Pupo! Xxx gud luck hunni finger crossed! Xxx
Debbie any news yet! ?? Xx 
Batey how's you today? 
Angelbaby! How are you? 
And if I have missed any1 a big hello andhow are you! 

Speak soon hunni's
Danielle xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Thanks ladies, yes hubby is looking after me and cooking tea for me tonight.  I feel better this time to Lucy more positive lets hope it is good sign for us all.  

Hope we hear from debbie soon, its gonna be an exciting week all round hopefully.

Off for acupuncture again now.

speak soon xxx


----------



## lollipops

Em MAC - fantastic news!!! A PUPO lady at last! Enjoy Dh looking after you. I would milk it for all its worth! 
We are all here to help you through your 2ww!


----------



## nikki.ryder

Em     on being PUPO XXX


----------



## Em Mac17

Thanks lollipops looking forward to you all joining me on the 2ww very soon.

Em xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Sorry to be so late today  

Went for my scan this morning and she started of saying that I was STILL at 7mm.  I said well I have been like that for a week and last time the doctor said some bits were 8mm, fast forward 6 hours and got the call saying we would be going ahead.  I start the progesterone tonight.  I have been told provisionally that transfer day is Thursday but I am not convinced in this and will have to have this confirmed tomorrow when the clinic call (I have to go up to London for the transfer which is a bit stressful.)

Anyway really hoping all goes smoothly from now on.  My last transfer was terrible so this time I have had my cervix dilated in preparation so am hoping this works!!

Great news from you Em, put you feet up lovey.  How long are you off work for again??

Now this is a bit freaky but last time OTD was two weeks after transfer so if it is on Thursday then my OTD would also be 23rd june!

Thanks for all you good vibes today ladies xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Oh my god. How strange is this. My otd is .......,23rd!!! Weird lol
Debbie brill news relax hun xx yr transfer same day as mine lol xx 
Em I hope you are chillin! Still eating pineapple!!haha
How strange all 23! Xxxx 
Gud luck sign! Xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Yeah Debbie that is great am really pleased for you this really is turning into a big week for us all.  What a shame you have a stressful journey to London how far away from you is it?  I had acupuncture this morning before i went and felt alot more relaxed than at my previous transfer.  Just try to do what you can to relax and hopefully it will go smoothly for you.

I am off work this week so chilling out is on the agenda everyday i think!!

How spooky is it gonna be if we all test on same day, dont know why i have to wait so long but i guess another couple of days is nothing really.

lets keep up the good news guys got a really good feeling about this     

Love Emma xxxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Lol Em bet you won't be saying another couple of days is nothing really when it comes to it!!  
Not too far from London, only about 40 mins on the train but is a bit of a hassle would rather drive x


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi everyone

Hjanie - so sorry you got that result, i know there is nothing i can say to make you feel better, but please dont give up it will be your turn soon xx

Em Mac - congratulations on being pupo.... how exciting, its sooo nerve racking waiting for that phone call isnt it, hope the two ww goes quick for you and they stick with their mummy xx


Holly and Nikki - fingers crossed your lining is thick enough on your next scan, you too can then be pupo very soon xx

Thanks for all your messages everyone, starting to get bit nervous now, sounds silly but we went away for the 1st few days then i met up with my mum and friends etc as i was on holiday end of last week and busy weekend so totally took my mind off it, was back at work today and only few days to go so nerves starting to kick in now xx

Sam xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Sam,

I really hope these days goes by swiftly for you and you get a lovely BFP at the end of this journey for you, lots of positive thoughts coming your way     xx


----------



## Batleybump

How strange is it gonna b if we all test on 23rd....spooky. I will know exact date on fri, but if it work same as last FET the it will b 23rd xx

debbie - sorry to hear its a stressful journey, our clinic is 3hrs away which is why were staying in a hotel so I can rest! At least its going ahead for u though, thats the main thing!

Danielle - not log now, how u holding up?! Xx

Lolipops - hope ya still staying positive about friday xx

Ems- hope you resting and had a lovely cooked teaxx

Wil let u all know how my scan goes tomorrow xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Lucy

will be keeping fingers crossed and no doubt checking on hear to hopefully hear that your lining is lovely and thick tomorrow., i have full faith that it will be    xx

Princess-debbie - try to take the journey easy and read a book or do something to relax on train need you all peace and calm (yeah right!!)  

mmmm my tea smells good and me and embies are hungry!!! xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Ems - make sure youve got plenty of food on that plate them little embies have had a busy day, they must b starving! Lol xxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hope you enjoyed yr tea ems!  
How's you lollipOp?
Yeah I'm fine Lucy Hun. 
Debbie you feeling Positive? 
Xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

mmm tea was good, but no matter how much i eat tonight Im still hungry, hate it when that happens, banana and milk supper (like when i was a kid hehe). am so tired to so off to bed soon for me thinks.

Lucy & Anglebaby - good luck with scans tomorrow lets keep up the good vibes xx

night all sweet dream xxxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Evening ems, bet ya exhausted bless ya xx just one quick question how long did you stay laying flat after et before u got up?

Sweet dreams xxt


----------



## Em Mac17

Lucy, all of 2 mins while they covered me up!!! guess they say that they cant exactly fall out, well heres hoping xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Lol ok, night night honey, and night night embies xx me now off to bed got to leave at half 6 xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Night chick, will be keeping fingers crossed for you tomorrow    xx


----------



## lollipops

Evening all. 


Em - you rest up hun. You deserve it! Sleep well! 

Skyline and Debbie - have you got your ET's coming up soon? I get confused by everything, so ignore me if I'm wrong! 

Bately - all is crossed for you scan!  

Hello and hope your well to everyone I've missed! X

Afm- I'm tired today, does anyone else feel tired on the progynova? I start the pesseries in the morning, don't u just love them!  Still not feeling great about the thaw on Friday, I just hope and   that the little embie thaws. If I think for too long about it I feel sick! God, come Friday I'll be a nervous wreck! X


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi lollipops, 

you are quite entitled to be a nervous wreck only normal, but you are in the right place as we will all be here for you   .  Just think it only takes 1 little one to get what you want and you got to believe this is the one   .

Take care and come and rant to us all if you are going mad!!!

Em xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all, just tellin em on other thread my OTD is 23rd june aswell wat a coincidence for all 

lollypops-I get really tired on progynove too- I forgot there was a 6 in the morning 

Lots of babydust to all


----------



## lollipops

23rd is obviously a special date!  Cuz I've just realised that if I get onto my 2ww I should be testing 23rd/24th.... how wierd ...its spooky!


----------



## angelbaby2010

It must be faith that we all ended up here @ the same time going through the same thing, we can all   and support  each other


----------



## skyline33gtst

It's totally mad! Lol 23rd is a special day xxx for all xxxx 
How's it going all xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

I am rubbish at keeping up with this thread on my iPad, can't scroll around quick enough!
I have to go to the hospital first thing tomorrow to drop off the consent form before they can start the defrost and let me know what the plan is.  Another scary bit for us all.  

Started on the progesterone tonight, at least it will make a change from the injections and definitely not getting DH involved in this aspect of the medication  

Got to go back to work tomorrow after four days off, defo have that sunday feeling.....

Goodnight all xxx


----------



## jaded

good luck sam.


----------



## Batleybump

Morning all hope we are all ok, sun in shining in sunny norwich today! Just got back from clinic and womb lining is 10.2 so all good for friday. Also they are going to give me a hpt to do at home on 23rd so I dont have to drive all the way there. After speaking with my normal nurse I have and the embryologist we are going for a 3day transfer so my eggs are being thawed tomorrow 

Ems - how u feeling today my lovely? Xxx

Danielle - have u heard how your thawed embies are doing? X

Debbie - hope all went well today x

Lollipops - looks like its me and you left for friday transfer  x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey guys

Lucy, yeah yeah yeah!!! am really pleased for you (had to come and use mums PC to check as couldnt wait to get home tonight).  Friday os the big day but I know that tomorrow will nerve wracking for you when they are thawed.  Do yo know how they do it?? With mine they did one at once and 2nd one didnt survive so got 3rd one out.  I will be looking forward to hearing good things tomorrow.  glad you have chatted to people about what day to leave them til as if you go off their advice they are the experts so sure you are in good hands    .xxxxxx

Debbie - really hope you thaw is going well, fingers crossed let us know how you get on    xxx

Danielle - any news about your embies god i hope this is a good week for us all   xxx

lollipops - if you having transfer fri when are they thawing yours hun, hope you ok today xxxx

angelbaby - cant believe you are another 23rd it must be fate lets hope it is fab day for all  xx

AFM - well i am knackered today mentally more than physically i think. DH dropped me at my mum and dads this morn to be looked after all day then will get back to normal tomorrow (well a gentle normal).  Just feel weird, not sure how i feel today a bit overwhelmed by it all but still positive    xx

Love me xx


----------



## lollipops

Hello lovely ones!

Bately - wow! what a thick lining! Bet you are chuffed to pieces! I am    for your embies tomorrow, I am sure you will have no problems! And yes , lets hope we are both PUPO by friday!   


Em- I bet you are shattered. You have put your mind and your body through alot. How sweet that your mum and dad are looking after you. Glad your feeling positive though hun! Here's some extra           to keep you feeling that way throughout your 2ww!   

Debbie - how did today go?

Skyline and Angel - How's things?  

AFM - Started my progestrone this morn. I just love them!   
I feel so nervous about Friday , I so hope I can join you all on the 2ww! I really don't want to fall at this last hurdle


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Great news Louise, wow good lining!!  Have you started your progesterone today?

Em hope you are enjoying your week, I'm not surprised you are exhausted - I remember the same from my last cycle.

Lollipops you are not the only one who is nervous, after everything it is scary it comes down to just one call......

Danielle and Angel hope you are ok - what's the news from you guys?

AFM well dropped off consent form and checked it was received at the other end but have not heard anything from the clinic.  They will have to call tomorrow if tranfer is schedules for Thursday!!  I looked back in my file and frozen embies are 2 days old so if we are going ahead on thursday then guess the defrost will start in the morning.  They will have to call me first tho as we have not discussed how many etc!!!  Very frustrating I am not a patient person and worry a lot....  

xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey my loveliest ladies

Lollipops - I know what you mean about the pessaries they are not the most pleasant things but a means to an end.  I am not surprised you are nervous but got a really good feeling that we will all be PUPO by the end of the week and i send you lots of positivity     and I     that you little embies is back where it belongs very soon   xx

debbie - that is very frustrating I think they forget sometimes that we are pulling our hair out at home waiting to hear from them but lets hope this time tomorrow you are a very happy lady     xx

How how is everyone else today??

Emma xxxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi debbie - I start my pessaries tonight, then 2 a day fron now onwards, hate the things, but am use to them now  u must b so frustrated with ya clinic, but I think thats accross the board, not quite sure they understand they are dealing with hormonal women! Lol but im sure youll get a call in the morning and your embies will b ready for u on thursday xx

Lollipops - stay strong and positive my love you will be pupo im sure  xx

Danielle - any news on ya embies being thawed?

Ems - hope u had a lovely day with ya parents, my mum spoils me rotten x x not long now before your embies start to nestle in so sending u lots of sticky vibes  xx

Just hope my FET goes ok as just now recieved some bad news that my mum has cancer of the womb  at first was going to cancel cycle but mum doesnt want me to do that, so trying to stay positive just feel so sad inside  xxx

Love Lucy xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh Lucy my lovely I am soooo sorry to hear that about your mum    , I dont think you should cancel either as this may give your mum strength when you hopefully get your BFP for something amazing to be happening in the family.  Life can be so cruel at times you have enough to deal with as it is but if you have a loving close family around you it is amazing what you can get through.  Get lots of cuddles in with you mum and help each other through these testing times.  If you wanna chat to someone impartial email me [email protected]

lots of love    Em xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh Lucy my lovely iam so so sorry to hear that about your mum     but i agree that you should carry on with your treatment and hopefully your BFP will give your mum strength if there is some amazing news in the family.  Life is so cruel at times when you have enough to deal with as it is but if you have a loving strong family then it is amazing what you can get through.  get lots of cuddles in with your mum and i am sure you will give each other strength.  If you need to speak to someone impartial then please dont hesitate to email me [email protected]

loads of love will be thinking of you 
Em xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Thank you ems thats so kind, im normally the strong one in my family but have got 3 older sisters for support too  looks like they have caught it early so she should be having a hysterectomy in next 3weeks so thats positive news. At least ive got a few days off soon so we can spend some quality time together  xx cant wait til tomorrow hopefully have some good news about my strong little embies thawing nicely xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Lucy I am sorry to hear about your mum too.  My mum has had and been clear of cancer for five years now so I know how stressful and upsetting it can be.  

Double the reason for this all to work out for you lovely.  We'll catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## lollipops

Lucy - oh dear, I'm so sorry. What horrible news but it is great they caught it early. I'm sure she'll make a full recovery  you have most definatley done the right thing by following through with your tx. Your mum wouldn't want you not too give this a go. I   you get a bfp as its just what your family need.


----------



## skyline33gtst

oh my goodness Lucy, hope you are ok hunni, my mam had it too!!! please contact me if you need to talk about anything at all hun.... i can pass on my email if you want it hunni....  

oh so sad!!! 
Hope every1 is well and i am thinking about you all... 
dont give up yr tx hun xxxx 
lv danielle
if you need anything at all hun we are here 100% xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi lucy

hope everyone has helped make you   a little tonight and feel more positive   , I am sure your mum will be fine and you will hopefully have some great news for her soon to which will lift all your family's spirits.  I hope you get some great news tomorrow about your little embies will be keeping all crossed for you     

Hope everyone else is doing ok and keeping up the positive vibes

love Em xx


----------



## Batleybump

you are all so kind thank u so much for your kind words  im still feeling very positive about friday and my mum is happy im going ahead, seein as I have dragged her along the 6hr car ride for every scan...bless her  they say good news follows bad so lets hope so. Just said to her she has got to ring her doctor and tell him she wants her op on the 23rd because its a lucky day! Lol xx


----------



## Em Mac17

I sure hope so hunni, if you believe in fate as I do then it very well could be, i wish your mum lots of good luck and good health and you some gorgeous thawed embies tomorrow cant wait to hear that tomorrow.

me xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Lucy. Pleased yr spirits high. Deep down must be really hard for you especially at such a important time in yr life! Xx but you seem to be coping really well Hun     
Gd luck all xx 
Thinking of you all fingers crossed for every 1 this week xxxx 
Afm- no news lol. Nothing to tell but will jeep you informed 

Bye for now my ff! 
Yawn xxx 
Lv Danielle xxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

oh lucy so sorry 2 hear about ur mum , but the ladies are right you have lots of friends here for you   ,
and u and ur mum will have great news 2mrw when u hear all ur embies are fine    

em - hope ur relaxin and not worryin 2 much, even though it cant be helped   
lolly - everything will work out fine hun 
skyline and princess- sending lots of  

started the pessaries- yuck- worth it I know, hope were all pupo 2gether


----------



## lollipops

Skyline - I've just been laughing at your random little reindeer on your previous post!  
So easy to please


----------



## skyline33gtst

Pmsl. On my iPhone Its silly lol xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning my lovelies, 

well am knackered this morning just cant seem to sleep for more than an hour at a time before waking up so am sooo sleepy. going for Reiki this morning so will hopefully be mrs mellow after that.

I am hoping that we will be hearing about lots of little thawed embies today that are waiting for their mummies in the next couple of days     desperately need some PUPO friends   

got a couple of really random things to share which you may have heard or not, but I have read about these and been told by someone who has a DS from IVF, but she said to wrap up tummy in orange blanket (or have something orange round your tummy area- chakra colour in that area) and to keep your feet warm (good for circulation) so socks it is for me all the time.  Know they may sound daft but i figure if every little thing does a tiny bit to help it may tip the balance in my favour so i thought i would share them with you.

love 

Em xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jaded

just heard the i have 3 top, 1 ok, and 2 slow embryos and they are going to blastocyst for transfer on Fri.

really nervous for the 3 top ones please be ok to come home to me


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Jaded, 

oh good luck hunni I will be keeping everything crossed for you for Friday    let us know how you get on. lots of positive thoughts coming your way    .

love Em xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi all, 
Well hospital rang. They thawed 4 and all 4 are still there but 3 have 100% life a little frag ting seemingly! But they are happy with them. In so nervous. I'm worried are it horrible.  
Ema I will certanly be taking up that advise worth a try. 
Hope every 1 well xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi my lovely ladies, just heard from my mum and her operation is booked in for 16th, so am happy its soon, hopefully they have caught it early!

Got a call from my clinic today and the 3embies thawed this morning didnt survive , so they thawed another 3 and they are all doing fine  clinic will call me in the morning to let me know how they have developed overnight, and transfer is booked in for 10am friday morning...yay!  just hope they grow nice and strong through the night  xx

Hope everyone is having a good day, and hope your nice and relaxed Ems after your reiki xxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey i am liking the good news ladies,

Lucy - am so pleased that you have 3 little ones growing for you at least that way they can pick the best 2 for you for Friday i wish them lots of growing power and hope they all blossom for you     and you will be PUPO very soon.  So glad about you mum too that is great and am sure you will all feel so much better after that is done    will be thinking of you. xxx

Danielle - that is great news am glad they made it shows they must be little strong ones.  when are they going back is it thurs or fri?? fingers crosses hun that you will be PUPO very soon. xx

How is everyone else doing today good i hope.

I felt a little flat this morning but have just got back from reiki and feel great now and positive (and i didnt fidget once during it which is unheard of!!!) Off out for lunch now with my friend then back on sofa later with my orange blaket tucked down my knickers (hehe sorry if TMI!!!)

loads of babydust to us all  

Em xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all, glad to hear all the good news,

just worried bout our little embie , if all goes well        how long are you on bed rest, my transfer is friday    but I have work saterday, do I need to stay in bed


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi all, 
Lucy great news about yr mam getting in that quick hun! brill news hope she is ok! tell her our thoughts are with her hunni, 
And you will be pupo on Friday hunn whoop whoop!
Em Pleased yr feeling positive hun... reiki?? whats that?? keep that orange blanket there lol hehe... 
I will be getting one or using the orange duster cloth or sumthing pmsl...
Angel baby try not to worry (harder said than done) i am on eggshells. but all be told there is nothing at all we can do.... No you dont need bedrest, just take it easy.. nothing to strenuois... nothing belly shaking! just dont be silly in what you do, just be careful hunni.xxxx 
i am getting on with it this time.. going ti the caravan and having a nice time, need to avoid the swimming pool, going on nice walks ect! just peace lol 
xxxx
debbie hows things?
lv danielle xxx


----------



## jaded

Thanks Em.

Neighbour has just told me she is 14 weeks with her second, god that stung! !  happy for her dont get me wrong, but i  still feel gutted, does it get any easier ? ! ? ! ? ! ? !


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi anglebaby, 

I agree with danielle, you dont need bed rest just be aware that you have precious cargo onboard and be careful. Don't really lift anything heavy is the main thing i am trying not to do and keep chilled out and calm.  Your body will tell you and if you are soooo tired then bed it is.  i really hope that your little embie does well and that it is back where it belongs very soon   , try to stay positive    xx

danielle - i think you going away is a great idea just take it easy and enjoy yourself.  Reiki is a form of healing which i have been having (and can now do myself) for 18 months and it really helps me handle things so well and keeps me calm so I love it.  Feel really good now. xx

am getting confused now, who is having Et tomorrow and who friday??

love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

oh jaded this journey can be so challenging and cruel, you are feeling what i bet all of us have felt from time to time, I have had my sister, my best friend just to name a couple of people who have all had a 2nd and it's a mixed bag of emotions happy for them but it feels like a slap in the face at the same time.  Big hugs honey     am sure it will get easier as the news you have received sinks in more be brave lovely lady you time will come soon hopefully   

Em xxxxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

oh danielle i love your duster idea get it stuffed down your pants!!!! hehe the things we do!!! xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Haha could ya imagine some one saying what's that orange thing down there! Oh jut a duster! Hahaha pmsl. 
Been booked for a while em! Got my phone tho! Will be staying intouch. 
My transfer tomorrow. Think Debbie is too? And Lucy and angel fri? 
Oooo still worried bout these embies! X


----------



## Em Mac17

OOoh i will be watching on here tomorrow for the news that you are PUPO!!! fingers crossed     xxxxxx


----------



## jaded

Thanks Em, that exactly how i feel, happy for them but a slap in the face for me, 

my sister too has 6 months ago had her 2nd, 

i have sooo much love to give and hubby, and for both sets of our parents
Oh well     for Friday


----------



## Em Mac17

I really hope so for you too hunni, I know how you feel friends of mine moan and moan about their kids and it hurts so much when i would give anything to have one.  really want to see my DH as a daddy he would be amazing.

lets hope this is it this time for us both.  Fingers crossed for friday then you can join me on 2ww    xxxxxxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

i hope so hunni xxx    
any news from any1 else?? 
xx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi guys

Just to let you know ive tested tonight a bit early as meant to be in the morning and its a negative    Feel really strange at the moment as havent cried or anything, think im just numb, will probably follow with loads of tears/anger/resentment etc later x

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

awww samuel jackson so sorry hunni..... 
try and keep yr chin up! xxx   
lv danielle
x


----------



## jaded

sorry samuel jackson   might be because you tested early


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Bit of a change of plan for me, I thought this might happen!  Now we are going to try and take five embies to blast so the transfer will not happen until Sunday.  I' ll be the last!  Good in some ways as makes it much easier for DH to come too and also means we can park up in london rather than get the train which is good.  Think that my OTD may change because of this  . Need to check!

Hope your transfer goes really well tomorrow Danielle.

Question for you, we are planning to go on holiday two weeks tomorrow.  We will know the outcome the same day but if by some miracle was a BFP is flying ok? Xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Gutted for you Sam so sorry     xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi debbie, I really hope your lovely 5 make it to blasts, how many will you be having transferred is it 2?  Sunday does sound better for you any so hopefully this is a really good sign all round.    xx

I am not sure about flying chick I would ask your doctors and go off their advice 

Hope everyone else ok xxxxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi Debbie, 
still really gd news... god im pulling my hair out now! 5 whole days !!!!!!!!!
i am not sure about flying hun, is it worth the risk? i would ask the doc hunni. xx 
dont know if i would personally hun, i can see why not tho! 
well gd news all round.. should still be same otd i would imagine as they are still thawed same time just transfered at a later date due to progress hun... oh well the very very very best of luck for the next 4 days xxx   
lv 
me
xx


----------



## Batleybump

Evening ladies sorry havent been on much today, work has been herendous! 

Ems - hope u had a lovely lunch with ya friend, and glad your all relaxed now after ya reiki, u must be well chilled out, think im gonna have some during my 2ww  xxx

Danielle - not long now honey and u will be pupo, hope u get a good nights sleep ready for tomorrow  x

Lollipops - hope ya ok and keeping positive, not long for us now and we will be pupo!  x

Angelbaby - good luck for your transfer 

Debbie - good news about growing ya embies to blast not sure about flying, most airlines wont let u fly as its not safe before 12weeks, which is why we had to cancel our holiday to jamaica last month, but best speak to ya doctor x


----------



## skyline33gtst

oooh Lucy wher abouts in Jamaica... I have been twice!!


----------



## Batleybump

Runaway bay it was but had to cancel, going to italy now  xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi all, 

am going potty and have only been sat in since 2.30pm!!! i feel like i am going stir crazy so am going out for a walk with my DH got to get out and hopefully some fresh air may mean i get more sleep tonight.

Lucy - sorry you have had a bad day chick   hope you evening is much better.  are they going to give you an update on your little embies tomorrow or just friday?? have a nice relaxing night and i hope 2moro is a better day for you. Italy sounds fab i loved it when i went xxx

danielle - will be eagerly awaiting your news 2moro that you are PUPO, good luck    xx

lollipops - how you doing today hunni get more nervous sure you will be fine   xx

 em xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Evening Ems, bless you, going for a walk sounds good its what I do to relax and wind down ready for bed, even though I get pulled along by the dog! Lol

I get an update about 12 tomorrow about how my embies got on overnight so will let u know as soon as they call, just praying that they are ok xxx am going to sorrento in italy, have u been there? Xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh yes let us know how they are getting on, wonderfully I hope   .

I went to Lake garda and loved it but mum and dad went to Sorrento for their 25yr anniver and absolutely loved it, you will have a fab time when do you go?? xxx


----------



## Batleybump

We fly out on 30th september and am hoping to b 15weeks ish pregnanyt so I can spend the whole week stuffing my face with pizza, pasta and ice cream!  lol xx


----------



## Em Mac17

oooh the ice cream is delicious!!! thats sounds like a very good plan to me now we just need mother nature to step in and do her bit in making that plan a reality       xxxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Oh yes!   it must feel weird being the only one thats pupo, not long now and we will all be catching up! Xx


----------



## Em Mac17

yes I will be alot happier lady when all of you guys are PUPO with me, happy days    xx

ok trainers on, no more excuses time to shift my butt!!!

catch you later my lovelies xxxxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Have fun lol  xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all, thanks for all the positive thoughts   hope all is well,

Just read the post bout ice-cream, stuffin my face as we speak with ben n jerrys, not pregnant yet just practicing 

I'm gettin kinda scared now, spoke 2 the doc earlier, embie gettin thawed 2mrw   so i hav 2 ring at 10 to see if it's ok

then bring on FRIDAY- cant believe just 2 days


----------



## babymiracles

Hi ladies - I haven't posted here for a while afer my BFN but wondered whether you coule give me some advice.  I started bleeding two weeks ago after FET (it was BFN) and still going (not heavy now, but bleeding nevertheless).  I don't know if this is normal after BFN as my other attempts were BFPs that didn't stick.  I don't normally have my period for longer than five days but I guess all the drugs can make it different.  Did anyone else get this?  Should I be worried that the lining is not coming away properly or something?  Thanks x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Oooo mmmmm ice-cream lol. Well what a way to practice!! 
I went to run away bay Lucy! Really good gun xx
Angel I'm the same worried sick but I get mine in tommorow xx
Ems dint overdo it mind xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Ladies

Thankyou for asking about me - I'm OK thankyou. Had a busy day working today- can't believe Friday is coming around so quickly   

Bately - Glad to hear your mums op is soon. Everything will be fine I'm sure of it! Not long for us now  

Angel- I only have 1 embie too so I know how your feeling and its horrible isn't it. Lets hope we have saved the best tll last so to speak    My embie gets thawed on Friday and goes back in on Friday?! Is that normal as I have noticed yours gets thawed tomorrow and goes back on Friday?? I hope I've not got my dates mixed up  


Em- Glad you enjoyed your reiki - won't be long till you have a gang of PUPO ladies to join you!

Skyline - hows you?

Debbie - wow blasts! How great! Fingers crossed for sunday hun  

AFM- My god its Thursday! EEK! I have got to call the clinic tomorrow to find out what time they are thawing and what time we will need to come in on Friday for transfer (please please please let me get to transfer  )


----------



## Batleybump

Evening lollipops, I will be thinking of u friday am so excited, just hope my 3embies grow nice and strong for mummy. Like u said though only takes one so lets hope u saved best for last! I was guttered when 3of mine didnt make the thaw this morning, and another 3 had to b taken out, just proves how precious they r and how scary this whole process is...hurdle after hurdle. And yes it is normal to have transfer same day prob means ya embie was frozen on day 2/3  just one more day at work then 5days off cant wait  xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Ur all fit and i'm just fat , just found out DH sis in-law had baby boy 1/2 hour ago, she loves tellin  me how many she plans on havin(7 or  shes such a [email protected]    we really dont get on, its mad cause we used to, she had fertility issues too, then she got preggers and changed 

dousn't matter she's still a [email protected]   

hey lolli- mine is a day 2 embie so it needs to devolop 1 more day den its back 2 momma 

God i really hope this works for all of us


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Well even if we are not having the transfers on the same day now there are still a few of us biting our nails for the thaw tomorrow  

Lucy was it your doc or the airline who said you should not fly before 12 weeks?

Xx


----------



## Batleybump

Debbie it was the doctor that said I couldnt fly in first 12 weeks and last 8 weeks of pregnancy as its dangerous? But I know what these doctors are like, they r all different so best off asking ya clinic tomorrow xxx


----------



## lollipops

Bately- Yes its so hard and upsetting. It is just one hurdle after another and the fact that you lost 3 precious embies is proof of how fickle it all is. But thankgoodness the next 3 are strong one! You can sigh a sigh of relief! Yes my embie is a day 3 so yes your right thats why its being thawed and transfered on the same day! Phew! Thankyou!

Angel- Sorry your sister in law is so insensitive, take no notice and concerntrate on your tx hun


----------



## angelbaby2010

Thanks lolli 
Bately dont worry ur precious little embies will be just fine and back to you before u know it      

This waiting could drive u insane


----------



## Batleybump

Tell me about it think I went insane a long time ago lol xx and thank u all for always being positive, really helps to get through the day xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Dh thinks I'm mad coz on here everyday now ,
Told him bout u guys and he said he's glad I hav u to talk to coz were all goin tru the same thing   

Feel really sick now, waz it really me who finished the whole tub of B and J


----------



## angelbaby2010

DH is sooo glad I hav u guys, he cant understand all this fet,et, pupoand ttc stuff   , so he sends a big thank u     for keepin him sane,


sorry thought last post didnt go up


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Em- Congrats on being PUPO, hope your little embies snuggle in tight for 9 month!! How are you feeling? x

Babymiracles- Sorry dont have any advice, but i'm sure someone will be able to help and have the answer, maybe give your clinic a ring, i'm sure it will just be the drugs. I hope you get it sorted. x  

Samuel Jackson- Sorry to hear you tested negative but it could be to early to tell  

Jaded- Good luck for ET Friday   x

Nikki- Not long to go for our scans now, i hope we both get good news Fri   and that we get to go ahead with ET next week. I am feeling very nervous about my scan and dont think i could deal with bad news, but i'm trying to stay positive, i have been kept very busy this week as i have just got the keys to my house after a very long wait. How are you feeling? x


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

EM- Congrats on being PUPO, hope your little embies snuggle in for 9 month! How are you doing? x

Babymiracles- Sorry i dont have any advice, but maybe give your clinic a ring, im sure it will be the drugs and nothing for you to worry about.   x

Samuel jackson- Sorry to hear you tested negative but it may still be to early to tell. When is your OTD? x

Jaded- Good luck Fri for ET x

Nikki- Not long for our scans now, i'm starting to feel very nervous about it as dont think i could deal with any bad news at the mo, these drugs are really making me feel quite emotional, i'm trying to stay positive and have been kept busy this week as i have just received the keys to my new house after a very long wait! How are you feeling? x


----------



## Holly82

Thought i lost my first post! lol   x


----------



## lollipops

Angelbaby - bless your DH   
YOU ENJOY THAT TUB OF B & J !


----------



## angelbaby2010

He sez cheers 

did enjoy it thanks   

how u fellin hun ?


----------



## lollipops

I'm not too bad hun , wishing my life away at the minute    But aren't we all!


----------



## angelbaby2010

Aww hun we will get there   our babies are going to be the most precious coz we fought so hard to have them


----------



## lollipops

let's    our lone little embie's    

And not just us ALL us ladies who are fighting so hard to be mummies! 

Big group


----------



## angelbaby2010

that's what I meant,all on this site and all those who arent fortunate enough to find this site and have friends like all of u


----------



## lollipops

I've just re-read my previous post, I hope I didn't sound like I was being funny


----------



## angelbaby2010

No way honey didnt sound funny  , dont stress urself we are all fighting together and we WILL get there together


----------



## lollipops

Think I might just go to bed  I seem to be all over the shop tonight! Thankyou angel


----------



## Batleybump

Your DH sounds like mine, dont understand all these abbreviations lol u got me hubgry talking about ice cream just polished 6 french fancies in one go...woops haha xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Sleep well lollipops, think im now off to bed been a long day! Night night my fabulous mummy to be friends xxxxxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

nite nite hun,dont worry bout the small stuff that happens, u take care of you honey    

Hope all goes well tomorrow       

hi batley the DH's are mad but we luv em    

I'm tired too , fingers crossed for 2mrw for everyone


----------



## Em Mac17

well ladies how much have I missed from a few hours!!! I had a great walk to parents and back again am hoping i am gonna be so tired i will sleep like a log.

Lucy - hope those embies are growing strong im sure let us know tomorrow hoe phone call goes      xxx

angelbaby - good luck with thaw tomorrow, it does only take one to get what you dream of and i am sure that this is the one     xx

danielle - good luck for tomorrow - feels like a massive day for you all    xxx

lollipops - I had thaw and transfer on same day and mine where day 3 so it is totally normal dont worry, be glad it will be back you very soon, will have everything crossed for you. xx

Debbie  - hope you ok sweets with your change of plan see it as a good thing and still only a few days away.

well i am glad i wasn't here for your ice cream talk would have made me very hungry!!!  My Dh agrees and is glad that i have you all to keep me going, (but not when we are meant to be watching a program and now have to rewind 10 mins as i have been paying no attention at all hehe).

well am going to bed as late as poss to see if that helps the lack of sleep situation think i saw every hour last night.


night my lovelies    and good luck for big day tomorrow      xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Good luck everyone, catch up tomorrow with all the news xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hope everything goes well today danielle with ya transfer!  xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Thank you every1 I will keep you all informed xxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Skyline - wishing you well , thinking of you today.


----------



## Em Mac17

Fingers crossed danielle     xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Sam -     Sorry hun - Life can be so cruel. 

Jaded - Good luck with ET tomorrow.... 

Holly - Good Luck tomorrow with your scan - I hope you have been drinking lots and lots of milk.... I have been drinking that much I think I am going to grow udders! I am so nervous about tomorrow - first big day out of the 4 remaining for me. (scan, thaw, transfer and test). Probably not going to get much sleep tonight. How is your PMA? I have none at the moment...

Em - Hope the 2ww is going ok? what is your OTD?

Hi to everyone else 

Nikki
x


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies, 

Holly - Hey hunni how are you feeling about tomorrow, i am sure you will get a big thumbs up and will soon be joining me on 2ww    xxx

Nikki - hey you sorry to hear you got no PMA at the moment so lots of positive mental attitude coming your way     . good luck for tomorrow for your scan then you tick one off your list and lets hope it is a big positive start for you    xx

AFM - well feeling ok at the moment got lots of PMA today lets hope it lasts, keep visualising my little embies snuggling in lets hope that just what they are doing.  will be happy when you guys join me on 2ww, fingers crossed.  my OTD was an awful 17 days after Et so it is the 23rd June!!!

Em xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Just heard from clinic, and one of our embryos is not doing so well but the other 2 are both 4cell, grade 1 top quality and embryologist said they r looking really good, also transfer is now 11am tomorrow...finally some good news!

Hope everyones ok today xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

OOhhh chick that is fab news    lets hope those precious two keep on growing for you and in just over 24hrs you will be joining the 2ww crew.....yeahhhh!!!!  

I had a great nights sleep last night, walk did the trick so i have bags of PMA today and just want all of you PUPO very very soon.

loads of love 

Em xxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Bately - that's blooming fantastic babes! Roll on 11am tomorrow!


----------



## lollipops

Ok , I've made the call to my clinic...
ET is booked in for 2pm tomorrow
I need to call them tomorrow at about 12:45pm to see if the embryo has successfully thawed.
If so then I need to be at the clinic for 1:30pm with a full bladder and a pair of socks!

Nurse warned me again, that with me only having 1 embryo to try not to get my hopes up too much  

Please thaw little   !!! 

I'm mightly stressed and bervous now- remind me to never go for FET with only 1 embryo again! 

Going to watch some Glee to cheer me up and take my mind off tomorrow!


----------



## skyline33gtst

I'm pupo!!! 
Omg! They looked lovely 2 back where they belong. Stick please stick. I took a photo I will be uploading them.  Xxx 
How's every one else xx
Lv me
Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Skyline    yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All is crossed for your 2ww!


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey ladies, 

I haven't posted for a really long time, but have been reading and trying to keep up to speed with you all...

Congrats to Skyline with the ET this morning. I'm sending you loads and loads of     

And i wish all the positivity the universe can muster for Lucy and Lollipops tommorrow.    

You must all be so nervous/excited now its coming together. You are all truly amazing and such strong positive women. A real inspiration to read. 

I'm on the Progynova and Patches, next scan on Monday to see if lining thick enough. If it is, then hopefully thaw / ET later next week. 

You are all i my thoughts! 

jessicat


----------



## skyline33gtst

Awww Jessica that is lovely Hun. Hopefully fingers crossed for next week. 
Thanks lollipops hunni. 
Still haven't had a wee! Scared incase they fall out be bursting lol xx dh has brought me out for food so waiting my dinner xxx


----------



## lollipops

Skyline - Oh hunny they can't fall out! They are tucked up neatly inside you- hopefully busy getting settled in for the long haul! I always go for a wee straight after ET- thats only because the nurse tells me too! But once you have had your first wee - you won't think like that anymore - promise!  

Jessica- Hello! Am hoping that your lining is thickening up nicely   Thankyo for the warm wishes , much needed at the minute!


----------



## jaded

thanks for all the luck sent my way


----------



## angelbaby2010

Congrats skyline , great to hear everyones good news, my god doesn't it feel time is flying by now , last week was like slow motion 

Lolli good luck tommorrow      

We rang clinic, little embie thawed as a 4 cell, and thank god is still a 4 cell, so all goin well transfer tmrw @12                                

Need all the prayers I can get


----------



## jessicatcornish

Angelbaby.......


----------



## lollipops

Angel -          

AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT A STRONG LITTLE    YOU HAVE GOT!

I HAVE EVRYTHING CROSSED THAT YOUR STRONG LITTLE EMBIE KEEPS GROWING READY FOR TOMORROW!


----------



## angelbaby2010

AWW thanks my lovlies ,

Lolli been thinkin bout u all mornin, think it's because were so similiar in our times for ET      I know this will work for all of us

Thanks Jessica for the , I have been drinking milk which supposedly makes ur lining sticky so ur embies will stick , also pinapple juice as it helps with implantation, I find the progynova makes me groucy, DH says i'm a natural [email protected] so dont blame it on the meds    #

Best of luck and babydust to all


----------



## skyline33gtst

Whoop whoop! Angel fantastic news hunni! 
Bet ya so excited but nervous at the same time!    wow it only takes that 1 little embie! Oooo can't wait to here yr pupo too! Xxx 
LOllypop bet yr excited but nervous too hunni. But fantastic news! See all us worried last week and look now all getting pupo! Haha great! 
Ems. How are you Hun? What you been doing today??
I enjoy coming onto here keepse completely sane as I know you ladies totally appriachiate how hard it can bee and the support from you all has been immense! So let's keep up the gd vibes and hopefull the 23rd will be a fantastic day for us all and we get BFPS please please please xxx
Oh well I'm off work now chilling till Monday and going to caravan. Can't wait xxx 
Lv me xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

ya gettin a little nervous now but more hopfull than anything 

have a good time this weekend coz wen ur OP u'll  have to relax   

  soooo  hard for everyone


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies

Lollipops, oh i can feel your nerves from here and i know i would feel the same so here comes a big hug    and a bucket load of positivity            i will be keeping all crossed for you for tomorrow and i cant wait to read that you are PUPO       xxx

danielle - yeah lovely lady thats amazing congrats on being PUPO      now join me in taking it easy and having lots of positive thoughts    xx

jessicat - hey hunni how are you doing, will be keeping all crossed for you next week really hope your lining is thickening up nicely ready for your little embies    xxx

angelbaby - yeah to your little remaining embie, who needs loads when you have one very special one!!! that is fab news will be eagerly awaiting your news tomorrow and hope your little ones gets even stronger by then    xx

Debbie - how you feeling today chick ?? xx

Lucy - last but certainly not least my lovely ff friend am so excited to see the words PUPO from you tomorrow will put a big old smile on my face xxx

AFM- well i am having a very positive day today and all this fab news has just made it even better

love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Evening my lovely ladies, just five minutes left at work then I can relax 

Ems my sweets, so glad your keeping positive, it should be around this time that your beautiful embies are starting to snuggle right in! Have u still got something orange round u? Hope ya keeping them tootsies nice and warm  xxx

Jessica - hi honey hope ya ok, and im sure your lining is growing nice and think ready for transfer next week x

Angelbaby, you must be nervous, but stay positive honey im sure your emby will thaw nicely tomorrow ready for mummy, then we can be pupo together xxx

Debbie - hope ya ok honey, have you heard how ya embies are doing ready for sunday? X

Lollipops, you must be biting ya nails off with nerves, but im sure your 1 little strong emby will make it for mummy and u will also be pupo with me tomorrow...eeekkk xx

Danielle - hope your ok and loving being pupo....hope youve had a wee...lol xxx

Im so so excited about tomorrow and feeling so positive...cant wait for my little bubba to be back in mummys tummy  xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Haha lucy funny you should mention it but i am currently led on sofa wrapped in an orange blanket with a big fertility crystal sat on my tum that my reiki lady lent me!! you guys are all really lifting my spirits recently     and I cant wait for us all to be on 2ww and keeping each other company     . 
At least you finished work now for a week walk out and forget all about it and focus on your little embies xxxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi ladies ,

Hey Batley, cant believe that u me and lollies ET are tomorrow    cant wait  

Hi Em glad ur feelin    babes  

Hey to everyone else, my posts aren't that long coz my writin hand is sprained so i'm really slow with my typing   

Me- Just relaxin @ home now and thinkin 2 much , but still feelin positive


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hello everyone, cannot post in the day at work but now off work until 21st June (assuming all goes to plan!) so expect to hear more from me  

Glad to hear all the good news today.  I also have just had 'the call' and all five embies have survived so far which is great  

Congrats to you Danielle on being puop. Great news about all the other embies currently defrosting in the various labs, let's keep the positive defrost vibes going..... 

A big ET day tomorrow.  What are you three up to to relax tonight? Xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey Debbie hun, glad to here about ur embies   

When is ur ET hun?

sendin lots of      and babydust to all

PS just relaxin on the sofa with the DH


----------



## skyline33gtst

have ya seen my pic!!!! brill!!! ooooo i love it hopefully the stick!!!
I am doing nothing at all debbie, sitting in my dressing gown, playing on labtop and lying down watching tele tehe! im milking it... scared tho...
Might go to work tommorow cause bored already and head playing games....!
bet you are over moon all 5 are doing well! debbie thats great will there still transfer 2 at blast stage? 
gdgdgdgd luck and loads of       
and loads of sticky vibes! 
and too Jessica, hope yr lining is thicking nicely drink pinapple juice..
Also can i just say my nurse told me to eat full fat yougart, milk and cheese?? so i will be trying that too!
AFM- i am sitting with my pinapple juice now haha and had 2 glasses of milk... And i didnt have a wee till 2:30pm and was desperate from 12! but felt better for holding it in xxx
lv 
danielle 
xxx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Great news Debbie......thats fantastic! 

Hope you three E.T.'s get plenty of sleep tonight, although i'm sure the excitement will get the better of you  

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies......
Eating brazil nuts (yuk) and drinking pineapple juice! I can't wait to get to the ET. and join you all on the 2ww

Loads of         vibes to you all xxx sweet dreams xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

OMG Danielle they are some mighty fine embies u got there  well done hun 

Jessica ur right brazil nuts are  but the pinapple juice is yum at least  

 to all


----------



## Batleybump

Evening debbie, im now gonna eat my tea an then have a lovely soak in the bath..seeing as im too scared to have one in the 2ww lol my poor DH got himself so worked up this morning with nerves he made himself sick...bless him...hes worse then me lol xxx
  thoughts to everyone xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Debbie - thats fab news what a great successful thaw lets hope they all grow and you have the pick of a great bunch      xxx

danielle - cant really see pic to well hun, you get yourself well taken care of tonight and dont rush back to work too soon just take it nice and wasy have they confirmed OTD is it another 23rd? i am also liking the full fat yoghurt any excuse to eat anything other than weight watcher yogs hehe xxxxxx

Lucy - ahh bless your Dh he sounds lovely, my Dh keeps his emotions hidden normally but on monday is wasnt feeling great either and nerves really upset his tum, they are just to lovely for words. enjoy your bath chick xxx

its a very exciting day on here tomorrow - sticky vibes to you all    xxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi em, im going to try and crop pic to make it better, Yeah OTD defo 23rd lol .....xxx
well i hate milk and yougart ect but i will eat it....
xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi ladies  

Em and skyline how long does it take for ET, problem is we are keepin this private but we have to visit dh's sis in-law 2mrw and new baby, our clinic is right besidemain hospital so her visitors will see us goin 2 the clinic


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi angelbaby transfer itself only takes 5 mins but depends how long your clinic will want you in beforehand i was there a good couple of hours in all, but i was last out of 5 people so had alot of waiting around.  Get a large hat to hide under hehe xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

hehe ya and a fake moustache    


we will have to keep an eye out for peaple we know and act all 007


----------



## Em Mac17

Am loving the mental picture i have right now angelbaby hahahahaha    xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

I'll tell ya if it wasn't for wax I wudn't need a fake moustache i'd have a great 1 on my own     

How are ya hun?


----------



## Em Mac17

oh really sorry dont mean to laugh    but that did make me chuckle!!! i love the honesty on here   .

I am good today thanks i am now on a 2ww as done the extra bloody fews days that they add on just to make it that little bit longer, like it isnt long enough, but so far the days are going quite quick (and im only slightly doolally!!!) will be totally gaga by the end    xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Na I appriciate honesty, if you cant have a laugh lifes just boring     

I know, the waiting game is a killer isn't it   but worth it wen u get there  sending lots of babydust and    ur way

cant wait to join u on pupo


----------



## Em Mac17

ooooh me too me too another 3 ladies PUPO tomorrow      xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Ya cant wait to hear 2mrw from all    

but imagine next month wen all this waitin and worrien is over and were all pregnant


----------



## Em Mac17

oh god am scared to even dare to think that, but please please let it be so      xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Positive thinking creates positive outcomes(or in all or cases , babies)                       

Our kids are gonna be sooooooooo spoilt       


PS just drank milk and pinapple juice 1 after the other, I really wouldnt advise it, feelin a bit sick now hehe


----------



## Em Mac17

haha I agree spoilt with love and affection, I do this with my nieces as it is!!!! come on babies we are sooooo ready for you          xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

My mum has been fussin over me since I told her about FET, bless her she doesnt realize the embryo isnt back with mummy yet    the more I explain bout FET the more she gets confused luvs her soooo much


----------



## Em Mac17

Bless her, it is all a bit baffling tho, you got to love our mums tho    xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Shes great, and really funny,great to be around   , still  a little  though      

16 hours to go, I'm a little   now     , still We'll get there    

gonna head for an early nite, hopfully i can sleep 2nite and stop thinkin

Em still   for u in ur 2ww hun  and all the ladies

Fingers crosssed for all for tmrw       
and those still waitin for ET   
Nite nite my FF's


----------



## lollipops

Thanks again for all the lovely messages....I'm hoping I can sleep tonight too.


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lollipops 

I can imagine that not much will be had by you tonight, i went for a long walk last night and that helped me sleep, or try hot milk (god i sound like my mum).  tomorrow is gonna be a beautiful day for you I can feel it, be brave my lovely ff and here is all the positivity i can muster                        

love em xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Oh well a lovely bubblebath went down a treat and so did my chicken and chips  sent my DH out shopping tonight, he just got back, and all I can say is.....if u run out of fruit, milk or pineapple juice just nip round mine ....because ive got bloody loads...not enough room in the fridge lolxx

Angelbaby - hope ya disguise works out tomorrow, and thank god for wax haha, ems is right ya normally at the clinic between 1-2hrs, once my transfer is done, nurse normally says I can lay there til im ready to leave as im only one having transfer tomorrow, so think I might just lay there a little while. Now gonna pack my overnight bag/suitcase lol. Dont think im gonna get any sleep am way to excited  I know what u mean about mums mine is sort of getting (ie. She knows what an embryo is) haha, but she brought me round a card tonight wishing me luck and had popped some money in so me & DH can have a nice meal out tomorrow night...bless her, its so funny shes a nervous wreck worrying about me and im the same with her  xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Ah lucy your mum sounds lovely and Im sure you will take after her in that when it is your turn.. i am liking the sound of your Dh shopping and you having a long soak you got that the right way round.  So glad excitement is you main feeling that is fab keep up those positive vibes and try to be as relaxed as poss tomorrow (hahaha like that poss) then it hopefully wont be painful for you this time   .

well am off for another walk as really helped me sleep, so night ladies sleep tight, sweet dreams and lets have a great Et days tomorrow.

loads of babydust   xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Bately - you'll soon be pupo hun! Can't wait to read about you tomorrow!


----------



## skyline33gtst

i was only gone 1hr and have ya seen all i have missed out on... haha
mustash! angel pmsl... it was funny, wax haha i know what you mean...Good luck for tommorow hunni, i will be awaiting to here you will be PUPO!!! whoo hoo.. 
Lolli, i bet you are excited to again good luck and waiting to here for your PUPO too xxx
Lucy, yr mam sounds just so lovely hunni, awwww bless well you enjoy your meal out and give me tips on how you got yr DH shopping, i think mine would send his mam! again Lucy gudluck hunni and awaiting yr PUPO too!!! 

Good luck all and sending        and lots and lots of sticky vibes
Looking forward to the talk on here tommorow lol all us PUPO together!!! 
I am very greatful for this site and enjoy talking to all you lovely ladies 
thank you FF xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Dont worry lollipops u will be pupo by tomorrow too and cant e to hrat from u too  

Danielle, I know its crazy ya gone for five minutes and u have to catch up on 2 pages worth haha

My DH doesnt do just the shopping, but washing, washing up, housework and cooks me tea everynight...its great...just got to get him ironing next   xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

can i just add people think im nipped... i have a glass of milk and pinapple juice, a orange blanket stuffed down the front of my knickers with a fertillity budder sitting on my tummy - and i am going to stuff my face with cumberland pie from marks and spencers (lush) haha 
imagine that pmsl!! 
xxx


----------



## lollipops

Skyline - what an image!   you go for it girl!
Well ladies I'm.signing off for the night.

Wishing you all well.....
Fingers crossed for those waiting on ET day.

Bately, thinking of you for tomorrow!


----------



## Em Mac17

oh this getting so funny, Danielle i am also back from another good walk and now sat with a fertility crystal and an orange blanket stuffed down front of my knicks!!! i have images of 6 crazy women all sat on sofas in random parts of the country all with glasses of milk, pineapple and nuts with orange dusters/jumpers/blankets stuffed in their pants all chatting away together think they may lock us all up!!!!!

well iam glad that we can come on here for some light hearted banter.

danielle - hope you and little embie sleep well

Lucy, lolli & angel - I hope you all get some sleep and conserve energy for you big big days tomoz     zz

Deb & jessicat - night ladies sleep well not long now for you either only a matter of days til you are reunited with little embies xx

hugs all round    

Em xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi ladies, tried the sleep thing, didnt work  missed u guys 2 much  
Hiya EM your gonna walk off the soles of ur feet hun  ur sooo fit, I get in a sweat climbin my stairs    
OMG Bately ur mum is absolutly perfect u r sooo lucky, she is too to hav a DD like u, 
REALLY prayin for u lucy,lolli and me for tmrw and our precious embies     hope beyond hope this works   
Ladies on 2ww I think and pray for all of u everyday     

And for all the lovlies waiting for ET I am prayin for u and ur embies that u finally get wat u all want   

I shuda bin a nun im prayin soooo much, hope it works


----------



## lollipops

Angel - I'm with you on the   .  I truly hope you lovely ladies all get to the 2ww stage and obviously beyond 

Your all the best!


----------



## angelbaby2010

Definitely more    coz its workin 

wat time is ur ET tmrw hun?


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Just checking in and see there has been about three pages since earlier!  Sweet dreams all and can't wait to hear all about the ETs tomorrow xxx


----------



## lollipops

2pm hun. What about you?


----------



## angelbaby2010

Thanks for the   debbie nite nite hun 

Hey lolli, mine is at 12, so its in ex 13 hrs from now  bit nervous I cant sleep really excited tho,
Wat bout u hun?


----------



## lollipops

I'm the same hun. I'm nervous, apprehensive and all over the shop to be honest  

It's madness 

I'm going to try and get some sleep now, hope you can too
All the very best hun! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Nite hun pleasent dreams, be tinkin of all of u 2mrw         

Hope all goes well 4for us all          

Right , gonna try to sleep again, early start 2mrw, nite nite my FF's


----------



## Batleybump

Well morning lovely ladies the big day is finally here, the thought that I will b pupo in 4hrs is great, am so excited  gonna leaving in a hr for the lovely 3hr drive... Will keep you all posted xx

Good luck lollipops and angelbaby xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Will be thinking of you guys today x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Good luck ladies! Will be pupo! Today yay!!! X
Fingers crossed and lots of sticky vibes xxx


----------



## lollipops

Bately - you go and get pupo hun! Can't wait to read your post once you are !

Angel - you too hun! Wow, today is a big day! Can't wait to read how you got on either. 

Afm - I'm sick to the stomach! Convinced I've come to the end of the road and feeling rather deflated right now! I hope it all turns out for the best and I'm not the one to let the team down!


----------



## clairec1154

Good morning lovely ladies, sorry I have been completely awol.  I have been reading to see what the news is, but didn't want to post, I didn't think you needed my negative mood forced on you.

Em Mac - Congrats on being PUPO  

Jaded - hope all goes well today and that you will be PUPO as well  

Holly - I hope your scan gives you good news  

Nikki - Same to you, I hope your scan goes well today  

I am ok, I was so fed up that my clinic had promised that I could go straight into a fresh cycle and when it came to it last week the nurses said AUGUST!  Thank   you that the consultant gives out his mobile number.  (It is a one man band) so I rang him and he gave me an appointment 4 weeks earlier than the nurses had, so I saw him yesterday.  I was expecting a fight, but I think I only said 1 sentence to him before he said, start D/R today!!!  So I started back on the roller coaster yesterday for a fresh cycle.  I hope you all get your BFP's and that I don't see you on the next cycle buddie board   (thats nearest I could find to fingers crossed)


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey ladies....

Will be thinking of you ET's today.....next time i clock in you will all be PUPO! Woop Woop       

Lolli.....   ......pull some positive vibes from us all...   ..squash those doubts and concentrate on on being PUPO...you can do it! 

Big love to you all today....can't wait to hear back from you all. 

xxxxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi Jessica, how are you?
Lolli - come on hunni, all positivity on this thread.. read back all you have put and how positive you have been and it will make you feel so much better.... big hugs    and     lots of positive thoughts xxx
Any news hehehe....
lv me 
xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning my lovely f freinds I hope you all managed to get a little sleep last night.

Lucy - hey chick you will be on your way now hope your journey goes well and i am feeling really excited for you for being PUPO really really soon will be checking in to hear from you.     that all goes well and your gorgeous little embies go back where they belong   xxxxxxxx

lollipops - oh hunni i am sending lots ans lots of positive thoughts your way       what time will they ring you to give you the news that little embie has thawed let us know i feel nervous for you       sure you will be PUPO very soon xx

angelbaby - good luck hunni really hope all goes well today and your little one has been doing really well and ready for its mummy, fingers crossed looking forward to hearing that you are PUPO xxxxx

love and   Em xx


----------



## jessicatcornish

I'm ok Danielle, feeling tired today and have a terrible headache. But most of all, finding it difficult to control the excitement about next week      How are you doing after yesterday's excitement?? 

Its so weird.....i think i'm feeling the excitement from all of us. Keep     for good news. 

Ems - how you feeling today? Must feel great to have the embies back inside xx 

Debbie -any news on ET?

Bye for now xx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Sorry, i have to share this with you. 

I work in an open office and a client just came in to give me some paperwork. He's probably about my age and a bit awkward around me. 

Well, just at the moment we make eye contact, my body decides to have a massive surge of hormones (thanks oestrogen) and i go into a hot flush!! My face goes crimson, my heart starts fluttering and OMG, he notices. He looks away shyly and also blushes!! OMG!!!!       

How embaressing.....everyone else saw too!!..bloody hormones. Now he probably thinks i fancy him.     Sh1t!!!


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Jessicat,

hahahahaha sorry but that is really funny I love the little things that our bodies do at the worst times, well it may make work a little more interesting for you hehe sorry    

I had a few headaches try drinking lots of water this is meant to help (to be honest found that it just made me want to wee more!!!)  

It is very exciting times at the moment bet you cant wait for next week when you are PUPO     xxx.

Not sure how I feel, still really positive     just that scared feeling creeps in every now and then, I go back to work on Monday will keep me occupied and my mind off things for a while. Cant wait for the rest of you to join me and danielle on the 2ww then we can keep each other sane xxx

em xxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Haha jessica. Priceless! Brill xxx
Em, I am sitting here scared to move! Ridiculous. I'm going to potter on in house.  Tidying up then maybe relax in garden! I just don't know if what I'm doing is right! 
It's horrible. Was going to go to work to keep my mind occupied! But thought no don't want to push it xxx 
In going   and this is only day 1! Xxx 
Gu luck all today! Can't wait for you being pupo! 
Debbie is yr clinic calling you today? Xx 
Lv 
Lil me xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Danielle

totally know what you mean I never know what the best thing to doing is and probably nothing would make much difference anyway, just dont lift anything heavy I have been told that.  Just keep calm and relaxed (haha who really comes up with this stuff obviously not been through it) 

lets hope we are joined today by another 3 PUPO ladies    

em xxx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Yes, very funny....not going to be able to look him in the eye again for a while!  

I can't imagine how you guys must be feeling on the 2ww.....this whole thing is such a rollercoaster. Just when you think you have reached a limit, there's another.....  Sending you both big hugs.....


----------



## lollipops

Not good news ladies , little embryo didn't make it 

Knew it was a long shot. But gutted all the same.

I will be following all your journeys ladies.

Your a lovely bunch of girls and I wish u all the best.xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Oh lolli I am so sorry to hear your news hun.  
Xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

lollipops - i am so sorry hunii    
what are yr next steps hun. xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi girls, 

Thanks for the support.

I've booked in a review consultation but its not until the end of July as my clinic are really busy right now. I've also booked in to an open day at another clinic near me - as our next treatment will be self funded so going to shop around so to speak!
DH is taking me out for a long awaited caffeine fix at Starbucks and then myself and a bottle of wine have a date tonight! Might even get DH to take me out on the town to drown my sorrows before getting back on the healthy caffeine free  & alcohol free diet in prep for go number 4 !

X Lolli x


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies 

Just a quickie from me - had scan this AM and all is good. 9.3mm! so so happy. Worried about Tuesday now - Thaw day... they will get our 2 snowbabies out on Tuesday afternoon and call us before 4 to let us know if they have survived..... so so worried. Hanging on to the fact they are the same quality as the girls were..Transfer will then hopefully be Weds AM.

Holly - Any news? hope your news is as good as mine today. 

Back later

Nikki


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh Lollipops i am so so so gutted for you I think a group hug is in order right now   I cant believe how brave you sound I really think these trials make us stronger and when you are a yummy mummy you will the best at it.  I know that nothing we can say will make you feel any better but we are here for you and the fact that you can already look forward to the next go is inspirational.

I wish you all the luck in the world my fertility friend and I really hope that the best things really do come to those who wait.
   Em xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey nikki, 

Yeah that is great news I wish you all the luck for the thaw on Tuesday and will be looking out for your good news.  keeping all crossed hunni     xx

Holly - hope all goes ok today hun, fingers crossed wil be watching this space xxx

Jaded - how you doing chick, any news? xx

AFM - well trying to get out a bit everyday to keep my mind of things (haha like that gonna happen) then back to work next week so that may help distract me from this agonizing wait!!!

Love to all em xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

em that was sooo lovery.... Lollipops Hunni, go into town and get totally bladdered, enjoy then start thinking bout yr next cycle...
All of mine had to be self funded hun, but as hard as it it we skrimped and saved and at it again... dont be dishearted hunni, things like this happen... Mine got cancelled before et because embryoligist went on holiday and make a mistake with the diary as they had doublled booked i was fuming, but swallow it and get on with the next one cause when its all finished and you have a beuatiful bundle of joy in your arms it is all worth it...
lv danielle 
xxx


----------



## jessicatcornish

I'm so sorry Lolli.... Thats awful news.....we are all here for you. 

Massive massive     

Go and have a real blow out tonight....lots of love xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Afternoon ladies, firstly i would like to say I am officially pupo! X2 8cell grade ones, embryologist said they looked lovely! Was a bit of a disaster as my bladder was too full so after ten minutes of complete pain with the doc fiddling about, they finally let me empty half my bladder, which I did then it started again lol. All went well they even shew me and DH the bubbles on the monitor of where the embryos came out of the catheter 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx

Lollipops - my heart goes out to you honey, it must be awful for you. Im glad you are being strong and concentrating on ya next steps...big hugs to you xxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi lucy, 

brill you are pupo too! whoop whoop 
congrats!!


----------



## skyline33gtst

whats yr otd?
xxx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Woop woop Lucy........thats amazing news!!!         Time to put your feet up and let them get snuggled in. 

Big love xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

I'm so sorry to hear that lolli   ur so strong an i hav know doubt whatsoever u will have a baby soon    

We really are hear for u hun


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey Angel.....any news on yours yet? x


----------



## angelbaby2010

I'm OFFICIALLY PUPO      as of 12:10 today


----------



## jessicatcornish

OMG OMG OMG Congratulations Angel!!!!     

So happy for you honey. woop woop woop       xxx 

Can't wait to join you x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Thanks soo much jess   cant wait for u to be pupo too hun      

Wow cant believe im on 2ww     OTD moved to 27th june, 16 days from 2mrw , embie looked great     so fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Nikki- Im so happy you get to do ET next week, the day before me as im in on Wed. Im also nervous about the thaw but i am just happy to have gotton this far! Is it right that i have synarel nasal spray twice on the Sun 10am and then 6pm? This is my last say for synarel, im always more confused when i leave my clinic lol.X 

Em- Thank you for your well wishes. How is your PMA? X

Have to dash will be bacl later to those i have forgot x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Angelbaby and Lucy congrats on being puop  

News from my clinic is that the famous five are still going strong.  Now have 4x8 cell and 1x9 cell  
Not expecting to hear from the clinic again unless things all go Pete tong but the embryologist said it was all looking good.  We have an estate agent coming to value the house tomorrow so going to spend the rest of the day keeping busy cleaning!

Lollie is wise to shop around and there is always something to learn from these open evenings.  I am also self funding through an nhs clinic - keeps it cheaper!  

Xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey debbie hun, wen is ur ET


----------



## skyline33gtst

Congrats Lucy and angel xx why it yr otd? 
Pupo at last lol congrats!! Lots of positive vibes xxx
Lv Danielle xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Angel ET is on sunday, not too long now! X


----------



## Batleybump

OMG got back to the hotel after posting on here earlier and zoncked out lol its strange that your OTD has moved back to the 27th angelbaby, my nurse told me to test on the 21st and if negative re-test on 23rd but to definately go to the doctors and have my hcg bloodtest on the 21st, I think thats well weird...but less time to wait so I aint complaining   I feel so different this transfer, my tummy doesnt feel sore and im not in no pain and it didnt hurt half what I remember last time  im so so happy xx

Cant believe we are all pupo with you now Ems, your not alone  xx how u feeling today? I keep looking at the pic of my gorgeous embies and cant quite believe they are in my tummy  xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Thanks Danielle  , our little embie waz day 2 and transfer waz day later than first thought so doc says we r best to test on day 16, so im not gonna be 23rd like u guys   but i'll  be rite behind u      

Debbie bet u cant wait 4 sunday    

OMG batley ur pupo   not long till all join Em on 2ww


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Holly - Thats great news!! My transfer isn't until Wednesday. The dreaded thaw is Tuesday afternoon as my embies were frozen at 4 cells.... I have been so nervous all day - Its only going to get worse as Tuesday gets closer!


----------



## jessicatcornish

Crikey.........i feel really far behind you all. Can't wait to catch up!


----------



## angelbaby2010

Not to worry hun, it just means  u hav support  for every step of the way   from all of us


----------



## Batleybump

Now about to tuck into a big dominoes pizza for my tea  mmmm this bed in my hotel is so comfy, think I might stay here for the whole 2ww!! Lol

Danielle - hows your day been honey are u still resting or did u do some housework? When is it you go down the caravan? Xx

Ems - hi honey hope ya ok, bet ya getting bored now I know I will be by monday  are you going back to work monday? Xx

Angelbaby - how you doing hun, are you resting up? X

Debbie - fab news about ya embies growing good, not long now and u will be pupo with us all. Hope tomorrow doesnt drag too much for you xx

Lollipops - hope ya ok, have thought of u many times today , hope you have a nice meal tonight and keep ya mind off what happened today. Hope u will pop and say hi every now and again, be nice to hear from you xx

Well heres for the next 2weeks and going slightly mad, but keeping each other sane and positive xxx


----------



## lollipops

to Bately and Angel - I'm hoping you both get your BFP's soon!    

Just wanted to say a massive thankyou for all your kind words. It means alot to have this kind of support.

I have booked a review consultation with my clinic for the 28th July. I have also booked a open evening at another local clinic to check out what they have to offer.

Myself and DH are gutted that this cycle ended this way and kind of hoped that our last little embie would be our lucky one. But we also knew that this tx would be a long shot.

I'm certainly down but not out!!! We will have 1 more full go at IVF/ICSI and I hope to goodness that it works. I never thought at my age that I would be on tx number 4 without even a glimmer of a BFP. 
I have to say that if this next cycle results in a BFN I think we will have to admit defeat. I can't handle any more poking,prodding, lows and highs. I find it consumes my life and soul and leaves me feeling like I've lost another tiny part of who I am behind. I have now lost 4 potential babies, and I think my heart would break if I had to loose anymore.

So here's hoping that tx number 4 in Aug/Sept will be the one! 

I will continue to watch and post on here if thats OK. I need to see some BFP to restore my faith in all this!

I'm off to get washed,tanned and slapped up! And am determined to have 1 last blow out before I start preparing again for the next treatment.

Love and    to all xxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all, really gettin tired of lying round all day  worth it tho    

Lolli please keep in touch hun, dont wanna lose a friend wen I just found u          u will get wat u and ur DH want most    

bately, hope ur enjoyin urself 2nite   I really want pizza now   

Still     for all my FFs


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Angel you are only on day one, you can't be fed up already.  

I can't wait for my week of puop on the sofa, have been filling up the box with trashy tv and films.  

Jess meant to say pages ago to try chocolate covered Brazils.  Taste much nicer than plain ones.

Lucy do you have difficult transfers like me?

Xx


----------



## hjanea

Crashing to say I'm so sorry to hear your news Lollipops! Been checking on you (in a non stalkerish way!) since I saw you were cycling again. So so hope that you ahve better luck next time.
Helen.xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi debbie, 
you still have to follow our journey hunni, and i dont blame ya enjoy yr self hun xx
angel, i am sick already too lol... how ya feeling? 
em..havent heard from ya in a while hunni...x
lucy - dominos pizza ....mmmmmmmm lush! when do you leave the hotel? you feeling ok?
jessica your transfer next week?/ 
AFM - been shopping to asda got24 pints of milk, loads of full fat yogart! and pinapple juice/pinnaple fruit and pinnaple lollys! the woman on the till thawt i was daft! haha oh and strawberry cheese cake x2 lol ate 1 already yum yum.. 
apart from that really tired must be the meds and axious/scared and loads of other silly thawts... hope it has worked     for every1! please god. (im not even religious)..
well looking forward to carvan go on monday 13th till fri to break the week! i am demented honest   a think it must be with it being the last time!!

if i have missed any1 out im sorry but hi how are you, 
Love 
mad head!! haha


----------



## lollipops

Hello Hjanea - long time no speak! How are you doing hun? Lol, I don't mind being stalked makes me feel important! Not that you were anyway! What am I going on about? 

From your Sig I can see you have had another bfn  I'm sorry its totally rubbish isn't it. 

Are you cycling again? 

Thankyou for you message, its nice to hear from you again and its a shame we aren't speaking to eachother on the preg boards.

Big


----------



## Batleybump

Debbie - dont normally have difficult transfers its just im such a wimp and dont think my pain threshold is very high  my bladder was just soo full it was covering nearlky my whole uterus on the monitor, so had to empty half then it was fine  xx

Danielle - your not mad, you sound completely normal to me haha xx


----------



## Em Mac17

hey all, 

well this is the first time that i have near a computer all aft as been out shopping with my mum.

lucy - just one thing to say to you          you are PUPO!!!  yeah with 2 pretty amazing sounding embies, ohh i got good feelings about this my lovely wanna share the next 8 months with you    xxxx

Angelbaby - you go girl you are PUPO with your little one I am so happy for you, heres lots of baby dust for you   get that little one snuggling in (get orange duster stuffed down your knickers) sure we can do this together    xx

Debbie - bet you are glad now that they have left embies to grow a bit more that way they can make sure you get the best of the best, 8 & 9 cells sound amazing!!! fingers crossed for sunday hunni     xx

jessicat  - you will be joining us so soon we will still be here - waiting!!! xx

danielle - how are doing, it is hard not going mad but along way to go yet, keep busy (but stressfree) xx

lollipops - you are doing so well glad you focusing on the next step will give you something to get your teeth into, big hugs   xxx

AFM - well feeling good again today not sure if feeling twinges but am hoping that them settling in (ooh i hope so), so glad we are 2ww together. 

love to all 

Em xxx


----------



## jaded

hi,
hope everyone is ok,
thanks em, all went well extremly painful at the start, then just unconfortable, we got to see pictures of our blasts which was amazing! ! 

2 blasts made it and are now back home, feeling very very nervous,
but in myself feel no different, didnt expect to, but feel weird that i feel normal but been told to rest, feels like in my mind i should be feeling unwell, if that makes any sense or maybe thats just me.
hubby doesnt get it, hes like well you shouldnt be feeling any different. 
    please stay snuggled


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey jaded that is great news you are PUPO, it is lovely seeing them I have a scan pic of just a beam of light which is the liquid they are in, but nice all the same.

It is hard to know how you feel but rest and be waited on, what is your OTD i hope is goes by speedy for you hun and has a fab ending    xx


----------



## Batleybump

Ems my sweet, been wondering where u had been , glad ya back and had a lovely day out shopping with ya mum, think im going to try stay busy like you  my ET was so informative as had two students in there learning so they shew and explained everything on the minitor as they were doing it, and u could actually see the fluid that the embies are in come out of the catheter  im feeling really positive too and could not imagine spending 8 crazy months of pregnancy without you  do u think its strange I have to test so early..its only 21 days from today?  xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all  ,

hope all is well   , 

Batley is ur OTD  the 30th june ? 21 days from 2mrw 

EM how u doin hun, tanks for the        wearin oronge knicks hope its d same thing

Feelin very crampy, is it normal


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey lucy, 

So glad that you decided to get a hotel tonight let your body relax and unwind after what sounds like another painful ET.  it is fab seeing them go in we watched it to and we got a scan picture with a ray of light which contains my 2 little ones hehe will keep with my name tag for when they are born   .

I think keeping busy is a good idea my clinic said not to wrap yourself in cotton wool so have been trying to get out everyday for a bit then when i have been in have been on backside on sofa with blanket and socks on hehe.  

Dont worry about 21st as your embies are now day 3 so sure it will be ok, think my clinic must just say a bit longer I dont know but lets hope you will just get a lovely BFP with a little less pain in getting there    .

oh i hope so hunni, am off out again now shopping then calling at my sisters so if I will be chatting later no doubt.

take care my lovely ff xxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

hey angel, 

orange knickers is great wish i had some (the chakra colour therefore fertility colour is orange so anything that colour in that area is great) I wouldnt worry about cramping you have just been messed about with down there so i guess it is to be expected.  welcome to two weeks of symptom spotting!!!

take care hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey Em  

How u feelin 2day?

Still cant believe ET over and now pupo wit u       

Lets hope everyone joins us


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Here's hoping angel baby


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

i am feeling ok thanks angelbaby, think i am feeling some twinges and boobs are getting sore (but that is regular for when AF due) so i am reading all sorts into everything at the moment.  So glad you are join me on 2ww we can keep each other sane and compare symptoms sure my family think i am nuts sometimes xx

well i am shattered so off to bed for me, am off for a spa day tomorrow then off to a bbq at friends in the eve (spa day is a good excuse for me to miss the PG ones and families in the day and just to turn up at night- how anti social of me!!!) 

well good night all my lovely f friends will check in tomorrow when i get a min

xxxxxxxxx (sleep tight new PUPO ladies) xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi ladies ,

Debbie dont worry hun ul be pupo on sunday    

EM glad to hear ur  doin well hun  , I tink I wud drive  u insane and not keep u sane      

Hi everyone, hope all is well out there, piss1n rain here in dublin 

PS anyone know wen is implantation for day 3 transfer? help much appreciated


----------



## Em Mac17

cant sleep am wide awake mind on overdrive, not feeling a happy bunny    am currently led on sofa as given up with bed, god i drive myself mad when im like this, really want to stay upbeat but think im gonna be in a sleepy daze at this party tonight.

sorry girls hope you dont get this for hours, and sorry for down message am feeling a little bit blue xxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Morning Ems, hope you got back to sleep my sweets. Its normal for you to feel up and down we must be getting surges of hormones from these meds all the time, and plus youve nearlly been pupo a week, where many of us have just started out, so im sure we will be the same in a weeks time  u must be getting to the stage where u think implantatation has happened, and ya looking for signs... We are all here for you when ya up, down or whatever u are xxxx am sending u lots of   and        thoughts xxxx love lucy xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Ooo em's hunni, I feel thesame but sleeping ok! But what I keep telling myself is no matter what I do or say or wear o can't really do anything about it. Them embies need to burry in deep an we can't help them. Jeep drinking ya milk and Pinnaple juice and that will keep them nice and sticky! My heart an soul goes out to all of us ladies and I actually feel sorry for every 1 plus myself cause we should have to go threw any of this [email protected]! It's so emotional. Ems bug hugs and lots of positive vibes hunni xxxxx lv me xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Thanks Lucy, 

got back to sleep about 6 for a bit so feel a bit better just tucking into bacon and egg butty and then off for spa day, cant wait.
Hope your first night was ok and you getting nicely used to being PUPO.
I did have slight twinges yesterday (i think unless it was mind playing trick with me) and was praying that it was implantation feelings (god i hope so)    xxxxx

Danielle - thanks hun i m not the best sleeper at the best of times so even worse now, no one deserves this your right but lets keep hopeful that all this will have a fab ending for all of us xxxxxxx

Hope you all have a good day will check in later this aft to say hi take care my lovelies xxxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Morning Ladies ,

*Danielle*, hey hun sendin lots of    and  for u hun, ur rite it's really emotional and we dont deserve this , but it will make us stronger and appriciate it more than anything in this world    

*Em*, hope u've gotton some rest hun  enjoy 2day, u deserve it babes 
*Hi Bately * are u feelin it too from the meds?
feelin sh1t then feelin hyper, my bodies soo confused, went to bed late and woke early feelin   
*lolli* hope u feelin good babes
*Debbie *  for u for tmrw, good luck babes       cant wait for all to be pupo

Morning to the rest of my FF's  still    for u guys


----------



## jessicatcornish

morning FF's!

Em......4am!!!!! everything is grey at 4 in the morning when you haven't had enough sleep, so don't beat yourself up for not being able to maintain a constant positive,you know you will feel up again, thats one thing this journey can guarantee....up...down....up....down....up!!! This time will end on an up!!!     yummy bacon sandwich...think i will join you.  

Lucy....So hows it going miss PUPO So happy you have 2 strong embies settling in. Hope the hotel bed hasn't swallowed you up .... and you get to do some fun stuff today as well as resting.  

Danielle..... Don't beat yourself up either...this is really really tough. But just think how much more loved our babies will be because we have fought for them so hard! yes, hopefully ET next week, as long as my lining is thick enough on Monday.    

Debbie......bet you are excited / nervous about tomorrow?    Thanks for the tip about the brazil nuts...i will go hunting for some later.

Lolli.....really hope you keep checking in. I never thought i would be going through something like this at my age either, but i can't imagine how it must be for you on number 4. Don't let go of your dream.....ever    

Angel....     i feel totally up and down all the time too. Giving DH whiplash with my mood swings. sorry, can't help you on the implantation day. I'm still kind of new to all this stuff and it really baffles me most of the time   ? Orange knickers!...what a great idea!!!! 

Hope you are all going to have lovely weekends. I'm planning on doing more DIY at home. Maybe go for a walk on the beach later. I just want time to fly as quickly as possible. I have never wanted a Monday to come round more quickly.     

Sending you all out loads and loads of happy thoughts xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Morning angel! How are you this mornin? Feeling gd hunni? Xxxx

Batey and you hunni? Xxx

Ems you enjoy yr day babe. Can I come!  

Lolli.  Hope ya nt too hungover haha nothing worse! Xx

Jessica.  How's you this morning ? When you back for lining scan? 

I'm freezing cold this bloody weather! And nothing really to check in. Xxx 

Awww you are the best ff! 

Lv me xxx

I'm thinking of you all today! Trying nt to do my own head in syptom checking.


----------



## angelbaby2010

Thanks for all the     jess,   hope all goes well  for u monday     

Hi danielle    DH waz gonna kill me last nite wen I waz tellin him bout implantation symptoms, he asked waz I gettin dem and I said ya and then I farted     total accident     has it happened to u guys? 

( not gettin symptoms, sounded like I waz)


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey Danielle...morning is bright and chilled in sunny Cornwall. Have a cat curled up on my lap and a DH snoring still upstairs. i love it when i'm the only one up  

Lining scan is at 9.30 on Monday morning. because i was poorly with OHSS last time, the 6 embies were frozen pretty much immediately on fertilisation, so i don't have a clue when the ET will happen. Clinic has said 'some time later that week'. Fingers crossed they all thaw. For some reason, thats what i'm scared most about, that they don't make the thaw. Silly really, i am blessed to have 6 of them, so the chances are strong that at least 1 will thaw ok. xxx     

Angel/....LOL LOL LOL LOL ....   xxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Aww jess dont worry hun  , look at me I just had 1 little embie and now im pupo     so I know ur little embies  will make it and u will join us on ur 2ww and     the whole way    


PS are any of u extremely hungry, I cant stop thinkin of food, not eatin it tho, dont wanna get big for the wrong reasons


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone  

Jaded- Congrats on being PUPO,   your embryo's snuggle in. x

Nikki- Wow, we have ET same day. Im also now very nervous about the thaw, i have two 3 day embryo's. When i saw the consultant yesterday she said they are both in the same straw so if one one does not defrost then neither will the other  . So i am   both of them survive and will do the same for you. Lots of   needed at the mo. It will be great to help and support each other through the 2ww and to help stop me from going round the bend lol. I am ment to be going to see the Kings of Leon next week on Fri, is this a good idea? I wont be having a drink. x

Em- How you doing? are you having any symptoms? x

Claire- Its fab that you have started D/R again. And i hope you get your BFP this time round.   x


Hope you's all have a lovely weekend!   x


----------



## jaded

great news clare  

 holly all the best

my OTD is 24th June seems a long way off,! ! !  day after you Em,


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi Jessica hun dint worry bout ya thaw hunni, out of all them lil snow babies I would imagine you will have at least 2 if nt more good lil ones xx but it is so hard not to worry xxx 
Angel - I could eat a whole Cow lol. Enjoy it if ya hungry eat it. I am. Try eating full fat stuff like cheese milk yogurt just what I have been told hunni xxx 
Xx


----------



## Batleybump

Angel - im hungry all the time now and tired, as soon as I got home this morning I fell straight to sleep on the sofa and only just woke up, dont know whats wrong with me,now im eating again lol, definately dint feel like this on my last FET, which is good coz it dint work  but I agree with danielle eat everything, I mean if were gonna be pregnant were gonna eat everything anyway lol xx also implantation normally takes place between day 5-8, so for us between sunday & wednesday  

Danielle - im doing well thanks, never had so much sleep I feel great 

Jess - im sure your 6 embies will be nice & strong and thaw for mummy, just got to concentrate on getting that lining nice and thick 

Debbie - not long now honey and u will b joining us, have u heard how ya embies are doing today?

Ems hope you have a fabulous day at ya spa, wish I was there with you  am sending them little embies of yours lots of sticky vibes xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Morning ladies,

Sorry you had a sleepless night last night em, hope you are enjoying being pampered as type!
Jessie they are a pound a box in sainsburys and asda I think!!
Lucy no news about the embies today but in this case I hope none's is good news and we are ready to tomorrow.
Danielle and angel you are enjoying your Saturday puop, can't wait to join you.

Am a bit worried about tomorrow as my last transfer was so difficult and I am scared they won't be able to get them back in and our precious embies will be wasted


----------



## skyline33gtst

evening all, hope all is well!
Debbie - you will be fine hunni, just relax - the more relaxed you are the easier it is... the more you tense the worse it is hun.... no will will them embies be wasted hunni no bloody way lol after all that worry! you will be fine and a massive good luck and lots of     yr way hun..
How is everyone else? had a nice day?
xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey my lovelies, 

well how are we all, i have had the loveliest day being pampered with mum and sis, was great.
Oh oh oh oh also i am aching so my little embies are implanting themselves nicely (or at least that is what i am telling myself - deluded or not)!!!  

Lucy - how you doing chick getting used to having your embies home?  Hope your drive back was ok and you are now being waited on which i dont doubt by the sounds of your DH.  Relax and keep up them positive thoughts      xx

danielle - how you feeling hun ok I hope did you go back to work or decide not to bother cant remember.  take it easy and keep up PMA!!!     xx

lolli - did you enjoy your wine hun hope so and you feel ready to get into fighting spirit again, you go girl   xx

Debbie - not long now hun, hope you get some sleep tonight with that amount of embies coming on nicely you will be on a winner tomorrow i am sure, try to relax (easier said than done i know) and hopefully Et wont be too traumatic, will be watching on here to hear your news tomorrow.  good luck    xxx

jessicat - hiya, not long now for scan hope you have been scoffing brazils and pineapple and milk getting that lining nice and juicey so you get that next hurdle done with a big thumbs up    xx

angelbaby- hiya yes i am hungry but i guess that is nowt new, if you fancy something then i say have it it must be your body telling you you  need it (or maybe thats where i am going wrong, my body wanted a cadburys cream egg today of all things!!!) take it easy xxx

well i am busy bee today am off out to bbq at friends now they will all be drunk already as been there since 3pm!!! so i better be prepared with my non alco cider hehe.

wont be on til tomorrow now so night all and i will stop waffling away now

Em xxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi girls,

I'm.hanging in there. I'm suffering with a hangover due to going out and drinking cocktails! It was much needed!

I'll pop on tomorrow to do personals as I'm half asleep now 

All those who are the the 2ww I wish u luck


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Holly

It will be good to be in the 2ww together. Hopefully we will both make it that far!     

My embies are 4 cell grade 1-2 the same as my twin girls were. So praying hard that this is a good sign.

I dont know how your clinic can say that about them surviving\not surviving because they are in the same straw, if one doesnt make it neither will the other!!??. 

They may be in the same straw but one could still make it even if the other doesn't. My clinic are quite positive that I will have one if not two to put back and they are in the same straw (clearly they can have one survive and not the other in the same straw!?)

trying so hard not to think about it but its driving me nuts, so so nervous. Last ever treatment for me - Please god let this work!!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend

Love

Nikki


----------



## skyline33gtst

ems can i just say, welldone for keeping yourself sane! you are doing so well!!!
im going bonkers  but feeling slighty more positive,   but then you just dont know do ya?  
I didnt go on fri but sat and done nothing really just pottered on in the house, just cant win drove my self up the wall probs best if i went to work! 
Well my days ahead are tonight shower, tea and bath cause im shattered...
tomorrow - ironing all day putting clothes away and sorting out suitcase! then Monday whoop whoop CARAVAN and cant wait! really excited!!
lv me 
xxxx
ps ems.... i hope them lil ones are snuggling in! sounds good hunni xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Danielle are u having a bath? Read so many sites that say no saunas, baths or swimming pools in the 2ww, its so confusing not knowing what u can and cant do  ive been having showers but miss my bath  xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi Lucy, no im scared.. ill jump in shower   but not worth riskin hun xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi ladies  

Em, glad u enjoyed ur spa day hun, n hope u enjoy the bbq even wit non alc cider    

Hay lucy and danielle hope u doin well  just wonderin are u gettin cramps, coz I've bin gettin them on my rite side, but it is pretty high up, shouldnt they be really low

...EMMA have u gotton any like this, im gettin worried    

Hay lolli glad u enjoyed urself hun , u deserve it


----------



## Batleybump

Me too, dont wanna risk anything, read somewhere that you should not have massages with certain oils either lol xx im so tired, think im gonna get an early night, got to be up early as DH is doing a skydive  xx rather him then me :s xx

Angelbaby - not had anything at all in the way of cramps just a few twinges, but last time I had cramps for whole 2weeks, I wouldnt worry hun everyones body is different xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Good luck tomerrow debbie            ^  ^  

cant wait to hear ur pupo


----------



## clairec1154

I wouldn't stress too much about not surviving, I only had 2 and both made it through the process


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi guys  , 
holly I only had one day 2 embie and now im pupo, otd 27 june, so dont worry hun ur precious little embies will be back wit u before u know it babes       

did anyone ever get cramps day after ET? 

Prayin for all waitin for ET     

and all on 2ww


----------



## clairec1154

Yes cramps and period type pains are normal early pregnancy symptoms as well as not!


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hia Debbie hunni, gud luck can't wait to here you are pupo ooo can't wait lol xx lots of sticky vibes hunni and positive thawts xxx  
Lucy. Tell yr dh good luck! Xxx
Angel probs having cramp cause they been mucking about xx 
Lv me xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Thanks lovelies, think of me about lunch time


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Yikes, slept well last night but really nervous today


----------



## angelbaby2010

Debbie wishing all the luck in the world hun           cant wait till ur pupo too babes       


Hi to everyone, hope all is well xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Morning Debbie - good luck for today, will be thinking of you around lunchtime  hope all your beautiful embies are doing well. Xx

Hope everyone else is good, im now waiting to see my DH jump outta the plane :s xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Luck Debbie xxxx    lots of sticky vibes xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi danielle, how u  feelin hun   

Maggie   xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Yeah ok Hun you? X 
How's every 1 else? 
Lucy has he done the jump yet? 
Xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Thanks ladies just off now!

Lucy terrible weather here, hope it is better where you are for DH x


----------



## jessicatcornish

Just a quickie ladies as got family coming round very soon.....slept in way longer than normal   

Good luck for today Debbie......wishing you lots of       Can't wait to hear later when you are PUPO!! woop woop !!!   

Angelbaby...try not to stress honey.....     

Will be back on later to catch up properly with you all.....have a relaxing super sunday all xxxx


----------



## jaded

hi, i have not had cramps just a dull tummy ache, and sometimes a fluttering feeling. trying not to read to much into it, but thats hard


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning girlie's, 

Well i never get up this late but think my body definitely needed sleep think a pj day may be in order before i go back to work tomorrow    

Debbie - sure you will be on your way now but i wish you loads of luck for the bid ET bet you have fab embies going back, looking forward to hearing that you are PUPO     xxx

Lucy - am very jealous of your hubby hope he loves it loves it loves it!!! xx

angelbaby - i have not really had cramps just aches and twinges but like Lucy said everyone is different so try not to worry    xx

hope everyone else ok today so far xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Jaded - how you feeling hunni I have had same symptoms as you some dull tummy ache hoping its a good sign.  Are you off work, i am going back tomorrow    but prob good to take my mind off things xx

nikki - not long now hunni how you feeling about thaw?? i am sure your next set of twins are only 9 months away hehe    xx

Holly - try not to worry to much hun (easier said than done) i am sure your little ones with thaw and be back with you soon    . When is Et day I had ET on Monday and was meant to be at a concert on Tues but i wouldn't go and managed to swap tickets to before my ET. it is up to you, i know i jump around like a mad thing so know i would not forgive myself if I went and it didn't work. so do what you feel is right there is no right or wrong answer. xxx

Claire -  thats great news that you are D/R again so soon, at least you can focus on next go, wish you all the luck in the world hun     xx


----------



## jaded

em - i have booked two weeks off work purely because my job is very physical, with heavy lifting at all angles, and is through the night, so those reasons are a strain on my body when i am at my normal. so did not want any reason to jepodise (sp?) the embies.

but know i am going to bored bored bored ! ! ! !


----------



## Em Mac17

Hiya jaded

that sounds like a good idea you take it easy and be lazy for a while (although i am not very good at that) lets hope they get snuggling in, am feeling a bit nervous today about the prospect that they may not be - need my PMA back.

 em xx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Hello. I am sorry to barge in like this, I hope you don't mind. I am in the 2ww and have done a couple of posts but never joined a thread because I am trying very hard to keep away from the computer (not working!) I am just so worried today and I know some of you ladies will be checking in on here so thought it would be a good place to find some comfort.
I had my transfer on Tuesday. The embryos were frozen on day 2. They didn't defrost them until 8am Tuesday morning and transfer was at 12pm so I assume they still count as day 2 embies. The night before transfer I had pains and they have carried on. Today I had pinkish blood when I went to the bathroom. I know it is too early for implantation with day 2 embies so I am gutted. What could it be? Do you think my progesterone is low? I am too scared to go to the loo now! I feel like it is all over. I left a message at the clinic but no one will get it until tomorrow. Anyone else had this? Thank you and I am really sorry to interrupt your thread with my panic!
Jay xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi Jay  , 
I had my transfer on friday, our little embie was day 2 but allowed to mature to day 3 for transfer, I dont tink u have anything to worry bout hun, implantation can happen at different stages for different people    so could be ur little one/s settling in    

Debbie        
hope all went well hun 

Hi everyone


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi Jay, I wouldn't worry hunni, sounds to me like a implantation bleed to me hunni. I would try not to worry harder said than dOne. Speak to the clinic first thing in morning. Keep us informed Hun xxx

Debbie-how are you? Are you pupo!   

Lucy - did you hubby jump? Tell him welldone xx are you feeling ok? 

Em - how you hunni doing anything nice today? Xx

Jessicat- how's you looking forward to you scan tommorow or you nervous? X 

Lolli-how you holding up?

Afm - have a few cramps! Gt a proper munch on. Eating everything in site been out for lunch? Ate extra Yorkshire pudding and roastys! Mmmmm. Lil worried bout pains but could be anything! Trying not to think about it, and feel very full down there but probs all I have eaten! Lol cx

Hope every1 ok! Xx
Lv me xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Jay - hiya and welcome on here, I really wouldnt worry implantation can be anything from day 5-8 so are at the right time for that so I am thinking it could bea really positive sign.  Ring them tomorrow and try to keep calm in case those little ones are nestling in     xx

Danielle - hiya hun I to am feeling really heavy and full down there and slight aching which I hope is implantation for us both   .

AFM -just at mum and dasd doing not much its raining here, I had a little cry before, (1st time for a while) as just feel emotional today but am better now and back to feeling positive 

love to all xxxxxx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Thank you so much ladies, you have made me feel better  
When you get pains like your period is coming you can't help but think the worst. Em, I had a very emotional day on Friday as well, it just hit me out of the blue. I am glad you are feeling positive again xxxxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

What a miserable day!!

Em and Jaded - I was just reading my posts from my last cycle, I had my embies put back last time on the 9\9\09 and on the 12\9\09 I had some brown spotting. I Posted this on the 18\9\09 and then tested positive on the 23\9\09 Possible symptoms:- 
slight stabbing just below belly button to the left 8dpt and 9dpt on an off for a few mins, 
Spots on my forhead!?, 
up in the night for a pee for the last 2 nights, Pee more frequetly and getting stronger??, 
sharp Pains in my left (.)(.) mainly at night and (.)(.) tender to touch and hurt when released!, 
this afternoon 9dpt Very tired - fell asleep on the sofa. 
Mild heartburn in the afternoon and hungry kind of sick feeling in the evening..... 
oh and off chocolate - thats the weirdest one! 

Hoping to get something similar this time round.

Quick question, (ringing the clinic tomorrow) but last time I had to do a Pregnyl shot (10,000mui) on the Firday before transfer on the Weds but not this time? Anyone else done a Pregnyl shot on the FET cycle? Hope this isnt an oversight by the clinic!?!!

Time is going very fast one minute and very slow the next, so so nervous. 

Holly - How you feeling?

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.

Nikki
x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Well ladies, unfortunately things did not go to plan today.  Although officially I am puop I am holding out almost no hope.  Things started off well and we had two blasts but then went downhill.  The transfer was awful and painful and to top it off my lining was only 3mm from what he could see so as you all know probably completely pointless and have wasted our blasts.  Am really gutted, we can get good embryos but almost impossible to get them back in.  It took an hour today  

Sorry for the negative post. Will hopefully recover later xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Awww em Hun hope you feeling better.  Must admit don't know if I'm happy or sad I'm all over the place! It's so difficult! I just pray it's worked  
Awww can't seem to think ov anything else? Does every1 get implantation bleed ? I haven't at all had any blood or anything? 


Awww hunni. I hope and pray they stick and lots if sticky vibes sent yr way! Xx have they upped yr meds? X


----------



## weeguapa

hi everyone!
i haven't been on here since my BFN a fe weeks ago, but i was thinking about you all and wanted to check in for an update.  i am so so sorry for the BFNs that have emerged since mine.  there are just no words to describe how sad that is.  i don't know if it helps to know that a few weeks on, i am feeling ok about it all.  the sadness isn't as strong and i am just going with the belief that those weren't the right babies for me and DH, but that there are others out there, who just haven't yet been made   


we had a horrible follow up appointment with our consultant after the BFN.  really detest the man and his stupid statistics.  NOT helpful    we just felt cheated out of other options such as aspirin and some other drug, which might have helped implantation (this they tell us after the BFN).  dr stupid told us there was no strong clinical evidence these would have helped and didn't seem to get the fact that if there was a 0.001% chance of it helping, we wanted to be offered the choice.  especially cos this was private treatment and costing us our savings!! rant over, sorry!!


we have decided our best option is for a fresh transfer (first ICSI 18 months ago was freeze all due to OHSS).  so with a view to another round (after borrowing from the parents), i have been put on metformin.  does anyone else have any experience of metformin??  apparently it's going to 'calm' my ovaries and stop me over stimulating.  makes me feel a bit sick, but otherwise seems ok.  all being well, i should start stimming on day 3.  AF still not here though (why is she late when i want her to hurry up?!).  i don't need to downreg this time (same as before) because apparently my AMH has gone up.  which i thought was biologically impossible?!...


just wanted to share one last thing with you....some wise words from an amazing FF....."you have to be in it to win it".  this is my new mantra.


  xxxxx


ps...i know i should probably find a new board to post on, but i am new to this and don't know how to do it without all of you!


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Debbie

you poor thing as if this isnt hard enough without added complications.  But you know little miracles come when there is only a glimmer of hope so never give up and I am gonna say congrats on being PUPO!!!    take it easy hun loads of love

Em xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Congrats debbie ur pupo 
Em is right miracles do happen, u hav the same chance as us hun        
   sticky thoughts to u and ur embies babes


----------



## Batleybump

Evening Debbie, bless you ya must be knackered, what long day for you  I know it is sometimes hard to feel positive but I have read an article of a women who fell pregnant with a lining of 2.55, so dont ever give up hope. Perhaps after you have a nice sleep you may feelbetter. Sending you lots of      thoughts xx

Ems, hope ya feeling ok and im sure every twinge u feel is them bubbas nestling deeper and deeper, its been nearlly a week for you and to have had just one cry I think youve done brilliantly, im up and down like a yoyo  sending you lots of sticky vibes honey bun xxxx

Danielle- majority of people do not get implantation bleeding, some scientists dont even believe thats what the spotting is from, just think they tell you that so you dont panic at the first sign of blood, so im happy that I dont have any! Lol, how u been today? X

Angelbaby- how you doing, has ya cramping eased? Xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Lucy hia hunni, did he jump lol. X 
How's do you feel? Thanks for that hun xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi lucy- did he enjoy the jump  , i wud luv 2 do that  
cramping kinda lower now,  DH says it,s from siitin on me **** all day     i'ts ok not 2 bad  

Hi all  , how are all of yez 2day


----------



## clairec1154

Ahh Jess your post was lovely  There are a few of us from the 2ww board that got BFN's here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264645.0 otherwise it is back to the main buddie cycle board. I have joined the July/August one, as my transfer (fingers crossed) for a fresh cycle will be mid July.

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## Batleybump

Yes he jumped....very proud wife lol xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Just a quickie - Jesscloke I was on Metformin for about 2.5 years before my fresh cycle. Apparently it can also improve your egg quality and increase your chances if you have to freeze any embryos. I posted an article on this thread near the start about metformin and FET. Its proving very beneficial in fertility treatment!

Good luck hun 
x


----------



## Holly82

Hiya  

Jesscloke- Nice to hear from you, and glad to hear you are doing ok  . Sorry i know nothing about metformin, but i really hope it works out for you!   your AF comes very soon. Is there any chance you can see another Doctor? x

Nikki- How you doing? I seem to have got my   back and i am feeling quite relaxed at the mo, no doubt i will feel different tommorrow  . I got totally mixed up after my consultation, and had to speak again to my dp about what my con said and you were right about the thawing process, (i thought if one embryo did not defrost then neither would the other) i just dont seem to be able to take any info in, i think it was because i was so happy my lining was thick enough and thats all i could think of. I have not been asked to have a pregnyl shot, just to continue with progynova and to start the progesterone tonight eeekk! x

Claire- Would just like to say a BIG thank you for all your support on this thread. Please stay intouch x

Em- My ET day is on wed 15th  . Sending you lots of  . We need more BFP news on this thread i'm keeping everything crossed that you get yours x


----------



## Holly82

Jaded- Sorry did not mean to miss you out my thread posted without me finishing it off! How is your 2ww going? Hope myself and Nikki will be joing you soon x x


----------



## Em Mac17

hiya my lovelies

Lucy - yeah well done to your DH did he love it, I have done a couple and would love to do it again (maybe not today tho!!!) hope you had a good day I think it is scarier watching than doing it.  How are you feeling in yourself today?? xxxx

anglebaby - I have been having mild aching but generally all over, I hate questioning all the time what it is drives me mad but we ant help it can we.  Lets hope they are snuggling in thats what you can feel     xx

did everyone have a good day? back to work tomorrow for me bit gutted really but hey week will go quicker 

Em xxxx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey Debbie....sorry to hear it was so traumatic today, sounds awful!    but don't give up hope...   i know its easier said than done, but officially you are PUPO!!        

I'm nervous about tomorrow, but mainly excited.         

catch up with you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Good luck jess sending lots of thickening thoughts your way     .  Let us know how you go 

Em xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi all, 

Em better at work back to the norm.... Less time to drive ourselves mad   what do you do? Nothing to energetic I hope? X
Arrr Lucy bet you were I'll watching? 
Angel how are you? 
Jessicat Good luck for tommorow hunni
Debbie I hope you are feeling better and more positive xxx 

Afm - driving myself potty! Symptom spotting arrrr 

Lv Danielle xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey danielle

I am with you there on the symptom spotting its doing my head in  .  Not doing anything strenuous just in office tomorrow guess it will help just not nice going in after a week off. Hope you feeling ok and positive     .

Em xxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Good luck Jess     hope to hear good news 2mrw    

bck to work 2mrw  too Em    gotta be dun, ur rite tho the week will fly  
Hope u feelin good 2day hun 
Hey Danielle   i've bin doin the same thing, i,v searched google sooo many times for symptoms, success rates and the rest, I hate the 2ww  

Hope all is well FF's      still prayin for yez     

Gonna get an early nite later, if i can, my sleep patern is messed up, hormone pills probably


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey angel I know what you mean about sleep my pattern is awful hope you get some well earned rest    xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

i am at caravan tommorow whoop whoop... just thawt i would rub it in   lol
 baby dust to all !!! 
i think we all need to stop googling, i think it makes us worse and truth be told we are not really going to be able to tell untill we go to hospital for results! 
and i am not poas early upset myself too much everytime.. x
but my head is totally dun in.. really bad and still have few cramps? and moody? haha and just tired! to many drugs i think!!
oh well i will stop babbling and will be trying to keep positive! 
lv danxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Can i just ask a question?? when I had my fresh cycle i did not have to down regulate as was on the short protocol so on my 2ww i got my period before OTD so knew it was gonna be a BFN.  This time I have down regulated and just wondered if they have suppressed your cycle do you get a period if it is a BFN, wasn't sure?? sure this is me being dim   

Em xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

On every cycle I have never had a period before hand Hun I suppose you could but I haven't xx plus you take drugs to otd then if BFP you continue meds till 12weeks x


----------



## Em Mac17

Thanks danielle, I presumed that you wouldnt get a period if cycle had been suppressed but wasn't entirely sure it worked like that.  have a great time at the caravan but remember to take it easy and be looked after xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Thanks em... Xx


----------



## Batleybump

Ems -hope all goes ok at work tomorrow and next week goes quickly for you  xxx

Danielle - have fun down the caravan x

Jess - good luck with ya lining x

AFM - im just so tired, im like having 3 sleeps a day   lol, oh well at least I got another 2days off and its meant to b 21degrees here tomorrow, so that will be nice as im taking my mum out for lunch 

Hope you all sleep well - sending lots of babydust to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Sorry for not doing any personals today girls, am a bit traumatised and do not want to spread negative pma.  Hope to be back tomorrow, thanks for your positive messages xx


----------



## jaded

hi, 
3 days in and feeling really blue, am losing what i can only describe as soggy muesli, when i wipe ( soory too much info) but really worried, anyone else have this??
also did anyone in there 2ww feel tender, bloated, with waves of pains occasionally??


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi Jaded   

If ur on the progesterone vag gel then this discharge will happen, it's one of the side effects happening 2 me 2     

I am getting the same symptoms as u too hun, and I cant stop  eating   

wen waz ur transfer hun?


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Jaded, 

I am now 7 days in and have been having mild aches over the weekend (which i am telling myself is implating!!!) and feel bloated so lets see this as a good sign      kep chin up i have had blue days but try to keep that PMA up     xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies, 

Lucy - I was really tired too lets hope it is a really good sign, have a fab day with your mum being ladies that lunch in the sunshine and keep up that PMA      xx

Jess - good luck today hunni     xxx

Debbie - dont apologise and you can come on here when you feeling down then we can help to lift you up. Take care and lots of          coming your way xx

AFM - well back in office but out again from 2pm so busy day will keep my mind occupied, feeling better today after a great nights sleep at last    x

Em xx


----------



## jaded

massive thanks to you both

angel - i am on crinone vaginal gel, as well as progynova, had my transfer on fri morning, 

em -  hopefully its a good sign for us both then, feels a bit uncomfortable starts from below my chest to bottom of tummy, like a cant fully slouch, hopefully it is implanting    
i guess if i was feeling nothing i would be worrying too LOL ! !

need to find my PMA    

this is going to be a long 2 weeks


----------



## Avon Queen

positive vibes ladies        

i did a diary, can recommend as it gets it all off your chest!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=145922.0


----------



## lollipops

Your all doing so well girls! 

Heres some   to get you through the hell that is the 2ww!

Debbie - hang in there. I know how horrible it is when things don't go to plan. But all the girls here will help you hun. You still in the running, its not over yet and you still stand a very good chance of success!


----------



## Batleybump

Morning my lovely ladies hope we are all ok!

Debbie - we all know how you must be feeling, never apologise honey its obvious that you need some rest you had a very traumatic time! Hope you are feeling much better and got a good nights sleep  xx

Lollipops - how are you honey, glad you are still joining us for a good ole chitchat  hope ya feeling ok, and just thought id mention that your follow up app on 28th july is my birthday, and i class it as a very lucky day so im sure you will get some positive stuff to look forward to in ya next plan of action!  x

Danielle - are you at the caravan yet? Hows the weather? Wouldnt wanna be in one if it was chucking it down with rain lol x

Angelbaby - how you feeling today, are you back at work or do you have some days off? X

Ems my sweet glad you had a good nights sleep and settled back into work ok your doing so well keeping up ya positive vibes though I think by the weekend the 'wanting to know' bit will take over for all of us  make sure you take it easy, mummys got to look after her two embies now!  xx

I am now off to do some clothes shopping and then lunch with my beautiful mummy so im sure my mind will be occupied, did have a little cry early hours this morning but think that needed to be done with all thats whizzing around in my head, but feel much better today! ...and still extremely hungry, but am thankful I havent got sore boobs this time (sorry for tmi), as it was herendous last FET 

Hope you all have a lovely day, sending lots of sticky vibes and babydust to all xxxxx

Oh and jess good luck with ya scan, let us know how ya get on xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Morning my lovely ladies hope we are all ok!

Debbie - we all know how you must be feeling, never apologise honey its obvious that you need some rest you had a very traumatic time! Hope you are feeling much better and got a good nights sleep  xx

Lollipops - how are you honey, glad you are still joining us for a good ole chitchat  hope ya feeling ok, and just thought id mention that your follow up app on 28th july is my birthday, and i class it as a very lucky day so im sure you will get some positive stuff to look forward to in ya next plan of action!  x

Danielle - are you at the caravan yet? Hows the weather? Wouldnt wanna be in one if it was chucking it down with rain lol x

Angelbaby - how you feeling today, are you back at work or do you have some days off? X

Ems my sweet glad you had a good nights sleep and settled back into work ok your doing so well keeping up ya positive vibes though I think by the weekend the 'wanting to know' bit will take over for all of us  make sure you take it easy, mummys got to look after her two embies now!  xx

I am now off to do some clothes shopping and then lunch with my beautiful mummy so im sure my mind will be occupied, did have a little cry early hours this morning but think that needed to be done with all thats whizzing around in my head, but feel much better today! ...and still extremely hungry, but am thankful I havent got sore boobs this time (sorry for tmi), as it was herendous last FET 

Hope you all have a lovely day, sending lots of sticky vibes and babydust to all xxxxx

Oh and jess good luck with ya scan, let us know how ya get on xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey girlies, 

Lollipops - lovely to hear from you, it is amazing how you pick yourself up and start focusing on next step but that is the best thing to do, make the most of alcohol til then    to keep your strength up we are still all here for you. xx

Lucy - hey chick, you are a leo like me my bday is the day before yours a very lovely time to have a bday i think, and i will be a lady of leisure by then hehe (may as well see bright side of being made redundant) have a great day and bigs hugs for your few tears earlier    dont think we would be human if we didnt have a little cry now and then.  Its funny i am not really hungry much at the mo so opposite of you guys and my boobs are sore    but again telling myself this could also be a good sign?? xx

EM xxxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

* Hi all  *

*Lucy* enjoy ur day wit ur mum hun, u deserve it 

*Hey lolli * missed u babes, glad to hear u so  keep it up hun

*Danielle* enjoy ur get away  and make sure u relax  

*Debbie* hope ur ok today hun Im still   for u hun

*Jess * good luck with 2day   

*Hi Em*  hope ur takin it easy in work hun, but suppose it will make time fly  

*AFM * decided 2 take another day of work  let my little one settle in      still bit sore and tired , sick of lyin on me ****


----------



## Em Mac17

haha love your wiggly bum angelbaby made me laugh    

As you can see im not doing a great deal of work today, but hey who cares got more important job at the mo creating a little home for my babies eek exciting     

Em xxxxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Morning everyone

Lucy glad you are doing well and spending your time off doing constructive things like shopping  
Em hope your first day back in the office is not too bad for you, make sure you leave on time!  Whatdo you do?
Danielle are you on the internet in your caravan?!
Jess really hope your scan went well today Hun.

Lollipops how you doing chuck?
Angel hope you are doing good and have a few more days off!

AFM well had a terrible day yesterday.  Called my clinic today to tell them what the doctor had said about my 3mm lining and she said she had the photo and it is thicker than that.  It is hard as everything except the actual ET is done at my local hospital who know me but then the crucial bit is done by someone completely different.  Might have to look at moving clinics as this bit makes the whole thing so stressful x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey Em,   typed  a r s e and that happened   ,

ur rite to take it easy hun, i'd say ur little ones are lovely and snug now         

I'm gettin a bit excited too, hope soooo much this works for all of us


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi debbie

I am so glad that they have said your lining is better than you were told, see little miracles can happen, bet that made you feel better    . I think you should think about changing clinics the people who are involved are such an important part in this that you need to feel totally comfortable with them.  But saying that i am hoping you wont need them again as your special little embies will be settling in nicely. Keep drinking a pint of whole milk a day (thik i am gonna start mooing soon hehe)

take care and lots of sticky vibes coming your way      xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey Jaded   
OMG my transfer waz friday too, day 3 embie, otd 27 june ( i know seems soo long) wen is urs hun ?


----------



## jaded

hi angel my OTD 24th June seems ages away, 

thawed mon transfered Fri so guess its classed as a 4 day not a 5 day 

how you feeling today? you too getting niggles and aches etc ??


----------



## angelbaby2010

Ya gettin slight cramps dat dont last long, 
really parnoid bout bendin and liftin things   really want dis to work     for everyone   

Waz ur embie froze as day1 ? mine waz foze as day 2 thawed thursday ET as day 3 embie on friday


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey Ladies....

Scan went really well today. 10.3mm, so exactly what they wanted to see.   I'm now waiting for a phone call to say which day this week they will thaw the embies and plan ET. I've got a terrible fluttery tummy with all this excitement.     

Debbie....great news that the lining is better than first thought. I am in the same situation with everything except the ET being done locally and i totally agree, its so stressfull having to do the most vital part with people you don't know and who don't know you. As if this isn't stressful enough.  

Em - back at work blues hey......i'm at work all this week. Thought it would keep my mind busy, but i can't concentrate at all!! But as you said, who cares.... this is so much more important!

Lucy - hope you are having a lovely day with your mum!! Hope the weather is better where you are than here. Is really miserable here today!   

Danielle - hope you are enjoying the caravan......i'm very jealous!! 

Angel - Enjoy your last day off..... 

Will let you all know when i hear which day it will be.......God...this excitement is definately getting the better of me!! Big love


----------



## jaded

mine was frozen straight away as i had mild to med OHSS,

I too am worried about bending too much, etc. 

really want this too work


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi Jess  
Great news bout ur lining hun   u tink ur excitment is bad now , just wait till ur on ur 2ww like us , it will drive u bonkers


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Great news Jess   hope you get the call soon  

Still waiting to hear the fate of my remaining three embies, yesterday they were at morella stage but had not progressed any more like the two that were put back.  

Xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Ya i'ts really hard to know wats safe and wats not  , the thing we gotta remember tho is *if it's meant to be then it will be* dont worry hun we will get there


----------



## jessicatcornish

Thanks ladies     

Debbie.....i feel like a complete newbie to all this, what does that mean? Are you hoping to freeze the others for another FET in the future?

What's your OTD? How are you feeling today? Any better?


----------



## jaded

is this your first go too angel?


----------



## angelbaby2010

This is my first FET, IVF 2009 DS born and slept jan 2010     mommy and daddies darling angel   

FET 10 june, 1 embie for transfer, OTD 27 june      Not doin this again so please work


----------



## jessicatcornish

Ok.......ET planned for Friday, just waiting for a call from embryologist to say when they are thawing and how many etc.    

The excitement is already driving me crazy


----------



## angelbaby2010

OMG Jess not long now hun


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hi Jess,great news that you are going ahead on Friday.  The time will fly by.  How many embies do you have?

The clinic called and one more of the embies defrosted that we have left has reached blast so is ok to refreeze.  Wish we had not defrosted five of our precious embies now as freezing twice can really not be too clever!  Unfortunately the other two were not good enough to refreeze so we have lost two.  I feel lucky that so far the embies have been tough but still gutted that I cannot provide a better environment for them


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Sorry Jess have just seen. You have 6 embies, that's great!  Is the embryologist calling you today? X


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey debbie,

They left a message on my landline, so will have to wait till tommorrow to speak to them now..... always waiting!!!  

Ahhhhh, i understand now about your embies.....gutting that you had to lose some, great that one ok to freeze though.    

Catch up with you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## jaded

sorry to hear that.

its alot more stressfull and tiring in everyway than i imagined this road to be, dont want to think about next time! !


----------



## nikki.ryder

Evening Ladies

How are we all doing?

I'm fretting ALOT about tomorrow's Thaw... Please let my embies make it...     Apparently they will take them out in the afternoon and let us know by 4pm if they have survived and all being well give us a time for ET on Weds.....    

This is the worst bit of treatment for me as its all out my hands now...Finish work tomorrow til the 27th so hoping to be resting and letting our embies get settled.

Not much sleep will be going on in our house tonight (not much work tomorrow either TBH!) 

Holly - Hope your bearing up... Is your thaw tomorrow or Weds?

Love n luck to all

Nikki


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey girlies,  

Jess - great news on your lining scan that is lovely and thick, Friday will be here before you know it and then you really will be wishing your life away hehe    xx

debbie - Remember that it only takes one to get your dream so you have another great one frozen which is fab.  But hopefully you will not even need that one this time as your embies will hopefully be snuggling right in, try and think positive if you can     xx

Hope everyone else is ok, Lucy hope mum and DD day was good, danielle you enjoying your break away.

AFM - well not sure how i feel the negative thoughts are creeping in slightly, got really sore boobs and seen a little brown discharge (sorry for TMI) and these are both very normal signs of my AF so cant help but feel a bit worried.  Then have just been so dippy (i am blonde though!!!) went to a college near me parked in a different car park than normal then as i came to leave couldnt find car was on phone to DH almost in tears, then finally found it somewhere i did not recognise parking - im bloody loosing it!!!!

Em xxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Em hehe   on the parking happened 2 me many a time, wen is ur otd now?

How is everyone? hope ur all feelin good xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hi girls

Can I just check what type of progesterone you guys are taking?  Is anyone else on cyclogest and if so how much are you taking?? xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies

Nikki - good luck tomorrow hun will be waiting to hear from you that your little ones have survived and ready to be back where they belong     will be keeping everything crossed for you     xx

Holly - how you doing hun what day is it all happening for you?? xx

jaded - hey how you feeling, bet you are symptom spotting just like me doing my head in now, sure that symptoms are same for being PG and not being PG just to wind us up more!!!!  arrrgghhh trying to stay positive but neg thoughts creeping in now for me so lots of        needed xx

AFm - well boobs really sore and slight brown discharge (sorry TMI) but these are normal signs of AF for me so losing my positiveness a little  

em xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi debbie 
I'm on crinone vag gel 8 percent, it leaves u a little sore


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi debbie, yes i am on cyclogest 400mg pessaries twice a day, plus 3 oestrogen tablets a day  xxx

angel - glad it aint just me!!!  OTD is the 23rd.... forever away xx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Hi ladies (gatecrashing again!  ) I have been stalking and reading everyone's posts, hope you don't mind?
I was wondering if anyone thought it was possible to get your period whilst on all the meds. I am on 4 x 2mg estrogen tablets a day and 2 x 400mg cyclogest pessaries each day. When I had my last fet attempt it was cancelled after 2 weeks of estrogen and my period did not show so I had to take meds to make it budge! I have still been having some pink discharge and I usually get this before af so that is what makes me wonder. Surely the meds would keep it away? I also feel like I have done about a thousand sit ups! As it started only 5 days after the 2 day transfer I have stopped myself from believing it could be implantation. This 2ww is a nightmare! I was in hospital for my last 2ww and although it was horrible, at least I couldn't obsess on the internet! xx Thanks so much for reading my waffle!


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey Smileandbehappy   u can gatecrash anytime hun   ur always welcome,  I think we all need a good waffle now and again to sort our heads out, if we didnt we wud go mental   so wenever u need to talk bout anyting i'm here hun, dis 2ww is absolute hell     

I hate suspense, i read books back to front so i know wat happens before i  read it   I know


----------



## Princess-Debbie

I am only on one 400mg cyclogest.  Am worried now as usually it seems to two.  I hate all this lol. X


----------



## Batleybump

Evening lovely bubbly ladies, hope ya all ok xx

Ems- im so sorry but couldnt help but laugh about the parking situation, its so true that these meds definately mess with ya head, you have no idea how normal I feel now, thought I was the only one doing weird things...like...putting milk in the bread bin and bread in the fridge then screaming at my DH about where my mobile is when its in my jean pocket the whole time! Whoops  how was ya first day back at work, did the day go quicker? Xxx

Debbie - im also on cyclogest 400mg twice a day and 2mg prygnova tablets four a day. How you feeling today did you get a good rest? Good news about another embie being frozen so its not wasted, my clinic wont re-freeze embryos  xx

Angelbaby hope ya ok honey xx

Jess - good news about ya lining you must be well pleased, I had 10mm on my last ET and nurse said anything with double figures is fantastic!!  x

Smile - the meds should stop ya af from coming, but I woulnt look into side effects too much everyone is different, and cramping can be mistaken for implantation, sow until OTD we just dont know.

One more day being lady of leisure then im back to work  god time is going soooo sloooowwwlyyyy lol xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi smileandbehappy, I totally know what you mean i am getting very similar signs to that of my AF coming, and last time I didnt down regulate as was on short protocol and got my AF before OTD, but i really dont know what to expect this time so i am getting a bit fed up with all the wondering as well.  This really is the worst bit and i cant answer anything for you as god knows what is going on inside but can sympathise with you    xx

debbie - maybe call you clinic and check your dose if you are not happy about it, at least if you ask it may make you feel better.xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Debbie are u on progynova aswell as cyclogest, im on 4 mg tabs and 2 progesterone cream a day, 1 mornin 1 evenin , I do know people who are on just 1 , so maybe dats all u need  


Hi lucy   glad ur feelin   hun , keep it up


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Lucy, have missed you today hunni hope you had a lovely day.  I am so glad that I am not the only dippy one i was getting myself in a right tiz!!! work was ok and yes i guess day went faster so that's a blessing as this is really not a nice 2ww feel like i am losing my positive attitude  

enjoy your last free day off tomorrow 

Love Em xxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Debbie - I agree with everyone else, call ya clinic tomorrow to check, you dont need the added worry of that on top of ya 2ww  

Angelbaby - yeah im keeping positive, think its because I feel the complete opposite to last time when I got a bfn, im still googling every question that comes into my head about 50times a day lol. Think my mum is helping my alot too as we are being strong and positive for each other   xxx

Ems - I know what you mean I feel like the 23rd is never gonna come, and I only had ET on friday, youve been a whole week so I can only imagine how you feel bless ya  xx if only there was 4d ultrasound scan that had a microscope built in that could see if implantation had occured!...mmmm ... New invention I think   lol xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

oooh Lucy someone should invent that defo cracking idea how many women would it save from totally insanity    
Glad to hear that you and your mum helping each other and keeping each other going lets hope you get double good news very soon     xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Lucy glad you are still feeling good and positive, enjoy your day off tomorrow  

Angelbaby yes am on 6 progynova tabs a day, interesting that you know someone who is on the same dose of cyclogest.  You guys are right and I will call the clinic tomorrow.

Em don't lose you pma, work will make this week fly by and the 23rd will be here before you know it.

Thanks for keeping me Sane xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi ff! 
I am at caravan and having a lOvely time. Been for lovely walk today! Twice, too the funfair and to watch some entertainment just got back! I feel so much better as out and nt thinking to much about it. 
Ems - you are totally positive all the time Hun! Try not to worry because as you say. No one knows anything till otd! And truth be told Probs too early to tell anything. 
Smile and be happy - ring the clinic and ask them they may ip yr doses of yr meds! 
Batey-how ya doing hunni? 
Debbie - bet ya pleased ya scan lining is beter Hun, bit confusing? I would express yr feelings 
Jessicat - congrats. Not long till yr pupo! Whoop whoop.
Angel - how you feeling 
Lolli - how you holding up? 

Lv Danielle xx


----------



## clairec1154

Nikki       for this afternoon x


----------



## Em Mac17

good morning my lovely ladies,

well i am a ray of positiveness again today so yesterday was just a little blip!!!! hope you are all ok and heres lots of babydust     for you all

Em xxxxxxxx


----------



## jaded

Nikki good luck lots of   your way

good luck holly  

Em - how your symtoms today, and how ya feeling in your self 
For me i have gone from bloated tender etc to absolutly nothing it all wore off late yesterday afternoon,
now i'm fretting that its  finished need lots of    
  please stay my lilttle ones, love you already


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies,

good luck today Nikki and Holly     xx

Jaded- hey hun, I am maybe thinking that if your symptoms have stopped then that just means that they are now nestled in nicely lets hope so anyway      big hugs this but is awful    . I do feel more positive today and my symptoms are not as much today either boobs are now not as tender.  Lets hope our little embies are settling in well for the next 8 months     xxx

Em xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Me too Em!  Must be the sunshine!


----------



## Em Mac17

I am really pleased that you feel better Debbie that is great, positivity can do great things (i hope)     xx


----------



## jaded

em i hope your right, although but boobs have not got tender at all yet, oh guess i maybe am just over analyzing everything.
god this is torture lol! !    they are comfortable now


----------



## Em Mac17

I know that over analyzing feeling but we all do it, was googling implantation symptoms yesterday driving myself potty   xx


----------



## Batleybump

Morning Ems and Debbie - am so glad your both feeling positive  I woke up at 3am to some sharp little twinges in the area of my uterus, so im praying that was my little embies settling in  me is feeling very positive too and loving the sunshine!  xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Ooh Lucy that sounds a good feeling to be having am sure they are getting nice and settled for the next 8-9 months, eek exciting thoughts, lets hope that we are right      xx

What you got planned today hunni anything nice?? xx


----------



## Batleybump

Well im currently lazing on the sofa catching up on my dvd boxsets but gonna get up in a bit and might venture down the coast with my mum and nephew for a walk and look around  xx


----------



## jaded

me too lol!! 
also trying to google when the embryo actually implants.
glad im not the only one


----------



## Em Mac17

Nope i bet everyone does it. Just started with period pains hope this not a bad sign    xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Sounds nice, fresh air will do you good xx

Am working fom home today but not got much to do so may go to my mums later and take laptop with me and wok there she has my niece today so will play with her for a bit.  Just started with proper period type aches hope this isnt a bad sign    xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi ladies, today is a great day      

Hope everyone is feelin good 2 day


----------



## Batleybump

Dont worry Ems im sure them pains are from the pessaries and the changes your body is getting itself ready for over the next 9 months. Go to ya mums and try take ya mind off it, so wish we lived in same town, I could come over for a pineapple juice and chats lol xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

That would have been lovely shame there are just too many miles between but couldn't do this without you   .  I hate that i am swinging from positive to convincing myself its over just driving me mad    xx


----------



## Batleybump

I know how you feel its insane, its like you want something so bad you have no reason not to think positive, then just in the middle of these positive thoughts doubt pops up and says...what if...then you body shuts down into how am I gonna deal with this if the outcome is bad...then you spend the next few hrs trying to work that out til you realise there is no answer because your gonna b pregnant and youve got to be positive.....then the rollercoaster starts all over again, wish I had a off and on switch to my brain lol   I think the funniest thing is when people say try not to think about it! Your like...IT CONSUMES MY LIFE...idiots haha xx be strong honey and keep smiling on the outside, that way noone will know weve gone insane lol xxxx


----------



## jaded

no idea what that could mean
sorry not much help. 
 to you


----------



## Em Mac17

O i have now relocated to my mum and dads house, feel better with some company. This is what i love about speaking to you guys nobody can possibly understand what this is like if you have not been through it. It is so hard and so cruel and I wonder what i did in another life to deserve this hehe thats when i feel sorry for myself which isnt often thankfully as it doesnt help at all.  But we will get there and i can see myself having a baby no matter it takes to get there i just have to believe that it is starting right now. 

thanks lucy for once again saving my sanity   

loads of love Em xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one from me as at work.....

Just had the call... Our two snowbabies have been thawed and both have survived, one is still 100% 4 cells and the other has lost 50% so is now 2 cells but that is still viable apparently. So its all down to them dividing overnight tonight.....    

In tomorrow AM at 9am for transfer - Hopefully.... Please let them divide overnight and for our 2 cell now to recover......

Back later

Nikki


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh Nikki that is great news you must be pleased, one hurdle down another few to go lets hope tomorrow is as successful fingers crossed for you     xx


----------



## Batleybump

Your welcome honey  glad you got some company now xx im now off out so have a lovely day all and will catch up in a bit xxxx big   to all and sending loads and loads of sticky        vibes xxxx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Batleybump said:


> I know how you feel its insane, its like you want something so bad you have no reason not to think positive, then just in the middle of these positive thoughts doubt pops up and says...what if...then you body shuts down into how am I gonna deal with this if the outcome is bad...then you spend the next few hrs trying to work that out til you realise there is no answer because your gonna b pregnant and youve got to be positive.....then the rollercoaster starts all over again, wish I had a off and on switch to my brain lol  I think the funniest thing is when people say try not to think about it! Your like...IT CONSUMES MY LIFE...idiots haha xx be strong honey and keep smiling on the outside, that way noone will know weve gone insane lol xxxx


This is exactly how i feel....well said Lucy. DH keeps saying 'try not to think about it' 'its out of our hands' and i just want to scream! 

Anyways......thaw happening on Thursday morning, so fingers and toes crossed. Feeling really scared today, but refusing to succumbe to negative vibes.    

Catch up again later after work.....big love


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Jess

Thursday will be here before you know it and sure everything will be fine for you    when is ET happening hun 

lots of sticky vibes coming your way     

EM xxx


----------



## jaded

great news nikki, can join us on the dreaded 2ww
 to you


----------



## nikki.ryder

thanks for your congrats ladies...

been a bit disappointed with the 50% loss of one of the embryos but done some research (thanks me google) and its not negative to have 50% loss of cells. infact one lady with the same embryos as me ended up with twins...     please survive overnight and divide my little embies     

Holly - how you feeling? do you have a time for ET?


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all   just had the best day ever with DH    It's our 6th wedding anniversary 2day, went for an early dinner, now gonna spend the whole evenin 2gether  pity our clinic says no funny buisness in 2ww      TMI  i know  
If this works it will be the best present ever

Hope everyone is doin well   good luck to all testing or ET this week ,  for all of you 

Em are u ok now hun? I had cramps 2 day too hun  , hope its the little one settlin in


----------



## jessicatcornish

Thanks Em, patience isn't my strong point. How's it at your mum's? Glad you have some company!  

Angel.......Happy Anniversary!!!! Sounds like you have had a wonderful day. Errr......   No funny business?!?!?!? noone mentioned that to me!!! DH won't be pleased! 

Catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi all ff! 

I am following and reading all stories on my phone. 
I totally agree with your life is totally consumed with this. At 7 am this morning u was lying awake hoping and praying, god it's awful. Keeping busy just trying not to think about it.  So hard. 
Jessicat is et this thurs then? 
Angel congrats on 6yrs of marriage hunni  xx 
Ems hope your feeling more possitive hunni 
Batey how you feeling hunni? X
Lolli how you doing? 
Debbie how you? 

Afm- scared and hope it has worked. Don't feel nothing! Well ignorance is bliss so not thinking about nothing and getting on with it cause it could be tablets! I hope it's worked    

Love Danielle x


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey Danielle, 

Thaw is happening on Thursday morning, and ET booked for friday lunchtime providing that the thaw goes ok. Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nervous!! 

This is really scary huh! Big love honey.


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey ladies   just wonderin, hav any of u had day 3 transfers and if so wen is ur OTD coz mine seems way 2 long, FET 10 june OTD 27 june


----------



## skyline33gtst

Angel - et 9th otd 23rd by bloods xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Dat sounds bout rite, still dont know y my clinic told me test that late    im gettin nervous  

Are u gettin cramps hun? mine started yesterday, wondrin if i am over doin it


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Angel that does seem quite a long way off - usually literally 2ww ie. 14 days but it does vary from clinic to clinic.  You'll be a stronger person than me if you hold out Hun  

Jess not long to go now.  Are you taking any time off work after ET?

Danielle hope you are having a lovely time in your caravan.  Try not to worry.

Em and Lucy I completely know how you feel, it is all a real roller coaster.  Let's hope we can all get off in the next two weeks.  

AFM I have been doing jobs around the house today and sitting in the sun.  How much have you been doing?  Am a bit worried about doing anything physical but clinic did say carry on with normal life....

Xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Angel am worried about overdoing it too now!


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi babe, not getting cramps but twinges but think it's off progesterone I'm trying to not think bout them and putting them down to drugs x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Think im gonna test on d 23rd wit u guys    if u can test for hcg 11 days post transfer then dats the 21st not the 27th,   my head is soooo messed up rite now   

skyline - i tink its the drugs too
Princess - watever we do were gonna tink is 2 much, dis 2ww is gonna drive us mad hun


----------



## skyline33gtst

Angel a would test on otd Hun cause it will drive you bad but it's up to you Hun xx but in a positive side you haven't had a hcg shot xx


----------



## Batleybump

Angelbaby - happy anniversary am glad you had a lovely day with ya DH! I also had a 3day transfer on 10th and my clinic told me to have my hcg blood test on 21st at my docs  and do a hpt, but because I wont get blood results back til 23rd they said if hpt is negative do it again on 23rd before I ring up for my hcg results. 27th really does seem along way off, though I know all clinics are different  xx

Jess - im sure your embies will thaw nice and strong ready for friday  I get so excited before my transfer, its just the dreaded 2ww I hate!  xx

Danielle - glad to hear ya having a nice time at the caravan 

Ems - how was the rest of your day, did you stay at ya parents? Xx

Debbie - im sure ya body would tell u if ya overdoing it, if you feel you are just take it easy honey and ya cramps are normal im sure, loads of people get them throughout their 2ww  xxx

Oh well im back to dreaded work tomorrow, wouldnt mind if it wasnt so stressful  mind u the weekends nearlly here lol xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Lucy are you having cramps? I'm worried now cause I feel ok. Just tummy really swollen like really bad! X


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Nikki- At least the worst part is over now and your embryo's have survived the thaw!   i   your embroy's divide overnight and i'm sure they will, this time tommorrow you will PUPO! do you have to phone your clinic again in the morning? I'm sooo nervous now, dont think i will get much sleep tonight, i make my phone call at 10am tommorrow. Hope you are ok,   x

EM- I have read lots of other ladies who have gone on to get their BFP's that had cramp like symptoms, so try not worry to much but i do know that is easier said than done!   please try and keep your lovely positive attitude, i'm   to be on my 2ww with you, jaded and Nikki, fingers crossed! x

Jaded- How are you? i know i will be the same with google lol my poor dp gets absoultely sick of me, as i'm always googling especially after i have had app at my clinic   x


----------



## Batleybump

Danielle - no I havent had any cramps just occasional twinges in the middle of night and in the mornings, but stomach is not bloated at all, infact by body feels ok...not sure if thats a good thing though  xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Lucy I booked off work until next week but am thinking of going back earlier.  I am cautious too as I find work stressful too but would only do one day this week then back on Tuesday.  What do you do Hun? X


----------



## Batleybump

That sounds a good idea, though I cant afford anymore time off  im PA to an area director and have to do loads of the administration to as the admin girls are rubbish  there are just so many deadlines to meet and so much pressure I only normally have a lunchbreak 1 day a week  am gonna make sure I have proper breaks this week though  xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Poor you, I always thought being a PA looks like it is really stressful.  I know what you mean about lunch breaks, I never take one and always work late.  Mind you last year I went part time as the stress got too much and was worried it might be affecting my chances of getting pregnant.  You make sure you work your hours this week hunX


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

sorry been absent tonight was DH mums bday so got together for cake and pizza, very nice but i kept yawing my head off all night (how rude!!!)

Lucy - hope you feeling ok, dont worry about not feeling things, as you said every persons body is different so we can second guess our bodies all 2ww and still may get a a lovely surprise at the end of it all     xx

angelbaby - congrats on yous anniversary hunni glad you enjoyed it.  My 2ww is a long as yours had ET on 6th and am testing on 23rd!! eek i hate that is is sooo long and not 2weeks but then i guess our clinics are a little different thats all xx

danielle - glad you having a great time away enjoy it and take it easy and try not to worry (hahaha)     xx

debbie- I think you are right about work as my mum and dad struggled with me (im the eldest) they tried for years and she hated her job, she left and fell PG straight away, so keep nice and relax, a job is only a job this is way way more important. xx

hope everyone else ok. I am just so tired and think my Af type pains have gone now (god only knows what is going on).

love to all xxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi there

Holly - I really hope all goes well for you tomorrow     fingers crossed all goes well, wil be keeping an eye out for your news.   xx

Nikki - Try and look at the good things, they both survived and im sure you will get more ood news in the morning and by the aft you will be PUPO     xx

jaded - hope you ok hunni and not gone anymore mad    xx

AFm well aches and pains stopped for now so am telling myself that they have now snuggled in    xx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Morning ladies.......   Today is going to be a good day!


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning Jess, I agree positive day me thinks        xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Morning ladies   I agree it's gonna be a great day, hope u are all feelin great


----------



## skyline33gtst

Good morning all! Positive fr all today xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Well ladies ..

We got to the clinic this morning to have our embryo(s) transfered. 

Really didn't hold out much hope for our embryo that had lost 50% going from a 4 cell to a 2 cell!

Well blow me down .....

The 4 cell is now a perfect 8 cell with no fragmentation and our little 2 cell is now back to 4 cell's and apparently - PERFECT!! No fragmentation what so ever. They said we couldnt have hoped for more perfect embryos.

They did however make us sit there for a few mins and discuss the VERY High risk of another set of twins, thats how confident the clinic were.....

Anyway we decided to have both put back in, how could you discard a perfect embryo especially one that had shown so much of fight already...

So here I am PUPO with my two perfect embryos on the dreaded 2WW......

     Please let them stick      

So proud of them already. (Got my twin girls from the last FET to give my belly a good luck rub too)

Hope everyone else is ok.....

Holly - Hope your day was as successful as mine.... looking forward to being 2WW buddies


----------



## Batleybump

Hi ladies, just wanted to check in and say hi, hope everyones ok  my day is going well quick! Now going to have a stroll round the shops on my lunchbreak  xx


----------



## jaded

thats great news nikki, 

em -  how you doing glad the pains have stopped, 

holly how you feeling?

me- well i stll have no aches pains tenderness, for 48 hours now, and i am very worried, hubby says well no-one whose about a week pregnant feels anything so stop worrying, but as you all are and im not and i was, i am now thinking the worst, hope im wrong  
really need to find my   
this 2ww is definatly the worst bit,


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Nikki - congrats on being PUPO and good decision to have both out back I agree how could you have discarded your little figher. I wish you all the luck and am glad i will be sharing some of your 2ww, I just hope i am as lucky as you were with your lovely girls     Lots of positive thoughts going your way      xx

Jaded- oh hunni i know ho you feel but i have stopped aching now but I am trying to see it as a good sign as if they are now implanted then surely the aches would stop so i am thinking of it that way      you are not alone in thinking that this is the worst bit by far but we have to do this part to get out lovely BFP     keep your chin uo and hope you feeling more positive tomorrow      xx

Holly - how are you doing hunni ??     xx

AFM - well good day today feeling well and positive lets hope it lasts xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Lucy hope your first day back is going ok, glad to hear that you re having a lunch break just make sure you take it easy and relax tonight when you get home.  

Glad we all sound positive today maybe its because our babies are all settling in     

Em xxxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hello ladies

Glad everyone is feeling good today.  Hope this has continued into the afternoon  

Xx


----------



## Batleybump

Afternoon ladies hope ya all ok, just over an hr and I can go home  I feel so bloated from all this water im drinking feel like a water baloon haha  hope my little embies are settled in as havent felt anything from them today  

Hope everyones ok xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey all, 

Lucy - im sure they will be nestled in fine and the water will be doing them good, feel like all im drinking is water and milk at the mo!!! hope your first day has been ok and that you are planning on going home and putting your feet up xx

Debbie  yes still feeling positive over here!! how are you feeling today xx

xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Not too bad thanks Em.  Keeping myself busy and planning to go back to work tomorrow (if my boss ever rings me back!)

Xx


----------



## Holly82

Hiya  

Well one of my embryo's did not survive the thaw   but i am still very happy to say that i have a 10 cell embryo on board   this turns into a healthy baby! so i'm now joining you lovely ladies on the 2ww, bring it on!   my OTD is the 27th.

Nikki- WOW, congrats on your two lil embryo's and being PUPO!   they snuggle in tight for the next 9 month, and i dont blame you for putting both back i know i would have done the same in your shoes. When is your OTD? x

Em and Jaded- I hope the cramps you's were having was implantation!  . I am now lay in bed with my legs up lol dp has left me to go and play five aside, how very dare he! but i am at my parents and they are brilliant. 

angelbaby- How are you?  . 

Lots and lots of   and baby dust to us all x


----------



## Em Mac17

Holly Congrats on being PUPO with what sounds to be a fantastic little embie, lets keep all crossed that it sticks and you get a lovely BFP     now the agonizing 2ww for you but we will all be here to you to moan and symptom compare with aarrgghhh    . have a lovely pampered time at your parents 

love em xx


----------



## Batleybump

Finally home..thank god....sitting on the sofa with my feet up, which is much needed  just need my DH to hurry up with my tea now, me and my embies are starving!  xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Holly

Been checking in on here all day waiting to hear your news - all the time      - CONGRATS on being PUPO..

Your little embie sounds good.... is it a day 3 or 4 embie? 27th is only 12 days away, luck you.

Im not testing until the 29th - 14 days from today as my embies are early day 3 embies..

Im chilling on the sofa today, struggling not to lift the girls but then I suppose I will just have to get on with it....

Im off work til the 27th then back in for two days before test day. Figured what ever will be will be by then....

Not going to test early I didnt last time and was thankful, i did on my fesh cycle and regretted it....

Paranoid already that they have 'fallen out' when going to the loo....the mind can do some strange things..

enjoy your evening my PUPO buddies 

Love

Nikki


----------



## Em Mac17

haha love it Lucy, get a little bell to ring to hurry him up (or maybe not you may get tea thrown at you hehe) !!! Hope work was ok and you didnt get to stressed, those little ones need a lovely serene, happy mummy    

Hope everyone else is having a good day today, i have been feeling really good all day and convincing myself that all is going exactly to plan     xx


----------



## Batleybump

haha,tried clicking my fingers saying come on...dinner should be ready the minute I walk in!..DH wasnt impressed lol

I keep getting the occassional doubt it hasnt worked then just convince myself otherwise  day wasnt too bad in the end, plus im leaving off early tomorrow to be with my mum after her op, so im sure the weekend will be here before I know it  xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh Hunni i wish your mum all the luck in the world for tomorrow I'm sure it will be fine and that will be your first great news and you will be getting the other great news next week.  I hope you sleep ok and dont worry to much     keep up the positive thought for both of you.

loads of love    xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

All the best for your mums op Lucy x


----------



## lollipops

Lucy - thinking of your mum.  

Keep up the PMA ladies, you'll all be announcing your BFN's soon!


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi Lucy good luck for tommorow for your mam ad yr self for her op! Hun xxxx thinking of you xxxxx 
Lolli - I think you mean BFP! 
Em - you still working from home hun? 
Debbie how you doing? 
Angel - how's you hunni? 
Jessicat - are ya excited and will hospital ring to say they have thawed ok huni x

Afm - sore boobs! And red hot but still chillin. Had a nice walk and bike ride! Just gentle so now had Chinese lying in caravan watching American got talent! With dh! Chilling xxx 

Hope all ok with all you ff  xxxx 
Lv 
Danielle


----------



## Batleybump

Lollipops im hoping you meant BFP's....NOT bfn  ...lol

Thank you everyone for your kind words about my mum, itell her what you all say and how we help each other....she says hi lol xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

We are gonna get out BFP's I am sure of it     

Jessicat - good luck for tomorrow hun will be watching out for your news that the thaw went well    xx

danielle - and me with the sore boobs since weekend now, glad you having a nice time, enjoy. xx

Lucy - will be thinking of you and your mum tomorrow chick let us know if all goes well    xx

AFM- back in office tomorrow will have my lovely colleagues to keep me sane (one of whom has named my embies 'whitney & britney' haha lets hope it doesnt stick!!!) 

hope we all have another good day tomorrow xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all  
Hope all u guys r well  
Lucy-   for ur mum
Jess - good luck 4 2mrw hun      
Skyline - how r u hun?  I cant cool down either
Lolli - tanks hun I know wat u meant  
Danielle and Em   - boobs not sore but do look like jordon now  ( . )( . )   

AFM  I felt really good 2day, then in the afternoon I cudnt stop   me heds messed up


----------



## Batleybump

Angelbaby - dont worry think we all feel like that!  xx

Im the opposite to you - the thermostat in our hse reads 22c and im cold, wrapped in a sheet and the quilt lol my boobs arent sore just really really itching  in fact my skin seems to be reacting to everything, really tired and getting up to wee in the night, which ive never done my whole life! Lol xxx


----------



## lollipops

Omg! I'm so sorry!  Sent that from my stupid phone, damn predictive text! You know I ment BFP's! !  God trust me to put that!
Sorry girls


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Lol boob update from me is all normal  . (but I am a bit behind you ladies!) xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

DH wants 2 know is this permanenant ( . )( . )     coz I look better now     the little [email protected]~ker


----------



## Holly82

Goodmorning ladies

How is everyone?  

Nikki- I know exactly what you mean about being afraid they might fall out, i could feel a sneeze coming on yesterday and had to block my nose to stop it lol!! I had quite bad cramp feeling last night on my right side, i'm hoping this is just normal as i know its to early for implantation and   its not period cramp although i think its also to early for that. My embryo was frozen on day 3, so i'm assuming its a day 3 embryo? I dont go back to work till next week Tue so i'm going to relax in the meantime! x

Em, jaded and angelbaby- How you's doing, anyone thinking about testing early? i'm also wondering when implantation would occur? x


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning Holly, 

Implantation occurs between day 5-8 so i guess yesterday for you was prob day 3?? It does all get a bit confusing   
Maybe your having cramp just from being messed about with you never know.  Am sure that your little one will be nestling very very soon     

I am feeling ok today just cant wait for a week today OTD!!! feel like it is going so slowly, although I was given 17 days after ET for OTD which seems very late, but hey it will be here soon enough.

Hope the rest of ladies in waiting are doing ok today   

Em xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Haha angel that is so funny     DH are very cheeky indeed.  As far as i know it sore boobs could mean anything but bigger knockers is a really good sign (so ive been told) so fingers crossed its a good sign for you   

How are we all today, another good positive day I hope xx

Lucy - good luck for your mum hope everything goes perfectly    xx

Jess-  oh cant wait to hear that your little ones have thawed    xx

Em xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Morning Ladies

Well I can honestly say I didnt get much sleep at all last night.... I had forgotten how horrid this 2ww torture was and I am only just 1 day in!! 

Jaded - How you coping? When is your OTD again? going to make a mental note of all our OTD's. Are you still symptom checking? - Im about to read my posts from last time and see what type of symptoms I had..... not necessarily a good thing!!

Holly - I have been getting lots of different pains and aches, putting it down to the lovely cyclogest (makes me very windy!    ) and the transfer yesterday. It was such a strange sensation yesterday, I could feel the catheter in my womb and everything - bizzarre! 

I agree with Em - Implantation is usually around day 6-12 (so embryo's are late implanters) My two implanted on day 6 last time, i had spotting on the Saturday and my boobs got sore from then really. Had some stich like pains then around day 8\9 just below my belly button so will be looking for similar this time.....

Trying to chillout like you Holly but with the girls its proving very dificult, cant exaclty say 'go away - Im not picking you up' now can I! So going to get on with it, already done a bit of hoovering (not as energetically as I usually do!).

Em - OTD - 1 Week today, your so good not testing 14 days after transfer - 17 days just seems so long to me... did they say why they say 17 days?

I was asking my consultant yesterday about pineapple juice and brazil nuts for aiding implantation, he said he had just been to a lecture in Southampton and it wasn't mentioned. They only mentioned Omega 3 and protein, so lots of fish red meat and milk.... (I did think last time that I had used the pregnacare with Omega 3 rather than the basic pregnacare and had a successful cycle (didnt use the omega 3 on my fresh and it was negative) that there was something in this Omega 3 business).

The clinic frightened me to death yesterday, one of the nurses I know really well rang me and left a voicemail saying ring the clinic URGENTLY... well you can imagine what was going through my tiny brain! - They have put the wrong embryos back?!! Shaking like a leaf I rang them and she said....You have left your Progynova behind can you come and get them, apparently he thought I had stopped taking them....Im not that stupid!! so all that worry for that! So Im off back to the clinic later today to pick up two strips of progynova - will cost me more in fuel and time than the damn tablets did orginally!!  (My fault for leaving them in my bag I gave back with all my used needles etc in!).

What are you lovely ladies upto today?

Can I ask a question - TMI alert - has anyone had some cloudy white discharge after transfer? Im sure its the cyclogest but I have had quite a bit today.....

I have decided not to join any other threads, Im just going to stay on hear and annoy you lovely ladies.... My DP thinks Im obsessed with this site and that its un-healthy! - shows you what he knows! without this site and you ladies I would be going even more insane!!!!

Anyway I have waffled lots so will sign off for now.... back later 

Nikki


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Big sore boobs are a really good sign  -let's all pray for them  

Jess hope you get the call soon  

We are looking to book our holiday for next Friday.  It is much cheaper to go on the Friday than any other time and although will only be testing on the Thursday night/ Friday morning so won't know when we book it tomorrow I am pretty sure I am out.  I will check with the clinic today that they are ok for me to go on holiday if miracle of miracles things have worked   but I don't want to miss out on where we want to go and have a to pay a load more to go on the Sunday and then still get a BFN.  I need something to look forward to!


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi debbie,

Its a tough call what to do, you cant give up hope as your little embies have every chance    but something to look forward to would be lovely, see what your clinic advise and go with your gut feelings hunni.

lots of sticky vibes to you     xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Morning Ladies  hope it's a good day for all  

Holly I feel like testing early too hun   dont know if I will tho 

Nikki lol Ya my DH says I'm   too  but I really dont know where i'd be without u guys    

Sorry bout the personals, im in work and boss keeps lookin dis way, i never look dis interested in work obviously    

Talk soon FF's


----------



## angelbaby2010

Mornin FF's 

Hope - all is well 
Lucy - hope ur mum is well 
Lolli - how u keepin hun 
Jess - best of luck today   
Em - yeah DH waz in the DH- ( Dog House ) for that remark     , hope u are good hun
(.)(.) a little sore and seem to hav swelled a little, cramping started 3 days ago wit yesterday bein the worst day, nothin much rite now   takin it as a good sign  

11 days to go


----------



## Holly82

Only me again  

Nikki- I didnt get much sleep last night either and woke really early which is very unlike me lol. I have also had white discharge, its not very nice and i am thinking about wearing a panty liner! Can i ask a personal question, do you insert the cyclogest vaginally?
I can imagine the shock you got when your clinic left you a voicemail, they certainly know how to frighten you! I have also done more today, have made cupcakes with my brother which were very yummy and have been shopping, i am now relaxing watching rubbish on tele. 
My dp says the same about this site, but i dont think he minds so much and sometimes he even takes a interest, he has been very supportive and he will make a great dad  . x

angelbaby- Its so good to have FF, and share experiences. I'd be lost without this site now!! sad i know lol. Do you think you will test early? alot of ppl think its a bad idea and regret it, but i   you get your BFP x

Em- Nikki is right 17 days is such a long time! you have done 10 days already  . I know this will prob be along 7 days but   you get your BFP at the end of it. x

So if my embryo was transfered on day 3 and embryo's usually implant between days 6-12 does that men in 3 days time my embryo could have implanted or does it mean 6 days from transfer, hope that makes sense lol x


----------



## Holly82

Oh and just wanted to say i am taking omega 3 supplement, have been drinking plenty of water and i am having hot milk on a night-time with a tiny bit of sugar in! x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi lovely ladies, 

Nikki - well I think was very cruel to ring you and leave that message i bet your stomach dropped. Before I started D/R this time I got a phone call from a nurse who said she was ringing with bad news!!! She was saying that I couldn't start treatment that month as they were full, but as it happened i had already been given the go ahead but they had forgotten to put it on my notes!!!. I thought she was ringing to say their had been a problem with my frosties as I had had a dream that they had been destroyed - why do our minds do that to us!!! I keep having milky discharge but know this is the pessaries, think our bodies must be all over the place at the min. Lets hope the next weeks go quicky, I have no idea why i am testing 17 days later they didnt say, but was the dame with fresh cycle in Dec. xxx

Holly - I havent been sleeping well either was up at weekend at 4.30am and couldnt get back asleep til gone 6am, was knackered next day.  The days for emplanting would be from 3 days after ET as that would really be day 6 as embies are already 3 (as far as i know anyway). the cyclogest I have to do vaginally, nice always like that bit (not)!!!! Sounds like your having a good day hope the cakes are good xx

Jaded-  how you doing today hunni,hope your ok xxx

angel - I am not going to test early would mess with my head too much if it was a BFN, so i dont have any HPT in the house so will try to buy one until night before.  

AFM - well feeling good again today, tummy ache/twinges def stopped now which i am hoping is a good sin that implantation has happened so thats why i cant feel it now (i may be deluding myself) so trying to stay nice and positive    

sticky vibes to you all xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh angel these are so similar signs to me lets hope and pray (not that im religious at all) that they are nice and settled in now     xxx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hi ladies,

3 survived the thaw       Woop woop!!!! 

ET tommorrow at 12pm.......so scared.....my nerves are in tatters.....this is my first transfer.     

Thank you so much for all your words of support.....it makes such a difference!! 

Lucy......really hope the op went ok with your mum.....loads of       coming her way from Cornwall x

Today is definately a good day x


----------



## Em Mac17

Yeah    Jessicat that is great news, how many are they transferring tomorrow??  Don't worry bout the transfer itself I am great one to talk to you about it as found it no different to a smear test didnt feel a thing once speculum is in, so try not to get too stressed about it, its a quick job if all goes well. I really hope your little ones stick     

Em xx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Thanks Em... thats what i'm hoping for...nice easy straightforward transfer please   

They will call us in the morning to let us know how they are getting on and transfer the best 2.    

You must be half way through your wait now. All the signs sound positive...just one more week to get through!


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Jess - oh twins for you too maybe     

Yes i am well over half way now as I had 17 days from ET to OTD but getting there now eek.....scared tho ignorance is bliss sometimes 

Em xxx


----------



## jaded

afternoon ladies, blimey i missed alot, hope you all are ok, and surviving this 2ww with lots of  
today i have some of my   back after being 2 day without any at all. 

one thing thats you are saying is confuseing me is about implantation times 6 - 12 days,  
so for me mine were frozen, on day 1 after fertiized thawed on a monday implanted on a fri thats 6 days ago, 
so have mine if they are (   ) have already done so? ?  sorry really cant work it out.

been round a friends this afternoon ( who knows nothing) and was a nice take my mind off it afternoon.

on the note of a high protein, i was not told this i was told a high fibre diet, now i'm confused. really starting to feel every clinic has different views.

discharge -  i get this 2 and have been assured it the vaginal cream (crinone) i am on.

admited to hubby i have a few times talked to my 'body' willing it too hold on to them, think he thinks i am odd but says if it helps. think i am going slowly   

have a nice relaxing evening pupo ladies


----------



## skyline33gtst

Jessicat- congrats Hun your pupo tomorrow whoop whoop! Xx look forward to hearing from you tomorrow xx lots of sticky vibes coming yr way! Xxxx 
Em- I agree I think we are pretty much getting the same symptoms and seems all gd. Hopefully everything crossed! Xxxx 
Angel - I would slap him too hahaha. Hope your feeling gd today too gunning cx
Debbie - have you spoken to the clinic? Can they not do yr bloods earlier? xx
Lucy- how's yr mum? 
Lollipop - how you hunni xxx 

Afm- home time tomorrow   coil stay here for bother week easily xxx 
Apart from that all gd xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hello everyone

Jess will be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck to you  

Danielle sorry your trip has come to and end.  I am back to work tomorrow so share your feelings!
Lucy hope everything is ok today  
Angel and Em anyone going to be tempted to test early?  

Xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Holly - I have to do the cyclogest up the back way... not very nice at all but still causing the cloudy white discharge..

Jaded - If yours were frozen on day one and then taken out on Monday thats classed as day 1 again.... so day 5 would have been Friday, 6 Saturday.... so yours should have implanted sometime over last weekend -      

Mine were frozen on day 2 - Thawed on Tuesday (day 2 again - 4 cells) Transfered on Weds - 3 days embryos....so that makes me today 1dp3dt so 4 day old embies.....Holly will be the same as me as her embies were frozen on day 3 but probably later on in the day 3 which is why they were 10 cells...so Holly had hers back on day 3 which makes her 1dp3dt - 4 day old embies. So hopefully for Holly and myself implantation will happen sometime over the weekend      

Hope this helps.....

I have been feeling sickly all afternoon and very very tired.... its far to soon to be anything pregnancy related - really hope I am not coming down with anything...been asleep since 3:30 til just now...bizarre

hope you ladies have had a lovely afternoon?

Anyway off too do my lovely cyclogest and have a nice cup of decaff tea....

Nikki


----------



## nikki.ryder

on the note of Protein and Fibre etc...

I specifically asked about implantation and what aids it....so was told protein and Omega 3 have come out on top of any studies done. (My consultant sits on the **** board) 

Fibre needs to be part of your diet now especially if you get your BFP      as you would not want constipation in pregnancy - its horrid (the word enema puts fear into me!)


----------



## nikki.ryder

*****


----------



## jaded

thanks Nikki, 
hopefully all snuggled up now    

i too had a few naps this week fri sat and sun, and ok since, 
aslo felt the urge to be sick yesterday, but putting that down to waking up to a splitting headache at 2am yesterday, (went to bed with a headache) took 2 paracetamol when i woke cause i knew if i didnt would turn into a migraine 
( i suffer from them, if (and if i dont) eat chocolate   of all foods ! ! ) and knew i could only take paracetmol, but felt horrid doing it.
but if it went on to a migraine i had no hope in getting rid of it with paracetamol.


----------



## nikki.ryder

sounds positive to me...I had headaches and felt sicky when I was pregnant with the twins. Put it down to stress of the 2ww....Paracetamol wont make any difference to the outcome. You can take anything in the 2ww you can in pregnancy.

Hope the paracetamol does the trick hun...

(Not good about chocolate setting off your migraines) I love chocolate!!

Your embies will be snuggled in now


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi lovely ladies, 

Well this does all get very confusing. i am just taking, brazil nuts but not sure if i am meant to stop these now or not, pineapple, flaxseed oil (high fibre) and folic.  I am also trying to drink pint of whole milk and lots of water each day.

lets hope all the symptoms that we are feeling are really good signs I just want to know now driving me nuts   

take it easy all and lots of positivity coming your way     
xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Evening ladies, 

Lucy - hope your ok chick am really hoping all went well with your mum today have been thinking about you all day and sending positive thoughts you way       xx

Danielle - hope you have really enjoyed your break away hun shame it has to come to an end xx

jess - good luck tomorrow will be keeping everything crossed for a hassel free quick Et for you with 2 fab little embies   xx

Debbie - hope work goes ok tomorrow keep you chin up    xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok today

AFM - well still feeling positive, am working from home again tomorrow so easy day really, am off now to my sis's we were meant to be going for a walk but it keeps raining one min then sunshine the next so a shopping trip to tescos may happen instead (well at least we will be walming round the shop)!!! 

see you soon my lovelies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Debbie I was thinking the same! Any1 poas early. I'm tempted but don't think I am enjoying thinkin I'm pregnant and don't want my bubble to bust. I'm scared xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Evening my lovely ladies - just wanted to let u all know my mum got through her surgery, is a bit sore, but doing well, just got to wait for the doctor to see her in the morning to let us know how successful surgery was  but would like to say thank you for your kind words and positive messages throughout the day xxx

Ems - how are you today honey, just one more week left....eeek....working from home tomorrow sounds good, ready for the weekend xx

Jess good luck for transfer tomorrow am sure it will all be over before u know it then youll b pupo...yay  xx

Danielle glad u have had a lovely time relaxing down the caravan lets hope its done your body the world of good xxx

Angelbaby and debbie - think about testing early all the time but am too scared I think deep down I dont believe I will ever b pregnant, so dont wanna see negative, so may end up doing a sneaky test on monday, though prob wont when it gets here lol xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey Ladies   hope all is well   

Lucy - glad ur mum is ok, hope u are too hun   
Jess -  for u for 2mrw   
Skyline- I really wanna know but im wit u, like tinkin im preggers     we are
Lolli- wat u up to hun? miss the chat wit u  
Em -  lucky u workin from home, glad u still have a PMA   
Debbie - hope u are feelin good hun   

AFM - feelin like sh?t 2day, hormones gon   cryin 1 minute, screamin the next   DH duznt know where to run   god luv him


----------



## lollipops

Girlies keep up the PMA!!!


----------



## smileandbehappy

Thank you all for letting me stalk your posts! You are keeping me sane in this 2ww, knowing that the thoughts that are going through my head are in other people's heads as well!
Is anyone else taking climaval, cyclogest and steroids? I have been feeling a little bit sick for 2 days and I am not allowing myself to think it could be a positive sign (I have been though too many failed cycles after having hope because of small symptoms...I'm not going to allow myself to indulge in that this time!) As I had a little bit of pink spotting at the weekend and now the sickness, I am thinking that the climaval and prednisolone steroid might cause it. Has anyone else had this during this cycle or during past cycles? Obviously I know it _might_ be a good thing, but after 5 years of seeing one little line on that evil pee stick, I have to prepare myself with other reasons!


----------



## clairec1154

Em - Brazil nuts are packed with selenium so apparently helps to thicken the lining and therefore help with implantation - Pineapple Juice.  One group say it can induce uterine contractions and may cause miscarriage and others say it thins blood and helps implantation?


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi claire, thanks for that think i will stop with the pineapple now but may as well finish packet of brazil nuts!!! thanks for advice xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Evening ladies, 

Lucy - so glad that your mum got through op ok and lets hope the doc has great news tomorrow, you are so strong should be proud of yourself as you always sound so positive, big hugs    xx

smileandbehappy - i am just on oestrogen tablets and cyclogest pessaries at the mo, I thought i felt a bit queasy today but it may have been hunger!! the problem is the symptoms for being PG and not being are so similar and think we are feeling things that we wouldn't normally notice as we are so sensitive to anything at the mo, so just try not to think to hard about it.  I really believe in the power of positive thinking and have only had one day where PMA was low but as far as im concerned I am gonna be devastated anyway even if i don't get my hopes up so i am trying believe that is has happened and will deal with whatever comes when it does.  I have had some spotting but again you can get this with implantation so try not to worry. Lots of PMA coming your way     xx

Jess - looking forward to your PUPO news tomorrow xxx

hope everyone else had a good night 

Em xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Smile what is the rationale behind the steroids, any idea? Literally just read in the stuff my clinic have produced that people often have when blasts are transferred, although not me!

Xx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Hello xx I requested the steroids. We are unexplained and have had 2 failed clomid cycles, 2 failed iui's and 1 failed ivf, so i started looking into immune issues. We havent been tested as we are still having NHS treatment and they won't do it, but they did let me try low dose steroids (even though they said there was no evidence that they work) I think these are used on immune cycles to reduce inflammation and to calm any immune response to the embryo. If you look up prednisolone, it does say that you are more prone to picking up colds etc when on them, which must mean that they turn off your immune system to some extent. I think most people who have immune treatment are on 20-25mg but I have only been given 10mg daily. I just wanted to try something different. If this cycle does not work I have an appointment at CARE for immune tests and hopefully treatment with viagra for my thin lining issues xxx Hope this helps xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

good morning my lovely ff's   

Hope we all slept well and had sweet dreams xx

Jess - good luck today looking forward to you joining us a PUPO lady in the dreaded 2ww!! eek exciting    xx

Lucy - hope your mums gets great news today chick, will be keeping everything crossed for you    xxx

well lets keep up the positive vibes on here my lovelies this is gonna be another good day     

Em xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi all, 
Jezsicat - gd luck for today hunni xxx
Hi every1 else. 
Well I'm so down today. 1st time I have cryed I'm sick as a chip. Sorry to spoil pma! X
Lv me x


----------



## Em Mac17

Big hugs Danielle    have a good cry may make you feel better and lets hope tomorrow is a better day you cant be positive all the time xxxx

Em xx


----------



## Batleybump

I feel like that too danielle im so down, just really fed up with waiting now, and am starting to get sore and my bloated stomach is so uncomfortable  I have really got it in my head that its not worked and cant seem to get it out of my head  wish I could go to sleep and wake up on test day  xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy my lovely I wish I could say something to you to make you feel better but i know the only thing that will do that is 2 lovely pink lines on a pee stick.  I know how you feel I have had these thoughts that i am resigning myself to the fact that is isnt going to work but then i feel quite happy at the moment so I just dont know what I think. People ask how are you feeling and i really dont know how to answer them as i really dont know myself.

I am trying to look at it the way I did after my 1st failed cycle, that if it is attempt no. 2 or 3 that works i have to get through 1 and poss 2 to get to the cycle that is gonna work, so I am hoping that that will help me get through if this isnt my time.

Big hugs to you     you are so strong and you have the added worry of your mum so i would be amazed if you didnt have days like these. I hope that you are have a fab surprise next week hunni     

Emxx


----------



## Batleybump

Thanks Ems your so good with your words   I hate feeling like this, and im sure it will pass. Like u said unless I see them 2pink lines I aint gonna b happy 

where would I be without you   xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

I feel exactly the same chick, as you have picked me up many times before thats what we are here for, i am not surprised people make long lasting friends on here as you go through such ups and downs together.  I cant wait to celebrate your bfp     xxx


----------



## Holly82

Hiya, 

How is everyone?

Nikki- Thanks for explaining implantation, i   you are right and our embryo's do implant sometime over the weekend and that jaded, angelbaby's and Em's have already implanted.   x are you feeling any better today? x

Claire- How is it going?   x

Em- I have also been having pineapple, not alot though, but think i will also stop now just incase! I could not do the brazil nuts, so have been taking a selenium vitamin every other day! x

AFM- Felling abit rotten today, have got a headache! and i am feeling a tad bit sorry for myself lol. Hope it goes soon as i am going for tea with my bro and his fiance, since i decided not to go to the kings of leon concert and have gave the ticket to my other bro x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Holly,

You are quite entitled to feel sorry for yourself every now and again, I think you made the right decision about the concert I know i have been bouncing around and jiggling embies about.  You cant say you didnt do your best now and i hope that tis weekend your embies have a bust time snuggling in     xx

Hope eveyone else is doing ok today and feeling positive

AFM- feel really good and happy again which I find really weird (am hoping my body know it is PG and i am responding to that - or i am just totally deluded) lots of positive thought to you all      

Em xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

awww em thats lovely hunni, 
still feeling sick as a chip and dont know where im at.. so a shopping trip to asda on cards. Just got back from caravan   but now i want to buy one cause it was lush n  hubby nt liking the fact i want to spend more money 
jessicat - you pupo??
lolli - hows you xx
debbie- and you too xx
angel- havent heard from you today hunni xx
lucy - you heard how you mam is hun, i know how you feel hun... been there too, and its horrible thinking of you my friend xxxxx and hope you feel better in yr self it could just be one of them days hun xxx
em- how are you so positive hun, i wish i had your strength xxx 
thinking of every1 today xx
thanks to all for your support 
love Danielle xxx


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Hi there

just thought I'd join you ladies on here as I haven't posted on here since our early miscarriage in april. 

Now we are on our fet cycle with the 3 frozen embies that We have left. 

Been down regulating since the 22nd may. Now on day 5 of progynova. 

How is everyone getting on with treatment so far ?  

Sending you all    vibes


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all  

Hey danielle, ya its a different way of livin, seems more free  and peacefull  
Jess u pupo yet hun?       
Lolli hope ur enjoyin urself coz it wont be long till ur on ur 2ww and goin slowly   like    
Em glad ur so upbeat hun, cant say I feel it a lotta the time but maybe urs will rub off on me  
Lucy hope ur mums doin good 2day hun   , know how ur feelin hun  
Debbie how u doin hun?  

AFM - today waz not a good day 4 me  , had to do a presentation in work (just herd bout it yesterday   ) did not go well, my head is all over the place cant stop crying, get grouchy 4 absolutely nothing, and still hav 10 days to go, if i'm not pregnant after this then I will be divorced      not funny I know but Im goin a bit mad


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Gill - Hello, sorry to hear about your miscarriage in April. Good luck with your FET...

Holly- I'm ok, fighting with the whole am I, am I not.... doing my own head in. Had some AF type pains today and some strange tuggy feelings every now and then... too early to be implantation my embies are only 5 days old today (2dp3dt). Hoping for sore boobs tomorrow night and maybe some spotting late on tomorrow or Sunday....Please let my embies stick and grow strong.... Enjoy your dinner with your brother. Im off up north for the week next week to see my brother and his family, might help take my mind of things?!! - Have you ventured out of the house yet? Had any twinges? I have been to sainsburys today, felt tired afterwards... 

Em - Good that your feeling     - What syptoms have you had up to now hun?

Claire - How are you? What you up to? When do you start treatment again?

Angelbaby - How are you feeling today? You staaying away from those peesticks!      

Jaded - How you feeling hun?


----------



## jaded

gill - good luck and all the best on the long road  

hows everyone else feeling ??

whats  (2dp3dt) mean? ?

i feel still ok today, tummy still feeling pretty normal, but the ocassional twitching, anyone else get that ??


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

I am really sorry that you are all not having great days    but the positiveness is there somewhere sure it will shine through soon enough    

danielle - I really ope you sick feeling is a really good sign     xx

angelbaby - sorry your day at work has been naff    I hope that you dont work weekends and now have a nice couple of days break xxx

well I have officially done no work today whatsoever, had my grandma and mum come round for a brew and nipped out shopping (but they are making me redundant soon so not gonna bust a gut!!!)  cooking for friends tonight need to be strong as she is 24 weeks PG but they have had a hard road to so am really chuffed and done want her to think i find it hard so glad i am having a good day xxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Nikki - last weekend i was having period type aches for 2-3 days (started about 4dp3dt) now that has stopped and boobs have been sore for a few days (but i get this every month) so not sure what to make of these symptoms, anything like when you had your twins hope you feeling ok and nice and positive - must be hard for comparing symptoms with last time   

Jaded - 2dp3dt means 2 days past 3 day transfer (as far as i know anyway??) your twinging could be a good sign could be little ones nestling in ooh i hope so    xx

Gill - so sorry to hear about MC this jounrney is so cruel sometimes but glad you looking forwards to this treatment fingers crossed all goes well    xx

Em xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi Em, 
Well you are sure a strong lady as i know it is totally hard when some one close to you is pg... and although it has been a hard road for your friends its also a hard road for you xx good luck for tonight and fingers crossed there lil baba will have yr lil baba to play with next year xxx   
Angel -   hahaha the divorce thing pmsl.... yip i totally agree... then ontop my hubby like a dog in heat and then snapping back too! lol. 
The work thing.. what do you do?? i wouldnt worry about it just laugh it off, your head is all over the place   going mad.... xx
Lucy- you got any news yet hunni xxx thinking of you still xxx

well i have been to asda spent a fortune, and now making tea... Do you think we can have a bath yet, sick of the shower 
Anyways i am still up and down! any one poas early? i am so tempted had to walk away from the stick twice today!! first responce! omg mental [email protected]@dy torture.... screeeeeaaaaammmmm haha  

ill speak soon xxxx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Yay.....i'm PUPO....finally!  

We had a 2 hr drive there and back, but it went smoothly while we were there. 1 x 4 cell Grade 2, and 1 x 4 cell grade 3. OTD is on the 1st July, exactly 2 weeks today! It was a bit uncomfortable but nothing like the EC. Thank god. They were really lovely at the clinic.

I'm so sorry to hear that some of you have had a tough time today......   Can't feel up all the time. Tommorrow is going to be a great day so get lots of rest, take a deep breath and let today drift away.  

Did any of you see the blood moon last night? It was beautiful, DH and I watched it rising over the bay where we live. Felt magical and powerful.  

Any tips on do's and don'ts during the 2ww? I haven't a clue


----------



## skyline33gtst

omg jessicat!!! your PUPO!! congratulations xxxxx
donts :-
have sex for 7 days! 
have baths and have a warm shower
dont lift anything heavy ect ...... xxxx
lv danielle


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey Danielle  I work with families who are suffering with addiction, alcohol / drugs mainly. I dont work wit the user, just work wit partners and/or kids  luv my work but seems sooo stressfull now coz of worry bout FET and meds and worry bout BFP  and worry bout BFN u get the picture 

Feelin bit better now tho , hubby gon 2 parents, set me up on the sofa wit laptop, tea, remote and biccies  and said he wont be long so dont cook he will get a take away   I really really love my (nearly) perfect Husband   

Cant believe I just waffled on , sorry hun  , how u doin 2day, any symptoms ?

OMG Jess    congrats babes  ur PUPO, enjoy goin slowly bonkers  on the 2ww


----------



## skyline33gtst

god that must be hard hun, working with the kids... especially after all we go threw to get our lil babies!!! and seeing the life the children have   that would make me so mad that, dont think i could do that hun xxxx
i dont know if i have symptoms! i am just nt thinking well i am sort ov arrrrr you know what i mean lol... dont want to tempt fate so i just scared to think so try and think nothing... proper emotional rollercoster!       we get our much wanted BFPs!!   
where ya from hun? 
fingers crossed.. xxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Has any1 been in the bath? xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

No sex for 7 days......it's been lot longer than that on these hormones lol, my poor DH.  

Also no flying and therefore no nice holiday for me  

Went back to work today and was fine.  It definayely took my mind off things.  Just a quiet night in front of the TV for me tonight as hubby is out.

Sorry to see the dips in the PMA today girls (except Em!). Hopefully everyone will feel more positive tomorrow.

Congrats Jess on being puop, welcome to the 2ww madness  

Smile, your post was really interesting, have hey discussed using Viagra with you before as I reckon I need it too.  What was your lining like this time Hun?

Danielle no poas yet but only because I think it is too early yet and don't want to waste a test.  Not even a week for me yet despite a 6 day transfer.......

Xxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey Nikki   
Had to get sum fathers day gifts 2day, went to the  chemist , and wat isle do I happen to stroll down, u guessed it, had double pack clear blue and nearly @ the till wen sense kicked in and said its still 2 early   really am goin stark ravin  

How r u hun , hope u enjoy the break 2 ur bro's , help the time fly 4 u   

How is everyone ? 

sorry bout the personnals, gotta go 2 d loo, really need 2 go but cant TMI sorry


----------



## skyline33gtst

debbie, whats yr otd?


----------



## Batleybump

Evening ladies, thank god today is over, am really ready for the weekend 

Jess - congrats honey on being pupo! Not much to avoid just do as u normally would but avoid bath, swimming, saunas and sex! 

Debbie - hows u today honey, did ya book ya holiday? Xx

Ems- glad your feeling positive, your doing so well sein as u have been pupo the longest  hope u have a lovely evening with ya friends xx

Lollipops , hope ya ok honey, hope you have a lovely weekend xx

Danielle - know how ya feel them dreaded hpt's are everwhere staring at ya lol xx ps I need a bath too, hate showers!  

Angelbaby, one week down, one to go! Feel same as u though this 2ww is dreadful, if 23rd dont come soon, think I will b getting divorced too lol ...we will have to all meet up and chat on the divorcee website chatroom haha 

Just to let u all know the surgeon came to c my mum today and said he got all the cancer out!  which has just made my day xxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

It's hard wen u see kids bein born every 5 mins just to up the parents benefits, but there are good parents too, tings happen in life and it effects people so badly that they turn to alcohol or drugs for comfort, really is sad  

oh and im from  Dublin, Ireland    


Lucy thats great news bout ur mum xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Good question Danielle, the clinic say 11-12 days so would be 23rd like you guys at the earliest.  Others have said two weeks but no time for that.....it will be a lot sooner tho lol. Xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Lucy that is great news hunni. xxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey all

Jess - PUPO congrats hunni   really hope they get snuggling in and your 2ww isnt gonna drive you too potty    we will all be here for you. I would agree with what other have said, no baths, no lifting, no sex, and drink lots of whole milk really good all way through PG xxx

Lucy - fab news chick on your mum   you have been really strong lets hope that is no 1 good news for you family, with no 2 only 6 days away    . have a nice chilled weekend if you have been all stressed at work, baby not liking stress get those feet up xxx

angelbaby - what a lovely person to do that job, one of my friends is a social worker and it break my heart to stuff she sees, you must be a strong lady   xx

AFM - not going to test early even tho i have been given 17 days til OTD but dont want the dream to end........  

Hope everyone else who had down day today has a great one tomorrow         to all of my lovely ff xxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Aww thanks so much Em   I Love wat I do  

I hate to be personal   but does anyone feel like their (.)(.) are gonna fall off, mine feel a ton weight


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi angel.-. i dont know sumtimes they do, then sumtimes they dont? weird.. x


----------



## Batleybump

Im the same sometimes they r really heavy, and other days they are ok, keep getting lots of twinges again today :s

Just been so see my mum and she looks so much better, I even got her up and walked a little, nurse said it was brilliant she was getting hrself up already...bless her..only problem is I wanted to bring her home wit me and look after her  lol

Hope everyone is having a relaxing evening, DH reckons hes bringing me breakfast in bed tomorrow  looking forward to that haha then off to the circus in the afternoon xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Lucy ur mum is so strong   must be where u got strenght from hun  

(.)(.) about to explode     feel bit sick and got sum stronger cramps on right side   it's all good 

Hope all are relaxin this evenin


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi EM - I had AF type pains and spotting around this time when pregnant with the twins, my boobs got sore when unleashed from my bra from about 6dp3dt and then went less sore but I used to get a sharp pain in my left one every night.... Praying I get some type of implantation sign again this weekend, TMI but I had brown CM on day 6 last time. Every Pregnancy is different though! I think what your having sounds very positive... they say thats the worse thing about pregnancy syptoms, they mimic AF!! Im just like everyone else, just want a positive sign that this has worked.

Jaded - Em is spot on 2dp3dt means exactly that! Twinges is good. What day are you on now? I remember on day 8 and 9 last time I had stitch type feelings just below the belly button which apparently is another good sign.

Angelbaby - Well done for avoiding the peesticks...its hard but I was so glad I did last time, if you test early and dont get the result you wanted you still have to test again on OTD and then your filled with the hope that the result might change...for some people it does but its just not worth the extra stress.... Im with you on the insane trail!!   I sped past crazy 2 days ago!

AFM - As I said I am driving myself crazy with the whole am I am I not...Mr Google has alot to answer for!! Just doing lots and lots of      and searching for some     . 

Holly - how you doing?

Love to all

Nikki


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Girls what has happened to our thread I am confused!


----------



## Batleybump

Me tooo - how has this happed??


----------



## Em Mac17

Debbie- haha me and Lucy just been saying that, no idea looks like we got combined with another thread xx

Nikki - symptoms sounds very similar to yours lets hope i get the same result    xx

night all xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies on the lost thread, go under FET threads, batleybump has stated us a new one so come back to us xx


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone!

Where has everyone came from LOL they must have joined threads! The more the merrier x

Nikki and Em- I have had a lovely night thanks, was nice just to get out of the house, I'm climbing the walls. I have had no twinges or anything like that today, just a headache from the cyclogest   I'm hoping to have some twinges/spotting over the weekend or like you say Nikki just some kind of implantation sign  .  Aw I'm only on 2dp3dt and its all i can think about!i'm going to have to try and keep myself busy, i'm actually looking forward to going back to work as that should make the time pass. x

Angelbaby- Your symptoms sound like a good sign!   x

Jessicatcornish- Congrats on being PUPO! Hope your embryo's snuggle in x

Jaded- How's you?   x

Is anyone testind in the next few days?

 and   to everyone

Holly x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Followed link am I on the right thread?  sooo confused, miss u guys already    

REALLY annoyed now, gonna go to bed, hope I can find u guys 2mrw


----------



## Caz

Ladies, you may be having difficulty adjusting to changes but there's no need to be rude. Please keep it civil. 

Caz


----------



## skyline33gtst

are we in the right thread??


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hi Caz, I'm sure Angel didn't mean to be rude to anyone. It just would have been less scary if maybe we were told or explained to before we were merged. I'm sure you understand how much we all rely on these relationships to support us through our journeys. To see that support suddenly dissapear at such a crucial time and after weeks and weeks of building relationships was really scary. Is there a reason why ours had to end and merge into another's? I'm sure we can all embrace change if it is introduced and explained to us. 

Jess


----------



## jessicatcornish

Morning ladies.... I got quite a shock this morning when i couldn't find you all. Really panicked.

And to all the new ladies in the thread our thread has been merged in to....a very good morning to you all.   I guess I should introduce myself. You can probably see a bit about me in my signature, but to cut to the short of it, this is my 2nd cycle, 1st was cancelled after EC due to OHSS, i had my ET yesterday and two little embies are now snuggling in.   My OTD is the 1st July.   

Well, i woke up this morning with James Brown - "i feel good....na na na na na.......i knew that i would.....na na na na na na na...." in my head. I know, cheesy, but true! Feeling really really good today. Hope i can get this feeling to carry through the whole day.   I'm seeing some bands later, as today is the start of the Gollowan festival in my town. A week long festival of pirates, fun and frolics!! 

Oh....Lucy.....i'm so pleased for your mum honey.... thats amazing news. I can't imagine the worry you have gone through.   

Thanks for the Don'ts in the 2ww......any Do's? Also, what about hot water bottles? (I am a bit of an addict!) 

Big love xxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

OMG OMG OMG I HAVE JUST TESTED EARLY AND I HAVE GOT A   omg omg omg OMG!!! defo there took a photo!!  dh seen it and mother-in-law..OMG
How is every1 else?
lv Danielle


----------



## jessicatcornish

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG Danielle    

Woop woop xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi Danielle

Congrats on your BFP!!   i hope you have a happy pregnancy. When were you meant to take OT?   x

Jessicatcornish- Sorry to hear your first cycle got cancelled, i hope this is the cycle for you! and your two embryo's snuggle in! I also had mild OHSS on my first cycle but my clinic decided not to cancel, i was like a house end at the time lol. I'm glad to hear you woke up feeling positive this morning  , i hope it last all through the 2ww for you. I'm   my embryo is going to implant sometime over this weekend as i am now 3dp3dt! I've heard hot water bottles are not a good idea, but i may be wrong x

 to everyone else! Holly x


----------



## skyline33gtst

My otd is the 23rd Hun. Thank you and good luck all xx


----------



## jaded

have they merged 2 threads into 1 ?

thanks to em for clearing up the abbreviation!

holly - i too have been told no hot water bottles

congrats danielle what made you test so early?

hope everyone is ok and hi to all the others i have not 'met' yet.

was wondering last night about something that happened on mon/tues which i mentioned them, about the discharge as it was white and brown (sorry TMI) just been white since , had transfer on fri. 
could this have been old blood
if i wasnt on vaginal cream would i have been spotting but the cream stopped it while it would have been bright red?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dear all,


A post was made to state that changes would occur to make the board, hopefully for the better making it easier to navigate and bring it in line with the rest of FF.  I for one was totally confused  as to which thread I should post on ..easy I know!     But there were at one point 3 separate may FET threads.  
A newbie coming in and also undergoing FET would be totally lost as to where to post - so they were all merged.


I too need your support going through FET myself after all we're here to support each other.


Mini x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi jaded, 
I felt pg, I felt sick for the last 3 days and boobs sore on and off. Just feel pg, if that makes sense. Xx no discharge nothing! Xxx
Hope all well xxx 
Lv Danielle 
Xxx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Been stalking this thread and just want to say HUGE congratulations Danielle!!  
It is fantastic news after such a long journey xxx Can I ask about your symptoms...did you have any af cramps? I am feeling sickly, more so at night, but I have stong af cramps 
I am very happy for you, enjoy your good news x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hiya smile xx
well, i havent reaqlly had symptoms as such.. boobs sore on and off but funny feeling??
feeling very sickly started off 3-4 days ago at night time, then was like a hungrey sick threw the day.. then yesterday i had mega increased sense of smell.. the meat stunk but dh couldnt smell nothing?? had cramps but not really bad, feel fuller down there if that makes sense... 
OMG to be honest i still cant make sense pf it.. i just feel pg! i would of argued with this poas i was that sure... but quite a faint second line due to testing so early but buzzing with the out come .... xx gud luck to all you lovely ladies      
i still cant believe its a    
does any one know how to upload photo to a link.. ive took a pic of poas? 
Angel- how are you?
em- you too?
lucy - and you lol
and debbie and lolli lol 
and a big huge massive hello to every1 else xxxxx
lv me


----------



## Caz

skyline33gtst said:


> does any one know how to upload photo to a link.. ive took a pic of poas?


 on your lovely 

You can upload it to the FF gallery where members can see it: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/index.php If you are a charter member you have your own gallery but if not, you can pop it in one of the general ones (medical and scans is probably best  )

Or if you have an account with somewhere like Photobucket (www.photobucket.com) you can load it up there and paste a link to it in thread ( but please don't actually post the picture in thread as it's against site guidelines.  ).

C~x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Danielle - OMG           that is amazing lets hope your the 1st of many BFP's to come      i wish you a lovely PG and a healthy baby at the end of it, big hugs    xx

Lucy - how is you mum doing today, well I hope. hope you have a great day my sweets   xxx

Jaded - Hi hunni, I had some slight brown spotting last week, I get this every month before my Af arrives and have been told it is old blood, so dont worry. hope you feeling good today xxx

Hi mini - where are you up to in your FEt cycle hun, I have been PUPO for 12 days now but OTD not til 23rd just trying to stay positive every day and believing it will work, hope so for you too xx

Jess - keep up that good frame of mind hun, I really believe in the power of positive thinking so keep up the great PMA     xx

Holly - hiya hun, I am sure your little one will be snuggling in any day now and dont worry to much if you dont feel it, sure it is happening.  I would avoid hot water bottles, dont think it should be too warm for the embies (thats what ive heard anyway) glad you had a lovely day keep up the PMA xx

AFM - had reiki this morning and i just feel very happy, i am hoping my body knows its PG and making me feel happy (or I am just deluded and look simple with a smile on my face   ) 

Emxxxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

i think this is the link ladies!xxx
http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd520/skyline33gtst/

/links


----------



## Batleybump

Afternoon ladies, hope we are all feeling good today 

Danielle - a BIG congratulations for u on ya BFP you must be so happy  you r so brave to test early, so glad it paid off! Was it ya first hpt or had u done it before?? X

Ems - glad your still so positive lets hope that smiles permantly on ya face for 9 months, or until u pop lol. My mum is fine thank u, in fact her recovery over last two days is so good she can go home tomorrow, doc says she has so much support from me and my 3 sisters she will b better at home  xxx

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend so far xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi ems thank you so much hunni, yeah i agree hopefully all ladies will follow to get the BFPs...
Lucy- it was the first time on this cycle i have tested, but each and every time i have tested early (9intotal) i just cant help it.... but i was truly conficed it had worked as i feel pg! weird xxxxx 
I used first responce early detection! it took about 1 min to show line. Line not really dark but it is there.. xx 
Hope you ladies are feeling ok xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy, your mum is a very lucky lady to have you all there for her, do you all quite close by? Sounds like she has done amazingly well   . Enjoy your circus today and lets roll on the 23rd (i'm not brave enough to test early) xx

Danielle - that is a truely beautiful little pink line!!! big hugs hun       xx

Em xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fabulous news on your BFP     


Hope to hear of lots more in the coming months...


Mini x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Thank you hunni xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Yes em we all live about 5minute drive apart, we all practically live at my mums hse as were there so much  haha. Im too scared to test early too as did on my last Fet and because it was negative got really depressed right up til my OTD. Ive got to go to my docs on 21st for my hcg blood test but results wont b back til thursday 23rd, might get DH to ring up as will prob b too scared!! :s xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

I am just so impatient Hun, but pleased it come back the result I wanted. Still got cramps at mo.... Worrying now xxx 
When does yr mam come out of hospital? Xx
Em you doing anything nice this afty? How did the meal go? X


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Great news Danielle whoop whoop!  Alsocaved and tested today and got a BFN so have booked my holiday today!

What day transfer did you have again Danielle, was it a three day?

I know it is too early to test but needed to check before booking for an indication, know it is going to be a bfn anyway after my disastrous journey!

Xx


----------



## Batleybump

Danielle - me mum comes home tomorrow  xx your right just coz you got a positive worrying doesnt seem to stop  now u know them embies have implanted just take it easy xxx

Debbie - its still so early honey hcg levels are different in everyone, I wouldnt give up hope just yet xxx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey Debbie, its really early honey...


----------



## skyline33gtst

hiya debbie, 
yeah i had a 3day hun, i am 9dp3dt today xxx 
It is still early debbie to be honest i was shocked when i seen the 2 lines as i thought it was still early to show, however you know your body, because my other cycles i knew they hadnt worked.... 
I hope you have a lovely holiday hunni. Are you going anywhere nice? 
Thank you for your kind words hun xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies cant  chat much. Today at in laws and on dh phone and tuse it at all this taken half hour nearly. Lucy me and my sis are same close and always at mums. Debbie still far to early I'm 12 days but still won't test do don't give up yet x . Ok can't do anymore on this thing hehe speak.later xx


----------



## Batleybump

Ems your funny, I always use my phone takes me bloody forever lol hope u have a nice evening.

Jess - how u feeling being pupo? Hope ya relaxing  x

Danielle - when have u got ya hcg blood test? Xx

Angelbaby - how you feeling today honey? Ive got really bad cramps today for the first time and my stomach is huuuggggeee   and I feel so exhausted. Had a good time at the circus, so glad the clown dint pull me out of the crowd onto the stage lol xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hia Lucy hun, 
my bloods are 23rd nt long now xxx


----------



## lollipops

Found you all   Took me a while to click that you were all now on this thread! 

Well firstly many Congrats to skyline!! (you naughty early tester!  )
It's excellent news and I hope you have set the trend for the rest of you ladies! 


Debbie - you know what I'm going to say, your too early on to test. Everyone is different...don't loose faith, put the peesticks away and forget that result. This is why and how early testing can backfire. I've been there and done it myself, but the amount of times I've read of ladies getting bfn's cuz they've tested early , then convinced themselves its not worked , only to get bfp's on otd.x

Hi everyone else, thinking of you & hoping to hear of more BFP's soon.x


----------



## Batleybump

No not long now danielle, I got my bloods on the 21st  xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

How do you feel Lucy? Xxxx I'm still crampy! Xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Im crampy too  hate it, feel awful today. My boobies feel heavy today too. So hope I get a bfp     xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Sounds promising hun xxxx  
Lv Danielle x


----------



## jaded

Em - Thanks about the blood, hoping its a good sign of them snuggling down for 9 months and not that its not worked, not sure i can do this again and hubby not sure he wants to (mainly cause of his age).
please let it work   
everyone keeps going on about sore boobs, but mine arent, still have a lot of twitching and niggling in tummy, makes me feel like i need to hold it lol 
im going   ^idiot


----------



## skyline33gtst

My boobs arnt really that sore Hun xx


----------



## jaded

thanks Danielle, but mine are normal ! ! not even a lil different
not sure waht to make of the feelings in my tummy guess i will know on fri  aarrggghhh  so long away


----------



## skyline33gtst

I don't think mine are really that different just getting tingling feelings but not really diffrrnt xx fri will come quick enough Hun xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies, 

Well I cant believe that I am now 13days past ET and still not got OTD til Thursday its starting to get to me a bit now, Danielle you have put naughty thoughts in my head about testing early hehe!!!! I really haven’t got the bottle am living in a little dream that I may be PG at the moment and don’t want that to end just yet…so will just have wait a little bit longer.

Lucy – I am glad you enjoyed the circus and glad they didn’t drag you up I would have hated that too. Hope you enjoy the rest of the weekend and are feeling ok today xxx

Danielle – are you still on cloud 9 hun, hope you have a lovely stress free 9 months xx

Jaded – try not to worry about your boobs as everyone is different and mine are sore every month anyway so don’t know what mine mean?? Don’t give up yet you may be celebrating by the end of the week, have you got any frosties left?? Xx

Hope everyone else is ok today lots of babydust to you all  

Em xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Well the merging of our threads threw me a little, kinda scared me off! Been reading tho.

Danielle - Congratulations, your very brave testing early.....

Em - How are you lovely - I can see why you would be tempted to test early with your OTD being such a long way from ET..but like you said sometimes its nice to live in a world of possibilities and if you did test early that could all be blown apart (I hope not by the way!! I am praying you get your BFP)

Jaded - Lots of people dont get sore boobs at all during the early stages of pregnancy, you may just be one of those people, I on the other hand have had sore boobs even with my eptopic's... 

Im the same as you - prodding my boobs like mad but nothing, not even a tingle...I had pain in my left one on thursday night but that was on 1 day after transfer....this time on my last FET when I got my BFP with the twins I had sore boobs at night...nothing this time. Not even had any brown CM this time which I had last time (implantation?) - really feel like it hasn't worked - so so down in the dumps....just want to cry and cry......today is 4 days past 3 day transfer....maybe one of my snowbabies has stuck around and the HCG is not yet high enough? maybe they wont implant til today..... I think I'm trying to convince myself.......

Holly - How are you doing hun? Any signs or symptoms? Im considering putting this down to a failed cycle already and just getting on with my life.... off out with the girls to feed the ducks to try and take my mind off it... may even take the dogs for a nice long walk.... wish I could find some PMA.

Sorry for being such a negative person today but Im really struggling and feel like I have no one else to talk too....

Nikki


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Nikki, glad you posted on here, dont be put off just see it as more lovely ladies to make you feel better.  Here is a big hug for you     I must be very hard for for you because you are not just symptom spotting but comparing to last time as well, but different pregnancies with one person can be sooooo different so don't give up hope this early on.  I will be thinking of you and sending you loads of      and hope you PMA improves hun.  Just think what you would say to us and apply that to yourself, our bodies are strange things and your symptoms maybe a day away     xx

have a lovely day with the twins xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Nikki, yr only 4dp3dt? How can you put that down to a failed cycle hunni, they will still be burrowing in. If you keep worrying and don't relax then yr just making it harder for yr self hunni xx your snow babies are only 7 day old and probs not even fully burrowed!  No way there would be enough hcg in yr body yet to make you feel like proper symptoms. Awww Hun it's hard but relax.   try and stay as positive as you can! Xxx          
I am today 10 dp3dt had cramps yesterday and a bit of blood/browny colour. Not slot but scared me! (sorry if tmi) boobs nt sore. Feel sickly this morning nt loads tho! Hope that helps hunni personally I think it's far too early hunni xxxxx
Em - I am mad for doing it early cause I'm passed my self with worry. Goi g to ring clinic first thing in morning! I will probs get wrong too lol. Worth it tho!
You are such a strong person and doing so well with the pma! Try nt to worry nt long now and you have done longer than any of us Hun. Xxxx 
Lucy how are you hunni xx
Angel haven't heard from ya Hun. Hope you are ok? missing ya crack!! Xxx
Lolli-how's you? 
Debbie- when you going away Hun? How you feeling hopefully bit more positive! Xxx
Big hellos to every1 else xx
And nikkiBkeep that chin up hunni and enjoy yr day with ya little bundles of joy! Xxx
Love Danielle xxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Morning danielle im fine thanks, starting to feel really irritated now, just wanna know one way or the other...but not long to wait now, thank god.

Morning ems, these 2weeks plus 3days must seem like forever for u honey  so glad your keeping strong and staying away from poas til OTD, ive decided that im not doing one at all just gonna wait for my beta results as will get them on thursday :s its just too nerve racking and mentally devestating if its neg and I aint prepared for that just yet haha xx

None of the other ladies seem to b on here no more, I hate to think weve lost people just coz this stupid thread merged  ...hope to hear from u soon angelbaby, debbie and lollipops xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Been to toilet and more blood   worried now xxxxx  
Lucy I hope we don't lose them neither xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Thanks Ladies - were would I be without you all - In a nut house probably!! Been close to tears all morning...

Found a couple of links that all show the same thing....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=257417.0

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Basically my little embies would only just be burrowing in now 4dp3dt.....

Last time on my FET I had a pregnyl shot - maybe thats why I had sore boobs and spotting? (the spotting could have been down to the fact I hadn't bled last time between d\r and starting progynova...my lining went thin without a bleed...told you Im strange)

Going to put it down to implantation only taking place now... hopefully get some symptoms over the next 3-4 days?....

Thanks for pulling me back on track...hopefully I can do the same for you lovely ladies xxxx

/links


----------



## smileandbehappy

Danielle I have just been reading your posts xxxx I am so sorry you are having some light bleeding, but surely the estrogen and progesterone supplements do not allow your homones to drop enough for any true bleeding to happen so it can only be implantation? Did you have any bleeding before stopping the meds in your previous cycles? I will be thinking of you all day and hoping it stops so you can relax. I was so happy to hear of your bfp, you deserve to be stress free and enjoy your 9 months.


----------



## Batleybump

Danielle im sure its nothing to worry about honey, the nurse at my clinic said bleeding is normal during 2ww, plus there are loads of women that bleed but still have a healthy pregnancy.

Stay positive, afterall u are one step closer to having a baby then any of us at the current time . Sending      thoughts and a big   your way xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Danielle - I bled with the girls from the day after testing right up to 13 weeks.... sometimes very heavy - I have read lots of stories on here too over the last couple of days where ladies have had bleeding and gone onto have a beautiful healthy baby...

I was told to rest when I was bleeding, dont lie down as this pools the blood and makes it look worse than it is.... but to rest... I did exactly that and it turned out ok.  Bleeding is even more common in twin pregnancies!!!


----------



## skyline33gtst

i hope so Nikki.... Its horrible and scary isnt it?? i did bleed with my last pg.. till i was 12weeks and clotts and everything... but just a bit worried xxxx       
lv danielle 
xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Morning my FF's    missed u all loads  

OMG OMG OMG Danielle congrats hun   I'm gon 1 day and ur PG wow, soo happy 4 u and DH u deserve it so much hun, i wouldnt worry bout the bleedin it happened 2 sum ot my friends, and it all worked out for them    

I waz wit the OUT-LAWS yesterday, sorry, the in-laws   so waznt able to post  
I have a major hang over headache witout actually drinkin   dont know if its the meds or my mother in law that caused it  
Lucy hope u and ur mum are doin well  hun, think ur very strong waitin for bloods and not doin hpt   I dont tink ill be that strong  
Em how u doin hun?  
Lolli how r u babes ?  
Debbie I wudnt worry, sounds like still to early hun    
  
Special hello to our new friends    
Hope we only get BFP on this thread


----------



## Holly82

Hiya everyone  

Nikki- Sorry to hear you had lost some of your   sending you lots and lots!!   I had abit of a cry yesterday think i am over-reaccting to everything at the mo, and like you i have no symptoms although i do have abit of cramp, but no sore boobs or anything like that, i do think it would be to early yet but maybe that is just  me wishful thinking! I cant beleive we are only 4dp3dt it really feels like forever already. Hope you have a lovelt time at the park and are feeling better, we will all get through this together! x x

Em-you are so good to have gotton this far i think i would have tested early, but you only have 4 more sleeps to go? you have got through the worst of it now   I cant wait to hear all the BFP news this week  . x

Danielle- I think some blood must just be normal so try not to worry!   x

Lucy- Good luck for your OTD x 

Angelbaby- I have also had a headache yesterday and also this morning! i think it is the cyclogest x

Jaded- How are you?   x

AFM-My period would usually be due today and i have a little cramp is this normal? x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi holly, it is natural to get cramps at the time you due as yr body is used to that time of ge mth and you could also get a lil bleed! But nothing to worry about hunni. X but it is difficult as you ended up climbing the Walls and thinking he worse of the situation xxx 
I hope you are right Hun that this is normal. Nothing there at mo but scared to go to toilet lol x 
Fingers crossed no more for today xx 
Angel. I was totally shocked Hun. Thank you for yr kind words Hun! 
Hopefully now loads more BFPs to follow! 
Love always 
Danielle 
Xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Danielle - How you feeling now hun? Has the beeld stopped\slowed now? 

How is everyone else enjoying their Sunday?

Im just cooking some Sunday lunch to try and take me away from the laptop...I am a law unto myself.... 

Love to all

Nikki


----------



## skyline33gtst

Still bleeding but brown and only when wiping xx 
Thanks Hun xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Nikki you ok hun, are you feeling any better? Hope so Hun. Defo too early to feel anything at mo hunni. Xxx 
How's every1 else? Xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

Danielle- sure that brown is old blood so try not to worry to much about that, i know easier said than done. sure you will be fine, call clinic tomorrow and chat with them   xx

Lucy - how you doing today, i agree it is getting really hard now the closer it gets hope your PMA doing ok and dont blame you for not doing HPT it is just so scary but hopefully worth it     xx

Nikki - Hiya glad you feeling about better and sure your symptoms are going to be coming any day now    a roast dinner sounds fab to me wish i could sense smell through PC mouth would be watering away right now xx

Holly - Hope you feeling ok today a cry is totally understandable at the mo and sure your sypmtoms are only days away fingers crossed xxxx

Angelbaby, hiya hun hope you feeling ok and having a in law free day today xx

AFM - well not a great day today PMA has taken a battering and feeling a bit low, just getting  more scared the nearer it gets to OTD.  Feel queasy sometimes but goes when i eat but sure this is nerves kicking in now.  hate this part but i am not ready for a BFN yet not prepared for that at all.

sorry really not myself today at all will be glad to get to work to take mind off it xx


----------



## jaded

hi ladies, been really busy this weekend visiting our dads, and felt abit rough when we got home today from my parents that i went to bed for a nap, first time sice 2 & 3 days after transfer,

thanks to everyone on the boob subject, think now i am just stressing as OTD is getting near!

Em - no i have no more frosties left, used all 6 to get my 2 blasts.

Nikki -   to you hope you are now ok, i know its hard but try to relax.

holly - hows you?


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi ems hun.... you are entitled to have a down day hun, but pick yr self up and shake yourself down and you will be pack to the pma em we all love and know!
fingers crossed you will all get BFP!! its all looking good xxxx       
how do you feel nikki? batey lolli angel?? and every1 else
lv danielle xxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi Em

Sorry to hear you are not feeling so good today    .  I know your nerves will be kicking in now, and thats totally understandable you have been on the longest 2ww ever lol i'm also looking forward to going back to work to take my mind off it, as its all i'm thinking about! its not long till your OT now, you'll get through these next few days and get your BFP  , take care   x

Nikki- How are you? x

AFM-Arrrggg headache, please go away


----------



## Holly82

Jaded- I'm feeling ok! but have had a headache most of the day  . When is your OTD again Fri? i'm glad you have had a nice weekend. How is your PMA?  I'm constantly checking for some kind of sign, but i've had nothing!   x

Danielle- Anymore bleed? x


----------



## jaded

hi holly yes its fri, and im climbing the walls just want it here now and to know, but also too scared at the thought of testing in case its a no, have no more frozen to fall back on
and i too am always over analizling for possible signs, but have had none too !


----------



## angelbaby2010

Evening all   

Lolli-u enjoy ur weekend hun ?
Em-u cant have pma 100% of the time wen ur goin tru so much    hope u feel better 2mrw    
Danielle-how r u now babes?  
Lucy- how u doin hun
Holly- I've had a headache all day too, hope ur feelin better now  our otd is the same day too, r u tempted to testin early? 
Nikki-hope u enjoyed ur din din hun  
Smile-how r u? 

Hey jaded   I'm nervous too hun, we only had 1 embie for transfer so none left either, nearly bought test 2day  dont know wat im gona do , wat bout u babes?
   for all testing or ET this week, and everyone who is stressin bout otd or poas


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi all, nothing there at min xx    will speak to clinic first thng. They will tell me off. They told me nt to test early bf like every time I have. So tuff!! X 
Hope all is feeling ok! X 
Headaches are a gd sign, but can be off drugs. Seemingly it's a hormone surge   xx
Angel - I am totally addicted to poas! I can't helP it. I hide them dh goes crazy! Lol 
Em hope yr feelin better. X
Nt lOng now xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hello all

Sorry have not been on here much.  I had my MIL's birthday party yesterday and took most of the day.  The nurse from my clinic is friends with my MIL so she was there so it was a good chance to talk to her about things a bit when she was a bit boozed up so she dropped a bit of her usual professionalism!!  Did not tell her that I tested early tho lol.

We have been packing for the holiday today and ready to go on Friday.  I will have to do a mad dash to the clinic to get my bloods done on Friday morning and then they will hopefully phone through with the results before I get to Gatwick (I will poas again before that I'm not completely mad!!)

Danielle, hope you are ok love.  Try not to worry the girls are right that it is all normal.
Lucy hun how is your Mum doing?
Angel hope you are doing well.
Em sorry to hear you are having a down day, I'm sure you will be brighter tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hiya all, 
Just a quick 1 to say GL to all for tomorrow!! 
Hope you feel better tomorrow em x
speak tomorrow 
night night 
lv danielle


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey all how are we all doing??

Lucy my sweets missed you today hope you been having a lovely time whatever you been doing and your mum is doing well in her recovery   xx

jaded - sounds like me and you are feeling the same at the mo with test days so close, I am also so scared of doing the HTP as cant face a BFN - lets be strong and believe we can get the BFP's we so desperately want     xx

Holly - thanks hun, I am feeling a bit better now went to some friends tonight and just had chats and a laugh so took my mind off it.  i think you will better at work it makes the day go far faster without every min thinking about this.  Hope you have a good day hun and lots of PMA to you     xx

debbie - you sound like a very busy little bee at the mo, but dont have given up all hope i am praying you still get you lovely BFP surprise     xx

Danielle - haha wonder what nurses will say to you tomorrow!!! but who cares bet they would do the same as you, glad your spotting has stopped and sure you will feel better when they have confirmed things for you xx

AFM - feeling a bit better now just need to accept that i am gonna know one way or another in a few days time and be prepared to accept what happens either way.  cant help that my hopes are up as symptoms seem really positive so its really messing with my head, but then this is a mega rollercoaster of a journey!!! xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi Ems, sorry not been on much today, my mum came home today so have been busy settling her in and making her comfy then had to spend all evening at in-laws seein as its fathers day...boring lol. I keep praying everyday for a miracle and so hope I get a bfp, sorry you have felt down today, keep thinking good thoughts, and I hope you get the result you want on thursday. Big     to u from me xxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Lucy, nice to hear from you, you must be so pleased that your mum is home and settled must be a relief knowing that is was all a success.  I am feeling a bit more like me now (dont like that miserable person!!) but still really scared of doing test on thurs at least me and DH have 2 days off work thurs/fri, we are meant to be at a wedding in Guildford on friday but will decide thurs dependant on result, hopefully i will be going and be very happy indeed      Lets hope its a good week for BFP hope you feeling ok at the mo and the PMA is high      xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi Lucy! How is yr mam? HoPe she's well. How you feeling today? Any symptoms! Em so pleased yr back to yr happy self and got yr pma back xxx     
Angel - how are you hun? Debbie- where you going? Lolli how you? Jessicat- haven't heard from you in a while?? And smile?? How are you? Xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Daneielle off to Greece for two weeks.  We got a last minute deal but still £400 if it is a BFP gone - still hope it is tho obviously.  It is a drop in the ocean compared to the next fresh cycle!


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Em I got married very near guildford!  Lovely part of the world x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Fingers crossed Debbie yr throwing £400 away hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi all hope we all had a nice evening and feeling positive today  xx

Me and DH had a long chat last night and we r going to do the hpt the hospital gave us tomorrow morning before we go to work and before my beta test, seein as that is our official OTD, at least this way we will have a rough idea before our results come back thursday ...am so nervous about tomorrow, dont think ill sleep to well xxx


----------



## lollipops

Bately - will be thinking of you tomorrow morning and   you get a bfp  

Hope everyone else is coping with the madness of the 2ww. Hope to see lots of BFP's soon!


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning my lovely ladies, 

Lucy you are very brave I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow morning and cant tell you how much i want to see a lovely BFP from you         xx

AFM - still dont feel quite myself today am really not looking forward to thursday just cant get my head round a BFN at all and worries i aint going to deal with it very well (guess i got to crack sometimes) am really trying to be normal at work and have lots of PMA but am struggling  

Em xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Morning lollipops nice to hear from u hope ya doing ok honey, thank u for your kind positive words, dont feel to hopeful myself as have had no symptoms over last few days and dont feel pregnant at all  xxx

Ems my sweet u cant be strong willed all the time honey and its understandable as u come closer to OTD that you will start to feel low, its our life and feelings in the hands of a bloody poas! I hate it  I am sending you positive thoughts and hope your day gets better xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Thanks Lucy, just nipped to toilet for a cry ...where has my PMA gone i just cant find it   xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Morning Ladies   hope its a good for all  

Lucy - glad ur mum is settlin back in, hope u see a great big BFP 2mrw    

Em - we need a good   sumtimes hun, it keeps us goin wen we let it out  

Debbie - really hope u miss ur holliday, in a good way hun, BFP    

Lolli - wat u up to hun? 

Danielle - how r u today hun?  

Hope everyone has a good      day today 

AFM - Bangin headache  , took the day off work so I can rest, REALLY tempted to do a HPT i keep tinkin " i'm 10dp3dt so it has to show on a test" 

I am officially a nut job


----------



## Batleybump

Oh ems stay strong my sweet im sure you will get a big fat BFP, I was crying in the car on way to work, so i know how u feel xx youve done so well and been so supportive for us all, I dont really know what to say as I feel so low mysef but sending u lots of hugs and positive vibes xxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey 

angelbaby- How you doing hunni, I guess its the nasty drugs giving you a nasty headache   hope it goes away soon.  When is your test day are you same as me 23rd??  I am now 14dp3dt but just cant bring myself to test early not prepared for result I may get.  I wish you loads of luck hun     hope we will be celebrating together    xx

Lucy - oh hunni this is getting really hard now isnt it i feel a bit better now just got big hug from lady at work. so here is a really big cuddle from me             xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey Em ,

My otd is the 27th, had et 10th , I feel 23rd is gonna be lucky so mite test then   , Im gonna be lonely if I dont   , all u guys will have ur bfp and ill have 2 wait 4 extra days   so i mite  test wit u


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Angelbaby

yes forgot you were given 17 days as well werent you, I dont blame you for testing early I would do now if I wasnt such a wimp, but have thurs/fri off work so if i am gonna be an emotional wreck would rather it be then.  Good luck hun hope your little ones are nestled nicely xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hello my lovelies


Sorry to hear that the levels of PMA have nose dived today  

Lucy I hate it when I cry on the way to work,  doesn't happen often thankfully but really feel for you Hun.  

Angel good idea taking time off work if you are feeling rough.  Important to take things easy and a headache can be really awful.

Em sorry you are feeling blue too, Mondays are hard enough without all the added stress that we are going through.  

Lolli how are you love?

AFM don't work on Mondays so no weeping at work for me today.  Am thoroughly concentrating on my holiday.  Even if there is a miracle and we waste the money it will have been worth it to provide a great distration from what is going on.  Not planning to test again until Thursday with you guys and have no symptoms.

Hope this afternoon brings more PMA xxx.


----------



## jessicatcornish

Come on ladies......pull the   from somewhere.....even if you have to steal it!! Most of you are almost there...almost at the finishing line. I know its scary as hell...but we will all get through this and have amazing   

Sorry i haven't been on for a while. Not had much time (or privacy) near a computer. 

I'm enjoying being PUPO, feel really positive!   

Lucy - i wish you the best of luck for tomorrow. You truly deserve a BFP ...can't wait to hear x 

I haven't got long.....so just going to leave all of you with loads of     .


----------



## Holly82

Hiya 

Looks like we are all feeling the same today   apart from jessi, glad to hear your feeling positive x

I still have no symptoms!! was hopeing for just a small sign but nowt.  

Lucy- lots and lots of luck for testing tommorrow  . Hope you are the start of all the BFP's on this thread x

Em- I  you get your BFP  x

Debbie- Its good that you have something else to concentrate on, but i also hope you that wont be going on this hol as hope you get your BFP x

I may test early on the sat 25th but i'll have to see how i feel on the day because i dont know if i will dare to when it comes to it. 

Sending everyone loads of       and   x

Jessi when is your OTD?

Nikki- Where are you? Hope you are ok x x


----------



## jaded

hi,
glad im not the only one lacking  

glad i took time off from the supermarket i work for, taken as holiday. but gald i have my job at home to do lots to do ! !
although i will stop that if i get the result we all are after.

i still have no symtoms either,  hubby says most women dont this early on but lots of you have had 1 sign  in the least, but nowt for me. worrying ! !


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey holly....OTD is on the 1st July

Big   for everyone


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi all, 

Em - it is natural to become nervous hunni, but i believe that there will be a big BFP at the end of this for you hunni       
Lucy - lots and lots and lots and lots of luck       and again i pray a big BFP coming yr way too hunni, 
Angel - i dont blame you for staying off hun, i work from home so i am fortunate but if ya can sit with yr feet up and chill i would.. x
Jessicat-It has flown bye the 2ww for you i think nt long till 1st july! ooooo      too you too hun...
Lolli - hows you holding up hun?xx
debbie-you feeling positive today? xx
Big massive hellos to every1 else.
Afm - Sleep pattern terrible, but shattered now, rang clinic saidf nothing can be confirmed till beta on thurs 23rd but said welldone! and thats about it xxx 
Bug hugs to all   
lv danielle 
xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all,

I tested early and got BFN   I know i shudnt hav, i just couldnt resist  
Im not hodin out much hope for bfp on the 27th but will test again on 23rd  

Feelin a bit sh/t now   i really dont recommend testin early coz u r more confused and  mixed up  than b4 u tested 

Hope everone else is doin fine


----------



## Batleybump

Evening all, what a stressful day am glad thats over!  

Ems - hope u managed to pick yourself up today honey, one day gone three to go xx hope u have a lovely relaxing evening with lots of love and cuddles from ya DH  xxx

Angelbaby - I bet u feel rubbish but dont get too despondent you have tested earlier then what your clinic recommended and some people dont get bfp's til their actual OTD, stay strong xxx

Danielle - hows u feeling today, hope that bubba is growing nice and strong inside  xx

Debbie - how u feeling today honey, it must be good to know that your either gonna have a healthy positive or a lovely holiday by the end of the week, though hope its a lovely bfp xxx

Jess - glad your feeling positive today, hope them embies are settling in nicely xxx

Im still feeling a bit low just not hopeful for tomorrow, its just a feeling I have inside, hope im proven wrong!  xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Angel - hi hun, loads of people dont get BFPs till OTD like Lucy said, due to when implatation occurs, and that can take upto 9days after transfer thats why they say to wait so long hun... Dont be too dishearted hun, still early days test Fri when you are ment to hunni...
My first pg didnt show up till ment to and i tested constant hunni.. hope that helps xxx

Lucy- big huge      cibes sent your way      I hope your proven wrong hun xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Thanks danielle and lucy 
Feel a bit better now    the funny thing is i actually feel pregnant  sounds wierd but after i tested I kinda knew it waz wrong  hope im not just wishfull thinking, coz I dont think I am wishful tinkin    

Lucy i truly believe u will hav a BFP 2mrw hun     

Hi everyone


----------



## skyline33gtst

angel-do no more  wait till OTD!! Naughty you lol
xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Ladies,

Lucy - my lovely ff, I really feel for you and know how it feels for that PMA that has been so strong to disappear but I have a really good feeling for you and cant tell you how much i wanna see your bfp news on here tomorrow, you deserve it so much and you will make me smile all day long.  Massive hugs and hope you get some sleep tongiht           xxxxx

angelbaby - Hi hun you are naughty and have convinced me not to test early, it is far to early to tell so dont let your head get to messed up your lovely bfp may only be days away and i sincerely hope that it is     xx

jaded- hiya hunni, dont worry about no symptoms some people just dont, i do have symptoms and am now worrying that i have got my hopes up only to be disappointment so think you would worry either way.  Not long for us now, lots of      coming your way   xxx

Nikki - hope your ok dont go quiet we are all here for you my lovely, any signs yet?? xxxx

Holly - sorry you not feeling the PMA either today lets hope tomorrow is far better     dont test too early just see how it has messed angelbaby head up, know its hard but OTd will come and sure you will be happy lady when it does     xx

Jess- you enjoy it girl and make the most of the that amazing feeling I really hope it lasts for you til OTD sure that PMA can do wonders xxx

Danielle - hope you have stopped spotting now and hope that the clinic confirm all is ok for you very soon xxx

AFM - well feeling so much better now than i did earlier, had some brown spotting (sorry for TMI) but i do know that doesn't really tell me anything, i really want to think it has worked but defense mechanism is kicking in and trying to prepare myself for a BFN.  Had a bit of relief from thinking about myself today as my sis gave my mum mild concussion after smacking boot of car on her head (accident of course) so mum ended up in casualty, can laugh now we know she is ok, so i am working from my mums tomorrow as she is not meant to be left alone for 24 hrs!!! 

lots of baby dust to all (espec Lucy for 2moro)   xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Angel it is a good sign that you 'feel' pg.  It's more than I do!  When I was pg before I also just knew.....not long now hun and it is still too early to test......be strong with me lol.

Lucy will be thinking of you tomorrow morning, PMA  

Hope everyone else is ok,  sorry no time tonight!

xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey Em  Hope ur mum is ok   glad ur   is back hun  

Bin on google 4 the last 3 hours   gettin AF like cramps and gurgleing in my lower stomach which i tink im readin way 2 much into    ....has any1 had this

Hi debbie   temptation waz way 2 much   NOT doin dat again  , how r u hun 


Dannielle i promise i wont test till 23rd   if i can   i need a good kick   hope u ok hun

Lucy i wish u all the luck in the world 4 2mrw babes        

Hi to all, hope u r all well


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi all, 
Em - I have wet myself laughing  hope yr mam is ok tho! Xx keep up pma xx 
Lucy- best of luck with that BFP! Xx

Angel- I had cramps yesterday or day before. I have done a diary under fet treatments look for my name. All symptoms to date in there had cramps and spotting boobs still nt sore. Tingly If I'm lucky! I feel pg tho like a full feeling. Have a look hun xxx

Nikki-how you feeling? More pma? Xx 

Hope every1 else ok xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

The gurglin and af like cramps were infact trapped gas   did not realise till doubled over on floor cryin in pain, dh ran in picked me up by the waist and released wat waz trapped   then proceeded to run out shoutin how disgusting it is for a woman to fart    

REALLY has cheered me up

sorry for TMI but thought i'd giv yez a laugh    

Sleep well all my FF's , 
maggie


----------



## Em Mac17

hahahahaha       love it that has made my day angelbaby xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hahahahahahaha! Nice 1  x


----------



## Batleybump

Hi all just to say me and DH done out hpt this morning..sorry to say but its a bfn, no faint 2nd line, just one big fat control line  still going for my beta and clinic told me to re-test in 2days but not sure ill bother looking at that horrible poas stick this morning, dont think I can bear it no more. This is so so hard think im gonna have rest from all this baby talk I cant let it be in my head 24/7 I just want to feel happy 

Good luck to rest of you and hope u all get what you deserve!  xxxxxcxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh Lucy my lovely, I am so so so sorry chick, this is such a cruel and emotional process my heart goes out to you and your DH       . I cant blame you for wanting a break from it all, this has consumed my life for 3 years and I hate that and sometimes a break to do nice things to look forward to is essential to no lose the plot entirely.  I wish you all the luck in the future and i still believe you will get there      . You have my email if you want to keep in touch.

Lots of love and hugs your ff Em xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Thank you ems, thats the best thing about all you ladies u totally understand how I feel and there is no way I would of been able to stay so positive without you all especially you emma!  now we just need to see your bfp on here then that will make me happy  you are all such amazing people you put my friends to shame lol xx

Thinking of you all and sending positive thoughts for thursday xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Lucy, 

I know what you mean about other friends but they really have no idea how hard this really is and unless you have been through something you cant empathise, that what makes all us ff so great.  You have been a rock to me too and I really cant wait for the day you get your BFP     . loads of love     xx


----------



## lollipops

Bately - I'm so sorry. It's so hard isn't it. I know how your feeling right now and it sucks! Wish I could give u a big hug! You'll get there chic, I know it may not seem like it now but you will get your bfp. Don't loose hope in it. Take some time out and support one and other. Thinking of you both


----------



## skyline33gtst

I am so sorry Lucy xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Lucy hun   so sorry u got bfn, but its not til its over and that wont be till 23rd so stay strong hun 

   so hard for u and dh to get BFP if not now then very very soon


----------



## Batleybump

Thanks ladies for your kind words, I kind of feel ok today considering, I have had such an awful upbringing with a violent father and my mum nearlly dying from a brain hemorrage when I was 7, and over 9 deaths in our family, that I have learnt to deal with bad things happening in my life.

Angelbaby im afraid it is all over honey, I cant hold on to false hope it just makes it worse, I have stopped my meds today when I spoke to my clinic they said the test they gave me was a 25miu, same as the first response tests and that 14 days from eggs fertilised is enough time for hcg to b present and they told me there is no reason to test anymore and to stop all meds 

Am gonna concentrate on my holiday in september and my birthday next month need something to look forward too  xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Lucy you are an amazingly strong person and have gone through more than anyone deserves to in your life.  I guess the only thing I can say is that the relationship you have with your amazing sounding DH must be so strong and you have your amazing mum and sisters too that when your little bundle does arrive (and i believe it will happen for you) it will have the strongest mummy in the world with a loving family.  

Take some time for you and your Dh to enjoy each other and the life you have now     xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi ems, yeah I think thats what we will do, I mean weve only been married 18months, and that while time has been either consumed of wedding plans or baby plans, need to spend time enjoying our life, if even for a few months, our frozen ice babies aint going nowhere  xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

That sounds like a very good idea you need to focus on you and rather than getting consumed by the negatives just enjoy what is good in your life.  I wish you all the luck in the world chick   xxxxxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Lucy you are one of the strongest people that i have ever had the pleasure to talk to and get to know(even if its through a computer screen   ) I know u and ur DH will have the family that u want soon     

Until then enjoy the lie -ins, lazy weekends, ALCOHOL mmmmm, and walkin round the house naked , maybe thats just me       jokin ( or am I)


----------



## Batleybump

Haha angelbaby - walking around naked...mmm....DH would love that lol 

How is everyone feeling today, hope your all feeling positive for thursday, not long now ...dint want my bad news to bring this thread down .... So am sending lots of     vibes for all u yummy mummys to be  xxxxx

God its weird how better I feel now I know, its like the waiting and not knowing one way or the other really gets me down, feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders  xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Thats is a really good way of looking at it Lucy the waiting is an awful part but i am still being stubborn and waiting til thurs, at least that way I can have a day under covers with DH if we dont get the result we want. Started to have more brown discharge today (sorry for TMI) which is same as i get when AF is coming so not sure how much hope i have left but will know soon enough.

love to all xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Theres still hope left for u honey, be strong, that dischage could be anything, keep positive!  xxx under the covers wth DH mmm think thats whati I will b doing when I get home haha xxx (my dh that is not yours lol)!! Xxxxx


----------



## jaded

hi, lots i need to read but thought i would just check in, sorry to the BFN's,   to you all.

could get on here earlier as mouse would not work, then hours later after throwing across the room twice, i thought i would change the battery, and my word it worked lol  
obviously not thinking straight.

whose OTD are coming up?


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Jaded

How you feeling hunni, iam just day before you less than 48 hours to go!!! That made me laugh about the mouse maybe it is early PG brain lets hope     I wish you all the best for fri xxx


----------



## jaded

Hi em
all the best to you too   
  for you

you havent tested early then? 
i dont think i have have the courage to test on friday, cant bear a BFN. last hope for me if it dont work thats it
   please work


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey all

Lucy - hahaha      just read you message about under the covers made me chuckle xx

Jaded- i know how you feel about be scared to test thats why i have not tested early to wimpy to.  I really hope you get what your heart desires hun will have all crossed for you     xx


----------



## Victoriag

Hey ladies 

Ice not posted on here for a while but I'm still catching up and making sure your all ok?

Lucy I didn't want to read and run but saw your post and wanted to say how sorry I am that you didn't get the result you deserve xx. Good things happen to those that wait that's what I'm trying to believe anyway xx

Take a break and enjoy it, it will do you wonders xxx

Good luck with everything xxxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi 

Lucy really sorry to read your news   hope you enjoy your time out and that your next cycle you get your BFP!! x

How early is to early to test? I am 6dp3dt x


----------



## Batleybump

Thanks holly...6dp3dt is TOO EARLY TO TEST! Lol them embies may not have even implanted yet, and even once they have it takes 4days to show in ya urine, and thats a minimum  be patient  hope ya get your bfp 

Evening ladies, hope u all had a good day! Had a call from my clinic today so say sorry about my bfn, which was nice. I also asked them if I could have some bloodtests done to see why my embies are not implanting, and she is going to ask the doctor but said that shouldnt b a problem, as some people take steroids if there immune system is strong, this stops it from attacking the embryos, which mine might b doing. She also said I must continue my meds til my blood beta test results comes back, that clinic change their mind like the wind! Lol xxx


----------



## smileandbehappy

I have been stalking all your posts and just wanted to say so so sorry Batley about your result. I know how awful it is having had failed cycles. the reason I am posting is because I just read what you said about the steroids. I worried about this and my clinic have let me try them for this cycle without any tests. I will let you know in 2 days whether they worked xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Thanks smile, good luck for thursday  xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Lucy babe I am so disappointed for you and think a break sounds like a good idea.  I am lucky that I have my holiday straight away and plan to really enjoy DH as I am sad that we have also just focused on ttc for all of our marriage.  Am going to enjoy lots of wine and bad things xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been AWOL....full of a bad cold and drove north on Monday AM for the week visiting family.

Batley - Sorry to here your news, this journey is horrid....   

Holly - Stay away from the peesticks!!     - Do not test early...... the earliest we could test would be 11dp3dt and even then it could still be incorrect. 

Em - Your embies were exactly the same as mine when I got pregnant with the twins, a 7 & 8 cell. I tested 14 days past a 3 day transfer got my positive and then started with brown and bleeding the day after 15 days..... you could be experiencing the same as I did and I bled til 13 weeks....       Your OTD has been 17 days and your 15 days today?!! Bleeding with twins is very common!!

Jaded - You will find the courage to test... we are very strong women to go through this and whatever happens we always manage to find some hidden strength....     you get your BFP.

Danielle - How you doing hun? been thinking about you. Hope everything has settled down now.

Angelbaby - Did you mention ALCOHOL!!! I have already said if my test is negative next Wednesday my DP will find me hiding at the bottom of a very big bottle of wine - (or 2,3) - How you feeling?

Hi to everyone else.....

AFM....still not feeling very positive, no real symptoms. Slightly sore boobs, not to touch or anything just aware that they are tender     Probably the constant prodding!!! Felt a bit sick the last couple of evenings but thats probably down to my cold, got no AF pains or any twinges or anything..... hoping to get the stitcch type feeling below my belly button sometime on day 8\9....      - Definately will not be testing early tho!!

Love 

Nikki


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi all, 

Lucy - how you doing Hun? Hope you are ok. Hopefullymight give you steroids it might make you feel better when next tx comes round x how's yr mam? X
Em- how you Hun? Any feelings yet! Only nearly 1 day left fingers crossed for the BFP! 
Lolli- how's you? 
Debbie- you feeling ok hunni. Xx 
Smile - I was thinking about you today! I thought it was yr otd! You at qe? Are you having bloods? 
Nikki- you are so intouch with yr body by the sounds of things Hun. Fingers crossed them sick feelings are good! I started feeling sickly about 6 day after transfer xx they say not all pregnancys are the same! Fingers crossed you get the result Hun! Funnily enough I was thinking bout you today too x 
Angel- how's you? Hope yr staying away from the poas or I might have to bash you!   lol xx

Afm- really bad back been to docs and said it's siatica! Can't wait to get things confirmed! 

Love to all 
Danielle 
Xxx


----------



## Holly82

Hiya  

Nikki- Your back   I've missed you. Did you have a nice time with your family? Still no symptoms for me either, although a few twinges now and again but certain that is down to the cyclogest. I'm just not feeling positive at all   I have bought a first response (i have two as it is buy one get one free in boots) pregnancy test which i was going to take on sun but now i am not sure as you and lucy say it may be to early x 

I was back at work today which took my mind off everything for a short while, but soon as i finished work at 4pm i have made up for it. 

Smile- Good luck for Thur, i   the steriods have worked and you get your BFP x 

Lucy & Debbie- Enjoy time with your dh's, sometimes i feel as if i have abandoned my dp because ot tx etc i certainly dont feel like i am as much fun as i used to be! Its hard to be normal when i want this so much x

Victoria- How are you?   x

Em- How are you feeling? Not long before your test now. I hope Nikki is right and you have twinnies on board. x

Jaded- Are you testing Friday?   x


----------



## Holly82

Hiya Danielle 

Sorry to hear you have siatica! Must be painful   . How you feeling part from that? What day do you get your pregnancy confirmed? Are you from the North East? Soz for the 100 questions lol x


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey ladies, 

Loads has happened since i was last on here, and i'm sure that was only yesterday! 

Lucy.....i am completely in awe of your strength in dealing with the BFN.   

I want to wish you all loads of     for the OTD's this week.   You are all in my thoughts! And prayers.   

I can't onto FF much at the moment which is really frustrating, but i always make sure i catch up with everyone's news, even if i don't have time to post much. 

Big love xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi holly, 

yeah hun fine apart from that.. pg getting confirmed 23rd feel much better then, i am from Birtley hun had tx a QE Gateshead... You??
love danielle


----------



## Holly82

Danielle

Not sure where Birtley is! Lol but i'm from Sunderland and having treatment at CFL. Bet you cant wait for the 23rd x


----------



## skyline33gtst

hia hun, 
Yr not far from me! lol... where abouts in Sunderland?? My sis in law just had tx at cfl what do you think of them?
Nt far from Washington bout 5 mins hun xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

danielle - sure you will feel better on thurs then you can start to get on with enjoying your PG xxx

Nikki - nice to hear from hun, thanks for all info i really really hope i am the same as you were with twins would be on cloud 9!!! I really hope you find your PMA      as your body may not react the same second time round but it must be driving you mad comparing.  I wish you all the luck in the world    xxx

Holly - please dont test early hunni it will just mess with your head even more (so hide those HPT's!!!)  keep up the PMA and i will be keeping all crossed for you     xx

Jess- hey you hope you still feeling really positive keep it up xxx

smile - good luck in thurs so same day as me lets hope we are both very happy ladies      xx

AFM - well the last couple of days i get this funny feeling in my stomach, like i cant decide if i feel queasy or hungry, so keep eating and that helps ( i guess this could just be nerves).  cant believe i will know in 36 hours just want it over now hate the 2ww this time xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Evenin all  

Danielle - dont worry got enough af a fright to try again   how r u hun?

Lucy how u feelin 2day hun? 

Em cant wait to hear bout ur BFP    

Jess, lolli,smile,nicki and holli how r u all doin? 

afm- still gettin af like cramps, (.)(.) feel like watermellons   really sore, PMA REALLY GON DOWN HILL,  poas early worst ting I ever did


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh angel sorry to hear that you are feeling so low but your early test really does mean nothing, but the sore watermelons may be a really good sign     try to keep your chin up hun when is your OTD?? xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi Em, OTD 27th, but wanna test 23rd as clinic gave 17 days, but nearly all test in 14 days   I know Iknow u wud tink I wud have learned from the first 1 , but I hav a really strong feelin bout it   cant explain it     

U nervous hun?


----------



## Em Mac17

oh i am so nervous thats why i cant test early and im 15dp3dt today just scared of bursting my bubble xxx

i hope you are right and you get a lovely bfp     xxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hope we all get BFP hun      God knows we all deserve it


----------



## smile 26

hi ladies good news at care went monday for womb lining scan and all is as it should be at last yeyyyyy!!!!!!!! so after 2 abandoned cycles due 2 poor response we are booked in for et on tuesday have to ring the clinic on monday to get atime for theatre so fingers and toes crossed our only snow babies survives the thaw and will be home to roost for the nxt 9 months!!! so lots of   &   needed cant wait excited but also nervous at the same time eeeekkkk taken so long to get here after the deverstating time i had last year so heres to 2011 being the year to change my life xox


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Great news smile, not long now until you will be puop.
Angel your symptoms sound spot on, not too long to wait now until the proper test!  Same for you em, quesy is good  

Xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies, 

Lucy- how you feeling today hun hope you and DH and keep each other strong    xx

smile26  - thats great news you must be so pleased will look forward to hearing that you are PUPO    xx

angelbaby - hope your symptoms are a really good sign and your gut instinct is right and you are PG     xx

smileandbehappy - good luck tomorrow how are you feeling i am pretty scared to be honest dont really want to poas but got to be done lets hope we get the result we want    xx

AFM -well feel queasy again today but sure this is just nerves I just want to know now but then i dont feel all over the place, just roll on tomorrow morning and then we can deal with whatever happens xx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Hi Em, I am just the same as you! I have spent the last week knowing I have loads of symptoms but using all my energy explaining them away and trying to prepare myself for the worst! Last night I felt really positive...I have the strangest feelings in my tummy and feel really sickly at nights, but then I wake up in the morning and start crying because I think i am heading for a fall. It's like you allow yourself to live the fantasy for a while, then you drag yourself back to reality and imagine the worst...it is torture! My cramping pains are worse in the night so i wake up and tell myself af is coming. I am tempted to test later on today as I can't take much more of this, but hubbie is at work from 2-midnight, so I dont know if I could cope with a bfn by myself?! Are you having some different symptoms too? xxxxxx Is anyone else testing today? xxxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hiya

I have had sore (.)(.) for quite a few days now, had mild cramping about 4-7 days after ET then that stopped then i have had some brown spotting over the last few days so really dont know what to think.  I want to feel positive but am scared that i am heading for a fall so know exactly how you feel.  If you have waited this long i would wait to do it with your DH dont be on your own, you can last a few more hours.  Really can see me being up at silly o'clock in the morning to do the test.  i wish you lots of luck and hope we are both announcing bfps tomorrow         xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

smile and ems, thats the way i feel!!!!      
i feel worse on a night than on a day.. xxx
oooo good luck !!!!


----------



## jessicatcornish

Hey ladies, 

PMA taking a bit of a dive today. I had cramping on sunday and all day monday, but nothing yesterday/today. I am 5dp2dt. I'm worried that Sunday/Monday was too early for implanting, and nothing is happening now when implanting meant to be happening. U=oh.....  its already making me go a little bit mad.  

Best of luck to all of you testing tommorrow. Sending you loads of         

Congrats on getting on the scan Smile 26..soon you will be PUPO too xxx 

Big love xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey jess, 

I can understand you worrying hunni and it is hard for the PMA to keep up all the time, but people can get cramping in the days after ET anyway, and not everyone would feel implantation, so i really think we will dissect everything we feel or don't feel no matter what, its all part of the 2ww!!!  I really hope you get your PMA back soon       

big hugs    Em xxx


----------



## jaded

good luck to all those testing in the morning    to you.

I'm friday morning getting really down now, as i have a gut feeling its a no.
last week had the cramps, sickly felling headaches, this 2nd week have had nothing just a slighter fuller felling in my tummy than normal, but am putting it down to the lining.

   for all BFP's


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Jaded, 

I know the feeling am now convinced its a BFN for me tomorrow as now just started with AF type aches so feeling a bit low too.  god this is so hard     loads of luck for Friday hun     xxx


----------



## jaded

i hope we are wrong, but i have this feeling i'm not and hubby has to work fri and has a meeting that is due to go on into the evening, so dreading it.


----------



## smileandbehappy

This is horrible. I have those heavy af type feelings as well   Yesterday and last night I felt a bit more positive but I am losing it now. I keep seeing myself sitting on the bathroom floor crying and then telling myself off for allowing myself to imagine a positive result! I might have to test tonight, maybe an hour before hubbie gets in, and then at least if it is bad, he won't have to see the initial meltdown! xxx Good luck to all. Em, I have a really good feeling about your cycle, I don't know why but I am sure you will get your bfp xxxxxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Smile and em! You will both get the BFPs you Both derseve! xxx good look xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi smileandbehappy, 

I am thinking along the same lines think i am gonna test tonight as well, dont see the point of having another sleepless night when i may as well know especially as i am now 16dp3dt. Good luck what ever you decide to do     xx


----------



## Batleybump

Good luck to everyone testing tonight and tomorrow, will b thinking of u. Hope u all get your lovely bfp's xxx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Oh good luck ems...I hope you do it before me (for selfish reasons!) because when you get your bfp I will be brave enough to test! Hubbie not due in until 1am so I may test around 11:30pm tonight...then again i might be too scared and wait! xxxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Good luck to all!will be checking all night xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Sorry its a BFN for me just spent last half hour in tears     xx


----------



## Batleybump

Ems, im so sorry, I know how u feel honey  its devestating  I know there is nothing I can say to make u feel any better but im thinking of you and am sending u a great big hug xx life is cruel and unfair!x


----------



## Em Mac17

Thanks Lucy, just dont know what to do with myself now feel lost and very very sad    xx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Oh Em I am so so sorry I know how it feels and my heart is with you. Cruel cruel hormones. Look after each other xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

The truth is ems there is nothing u can do, your body is in shock and your heart is now grieving for a baby you thought, hoped and prayed you had, and once again this has all been taken away from u in a matter of minutes. each day will be painful and sadness will b felt inside you but u will move on eventually and each day will get easier, and like u said maybe u have to get through 2 bfns before u get your lucky miracle on the next go xxx love to u and your DH xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Em -      I can only echo what the others have already said....there are no words hun xxx

Smile - Thinking of you  -


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi em, so so sorry hun   x 

Smileandbehappy - gud luck hun x 

Angel- how you flower? Haven't heard from you in a while x

Nikki - hope yr feeling better xx 

Jess - hope your feeling better now xx

Lucy- how's you and ye mam? Xx

Debbie - how's yu? Xx 

Lolli - how you holding up? 

And every1 else who I have missed xxxx 

Danielle 
Xx


----------



## jaded

Em - really sorry, wish there were words i could say to take away your pain,  but im thinking of you  to you.


----------



## Em Mac17

Thanks everyone will pick ourselves up eventually and then try again, and maybe it will be 3rd time lucky xx

Good luck smile and good luck jaded for friday      xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Em have only just logged on and seen your news.  So sorry my love.  I can't add much to what has been said but please don't lose faith in getting your dream one day.

Lucy how are you feeling today?

Smile good luck for you.  Will only be a few hours behind you if you test tonight!  

Xx


----------



## smileandbehappy

I still dont know if I can do it tonight. I feel like my symptoms have all been in my head now  I just want it over but i am scared. I know you ladies know how i feel! x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Oh Em   just read ur post, I am so so sorry hun, I really thought 23rd waz gonna be lucky for u , but I hav NO doubt u will get BFP soon        

How is Everyone?  

Been a long day in work   did the shoppin and got 2 hpt's that I am to scared sh/tless to use   
Why is life so hard for us, wat did we do to deserve it


----------



## skyline33gtst

Angel and smile, (smile can you sent me email again as didnt save properly hun)

I wish you all the luck in the world for the BFP tomorrow/tonight xxxx      
and to every1 else testing gud luck all xxx

lv danielle xxx


----------



## smileandbehappy

I PM'd you sky...hope i did it right! xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi smile you did hunni xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Angel when are you testing Hun? X


----------



## lollipops

Em- oh im so sorry   I know how your feeling right now. it hurts so much. But time does heal


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi Ladies  

debbie my OTD is 27th but gonna test 2mrw coz i'll be 13dp3dt so it shud show on HPT     its drivin us crazy  

Hey lolli where u bin hun? 

how r u danielle?  

  To everyone


----------



## lollipops

Angel - I'm ok Thankyou! Waiting for my next treatment to start but prob won't start again till Aug/Sept.
I am hoping that you get a bfp tomorrow hun!


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi I'm fine hub goodluck xxx hi lolli xx


----------



## Holly82

Em- Really sorry  !! No words, just sending massive   x x x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Angel, here's hoping tomorrow is a good day for us


----------



## angelbaby2010

Thanks Lolli  
Testin early not gonna help me tho, drivin me looney  

Debbie sorry hun 4got u testin 2mrw   , im so selfish tinkin bout myself   sorry


----------



## skyline33gtst

Debbie sorry hub thawt you were Friday xx


----------



## Holly82

Danielle- Sorry didn't get a chance to reply yesterday! CFL, are great iv'e not had any problems at all with them and all the staff are really friendly. Did your friend get a BFP with them? x

Good luck to everyone testing tommorrow!   x

Hope you are ok Em x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi em. She didn't xx


----------



## jessicatcornish

Em.....   

Good luck with everyone testing today....       

I'll be checking in whenever i can. 

Big love xxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Gudluck to all testing today 
Xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi everyone

BFN for me    rang clinic, who gave out to me 4 testin early   , nurse reckons i shud  retest 27th, but 2day is a good indication that it is negative   in work so cant cry yet   

Hope everyone else got BFP  

 For all who didnt


----------



## jessicatcornish

Angel...so sorry honey....     I would just go home. Don't force yourself to put on a brave face at work.


----------



## skyline33gtst

Angel so sorry hun! Xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Angel - i am so sorry hun and know juts how you feel, i really think you should go home and let yourself have time to get your head round it.  massive hugs to you     lets hope we are cycle buddies next time round xxxxxxxx

good luck to smile and debbie thinking of you both, good luck jaded for tomorrow.

Well i am glad i tested last night as have got our head round things better now and sure we will be 3rd time lucky   

love to all and thanks so much for all you wonderful ladies support throughout this    xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

em, Hopefully hunni.. They say good things come to those who wait... xxx 

Angel -  so sorry hunni, get yourself home hun xxx

goodluck to all testing, 

Smile, thinking about you hun xxxxxxxxx

Nikki How you 

And hi every1 else....

Just to let you know been to hospital all confirmed.. BETA 880!! 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Congrats on ya beta danielle...u must have twins with that high number surely!  xxx


----------



## jaded

sorry Angel
 to you

hope your ok Em.

good luck to everyone else testing in the next few days

god i am so nervous now for mine in the morning,   be ok


----------



## skyline33gtst

Good luc jaded for tommorow xxxx 
Lucy - I hope so xx

Nikki - do you know what yr beta was? Xx


----------



## lollipops

Angelbaby- so sorry to read your news    Go home honey and let yourself take it all in. I hope with all hopes that if you retest the result has changed


----------



## angelbaby2010

Tanks Lolli  

I pray to god it changes   but dont tink it will   its funny coz I had a really strong feeiln it had worked, but i suppose its wishful tinkin  

How r u hun? hope u n dh r doin ok now


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi all, 

Hope you all ok, angel I hope you went home to take care of yourself xx

Lucy - how you feeling now hun, have things sunk in and you feeling stronger I hope    xx

danielle - thats great news it gives me hope after all the bfn's you have been through you deserve this so much xx

Jaded - ooh good luck hun  will be watching and waiting and praying tomorrow.     xx

Lolli - how you doing hun xxx

smile - hope your ok hun     xx

AFm - well spoke to hospital today after doing another HPT this morning and confirming the same, so stopped meds now and was told that when AF arrived which by aches I have it wont be long I can phone and request treatment again straight away. At least if I dont get accepted this time should be top of list for next time so not long and i can get back into action!!!

Em xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

angel, fingers crossed it changes for you hun, still 4 days and miricles can happen 
thinkin of you xx  

Hi em - my sis in law recieves tx from nhs and she has 1 period and starts the 1st day of her nxt af! Hopefully straight away hunni, xxxx 

debbie - big day 2morro? gudluckxxx   

lolli-when are yo starting tx hun? xxx

Nikki how are you? x Keeping up PMA? xx


----------



## lollipops

Em -     

Angel -     

It's a cruel journey. I wish it would work for everyone   

But times a great healer , I know its a cheesy cliche but it is true. Somehow you will manage to dust yourselves off and try again. 

I am in the process of changing to a new clinic , I have had to get all my notes sent over from my old clinic to the new one.  I am now waiting for some paper work from the new clinic before booking a consultation, their waiting lists are 6 weeks    so I doubt I'll be starting very soon. But I am prepared to wait as its what I want. I want to give this next shot my all!
Bit of a gross subject but I've been on my period for 10 days now! Jeez, it won't stop! It's not heavy at all & is just brown blood but wish it would go away now! I rang the clinic and the nurse said it can be a side effect from the drugs , she also asked if I was pregnant?! Ermm not much chance of that with my tubes clipped! But she insisted I tested anyway - obvioulsy it was a BFN . How did she think I could get pregnant naturally when I am sterlized?!
I just hope this extra long AF doesn't mess up my other AF's as this will postpone my next treatment.

Anyway sorry to waffle on girls - just having one of those days


----------



## Em Mac17

hey Lolli, 

it sounds like you are getting things organised and I really hope that your new clinic makes you feel raring to go.  I know nurses say some stupid things sometimes and it is frustrating but thats life hey dont worry.  I hope your Af goes away very soon and does play havoc with your cycles so that you get to start right on time with your next course of TX.  I really hope your little ray of sunshine is only round the corner     xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Evening ladies, god this seems like the longest week of my life 

Lolli good news about ya new clinic lets hope you get the results u deserve  xx

Ems, how are you today honey, hope u and DH have been giving each other lots of love and support  yeah I feel better today, once I get my head around stuff I always feel better  just so scared because next time will b our last go as no way we can afford to go privately  but will deal with that bridge if we get to it! Xxxx

Angelbaby keep faith, things can change and miracles do happen  xx

Debbie - how did u get on, did u test today? Xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

We're still holdin on to a little bit of hope      , think if this is bfn were finished tx for a while  were too young 2 feel dis old ( started fertility investigations @me 19yrs old dh 18yrs old ) gonna rest for a while n enjoy ALCOHOL ( responsibly     ) and all de tings these youngsters do nowadays    

Pray we all get wat we want


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Danielle - WOW 880 Beta sounds like it could be twins! - I didnt have my beta done when I was pregnant with the girls so cant say for sure.....my fingers are crossed for you hun.... have you had your scan booked in?

     to all you other ladies that have tested today 

     For tomorrow for you Jaded

Holly - How are you doing? We are now 8dp3dt! not long to go now...any sypmtoms?

Em - Hope your bearing up ok? been thinking of you all day.

Hi to everyone else....

AFM - Still nothing major to report, still feeling a little sickly every now and then, probably my cold. Boobs feel a little different and sore on and off but nothing major... again probably all the prodding!! Over half way in now..... 

Love to all

Nikki


----------



## lollipops

Nikki - hang in there!   

Angel - hoping tomorrow brings you the news you both deserve  If not I'm liking your plan of enjoying your life for a while. I know myself and DH had a good gap between our first icsi cycle & our fet. It was great to just chillax and enjoy the good things in life, mostly a good old fashioned drinky poos when we fancied it! You both need this time together without treatment looming over you like a dark cloud. I know myself & DH will probably give up after this last go,our life with eachother means more to me than this madness. 
As i said I'm truly hoping tomorrow brings you the best news ever.....you wouldn't be the first to get a bfn followed by a bfp the next day. I'll be thinking of you 

Skyline- thats a great blood result. There's some magic happening in your tum that's for sure! X


----------



## jaded

thats great news skyline.

alcohol angel i cant remember what that tastes like LOL! how are you?

em how you doing?

good luck princess debbie

 to all i not mentioned.

me - i am so bricking it for the morning, so scared its will be a no, hubby is confident it wont be, as the problem lies with him, but that dont mean nothing.   it will all be ok and we will have happy news for both sets of parents this weekend.


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi jaded, gl gl gl gl gl gl gl xxxxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Thanks Lolli   but not testin till monday   so we will see wat happens     just lookin at ur signiture, u n dh r round same age as us , dont realize how many people dis is affectin and how young   wats up wit the world   

Jaded     for BFP 2mrw for u and DH , 

Debbie how r u hun?  u test yet?  

Skyline woohoo hun wow beta    

Hows everyone else doin  

OMG sooo sorry, just got my bfn in my head, DONT KNOW WAT IM SAYIN, tanks for the heads up skyline


----------



## skyline33gtst

Angel - I know you mean BFP! Xx 

Gl all testing tommorow. X

Beta fab, but wouldnt comment at unit. I think gd change of twins?! ( hopefully x) 

What you ladies doing tonight xx


----------



## lollipops

Angel - gosh I'm sorry I thought you was testing tomorrow! Mondays along way off hun & so much can change until then!   your still in with a very very good chance!  


Good luck to the testers tomorrow! Thinking of you and   you will get your BFP's.xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Angel sorry to hear your news.  Same for me too am feeling ok about things at the mo and focusing on going on holiday tomorrow - now so glad we took the risk and booked it!

Xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Aww Debbie so sorry hun   really hope u and DH hav a good holliday, u both deserve it hun  

   You both get ur miracle/s


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Thanks angel - you take care of yourself, still hoping you tested too early and it all changes on OTD


----------



## jaded

BFN for me too


----------



## skyline33gtst

Sorry jaded to hear yr news  

Danielle xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Jaded hunny, so sorry to hear that   really wish we all didnt hav to go tru dis sh/t   
Hun I will keep all of u in my prayers   so u get the families u all deserve


----------



## Holly82

Jaded- Big   x x


----------



## Holly82

I tested this morning as i thought my period was coming as i had really bad cramp!! My test came back with a faint positive, does anyone know if this means i may be pregnant? I dont know what to think and my head is all over the place at the mo!

Hope you's are all ok. x x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Soundslike good news to me holly.  Sorry to hear it was a bfn jaded  

Well girls I am going to love you and leave you.  I will have my fingers crossed for all those still to test on their OTD  

Thank you so much for keeping me sane over the past few weeks, I couldn't have done it without you.  Now off to gatwick and onto Greece to regroup ready for the next wave!

Xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The blood result has come back positive...........is tiny bit low but still counted - come on my bean.....
Am in a spin completely.  Supposed to be going to gatwick in 3 hours.  Shaking so much!!!


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh my god I have missed do much, 

debbie - I bet your head is spinning that is fantastic what are gonna do about your hols hun congratulations that is such amazing news     xxx

Jaded - Oh hunni I really feel for you so so sorry     lets lots of hugs in with DH and drink as i have been doing that every night since the BFN.  I wish i could say something to make things better but know i can tonly that i understand completely how you feel.  Loads of love to you xxxxxxxx

Holly - get you girl congrats i believe this means you have got your BFP!!! thats great new hun really pleased for you, fingers crossed that you sail through the next 9 months xxx

angel - I hope that monday brings a fab surprise for you hun      xx

Nikki - thanks for your comment we are doing ok really.  Hope you signs are all good and I hope these days go by quick til your OTD and you get a fab result     xxxx

AFM - well feeling ok now really, going to see bin jovi tonight so that will cheer me up but i actually feel ok think i have been trying to keep DH spirits up as his hopes were really raised this time.  I could hopefully be starting again quite soon so just trying to ficus on next time xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Debbie what it the beta number? I have seen people with as low as 10 and still go to full term, itd depends on whether it doubles in 24hrs, not the actual number, what u gonna do?xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Lucy, 

how are ding chick, you any idea when you going again or are you having a little break? Hope you and Dh and still keeping your chins up.

all my love Em xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Omg debbie. Hahahaha congratulations hunni! Omg I am sonpleased for you! That I absolutely fab news Hun. Haha no holiday for you! X 

Jaded so sorry hunni x 

Love Danielle xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi ems, im doing good thank you honey  my clinic rung me yesterday and asked if I wanted to start again straight away, ie this period, but said no, am gonna do my next transfer the week after we get back from italy, which should b 10th oct 

Have u got your next app yet, do u know when u will start again? Cant believe how many bfn's on this thread, there are just so many people going through this  it makes me so sad xx

How many embies have u got left? Xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Lucy, 

I have got 5 frosties left which I am praying will be the ones that make it into a little bundle of joy.  I dont blame you for waiting til after your hols you will be able to enjoy it all the more if you do and the hopefully be refreshed and ready to go again and at the end of the day you have to enjoy the rest of your life.  

I have spoken to clinic yesterday and I can request treatment again when AF arrives in next few days if i get accepted this time then great will start again in a few weeks, if not it means i should be accepted next month so not long to wait really.  Had a break between fresh cycle in dec and this 1st FET so glad i can just try again so soon, think that its keeping me going.

Going to look after DH now, he is in bed with migraine after a few drinks last night and stress of all this has really taken it out of him. 

xxxx


----------



## Batleybump

That is good news Ems, I so hope you get ya bfp soon  your poor DH, dont think we realise what our partners are feeling through this whole process, as they always seem so strong  make sure you look after yourself  xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

We have had a chat and have decided to still go away.  I would not put myself at risk for anything but this feels like the right thing to do and the clinic would not have done any more blood tests or anything so at least this should take our minds of the worrying.  i have just been out to get 10 pg tests to take!!!  I am scared as have had mc before but got to hang in there and hope  

I hope to come back to more BFPs - Angel I hope my situation has taught you the evils of testing early, my test was negative yesterday xx


----------



## lollipops

Debbie - what a smashing suprise! I Bet it knocked you for 6! You enjoy your holiday & try not to let the peesticks take over! Let us know how you got on when you get bk!  

Jaded - so sorry hun  its pants isn't it, i would use a stronger word but don't want to get into trouble. i know how your feeling & it sucks! As others have suggested, take some time out, get some cuddles & open a bottle of wine. Won't make everything ok but will make it abit better.xxx

Ladies, so sorry to read the bfn's.  its a heartbreaking game with so many UPS & downs. I always wish it could just work for everyone, it seems so unfair. I know its tough now but it will ease. Take time to heal & I hope you all can try again. It has to work for us one day girls


----------



## jaded

Thanks you all lots for your words, only you lot know how am feeling,  
 to you all
Glad hubby found this site for me.

Is there still hope as 2 of you had neg then have had a positive 1 with a blood test. 
is it worth doing a early responce one 
my mum said no pregnancy test showed positive for any or her 5 pregnancy till at least 15 weeks
i Know i am clutching at straws but thats all i have left, 
have to continue with tablets and vaginal cream till sunday am and do another test then with one of the same test the ones the clinic gave me. dont want to stop meds if test arent detecting it.

Or am i just setting myself up for another fall


----------



## angelbaby2010

OMG OMG OMG   Debbie my God I am sooooooo soooooooo happ y for u hun                    


congrats holli on bfp   



Hope everyone is well today


----------



## nikki.ryder

Jaded -       

Debbie - WOW - What amazing news, congrats! - Enjoy your holiday     

Em - Glad to hear you have your plan of action, it always helps....     one of your remaining snowbabies (or 5) make you a mummy very soon xxxx

Batley - enjoy Italy xxxx

Danielle - Hope your enjoying your BFP still and that it has now sunk in!! still think it could be twinnies!! Good luck!

Holly - Congrats hun - Your very brave testing early!! I would say a positive is a positive no matter how faint.....What made you test? You had any symptoms? 

AFM - Very tired today but apart from that not much to report. Been an bought my tests but will not be testing early... DP wont let me!! So still praying      Hoping that the lunar eclipse on the day Holly and I had our embies transfered will bring us both some luck!!

Love to all

Nikki


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Debbie- Congrats   Hope you have a brill holiday x 

Lucy and Em- Really good luck for your next cycles,   you's both get your BFP's x

Jaded- How you feeling?   i hope you do get a surprise like debbie on Sunday x 

Nikki- I only tested early because i thought my period was on the way! It was a very faint line but its there   i have to go for a blood test on Monday so i'm   my clinic will confirm this, but i cant promise not to test again in the mean time lol no symptoms thought really, a few cramps/twinges here and there and hungry quite alot but thats about it. I   you get your BFP also and your right about the lunar eclipse. Have you had any symptoms? x 

Danielle - How are you x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Holly hun. Congrats and welldone hun over the moon for you.  Hope yr feeling ok. 

Ems gd news yr getting fundin again hun. X

Lucy when Will you be doing tx again? How's yr mam x

Angel how you holding up? Xx 

Debbie still in shock hun! So chuffed for you xxx 

Nikki - I agree I think it could be twins. It would be lovely! Especially beta 880 that's quite high. How you feeling? Xx 

Smile - big hugs and kisses xxxx 

And massive hello to every1 else and bug hugs xxx

Lv Danielle x


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning ladies, 

How are we all feeling today??

Debbie - I hope you have a lovely holiday and then come back to enjoy the beginning of your PG. xx

danielle - hope you feeling ok hun when is your 1st scan oooh twins would be lovely xx

Holly - hs it sunk in yet, you done any other test think i would be doing one every day just to see that line getting stronger i wish you a very happy PG xx

Jaded -    hope you feeling ok hun xx

Nikki - how you feeling? I really hope your little ones are settling in nicely     thinking of you xx

Lucy - hey chick hope you ok and your mum doing ok with her recovery, hope you and DH doing nice things for you xx

angel - good luck for tomorrow (OTd is 2moror isnt it??)      xx

AFM - well I am feeling ok now, and Af arrived this morning so have called clinic to request treatment and i will know if i have got it this month within 24 hours, so fingers crossed i will be D/R in 3 weeks time     xx

Hope you all have a great weekend xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Em- fingers crosses for you hunni. It will be great to get straight back in fr tx. I did hun everytime I got the knock back and finally got the news as deserved x twins would be brill xx

Good morning to every 1 else xxx 

Afm- feeling fine thanks. Hormones raging ready to choke some 1! Haha xx 

Danielle xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Morning ems - hope you get the go ahead from ya clinic, thats what got me through my bfn in May knowing I could start straight away!  I so wish I could start again sooner then october but I need a holiday and dont want to have to cancel cause I got a bfp as its cost too much and way too dangerous to fly if I did get pregnant, but im sure when I get back ill be all refreshed and ready to go, just got to hope then my embies thaw!  are you going away to your friends wedding this weekend or did u decide to give it a miss?? neither me or DH drink so we both sort of feel a little lost and not sure what to do with ourselves...think were gonna take a nice romantic walk along the beach later  xx

Danielle, glad your doing well, whens ya scan?? X


----------



## skyline33gtst

Are you going anywhere nice Lucy? When you going? Xx 

Scan 7th July xx


----------



## Batleybump

Oh not long to wait danielle that will give you some peace of mind  we are going to italy at the end of september ... Cant wait..lots of food and lots of relaxing  xx


----------



## Holly82

hiya  

Lucy- Bet you will have a lovely time in italy, i have never been but would luv too!! Then when you get back you can start tx again. x

Danielle - Good luck for your scan on the 7th, hope you see two heart beats x 

Em- Ah really hope you get to start d/r in 3 weeks!   x

Hi to everyone else hope you's are enjoying the weekend!! 

AFM- Took another test this morning and still positive  , starting to get excited but want to hear it from my clinic before i jump for joy x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hiya all

Holly - yeah         BFP for you really happy for you hunni xxxx

Danielle - good luck for 7th will be thinking of you anf hope you see 2 little babes xxx

Lucy - try to see the break as a good thing and lets hope you will have the last hols nice and relaxed just the two of you before the little ones arrive    nice walk sounds great just enjoy each other for now xxx

AFM- well good news I heard from the clinic today and I am starting D/R on July 15th so excited now just be glad to be getting on with it again xx

Hope everyone else having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi all, 

Holly - I was exactly the same worrie until clinic confirmed, then bnow worrying untill scan! Ya can't win lol. 

Em- I'm Over the moon for you hun, it's great you can continue tx straight away xxx

Lucy - have a lush holiday forget everything and then face it all when you get back hope yr mam is ok xxx 

Nikki - how you Hun? Hope yr keeping up pma? When yr otd! 

Debbie - hope yr looking after yr self and everything ok.  And enjoying yr holiday xxxx 

Lolli - how's you? X

Angel- haven't heard from you in a while? 

Smile - thinking of you xxx 

And every 1 else hi hows yous xxx

Afm - shattered. Eating for England and did I say shattered lol. I am constantly worrying till scan xx 

Lv Danielle xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one from me...

Holly - I still think your very brave testing early... you have planted the seed in my head but my DP is having none of it. Refusing to let me test til Wednesday!! Still not really got any symptoms, nothing like last time?!! No AF pains which is good for me (had them in my negative cycle). Are you going to test again Sun and Mon? Was your OTD Monday? 

Danielle - When you get to your scan and see two heartbeats - its amazing... but as you may remember from your DD pregnancy...after the scan you then worry til they arrive and then you find new things to worry about!!! 

Em - Glad to hear you can start again so soon. Its good to 'get back on the horse' so to speak! Good luck hun xx

Angel - Not long now til OTD - You still feeling positive? 

Hope everyone else is ok?

AFM - Still not sure what to think, already wondering if I can walk away from trying again if its a negative?? we used our last snowbabies on this cycle and I always said I wouldnt put my body through another fresh cycle, too much on my tired body and emotions... but then I Really really want another baby like you would not believe..... so we are discussing maybe one more fresh cycle sometime towards the end of next year Stil hoping and praying that it wont be necessary when we get to Wednesday x


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning all, 

Angel - good luck if you testing today      xxx

Nikki - I really hope for you to that you will not have to decide about another fresh cycle as your little ones will have nestled in nicely, think your DP is right and you shouldn't test early, we just decided to do the evening before as i am sure 12 hours early doesn't really count and at least we slept some, more than if we had waited til next morning.  I really hope you get your BFP will be keeping all crossed for you.

claire - not heard from you for ages but was wondering where you up to with trying again 

hope everyone has a great day (sorry for short post)

em xxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Mornin ladies  

I actually feel sick tinkin bout 2mrw   dont feel PG anymore so I know dats the end   Niikki i feel the same bout fresh cycle, body is just not ut to it

Hi em OTD 2mrw, I hav 2 tell u the truth    i hpt yesterday i know i said i wudnt, but i waz dreamin,thinkin,prayin hopin I waz PG so i hadto know   BFN, good news bout ur tx hun

Dannielle   for  twins hun  
Hi everyone hope ur all well   

sorry bout the personals


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh angel hunni I dont know whether to say i am so sorry or that all could change in a day?? this is just too cruel a journey I hate it.  i will be really thinking of you lots     

Em xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Em I know how u feel, wats the point in puttin ur body tru all the meds stimms pain discomfort just to get a BFN and be heartbroken     feel like im finished now


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh angel, don't give up hope if this isnt the time then next time could be you are still young and am sure that it will happen for you      . Sending you lots of hugs and love     xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Tanks Em dont know if i wud hav got tru this without u guys  ^hug ^  thank u all sooo much


----------



## nikki.ryder

Just had to share this with you... since Wednesday my DP has been feeling sick in waves and constantly hungry...maybe he has my symptoms!!! His belly got bigger when I was pregnant with the girls..... He thinks Im pregnant.....he is getting my symptoms...Hope he proves me wrong just once on this occasion!!!! - Wont it be funny on Weds now if I am!!               

I am in such a bad mood at the moment...symptom? or just the HRT?!!


----------



## Holly82

HIYA  

Nikki- Hope your DP is having symtoms for you and you get your BFP on Wed, but i would say mood swings is a good sign/symptom as i have been having mood swings for the last couple of days and i am   the tests (i have took 3 now LOL) are right and that i get my BFP tommorrow, would you have to keep taking the HRT till 3 months pregnant?. Only three sleep's left now Nikki, not long!!   x 

Angel- So sorry   but i do hope you get a surprise like Debbie did x 

Em- I'm really happy for you that you get to start tx again so soon   i   you get your BFP this time. When do you start d/r? Hope you are feeling ok   x

Danielle- I'm also shattered but cant seem to get a good nights shut eye and i am so hungry have been eating non-stop, oh well if i do get my BFP tommorrow   at least i will have the excuse of eating for two x 

Jaded- How are you? x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Holly - I am so happy for you hun I really hope you get an even bigger BFP tomorrow     you deserve this so much and hope the next 8 months are enjoyable for you xxx

Nikki - I hate the other halves being right but in your case i really hope he is     hope the mood swings are a good sign I had none of these   so hope its a bfp sign     xx

angel - hope you get a lovely surprise tomorrow     xx

hope everyone else ok and had a good weekend  -god its taking me so long to type this had 2/3rd bottle of red and my typing skills have suffered.

AFM - well i am a drunk!!! no seriously i am doing weight watcher now need to loose weight and not so i can roller blade in cycling shorts down the road, but then i will feel like i will give go no. 3 the best shot. so wish me luck maybe today wont count as start date if i finish this bottle!!!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxx hic!!!!


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi all 

Angel- best of luck for in the morning hun, thinking of you! 

Em- haha ya drunk! Well make most of it! Starting again soon and hopefully you will have 9 long mths of no alchol! 

Nikki- haha let's hope so... 

Holly- do pleased for you hunni! Are you getting bloods? Xx

Gd luck for BFPs!! 

Big hello to every1 else


----------



## Em Mac17

danielle - not drunk just mellow!!! hehe 

bit worried about doing next FET without you all will join another thread hope they all as nice as you xxxxxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Lol I will be lurking in background hun x


----------



## Em Mac17

Good as i wanna know all about your lovely Pg having read your journey danielle you inspire me so much, so many people seem to jump at immune testing so early on where as my logical head says that we just haven't been lucky yet and that i dont need that road yet.  i really hope im right and like you if i keep going i will get my ray of sunshine at the end of it all xxxxxxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi em, you will babe I promise you xxx just keep on going what doesn't kill ya makes you stronger! I believe so. And you will have that bundle if joy this time hunni xx I would love to stay intouch and follow yr journey! It's means so much being able to have ff like you guys who totally understand. I always have a ear available to ff too xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Angel- thinking of you this morning hunni xxxx 

Holly you getting beta done xx

Nikki - how are you

Em - ya got a hangover 

Big hi to every1 else xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Holly - Thinking of you - Hoping and praying your beta comes back nice and high xxxxx 

Considering doing a sneaky test tonight or tomorrow morning, doing my own head in now - just need to know either way so I can move on and put my plan into action (more treatment end of next year - If needed). Wednesday just seems to be taking FAR to LONG to get here!!


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

How are you all today.


Nikki - I dont blame you for wanting to test early and i would def consider it tomorrow night, i figured that 12 hours wasnt gonna make any difference and at least after we got head round bfn we slept which i wouldnt have done if i had waited til otd.
I really really hope you get your bfp lots of baby dust to you    

Em xxx


----------



## lollipops

Nikki - thinking of you & hope you get your bfp!


----------



## nikki.ryder

Thanks Ladies - Not very hopeful at all really    Doing my head in so so much.....I know I shouldnt but keep comparing to last time and I just dont have any sypmtoms..... So scared and upset     not sure how to get over a BFN... I know in time I will it just seems huge this side of it.....     Prove me wrong when I test!! (.)(.) feeling a little warm today and tingly and had no AF pains at all so hoping this and my crazy mood swings is a good sign... all of which could be explained away!! See I'm    Good job I have you ladies to keep my slightly sane! If my DP says what will be will be and we can try again next year - I swear I will   . No offence but its my body that would have to go through another fresh cycle, not sure yet that I can face it TBH.....    I dont need to make that decision.

Sorry for the me post....


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey Nikki you do all the me posting you want you need to have a good rant at the mo and we are best ones to listnen to you. I do think the few days before OTD are the very worst time of all so i really do sympathise with you.  I am willing you to get a lovely bfp and really hope you will be celebrating very soon     xx

we are hear to listen whenever you want and i wish a very speedy couple of days    

Em xxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Nikki hun, best to get it out flower xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all BFN for us   truly gutted   

Dh and I hav talked bout more tx and weve decided to go for review in augest to see where were goin wit our crappy life   Our gorgous baby boy   had a genetic condition and we hav a 1 in 4 chance in every PGy of the baby havin it    we were told bout PGD but we dont hav that kind of money so thats not an option, and ireland doesnt allow it so if we had the money we would hav to go to the  UK for TX     i feel sick and empty and so worthless , why do we hav to go tru all this crap to hav a family when 11 year old kids are poppin them out    really sorry didnt mean that way just heartbroken  

sorry bout soppy b/tch attitude


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh angelbaby i am so so so sorry to hear that hun.  Dont worry about having rant i think we all need to do that and we all certainly think totally irrational things and get angry about the whole injustice of it all, thats what makes us human.  the hardest thing is that no one can understand what it is we put ourselves through and it is so hard when so many people take their kids for granted.  But if you have the determination to carry on i am sure that you will get there when you are ready to face this battle again and you will both come out of this wonderfully strong parents at the end of this journey.

big hugs to you both     xx


----------



## Batleybump

Evening angelbaby, so sorry about your bfn...life is really crappy sometimes! What a cruel world we live in. im glad u and DH are looking forward and going for your app in august. The problem is thats its easy to give up and give our bodies a rest, but that still doesnt give us a baby!  if our last shot on the nhs dont work, were gonna remortgage our hse to pay for treatment, I refuse to give up til I get that little bubba in my arms   will be thinking of you and wish u all the best in your next cycle or whatever you decide to do xx

Big   xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Thanks Em and Lucy  I just feel useless   wat waz I made for if I cant hav kids    

Need a LARGE bottle jeigermeister     drown me sorrows, 

How many tries do u get in UK wit NHS? We get 3 back here of Health board


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Angel,

I get two cycles on NHS and am now just using frosties from cycle 1 so should have a fair few goes yet (although hopefully wont need them all).  you have just got to keep going and pray that like Lucy said you get that bundle of joy in your arms    

lucy - hiya chick hope you are ok, sounds like a good plan that you and DH have, although i really hope you wont need to re-mortgage at least you have that option of need be, also you wont be piling all the pressure on next go if you have a plan b (which i am sure you wont need) xxxxx

Emxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Lucy that is re right attitude to have.  That's the attitude I had too xxxx 
Angel- don't worry hun it's true what ye saying xx 

Hi all xxx


----------



## Holly82

Hiya  

Hope you's are all ok  

Just a quick one to say i got my BFP confirmed by my clinic!! I have never been so happy x 

Sorry no personals, will be back later x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Did ya get ya beta done Hun? X


----------



## Em Mac17

Congrats Holly   , enjoy this after so long you deserve it    xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Many many Congrats holly! X enjoy this special time x


----------



## skyline33gtst

I have started bleeding again. Petrified! Asked hospital to scan early and they wouldn't? Any suggestions in what to do I am so scared x


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh no Danielle, how much is it (without being too personal) i dont understand why they wont scan you, surely your normal GP would send you for a scan with a normal conception so surely you should get one!!!

   i pray this is just one of those things as Nikki has said this happened to her alot with her twins so i am sure thats all it is xxxxxxxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Its brown blood em! But getting cramps now. Nt load but enough xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Holly - Congrats hun - Hoping I follow in your footsteps tomorrow AM xx

Danielle - I bled lots with the twins - sometimes brown but other times watery red... the hospital and GP and EPAU would not see me just told me to rest unless I filled a sanitary towel in an hr!? I know how you feel hun, its such a stressful time and then add bleeding! - Im sure you will be fine. I eventually got my clinic to agree to a scan earlier...cant remember how, think I said I wanted them to put my mind at rest even though I knew there would be no heartbeat yet....I even said I would pay for the scan just for reassurance...


----------



## skyline33gtst

Yeah I am a bit annoyed with them nikki rang dh at work he's coming home. I am bloody sick as a chip. Crying my eyes out. J had to fight with them to up my progesterone as when I bled with dd they upped it and it stopped me bleeding. She said to me that if it is the worst there is nothing they can do anyway and if I have a scan it will make things worse? Don't know how? I am sick as a chip! Wonder if I can pay privatly well all my tx had to pay anyway. DNot know if I am cramping or if it's me Panicking xx 
How long did the bleeding last nikki? X


----------



## nikki.ryder

Oh Hun , I really really know exactly how your feeling, I felt let down by my clinic etc when I started bleeding too. They pretty much said the same as your clinic has. I think they say it can make it worse as it would need to be an internal but it doesnt actually go in far enough to cause any damage - thats why they say its safe in early pregnancy! Ring them and tell them you want a re-assurance scan and you dont care if you have to pay for it, you would rather they did it but if they refuse then your going to go to another scan place, there are plenty of them around! - I bled up til 11 weeks and so may days... it was horrid but very common with twins... 

Nothing I say can help and even though you have the scan it wont make you feel 100% better but may help put your mind at rest a little.


----------



## Em Mac17

hey danielle, really thinking of you, i totally agree with nikki great advice just tell them you will pay or go somewhere else and pay, you will feel better being reasurred.     big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Yeah I might go up a different hospital, not say nothing bout ivf and just say had a bleed. Thy might do a scan. I thought the unit might do bloods? But they are nt interested! They said they dont think they could see anything so it would make me panic! But surely they would see where I was bleeding from if it was bad news. 
I am worried sick. But what can u do! So just not moving from setee got blanket over me, went to toilet before and defo brown nt red! Wish it would stop! 
I am so annoyed at the unit. Don't want to be a pest ringing them neither but fuming! Surely try can do something! Really considering going to a&e at a different hospital and saying having bleeding not sure of exact dates ect ..... Not mentioning tx and see if u can get scanned that way? Or should I just relax and wait. X


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh hunni i dont know what to say, the good thing i can see s that it is brown not red as brown is definitely old blood, so lets hope it has been hanging around in there since implantation and now just your body getting rid of it, I have no idea but hope its just that for you.

sofa sounds like best place for you at the min, we are here for you hun     xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Awww thanks em and nikki and every1 else xxx


----------



## lollipops

Skyline - oh you poor thing. It must be so traumatic for you. But Niki sounds like she knows what the deal is. As you said, perhaps go to A&E?! I really feel for you  I have read of endless stories on here of women bleeding throughout their pregnancies and they have their babies.  It's quiet common & plus your bleeding brown blood, which is old blood. They say old bloods ok. I know I'm probably not helping as I'm sure you will be worried until you have a scan. Try your clinic again, explain how stressed & worried you are & that you'll pay for a scan. X


----------



## skyline33gtst

Fingers crossed lolli, really annoyed with the clinic x


----------



## nikki.ryder

Danielle - How you doing hun?


----------



## skyline33gtst

Still here hun xx still worried. Upped cyclogest regardless that clinic was stropped! Made me feel better! 
Bleeding still there browny/pinky (not red) thank god! Still worried sick. Not doing anything don't want to risk it xxx 
Nikki. Thanks so much hunni means so much xxx 
Still worried xx 
Hope yr ok xx 
And every1 else xxx


----------



## Batleybump

Thinking of you danielle...you poor thing! Make sure you rest!!  did you manage to get a scan? Xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi Hun, well dh brought me out for tea. Just had frankies and bennies delicious. Feel I'll now lol. Well bleeding stopped sort ov. Nothing there when wiping at min, so finger crossed thats gud news and it stays away and doesn't come back! 
Hopefully scan comes quickly! Ivf unit totally annoyed me! Surely they could scan me earlier xx
Thanks girls for your support xxx
Nikki - gd luck for tommorow hun xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Danielle - Good news re bleeding. If its twins though hun you could be in for bleeding like me for the first trimester - I am hoping you wont tho...   

AFM - Absolutly dreading peeing on a stick, will probably just do it when I wake up in the middle of the night for my usual pee. Trying to think positively but its so hard with little to no symptoms!! Realised too - Im the last of us ladies to test...hoping we end on a high!!


----------



## skyline33gtst

Nikki - I font really have any symptoms still! Abs the woman next Door to me had identical twins and she had no symptoms so fingers crossed xxxxx good luck good luck good luck xxxxxxx 

How's every1 else? Xxx 

Holly - how's you hun xxx 

Xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh good luck for the morning (or middle of night) Nikki will be thinking of you and checking in the morning hopefully to see your bfp!!!       

Danielle - hope that bleeding has stopped for good    

em xxx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Nikki, last but not least! Best of luck 

Sky, what a worry for you but im sure everything will be fine. It is soooo common bleeding in early pg, ive been on this journey twice and followed the boards thru from 2ww to birth clubs and 9 times out of its a happy ending. Though common and often without explanation but knowing that doesnt make it any less terrifying. I just think all the meds they give us to make the lining so thick, its no surprising some of it sheds away as pg progresses. The loss of a twin after two embryos implanting is another (heartbreaking) possibility. I know its easier said than done to say try not to worry but if you were miscarrying the complete pg you would have alot of cramping and bright red loss & clots. Brown blood is old blood so sure you'll have good news at your scan x bam


----------



## skyline33gtst

I hope so bambi. Thanks for your kind words. Xxxx

Nikki- best of luck! I willcheck first thing hope you get that BFP!!! Xxxxxx 

Thanks all for all kind words hopefully everything will be fine. Bleeding seems to have stopped at mo so hopefully it won't return xxxx 
Lv Danielle xxx

P's. Gud luck nikki again lol xxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Morning all, 

Nikki - thinking off you hun          xxxxx

Em xxx


----------



## jaded

hi, 
hope everyone is ok , have lots of reading to catch up on

good luck nikki  

and me well sorry not been around since my BFN, was hard was in a bit of denial till sunday when i took a second test, not got an appointment for follow up till mid july. so again here comes the waiting game.

what to do now


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Jaded, 

This is so hard isnt it, and the waiting just makes it harder, I hate the months and months between fresh and 1st FET and am now glad I am starting again in 2 weeks, just need to get on to help me cope with BFN.  I really hope you get somewhere in July let us know would be lovely to share this again with you.  Big hugs to you and other half     

Em xxxxxxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Sorry i have not been on much lately, i have had bad cramps since yesterday and then heavy bleeding this morning with clots ( sorry if TMI) so its all over already for me! I'm so sad   just don't know what to do. Have already spoke to my clinic and they have pretty much just confirmed what i was thinking.  

Good luck Nikki   x

Danielle- I hope everything is ok with you!x

Sorry for the lack of personals just really cant focus at the mo x


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh holly that is just to cruel, massive hugs coming your way      look after you and DH for a while xxxxxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

Danielle- How you doing? Hope the bleeding has stayed away!!

Holly -      So sorry for your bleeding.. Is it definatly over? How can they say that without seeing you hun?

Em - Not long now... Good luck

Jaded - enjoy the break from treatment hun and good luck when you get started again.

Hi to everyone else !

AFM - Well as suspected (I just know my body even though I tried to convince myself otherwise) it was a BFN for me. Not letting it get me down, its just a knock in this horrible journey.

I have a plan, I am going to concentrate on me for the next 6 mnths, loose my baby weight (3.5 stone to get back to where I was before I had the girls), in the mean time I am going to go back on Metformin and speak to my consultant about maybe having my tube drilled, try naturally (caught twice even though my remaining tube is blocked and last time they dont know if it was M\C or Eptopic) Then if nothing happens - No pregnancy by Next August will do a fresh cycle. May even try some clomid - they never say never apparently....


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Nikki,

I am so sorry to hear about your BFN     you sound so incredibly strong that you can be thinking forward and planning your future and i wish you loads of luck with everything and hope you get a natural BFP    

lots of hugs am really thinking of you     xxxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Nikki- So Sorry   i wish you all the best for the future and   you get a BFP!! Thank you for all your support, please stay intouch x x 

Em- Have you started d/r yet?

AFM-I had to phone clinic again as the bleeding has now stopped, they have asked me to continue with my medication and to go for a scan on the 11th July. I dont know what is happening at the mo, but i dont think i am pregnant anymore as i had clots earlier on in the day x


----------



## Em Mac17

Oh holly that is an awful situation to be in you poor thing       really thinking of you loads xxx

I am starting D/R on 15th july has helped me deal with bfn xxxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Evening ladies hope your all ok 

Holly - poor you, ya must feel awful, cant they get u in for a scan sooner? Try not to worry and hope that this scare was all for nothing  thinking of u x

Angelbaby - how u feeling now honey, did ya get your horrid af yet? Wish mine would soon end, though do feel like ive lost half a stone since stopping the meds  lol xx

Skyline - how ya doing hun, hope them bubby(s) are growing nicely, and glad youve stopped bleeding xx

Ems my sweets how are you? Nearlly in july, wont be long til u start again, I guess your otd will b around our birthdays, how lovely would that be to get a lovely bfp for a bday pressie   xx

Debbie - are u back of ya hols yet? Hope ya little late implanter is growing nicely in ya tanned tum lol xx


----------



## Em Mac17

hey lucy, how are you doing hun, i found my Af was worse i guess thats cos lining was so thick, but was glad when it ended hope your doesnt drag on too much longer hun.  I am only starting D/R 15th july so am guessing that OTD wont be til sept some time, as last time i started D/R on April 27th just took so long as buserelin delayed my Af by 10days which just made process much longer.  but am just glad that I will be doing something productive again.

Hope you and DH are doing ok an enjoying some you time xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi, 

Holly- dont be too dis-hearted.... exactly what Nikki has said how do they know if they havent seen you... and if the bleeding has stopped that is a really good sign and might just be a massive scare for you xxxxx 

nikki - so sorry hun xxxx but you totally have the right attitude! best way to be hunni.... i was the same! never no might get a lovely natural BFP xxx 

angel- yeah have been thinking of you hun xxxxx

lucy - hia hun long time no talk lol, bet ya cant wait till ya holls..then back to tx! xxxxx

em.... hia hunni, bet ya cant wait for all them injections again!!!! but all worth it... You will have yr beautiful BFP! this time hun xxxx

Debbie - Are ya back yet hun?? xx

lolli - When you starting tx again? xx

Big helloz to every1 else !!!

AFM- been at work today just to keep mind off things, nothing more thank god! hoping all well... just got a scare... think is natural but feel fine! Still totally annoyesd with the IVF unit as they could of scanned me! I will be havin words... Was talking to DH  about tx and it must of cost us in excess of 15k easily plus drugs with that clinic and they cant even bloody scan me! to give me a little reassurance! 
Well not long now just 8 days!!! nearly 7!! lol xxx

Well love you and leave you and talk to you soon... xxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey all   sorry i havnt been round   just enjoyin the DH and the weather    
Hope ur all doin well    
I prob wont be round much, but I will deffo keep an eye out for all ur news and i'll still be     for everyone 

Thanks for everything u all have helped me so much tru this and I hope those of us who hav to go tru tx  again go tru it 2gether and we all get our BFP's this time     

And those who got a BFP this time I pray ur PG go well and ur blessed wit ur little miracles     

Bye for now but not for good  
Love Maggie xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

hey angelbaby,

lovely to hear from you and glad to hear that you have been enjoying the life you have now, its the best way to be, your life cant revolve around TX and only that would drive you   

I wish you lots of luck with next TX and would love to hear from you again xxxxxx

Hope everyone else holding up ok today loads of love to you all    xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

A quick hello from greece from me - still a week to go.  Has been a real rollercoaster and me and DH are v. worried as only half the HPTs we are doing are coming up positive (all the digitals positive but non digitals are negative) so don't know what to think  

Hope you girls are doing ok xx


----------



## jaded

hi ladies.
hope everyone is ok and having a nice evening,

Just a quick question from me as am worried about my AF, my cramps are worse than they are normally but i was expecting that, but my actual bleeding is really light and non-existent at night, regular tampons are too much for the flow (sorry for the TMI) was really expecting a normal period at the very least, but more than likely thought it would be a heavy one, but this has confused me, at this rate it will take months to get rid of my lining.

Anyone else had this??


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

jaded - well I really dont know hun im sorry I was heavier than normal, but maybe ring your clinic if you are not sure, sorry cant be more help    xx

debbie - Hi hope you are trying to have a good hols hun, all i can say is that a HPT can only be wrong one way, it can say negative when its actually a positive so the digital ones must be right hun, keep up the positive thoughts hun      xxx

Hope everyone else ok, Nikki hope you getting your head round things    xxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

angel-gd luck for the future tx hunni xxxxx

em- bet ya cant wait to start now hun xx

nikki - how ya holding up xxx

debbie- i agree with em and if its showing positive you are pregnant!! congrats hun xxx

lucy - how long till ya hols xx

holly- hows things? xx

Big hi to every1 else..... 

Well im just watching from a distance and following all the other posts so gud luck for every1 else and hope and pray your tx works for you this time round xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Nikki - How you doing hun hope you are enjoying your girls and DH for now    xx

Lucy - hope you and DH doing ok and your mum is doing well now.  Hope you enjoying the sunshine and looking forward to Italy xxx

Danielle - hope you doing well and your little ones are settling in well when is your scan?? xxxx

Holly - how you doing hun any more bleeding been thinking of you and praying that all is still ok and you juts had a scare       xxx

Angel-  hope you and DH ok hun     look after yourself xxx

debbie - hope you having a good hols and keep getting those BFP's xxxxxxxx

AFM - well have now been made redundant which is great timing so am now doing nothing and just getting my head round things before wondering what on earth to do next?!!!  but looking forward to next FET starting next week    

xxxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi everyone

Em- Sorry to hear you have been made redundant  , i hope you figure out what you are going/want to do!! Its brill that your back on tx next week   i really hope you get your BFP this time round. How many embryos do you have?. Well my fears were confirmed   i still cant believe it, and not sure what to do with myself to be honest, and am blaming myself for worrying and stressing out! I have a app with my clinic tommorrow so might get to have a chat with the nurse, i am only going for a blood test so wont get to talk to a consultant. My period started yesterday, i have to have two periods before i will be allowed to start another cycle but i really want to start asap. I am trying to think of the positive which is i did get pregnant. x

Danielle- How are you doing? x

Jaded- Not sure about your AF, maybe give your clinic a ring   x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi em,

Awww hope yr nt too upset with being made redundant, but it is good timing! Sit and chill Hun xxx

Big hellos to every 1 else xxxx

Afm- had emergency scan last night as had more bleeding but quite bad and there is 1 baby defo there and has a strong heartbeat. As for bleeding they ar not sure so need to take it easy xx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi ems hope ya ok, not long now before you start ya tx, I will be checking up to see u get your lovely bfp!!  me and dh are good and my mum is getting better thanks xxx

Danielle - sorry to hear about ya bleeding glad u had a scan to put ya mind at ease, you are so lucky so see heartbeat at 4weeks it must be strong!! Make sure u rest xxx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Lucy - hi chick glad to hear that you and Dh are doing ok and your mum she must be tough and great to have you all there round her.  I am glad that we can keep in touch even though at different stages and hopefully we will still be PG together    xxx

Holly - I am so so so sorry hun     I cant believe you are so strong that you are seeing the positive in what you have been through that is really amazing and sure that determination will get you there in the end xx

Danielle - you really are having a rollercoaster ride at the moment how amazing to see that heart beat day, i cant wait to hopefully see that one day its what keeps me going!! I really hope all goes more smoothly from now on xx

Em xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hello girls

Back from hols today and just reading through all the posts since I hav been away.  I am so sorry to all the ladies who ended up getting BFNs and I am glad you have all had some time to plan what you are going to do next and good luck to you Ems with you DR next week.  I think it is really important to have something to focus on be it ttc or something else nice.  Danielle great news about your scan, hope all calms down now.... 

Well I took quite a number of tests with me and unfortunately after about a week they started to come up negative.  I called the clinic but they just said that I will have to come in on monday for a scan and I suspect a blood test to confirm.  I have had a tiny bit of spotting which seems to have stopped now but boobs etc not sore anymore and in my mind I know it is over and did my grieving on holiday  - not quite what we had planned!!!  I think my little bean might have only just been hanging on in there at the start.  I am not sure why I haven't had my AF - still taking meds until confirmed so could these be keeping lining in place?

Holly I am really sorry that you and I have had the same thing happen, how are you feeling now hun?  

xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Debbie - massive hugs to you hun I am so sorry     you sound so matter of fact about it this makes us all so much stronger.  I really hope you are both ok will be thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## smile 26

Princess-debbie -     xox


----------



## skyline33gtst

Big huge hugs Debbie xxxxx I hoe and pray you get a lovely shock on Monday xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Well sadly my trip to the clinic this morning did not bring good news and it as confirmed that my uterus is empty.  Just waiting for them to call back with the blood results to check my little embies did not embed themselves somewhere more sinister.

I think we will do a fresh cycle now.  We have 6 snow babies left but I just find FET a bit of a nightmare and I am hoping that my lining might thicken up better with a fresh cycle as it did last time.  Not sure how long we will have to wait, probably 2 bleeds so some of us might be cycling again one way or the other at the same time again in the autumn - Holly are you doing FET next time or a fresh cycle?

xx


----------



## jaded

hi, every one been away since my BFN, and didnt want  to read and run will spend time in the morning catching up, but got to get ready for work now, 
sorry for the news debbie   to you
good luck and all the best Em for d/r on friday
my follow up appointment on fri, see what are options are then


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dear all

Would love your opinion before I start moving, locking, changing threads...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265536.0

Mini x


----------



## smile 26

HI ladies just thought id pop on and share my good news i got a   yesturday cant quite believe i feel so lucky have scan on 2nd aug so nervous and excited for that hope everyone is well big big   to those feeling down xox


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Great news smile


----------



## Holly82

Smile- Congratulations   x

Debbie- I am also going to be doing a fresh cycle and i am hoping to start in August. I have already had one period and my next period should be due around the 6th so would like to start d/r on day 21 but will see what my clinic says although i dont think it will be a problem  . How are you coping?   X

Em- How are you? x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Holly am coping ok thanks.  My AF is threatening so hope they won't make me wait too long to start again.  I am gutted at what has happened and was feeling too emotional for work today.  Did you take any time off after it happened? Xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

Smile - congrats hun that is fab news    i hope you have a lovely PG xxx

holly - glad you will be going again soon does give you something good to focus one, hope you are doing ok    xx

Debbie - hope you ok hun take enough time for yourself to get your head round things will take time     really hope you get to go again soon too xxx

AFM - well start D/R again on Friday so lets hope all goes well this time fingers crossed      xxxx


----------



## Batleybump

Hi ladies hope ya all ok! Im doing well dh is taking me to corfu at the end of the month for my birthday, so after our other holiday to italy in september I should b nice and relaxed for my next tx 

Ems my sweet good luck for you tx starting this week, will keep my eye on ya waiting to see you get you beautiful bfp!! Good luck honey and im sending you lots of baby dust...3rd time lucky for both of us I hope xxxx

Debbie, sorry about ya bfn  glad ya looking to start again, im sure it will all work soon, will b thinking of u and sending u lots of baby dust too x

Danielle, hope ya ok honey and hope ya little bubba is doing well xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi all, 

Smile huge congrats hunni!! Xx

Debbie-you are so strong hunni, keep your chin up as best you can and the very best of luck for the following tx xxx

Em - I am watching the thread yr on hope you don't mind. Hoping to see that BFP hunni xxx

Lucy - how's yr mam? How lovely dh taking you to Corfu. Oooo hope you have a lush time xxx 

Big hello to every1 else xx

Afm - still bleeding had scan and baby ok! Just worrying, but totally unexplained bleeding xxxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Glad things still ok skyline even though your bean is keeping your nerves frayed!

Lucy I love Greece have a fab time, it will be hot for you, how lovely.

Em thinking of you this cycle. Have you got some new buddies now  

AFM clinic called today, doctor said it had been a chemical pg, whatever that really means.  I have to have two more AF after this one then we go again.  Apparently there is a plan to stop me hyper stimulating, just hope it doesn't mean under stimulating.....anyways now talking at least end of Sept.

Xx


----------



## Batleybump

Debbie - I start my next tx at the end of september hopefully we will b around the same time!  xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey my lovelies, 

Lucy - mmm corfu sounds lovely you really do have a fab DH by the sounds of things.  I am glad you are enjoying life and making the most of things.  Hope you mum is still doing well and I will be watching to see how you are getting on your next TX at least you will be nice and refreshed this time and i am all for 3rd time lucky    xxx  

Danielle - oh hun glad your little magic bean is still ok and I really hope the roadgets less bumpy for you from now on   .  I dont mind at all you watching other thread i would really love to keep iontouch with you guys you were my very first cycle buddies and feel close to you all xxxx

Debbie - at least you have a plan now hun     and time to give your body a break to be back in full swing in a couple of months time xxx

AFM - well getting my head round having no job and trying not to worry to much about cash but DH is fab and just tells me all the time we will be fine which i know we will just never been out of work before, but started doing some treatments which is really exciting so this could all be fab really xxxx looking forward to friday to get going D/R again 3 time lucky xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

I hope so Lucy, I will keep an eye out for you.  
Ems glad you are staying positive as ever.  Are you going to look for work or just relax while doing this cycle?

Xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi debbie

I am feeling ok at the min, cant decide what to do about work, may just get temp work for a while then i dont have to hide the fact that i am going through TX and then hopefully get some clients in for holisitc therapy business, thats quite exciting really.
Hope you are ok, and you get to try again soon will be keeping an eye out on your progress xx


----------

